# MUSIC - What are ASF members listening to?



## johnno261

Thought it would be interesting to hear what people are listening to and maybe we can post on New released music and past released that we have purchased and give a  rating out of 5.


----------



## Smurf1976

Well, what I don't listen to is mainstream commercial radio-friendly contemporary, soft slow "rock" and the likes of Eminem or Missy Higgins. Not for me...

What I do listen to is fairly diverse and I'm not too worried if it's new or quite old. Most recent concerts I've been too in the past two or so years are Motley Crue / Motorhead, Bryan Adams, Green Day, Offspring and a retro 80's concert (original artists not covers) which I mainly went to because Kim Wilde was there (and yes she still has it IMO). Pity none of then came to Hobart but it keeps the airlines in business.

In the CD (and record) collection there's plenty of the above plus Melissa Etheridge, AC/DC, Def Leppard, a bit of Midnight Oil, plenty of female pure pop acts, Pat Benatar, Bon Jovi (mostly listen to their earlier stuff), Guns N' Roses, Metallica, Kiss, 3 Doors Down, bit of Jimmy Barnes and John Farnham, Killing Heidi, Transvision Vamp, The Living End, Alanis Morissette, Kylie Minogue, Samantha Fox (who now sounds rather different to what you have in mind (if you even remember!) since disappearing from the mainstream and putting some clothes on. Free and legal sample from new album http://www.samfox.com/sample/angel.mp3), Van Halen, Baby Animals, Pink, n-Trance, No Doubt, Rage Against The Machine, Andrew W.K., Silverchair, Beastie Boys...

So, anything really as long as it's not Eminem or any other rap, techno (has a place in clubs though), has a droning slow rock sound (Oasis etc) or puts me to sleep.


----------



## GreatPig

I like a lot of stuff, but particularly jazz and even more particularly jazz guitar.

Also like classical piano, ragtime piano, 70's rock like Deep Purple, Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, Doors, Santana, etc, other guitar artists like Jimi Hendrix, Ry Cooder, Joe Satriani, and Tommy Emmanuel, and a variety of other groups and solo artists.

Like a lot of musicals too, like Chicago, Moulin Rouge, Cabaret, and Rocky Horror.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## Duckman#72

Ditto Smurf1976!!

Very similar tastes. Obvious mid 80's influence. Era of the big hair stadium rock band! Poison, Guns n roses, Bon Jovi, Kiss. Great period for girl pop -Transvision Vamp was a nice reminder. Wendy James - how nice was she?

Like you I have an eclectic taste in music. Although I love music particularly from from the 80's/early 90's, I have continually updated my music collection.

Lastest CD's include artists as diverse as Sons & Daughter (Replusion Box), Magic Numbers (Magic Numbers), The Darkness (Highway to Hell and Back) and James Blunt (Back to Bedlam). My lastest purchase was Michael Penn (Dr Hollywood 1947).

There is still good music out there - you just need to search through the crap! Gone are the days when you could sit and watch rage and actually see real bands playing their instruments in 9 out of 10 clips. I am not into girl bands, boybands, techno, hip hop, trance etc. Unfortunately someone is - because the charts are full of it.

Three of the best albums I've bought over the past 4 years that you may not have come across are:
Steve Earle (Jerusaleum)
Semisonic (All About Chemistry)
Icecream Hands (Broken UFO)

Sorry Smurf1976, the last two might be a little too easy listening for your liking!!

For those who like to remember stadium rock with fond memories - honourable mentions to Buckcherry (Buckcherry), The Darkness (Permission to Land).


----------



## johnno261

GreatPig said:
			
		

> I like a lot of stuff, but particularly jazz and even more particularly jazz guitar.
> 
> Also like classical piano, ragtime piano, 70's rock like Deep Purple, Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, Doors, Santana, etc, other guitar artists like Jimi Hendrix, Ry Cooder, Joe Satriani, and Tommy Emmanuel, and a variety of other groups and solo artists.
> 
> Like a lot of musicals too, like Chicago, Moulin Rouge, Cabaret, and Rocky Horror.
> 
> Cheers,
> GP




GP we are listening on the same level!!! I am into Robben Ford/Larry Carlton/Tommy Emmanuel/Steve Lukather/Chuck Loeb/Martin Taylor
As for bands, of late I have been getting into heaps of TOTO.These guys get better and better!!!! Their latest album "Falling In Between" is outstanding and  is due out in Aust. Feb10th.  Over the Christmas break i was listening to Chicagos Christmas album. A must have for the xmas season.Arrangements and brass section is smoking!!!!!


----------



## Julia

This is a broad question.  I'd probably find it simpler to define what I absolutely hate - brass bands, country music, Gilbert & Sullivan, any of the sort of pop stuff on commercial radio and some that infiltrates ABC radio also,
heavy metal .

For me what I listen to is dependent on mood:  sometimes, R&B, jazz as in Billie Holliday, Ella Fitzgerald and others of that era.  Sometimes, Jimmy Buffet or Harry Connick Jnr.  Love Norah Jones.  Sometimes the musicals like Carousel and Oklahoma very occasionally.  Occasionally even like to go back to Dusty Springfield, or the Mommas and the Poppas for simple uncomplicated  stuff.  Rodriguez.  Dahlia Lavi.  Melanie.

But mainly classical, particularly Max Bruch's violin concerto (if you have never listened to this try it - just a wonderful experience),  Brahms Violin Concerto in D and for that matter pretty much anything written by Brahms.  Wagner, especially overture to Tannhauser, Rachmaninov,  some Mozart when one needs soothing and a sense of order, and then of course couldn't do without Beethoven, especially the Ninth Symphony.

Julia


----------



## doctorj

I'll kick off - this thread should give me an idea what to put on my MP3 player.

My podium finishes for favourite albums this year were 
1. White Stripes - Get Behind Me Satan
2. Wolfmother - Self Titled
3. Architecture in Helsinki - In case we die

In my opinion one of the better years for new music. Going through my playlist, of the tracks released this year these are my favourites:
(apologies in advance for the language in some of these titles)

After the Fall - These Concrete Boots
Alex Lloyd- Never Meant To Fail
Architecture in helsinki - the cemetary
Architecture in Helsinki - wishbone
Audio Bullys - Bang Bang (You shot me down)
Audio Bullys - I'm In Love
Beck - E pro
Ben Folds - Bastard
Ben Lee - Catch My Disease
Bernard Fanning - Songbird
Bernard Fanning-Wish You Well
Bloc Party - Helicopter
Bloodhound Gang - Foxtrot, Uniform, Charlie, Kilo
Broken Social Scene - 7/4 (shoreline)
Butterfingers - Figjam
Clap Your Hands Say Yeah - Heavy Metal
Clap Your Hands Say Yeah - The Skin Of My Yellow Country Teeth
Coldplay - Speed Of Sound
Daft Punk - technologic
Dandy Warhols - All The Money Or The Simple Life Honey 
Datarock - Computer Camp Love
Death Cab For Cutie - Soul Meets Body
The Decemberists - The Sporting Life
Foo Fighters - The last song
Franz Ferdinand - Do you want to
Franz Ferdinand - Walk Away
Garbage - Why Do You Love Me
Goldfrapp Supernature - Lovely 2 C U
Gorillaz - Dare
Gorillaz - Dirty Harry
Gorillaz - Feel Good Inc
Jack Johnson - Sitting, Waiting, Wishing
Jamiroquai - Feels Just Like It Should
Kaiser Chiefs - Everyday I love you less and less
Kaiser Chiefs - na na na na naa
Kings Of Leon - Slow Night, So Long
Lady Sovereign - Hoodie
Ladytron - Destroy Everything You Touch
Lazyboy - Underwear Goes Inside The Pants
Little Birdy - Six Months In A Leaky Boat
Martha Wainwright -  Bloody Mother****ing Asshole
Missy Higgins - The Sound Of White
Missy Higgins - You Just Like Me Cause I'm Good In Bed
Moby - Lift Me Up
Moby - Raining Again
My Morning Jacket - Wordless Chorus
Prodigy - Voodoo People (Pendulum Remix)
Queens of the stone age - Burn the witch
Roots Manuva - Too Cold
Scissor Sisters - t1ts on the Radio
Shout Out Louds - Very Loud
Sons And Daughters - Dance Me In
The Beautiful Girls - Dance on the Ashes
The Beautiful Girls-The Wrong Side Of Town
The Cat Empire - The Car Song
The Cloud Room - Hey Now Now
The Dandy Warhols - Smoke It
The Herd - I Was Only 19
The Herd -  We Can't Hear You
the mars volta - l'via l'viaquez
The Panics - My Best Mistake
The Spazzys - My Boyfriends Back
The Strokes - Juicebox
The White Stripes - Blue Orchid
The White Stripes - My Doorbell
The Wrights - Evie (Part 1)
Wolfmother - Apple Tree
Wolfmother - Joker & The Thief
Wolfmother - The White Unicorn


----------



## johnno261

Julia said:
			
		

> This is a broad question.  I'd probably find it simpler to define what I absolutely hate - brass bands, country music, Gilbert & Sullivan, any of the sort of pop stuff on commercial radio and some that infiltrates ABC radio also,
> heavy metal .
> 
> For me what I listen to is dependent on mood:  sometimes, R&B, jazz as in Billie Holliday, Ella Fitzgerald and others of that era.  Sometimes, Jimmy Buffet or Harry Connick Jnr.  Love Norah Jones.  Sometimes the musicals like Carousel and Oklahoma very occasionally.  Occasionally even like to go back to Dusty Springfield, or the Mommas and the Poppas for simple uncomplicated  stuff.  Rodriguez.  Dahlia Lavi.  Melanie.
> 
> But mainly classical, particularly Max Bruch's violin concerto (if you have never listened to this try it - just a wonderful experience),  Brahms Violin Concerto in D and for that matter pretty much anything written by Brahms.  Wagner, especially overture to Tannhauser, Rachmaninov,  some Mozart when one needs soothing and a sense of order, and then of course couldn't do without Beethoven, especially the Ninth Symphony.
> 
> Julia



Great Julia, I actually enjoy  classical music. Strings are beautiful mixed in with good quality rock too. My Grandfather was a World Famous Conductor and Arranger in the Classical/Ballet field, so with interest i have listened to Classical. As a musician I find it essential to listen to as much as your ears can  take in and expand your own ability with new ideas!!!!


----------



## Stan 101

lots of tastes out there... Actually there is not too much I won't listen to when played at the right time.

For me it's pretty diverse, too.
hmm, Style Council/The Jam, Whipping Boy, Weddings parties Anything, Neil Young, Ed Keupper, Deborah Conway, Nick Cave, Ben Harper, Bob Dylan, Kristen Hirsh, ELO, You Am I, Johnie Cash, Jonnie Winter, Tex Don and Charlie, Billy Bragg, Sleeper, Pattie Smith, Linda Ronstat, Suzi Q, Sex Pistols, Anti Nowhere League, They Might be Giants, Lou Reed and on and on..

Reminds me I have to rip a lot of music to mp3...

keep the names coming..


----------



## son of baglimit

i didnt think music was created anymore - hmmm, i'll have to check.


----------



## Smurf1976

Duckman#72 said:
			
		

> Ditto Smurf1976!!
> 
> Very similar tastes. Obvious mid 80's influence. Era of the big hair stadium rock band! Poison, Guns n roses, Bon Jovi, Kiss. Great period for girl pop -Transvision Vamp was a nice reminder. Wendy James - how nice was she?
> 
> Like you I have an eclectic taste in music. Although I love music particularly from from the 80's/early 90's, I have continually updated my music collection.
> 
> Lastest CD's include artists as diverse as Sons & Daughter (Replusion Box), Magic Numbers (Magic Numbers), The Darkness (Highway to Hell and Back) and James Blunt (Back to Bedlam). My lastest purchase was Michael Penn (Dr Hollywood 1947).
> 
> There is still good music out there - you just need to search through the crap! Gone are the days when you could sit and watch rage and actually see real bands playing their instruments in 9 out of 10 clips. I am not into girl bands, boybands, techno, hip hop, trance etc. Unfortunately someone is - because the charts are full of it.
> 
> Three of the best albums I've bought over the past 4 years that you may not have come across are:
> Steve Earle (Jerusaleum)
> Semisonic (All About Chemistry)
> Icecream Hands (Broken UFO)
> 
> Sorry Smurf1976, the last two might be a little too easy listening for your liking!!
> 
> For those who like to remember stadium rock with fond memories - honourable mentions to Buckcherry (Buckcherry), The Darkness (Permission to Land).



Ahh yes! (Or should that be Open Up and Say... Ahh!) Poison, how could I forget them! As for Wendy James... I Want Your Love (well...   ).

Agreed that there IS still good music out there but IMO the mainstream / charts are far too dominated by relatively simple, contemporary music which doesn't upset anyone too much. Nothing wrong with it, I'd probably like it more if I didn't hear it all day on the radio, but I'd like to see more variety. Whilst I can't stand most of his music, I'll give full credit to Eminem for at least doing something different and being a legit personality in his own right.

I read somewhere that the music industry has cut new release volumes by around 50% since the late 80's and sales are down over 40%. Think about that. I don't think it's priacy over the internet but rather the simple fact that if you don't offer a wide product range then you eliminate a lot of potential customers. Also a question of quality. There's plenty of CD's that I would have bought if they consisted of more than one decent song (just for the radio...) and the rest full of filler. But I got really fed up with paying $25 or so for what amounted to two singles so I'm a lot more wary now.

I think the overall state of the music industry can be pretty well summed up by the decline in concert attendance numbers. No more Queen with 200,000 people at the one show. Not even UK pop singers doing concerts in India with 65,000 at a show. Now the newer acts seem to struggle to fill the entertainment centre in any Australian capital city and big outdoor concerts featuring a single headline act just don't happen because there isn't anyone popular enough. (OK, there's an exception or two but in general...).

I've become aware in the past year or so that quite a few major artists from the 80's and early 90's are still around and still putting out albums even though they disappeared from the mainstream long ago. Generally they're signed to some minor label and the whole thing is done without spending a fortune but the end product doesn't seem to have suffered. So I'm going to have to check a few more of those out and maybe buy a few CD's. 

Despite my own tastes, I'm very much in favour of ALL music being available for those who want it. There was some plan around a year or so ago to cut the size of orchestras in Australia outside of Sydney and Melbourne. Bad idea IMO. We ought to embrace all music be it classical, jazz, opera, rock, rap, techno, heavy metal or whatever. At different points in our lives most of us will listen to a fairly wide range even if we don't like a particular style at the moment. It's all a part of our culture.


----------



## Milk Man

Well I like heavy metal and country. Bit like tomato sauce and ice-cream huh?  I do a pretty mean death metal lyric to venga-boys too, its amazing what a few too many and a karaoke machine will do. 

BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM, I WANT YOU IN MY ROOOOOOOOOOM, F*&@ (kick mike stand over).  

I can handle some pop but only in small doses. I really do hate Guy Sebastian, Delta Goodrem, Britney Spears etc but Kylie and Madonna I can stomach somewhat.


----------



## tarnor

I like pretty much anything except country and rap..

I listen to a lot of modern reggae atm.

Latest CD has been a nz band Fat freddy's Drop.. which i would find hard to explain what type of music it is  but i can say its awesome


----------



## justjohn

I grew up in the late 70s early 80s era where you could go to the club or local pub and see the likes of AC/DC ,The Angels, Aussie crawl, Chisel, Sherbet,Hush ,Jimmy&The Boys, Midnight Oil, Dragon, Split Enz all struggling young bands trying to make it .I still like to listen to AC/DC ,Guns n Roses &Thin Lizzy  when the wife & kids let me .On my more mellow days I enjoy Stevie Nicks


----------



## johnno261

justjohn said:
			
		

> I grew up in the late 70s early 80s era where you could go to the club or local pub and see the likes of AC/DC ,The Angels, Aussie crawl, Chisel, Sherbet,Hush ,Jimmy&The Boys, Midnight Oil, Dragon, Split Enz all struggling young bands trying to make it .I still like to listen to AC/DC ,Guns n Roses &Thin Lizzy  when the wife & kids let me .On my more mellow days I enjoy Stevie Nicks




JustJohn, its just johnno here,

Aussie rock seems to be the preference here. I dont get into much Aussie rock stuff, but I have recently purchased Ian Moss's new release, titled "Acoustic Series". Very much an Unplugged Live series of  albums released under the Liberation Blue Label. Fantastic album of his classics 4 out of 5. They also tell me John Stevens- "Acoustic Series" release is very cool, with the outstanding Chris Bekker on Bass and The unbelievable Simon Hosford on Acoustic!!


----------



## b15h

heavy metal and gabber/terror(hardcore techno)
Fear Factory, Pantera, (old) Metalica, Machine Head, Tool, Nailbomb, Rage Against the Machine, System of a Down, Beasty Boys, Butterfingers, Nasenbluten, Neophyte, Benny Benassi, Angerfist, Mozart, Tchaikovsky, Beethoven, Bizet.

I also make music on my computer download it at www.mp3.com.au/b15h


----------



## johnno261

b15h said:
			
		

> heavy metal and gabber/terror(hardcore techno)
> Fear Factory, Pantera, (old) Metalica, Machine Head, Tool, Nailbomb, Rage Against the Machine, System of a Down, Beasty Boys, Butterfingers, Nasenbluten, Neophyte, Benny Benassi, Angerfist, Mozart, Tchaikovsky, Beethoven, Bizet.
> 
> I also make music on my computer download it at www.mp3.com.au/b15h




Let me guess b15h, you like Yngwie too. How cool is that Yngwie album with The Japan Philharmonic Orchestra!!


----------



## rocker

Hard Rock, Metal, Alternative. Everything from Metallica, Anthrax, Pantera to
Guns "n" Roses, Motley Crue, Korn, Velvet Revolver, System of a Down to
Nirvana, Red Hot Chilli's, to Green Day, Living End etc.

Hate the Kylies, Britneys, pop stuff and Doof Doof.

Hence, the name Rocker.


----------



## sam76

Anything on MMM

Don't buy cd's (except in Thailand)

Used to be a techno DJ at various clubs and raves throughout Melb.

Last concert  I went to was was eminem and 50cent in Japan (Makuhari)

Before that was Willie Nelson and Waylon Jennings as part of the Highwaymen Tour at the Tennis centre in Melb (even met Willie after the show!)

Go figure...  :


----------



## johnno261

sam76 said:
			
		

> Anything on MMM
> 
> Don't buy cd's (except in Thailand)
> 
> Used to be a techno DJ at various clubs raves throughout Melb.




Hey sam i very rarely buys cd in Australia too. Most of my cd's are purchased in the seedy laneways of Patpong or Samui. 10 cd's for 1,000 baht get 1 for free. 1,000baht equates to roughly $30 dollars AUS for 11 cds. or $2.75 each for those that dont know  the (Baht to Aussie)conversion.


----------



## sam76

johnno261 said:
			
		

> Hey sam i very rarely buys cd in Australia too. Most of my cd's are purchased in the seedy laneways of Patpong or Samui. 10 cd's for 1,000 baht get 1 for free. 1,000baht equates to roughly $30 dollars AUS for 11 cds. or $2.75 each.





LOL you forgot to include the $1000 for the plane ticket there!   

It's either copy 'em off suckers (friends) that bought them or download them from limewire I reckon.

just hope SONY execs aren't reading this thread!

If they are - I'm obviously lying.


----------



## sam76

sam76 said:
			
		

> LOL you forgot to include the $1000 for the plane ticket there!
> 
> It's either copy 'em off suckers (friends) that bought them or download them from limewire I reckon.
> 
> just hope SONY execs aren't reading this thread!
> 
> If they are - I'm obviously lying.




And if they are, Should I buy into SONY????

what's happening with the rollable electronic paper????


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin

I am a Kiss man! Always a good time to listen to Kiss.
Jimmi Hendrix the legend of rock is a big influence on my guitar playing. Led Zepellin, the Stones, ACDC are not bad either. Midnight oil must not forget them. 

Other times I like Ibrahim Ferrer of Cuba, Brazillian Bossa Nova and Spanish flamenco music.


----------



## cashcow

For mine, it varies.  A lot.

Just some samples off the top of my head (well CDs that are within reach):

Muse, Thirsty Merc, New Order, Cure, Jimmy Eat World, Sisters of Mercy, Stone Temple Pilots, Taxiride, Powderfinger/Bernard Fanning, Dream Theater, Dissociatives, Regurgitator, Weezer, The Who, Faith No More, Beatles, Rolling Stones, Garbage, Smashing Pumpkins, Pink, John Butler Trio, Nine Inch Nails, Screaming Jets, Tea Party, Jewel, Silverchair, Matchbox 20, Missy Higgins, Green Day, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Depeche Mode, Metallica, Enya, David Bowie, Jeff Buckley, Crowded House, Tori Amos, Joe Satriani

But of course the ol' school rock has a place in my life - Bon Jovi, Van Halen, Kiss, Chisel, Choirboys, et al.  It's just less prominent these days  :


----------



## websman

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> I am a Kiss man! Always a good time to listen to Kiss.
> Jimmi Hendrix the legend of rock is a big influence on my guitar playing. Led Zepellin, the Stones, ACDC are not bad either. Midnight oil must not forget them.
> 
> Other times I like Ibrahim Ferrer of Cuba, Brazillian Bossa Nova and Spanish flamenco music.




I like the Stones and AC/DC, but I also like country.  It's great beer drinking music.

There's nothing like a little David Allen Coe or Hank Williams Jr.  Hank Sr. is even better at times.  My favorite country band of all time is Alabama.

Hey, and thanks for sending us Keith Urban.  The dude can really play a guitar!


----------



## doctorj

websman said:
			
		

> Hey, and thanks for sending us Keith Urban.  The dude can really play a guitar!




I don't think you'll find too many Aussies (other than the odd FNQ'er) asking for him back!

As for beer drinking music - that could be a whole new thread!  Accadacca, Cold Chisel, Crowded House...


----------



## websman

doctorj said:
			
		

> I don't think you'll find too many Aussies (other than the odd FNQ'er) asking for him back!
> 
> As for beer drinking music - that could be a whole new thread!  Accadacca, Cold Chisel, Crowded House...




What?  Y'all don't like country music?


----------



## Jesse Livermore

johnno261 said:
			
		

> Thought it would be interesting to hear what people are listening to.



 My favourite song at the moment is hung up, by madonna. I also recently came across a song by Sarah Brightman called Con Te Partiro (Time to Say Goodbye)...Absolutely Beautiful.

My musical interest are varied, ranging from deep funky house to Enya.

Jesse Livermore


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin

websman said:
			
		

> What?  Y'all don't like country music?




I must say, it really does suck - running around with banjo`s and accoustic guitars singing about cows, and women that never came back....

But, I like Vulcan music.


----------



## websman

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> I must say, it really does suck - running around with banjo`s and accoustic guitars singing about cows, and women that never came back....
> 
> But, I like Vulcan music.




Dude, if you ever come over here, I could teach you to like country music.  Sure, it's simple, but it really gets to your heart.  

Besides we don't sing about cows.  It's all about crying, loving, cheating, trains, pickup trucks, drinking, and getting out of prison...


----------



## johnno261

G'day Websman,

                  The Great Keith Urban is doing very well in The US. Alot of people here in OZ dont realize, but this guy is a serious player. Have you had the opportunity to see Tommy Emmanuel. This man is absolutely world class and will not dissappoint. A great showman too!!!!!!


----------



## Lachlan6

Love Dandy Warhols new album, sigur ros, white stripes (elephant), massive attack, coldplay, sarah blasko, avalanches, doves, ah the list goes on


----------



## ob1kenobi

The Eagles, The Beatles, The Monkies, Billy Joel, Elton John, Eric Clapton, U2, Credence Clearwater Revival, Simon & Garfunkel, The Doors, Gordon Lightfoot, Bryan Adams, Joshua Kadison, Dire Straits, Greenday, Jimmy Barnes, Cold Chisel, Rob Devlin (only performs live, does covers, local, very good), Paul McCartney (including his Wings era), Craig David, etc



Shania Twain, Dianne Jex (A very talented local musician, does covers but also composes), Tina Arena, Avril Lavigne, The Black Eye Peas, Alanis Morriset, Fleetwood Mac, Rogue Traders, Delta Goodram, Missy Higgins, etc

+ Soundtracks to certain movies. For example Jeff Wayne's Musical Concept of War of the Worlds, The Soundtrack to City of Angels, The Soundtrack to Good Morning Vietnam, etc.


----------



## websman

johnno261 said:
			
		

> G'day Websman,
> 
> The Great Keith Urban is doing very well in The US. Alot of people here in OZ dont realize, but this guy is a serious player. Have you had the opportunity to see Tommy Emmanuel. This man is absolutely world class and will not dissappoint. A great showman too!!!!!!




Yep, Keith Urban has definitely hit the big time.

Never heard of Tommy Emmanuel, but i just found his website.  It looks like he is the man on Guitar!   I'll have to read a little more about him.


----------



## yogi-in-oz

..... or, just go to:

http://www.pandora.com

happy days

  yogi


----------



## johnno261

websman said:
			
		

> Yep, Keith Urban has definitely hit the big time.
> 
> Never heard of Tommy Emmanuel, but i just found his website.  It looks like he is the man on Guitar!   I'll have to read a little more about him.




Websman, there is a live DVD that Tommy Emmanuel released in 2002. It's a Mel Bay Publication, titled Tommy Emmanuel Live @ The Sheldon Concert Hall. I managed to get a copy here in OZ, so if you want to be totally blown away by 1man with 1Maton Acoustic Guitar, watch this DVD!!!!! There is nobody like him in the world on an acoustic!!!!!
Have a great day
Cheers
Johnno


----------



## Bronte

When trading....
I listen to Baroque music. :scratch:


----------



## wayneL

Bronte said:
			
		

> Baroque music. :scratch:




Whassat?


----------



## Bronte

Bach
Vivaldi
Handel
& such....


----------



## wayneL

Bronte said:
			
		

> Bach
> Vivaldi
> Handel
> & such....




Ahso

Very nice!


----------



## Stan 101

websman said:
			
		

> Dude, if you ever come over here, I could teach you to like country music.  Sure, it's simple, but it really gets to your heart.
> 
> Besides we don't sing about cows.  It's all about crying, loving, cheating, trains, pickup trucks, drinking, and getting out of prison...




One thing I never understood about life
was how whenever I tried to do right
things would go wrong
and people would end up dying

like the time I told my girl she looked nice
she thought I was pickin' a fight
she broke a beer bottle 
stabbed me in the arm and started crying

I said "hush little darling, don't you cry
I'm sorry that I made you get glass in your eye"
And I'll make it up to you 
if you just give me a chance

But right about then my bleedin' got serious
my head was spinning and I was delirious
I forgot my own name
passed out and wet my pants.

By the time I came to my girlfriend had gone
she'd taken the dog and left me alone
with a note on the table saying
"baby i hope this makes you cry"

it said" I'm tired of your drinking
and I'm tired of your friends
and I'm tired of your drinking, stinking friends
and it's time for you to kiss my ass goodbye."

Well I heard the other day she moved to tennessee
lived there for 3 months and died of TB
and I can't help but feel at least a little bit to blame

Now the dog will have issues about who his family is
and I'll have issues about where he takes a whizz
just drinkin and thinkin about how I ruined the day

Well I tried to be just a little bit nice
and when i think about it once or twice
I'm a sour old bastard and danmit that's how I'll stay.





Now that's a country song he he!


----------



## ghotib

I'm just back from a singing summer school, so I'm listening to recordings from that. Not necessarily for enjoyment 

I took away with me:

Autoharp Legacy (does anyone here know anything about the autoharp?)

Van Cliburn playing piano encore pieces, mostly romantics

Kathleen Battle and Jessie Norman singing spirituals

Joan Sutherland "Art of the Prima Donna" (Joan in her prime: goes directly to Heaven, do not pass Go...)

Fiddler on the Roof

Barbara Bonney singing Mozart

Barbara Bonney and Angelika Kirchschlager "First Encounter"  (duets from Schumann, Dvorak, he and she Mendelssohns, Brahms)


I listened to Joan in the car, and nothing much during the school - worked much too hard and when there was a chance to relax only wanted quiet. It was a great week.

Ghoti


----------



## websman

Stan 101 said:
			
		

> One thing I never understood about life
> was how whenever I tried to do right
> things would go wrong
> and people would end up...
> 
> Now that's a country song he he!




You should move to Nashville.


----------



## Julia

ghotib said:
			
		

> I'm just back from a singing summer school, so I'm listening to recordings from that. Not necessarily for enjoyment
> 
> I took away with me:
> 
> Autoharp Legacy (does anyone here know anything about the autoharp?)
> 
> Van Cliburn playing piano encore pieces, mostly romantics
> 
> Kathleen Battle and Jessie Norman singing spirituals
> 
> Joan Sutherland "Art of the Prima Donna" (Joan in her prime: goes directly to Heaven, do not pass Go...)
> 
> Fiddler on the Roof
> 
> Barbara Bonney singing Mozart
> 
> Barbara Bonney and Angelika Kirchschlager "First Encounter"  (duets from Schumann, Dvorak, he and she Mendelssohns, Brahms)
> 
> 
> I listened to Joan in the car, and nothing much during the school - worked much too hard and when there was a chance to relax only wanted quiet. It was a great week.
> 
> Ghoti




Hi Ghoti,

The above sound wonderful, except I don't go for "Fiddler on the Roof".

Can you explain what the autoharp is?

I left one treasure off my list - the duet from "The Pearl Fishers" by Bizet.
Heard this again yesterday and it sends chills down my spine.

Julia


----------



## ghotib

Hi Julia, 

Can you put your finger on why you don't go for Fiddler on the Roof? I have some reservations about it, and I'd be interested to know if they match yours. 

I thought some of the country music fans might know the autoharp; country and folk are where it's most often found - Dolly Parton plays one sometimes.

http://www.mikestrickland.net/autoharp/  Scroll down to Dolly

It's sometimes described as a chorded zither. Does that help? No??  It didn't help me either because now all I know about zithers is that they're something like autoharps. Ummmm... 

The autoharp is a stringed instrument that can be strummed or plucked, like a guitar can. It has about 36 strings (which is a heck of a lot to tune). The automatic part is that it comes with a set of bars that have felts, like piano felts, which damp some of the strings to form chords. So to play in a particular chord, you just press a button and the bar goes down a silences the strings that don't belong. I got one because I wanted something portable and I thought it would be easy to learn. I like the sound of it very much on its own, and it's a lovely accompanying instrument for the voice.

Completely agree about the Pearl Fishers duet. It's right up there; almost enough to make me wish I could sing tenor 

Cheers,

Ghoti


----------



## sandik17

Duckman#72 said:
			
		

> Ditto Smurf1976!!
> 
> Very similar tastes. Obvious mid 80's influence. Era of the big hair stadium rock band! Poison, Guns n roses, Bon Jovi, Kiss. Great period for girl pop -Transvision Vamp was a nice reminder. Wendy James - how nice was she?
> 
> 
> There is still good music out there - you just need to search through the crap! Gone are the days when you could sit and watch rage and actually see real bands playing their instruments in 9 out of 10 clips.
> .




Duckman#72....you made my day mentioning Wendy James, and Transvision Vamp.  There was obviously someone special influencing your taste in music in those times...yes, I agree completely Wendy was nice.  I think I even had a poster or 2.

I too remember sitting through watching Rage, hearing some great music...and just feeling like I'd found a heap of information about the current music scene!...you know 'heard it on Rage'.


----------



## Julia

ghotib said:
			
		

> Hi Julia,
> 
> Can you put your finger on why you don't go for Fiddler on the Roof? I have some reservations about it, and I'd be interested to know if they match yours.
> 
> I thought some of the country music fans might know the autoharp; country and folk are where it's most often found - Dolly Parton plays one sometimes.
> 
> http://www.mikestrickland.net/autoharp/  Scroll down to Dolly
> 
> It's sometimes described as a chorded zither. Does that help? No??  It didn't help me either because now all I know about zithers is that they're something like autoharps. Ummmm...
> 
> The autoharp is a stringed instrument that can be strummed or plucked, like a guitar can. It has about 36 strings (which is a heck of a lot to tune). The automatic part is that it comes with a set of bars that have felts, like piano felts, which damp some of the strings to form chords. So to play in a particular chord, you just press a button and the bar goes down a silences the strings that don't belong. I got one because I wanted something portable and I thought it would be easy to learn. I like the sound of it very much on its own, and it's a lovely accompanying instrument for the voice.
> 
> Completely agree about the Pearl Fishers duet. It's right up there; almost enough to make me wish I could sing tenor
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ghoti




Hi Ghoti

Thanks for description of the autoharp.  Hope you're enjoying it.

Re my dislike of "Fiddler on the Roof":  I think it's partly because I simply loathe the most well known song - "If I were a Rich Man" which has been played to death and often sung badly, and also that I find the whole thing just a bit too exaggeratedly Jewish and over the top.  I don't even know who wrote the music or the lyrics.

Cheers
Julia


----------



## Duckman#72

sandik17 said:
			
		

> Duckman#72....you made my day mentioning Wendy James, and Transvision Vamp.  There was obviously someone special influencing your taste in music in those times...yes, I agree completely Wendy was nice.  I think I even had a poster or 2.




Hi Sandik
Yes I believe it was Duckman's looney sister - known affectionately as "Ozzie Hyperdense Chonga". A very staunch Richmond supporter who was also a strong advocate of private schooling. Thankyou for helping me remember.

I remember my mother going down to the op shop and purchasing a pink dress(somewhat similar to the one Wendy James was wearing in the video "I want you Love") to send away to the magazine Smash Hits. The prize was a vinyl picture disk of Transvision Vamp's album "Pop Art". The crowd at Smash Hits must have thought she was looney to because they gave the prize to her! 

Duckman


----------



## Smurf1976

Duckman#72 said:
			
		

> Hi Sandik
> The prize was a vinyl picture disk of Transvision Vamp's album "Pop Art". The crowd at Smash Hits must have thought she was looney to because they gave the prize to her!
> 
> Duckman



An I just had to buy the album...


----------



## sandik17

Duckman#72 said:
			
		

> Hi Sandik
> The prize was a vinyl picture disk of Transvision Vamp's album "Pop Art".
> Duckman





You should be good to her....that may be worth something!  Just think yourself lucky you had someone like her influencing her...speaking of undervalued on this sight....sisters....very undervalued!


----------



## phoenixrising

After a diet of 70's rock ( Floyd, Zepplin, Stones, etc) I broadened my outlook

The most significant influence was discovering the Basement at Circular Quay.
Man, that place had talent there, especialy Basement's first incarnation.
Tommy and Phil Emanuel together, James Morrison, Vince Jones, Galapagos Duck, Crossfire and later band Supermarket, even Dizzy Gillespie. They are all in my CD collection. Just to name a few.

For harp lovers (not auto) Andreas wollenweider I like, saw at town hall late 80's or early 90's.


----------



## johnno261

phoenixrising said:
			
		

> After a diet of 70's rock ( Floyd, Zepplin, Stones, etc) I broadened my outlook
> 
> The most significant influence was discovering the Basement at Circular Quay.
> Man, that place had talent there, especialy Basement's first incarnation.
> Tommy and Phil Emanuel together, James Morrison, Vince Jones, Galapagos Duck, Crossfire and later band Supermarket, even Dizzy Gillespie. They are all in my CD collection. Just to name a few.
> 
> For harp lovers (not auto) Andreas wollenweider I like, saw at town hall late 80's or early 90's.




I too have all the above cd's amongst my collection. Pyramid were a great band too!!! David Jones(KIT),David Hirshfielder(KEYS) etc.
In Melbourne we had The Grainstore which was a must hang out place to see the best of the best!!! Loose Change(Virgil Donati,Joe Chindamo,Mark Domoney,Steve Hadley), Gnomes of Zurich(Virgil Donati,Jack Jones,Chris Bekker,James Roche)
Phoenix,who were SUPERMARKET?


----------



## ghotib

Julia said:
			
		

> Hi Ghoti...
> 
> Re my dislike of "Fiddler on the Roof":  I think it's partly because I simply loathe the most well known song - "If I were a Rich Man" which has been played to death and often sung badly, and also that I find the whole thing just a bit too exaggeratedly Jewish and over the top.  I don't even know who wrote the music or the lyrics.
> 
> Cheers
> Julia




Hmmmm..  And if I were to say "Sunrise, Sunset"? 

My problem is that the singing is hardly ever as good as the songs. There's one achingly lovely little number, sung by a daughter who's about to leave the village and all her family to join her fiance in a labor camp in Siberia. She's young - it can't sound heavy. But she's making this immense journey and in the song she's trying to make her adored and adoring father understand why she's going. She does need to sound strong, and miking up a thin little voice so it can be heard over an orchestra doesn't cut it IMO. 

Same applies to most current productions of musicals written up to... say late 60s - before microphones got mobile enough to work with lots of movement (I vividly remember Jesus and Judas tossing mikes - complete with cables - to each other in Jesus Christ Superstar) and then to be unobtrusive. They were written for performers who knew how to sing over an orchestra. 

End Old Fogy rant.

Ghoti


----------



## johnno261

Just pre Christmas, I purchased Stevie wonders new  release  "A Time 2 Love".
This man cant see himself, but he's fantastic!!! Ha ha ha
Seriously a great CD. Vocally as you'd expect, fantastic!!!! Highlights in my opinion are tracks 7(My Love Is On Fire) and track 11(Shelter In The Rain).
If you are a Stevie fan a definate must have album.A diverse selection of music on the entire album!!


----------



## Julia

ghotib said:
			
		

> Hmmmm..  And if I were to say "Sunrise, Sunset"?
> 
> My problem is that the singing is hardly ever as good as the songs. There's one achingly lovely little number, sung by a daughter who's about to leave the village and all her family to join her fiance in a labor camp in Siberia. She's young - it can't sound heavy. But she's making this immense journey and in the song she's trying to make her adored and adoring father understand why she's going. She does need to sound strong, and miking up a thin little voice so it can be heard over an orchestra doesn't cut it IMO.
> 
> Same applies to most current productions of musicals written up to... say late 60s - before microphones got mobile enough to work with lots of movement (I vividly remember Jesus and Judas tossing mikes - complete with cables - to each other in Jesus Christ Superstar) and then to be unobtrusive. They were written for performers who knew how to sing over an orchestra.
> 
> End Old Fogy rant.
> 
> Ghoti




Well, Old Fogy, I'm happy to join you.
I just loved JC Superstar, especially "Herrod's Song" with its mocking of Jesus.  I can still see that little car running across the stage.  Jon English was fantastic in that show.  Also have very fond memories of the original production of "Hair" - considered quite daring at the time, but with some really memorable music.

I'd forgotten "Sunrise, Sunset" but can't say I liked that either.

All the best for your music career in 2006.

Julia


----------



## wayneL

Julia said:
			
		

> I left one treasure off my list - the duet from "The Pearl Fishers" by Bizet.
> Heard this again yesterday and it sends chills down my spine.
> 
> Julia




Just been listening to Amici Forever's version of this myself. 

A nice album. Includes "Song to the Moon" from Dvorak's Rusalka which always leaves me gah gah.


----------



## Duckman#72

Julia said:
			
		

> I left one treasure off my list - the duet from "The Pearl Fishers" by Bizet.
> Heard this again yesterday and it sends chills down my spine.
> 
> Julia




You want chills down your spine? 

Go to your bedroom late at night, turn the lights off, and play Metallica's "The Unforgiven". 

Shut your eyes and listen to James Hetfield growl "the old man then prepares - to die regretfully,
that old man there is me".  That's powerful.  

Come on lovers of rock - can't let Julia and Wayne have all the fun.


----------



## Julia

wayneL said:
			
		

> Just been listening to Amici Forever's version of this myself.
> 
> A nice album. Includes "Song to the Moon" from Dvorak's Rusalka which always leaves me gah gah.




Wayne:

What's the name of the album?  Is it Amici Forever?  Who are the tenor and the baritone who do the duet?  

Thanks

Julia


----------



## crackasmile

For any of you guys looking for some other music try Skid Row they were pretty awesome back in the day still are to me, but for all those poison fans i bought probably their newest album in a while, its called "crack a smile and more" I bought it about 3 years ago it is unbelievably good.


----------



## Julia

Duckman#72 said:
			
		

> You want chills down your spine?
> 
> Go to your bedroom late at night, turn the lights off, and play Metallica's "The Unforgiven".
> 
> Shut your eyes and listen to James Hetfield growl "the old man then prepares - to die regretfully,
> that old man there is me".  That's powerful.
> 
> Come on lovers of rock - can't let Julia and Wayne have all the fun.




Hi Duckman,

Thanks for the suggestion.  Maybe I need to broaden my listening base?
I'm always open to change but just seem to keep coming back to the favourites.

Cheers

Julia


----------



## justjohn

Julia  Here is another one to send chills down the spine, Slashes (GUNS N ROSES) solo in Sweet Child Of Mine.Heard  it in the car yesterday , does it to me all the time.Hope this also helps to broaden your listening base. :


----------



## Duckman#72

Hi Justjohn and Julia

Now your talking - "Sweet Child O Mine". Another song that just sends the hairs on your neck rising when you hear it in the car. 

Ahhh...the old power ballad from the heavy rock band. A few more for you:

Warrant - I Saw Red
Skid Row - I Remember You
Van Halen - Love Walks In
Slaughter - Days Gone By
Whitesnake - Here I Go Again
Kiss - Forever

Listen to a few of these Julia and you'll be hooked!!

Any more anyone?


----------



## wayneL

Julia said:
			
		

> Wayne:
> 
> What's the name of the album?  Is it Amici Forever?  Who are the tenor and the baritone who do the duet?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Julia




Julia 

Yes Amici Forever. the Album is "The Opera Band"

In the Pearls Fishers, David Habbin is the Tenor and Nick Garrett is the baritone.

Garrett can also sing bass and is a wonderful counterbalance to the tenor and soprano voices in the other songs on the album. 

Cheers


----------



## rocker

Duckman#72 Hi Justjohn and Julia

Now your talking - "Sweet Child O Mine". Another song that just sends the hairs on your neck rising when you hear it in the car. 

Ahhh...the old power ballad from the heavy rock band. A few more for you:

Warrant - I Saw Red
Skid Row - I Remember You
Van Halen - Love Walks In
Slaughter - Days Gone By
Whitesnake - Here I Go Again
Kiss - Forever

Listen to a few of these Julia and you'll be hooked!!

Any more anyone 


Try these

Guns'n'Roses- November Rain
                 - Don't Cry
                  - Patience
Cinderella- Don't Know What You Got
Bon Jovi- Never Say Goodbye
Velvet Revolver- Fallin To Pieces
Motley Crue- Home Sweet Home
                - Without You


----------



## johnno261

The great VH get a mention once again. I think a few here would agree, "5150" was a killer album!!!!!


----------



## Julia

wayneL said:
			
		

> Julia
> 
> Yes Amici Forever. the Album is "The Opera Band"
> 
> In the Pearls Fishers, David Habbin is the Tenor and Nick Garrett is the baritone.
> 
> Garrett can also sing bass and is a wonderful counterbalance to the tenor and soprano voices in the other songs on the album.
> 
> Cheers




Wayne:

Had a listen to the above today.  If I'd not heard the Placido Domingo version I would have liked it very much.  However, apart from the quality of the tenor, the whole production of this duet comes in second to the Domingo version.  I'm not being picky here, but if you like what you've heard on this album, try to find the Domingo version (I'm currently emailing Classic FM to try to find the name of the album) and you will enjoy it even more.

Julia


----------



## Julia

Duckman#72 said:
			
		

> You want chills down your spine?
> 
> Go to your bedroom late at night, turn the lights off, and play Metallica's "The Unforgiven".
> 
> Shut your eyes and listen to James Hetfield growl "the old man then prepares - to die regretfully,
> that old man there is me".  That's powerful.
> 
> Come on lovers of rock - can't let Julia and Wayne have all the fun.




Hi Duckman,

As promised I went to the music store today.  Result:  I'm now listening to Metallica.  This CD is quite a departure from my usual listening, but I can see why you are so attached to it.  It is indeed powerful.  I particularly like "The Unforgiven" as you suggested, but also "Nothing Else Matters" really gets to me.  I'm quite surprised - and pleased - so thank you for the suggestion.

There is something quite primal about this music.  Is that part of its appeal for you and others here who like it?  A sort of rawness which gets to that inner self which is probably hard to express otherwise?  I might be way off beam with these thoughts, but that's how it feels to me.  

Julia


----------



## Julia

justjohn said:
			
		

> Julia  Here is another one to send chills down the spine, Slashes (GUNS N ROSES) solo in Sweet Child Of Mine.Heard  it in the car yesterday , does it to me all the time.Hope this also helps to broaden your listening base. :




Hi justjohn,

Listened to this also today.  Whilst I liked it, it didn't "connect" for me in the same way the Metallica album did.  Maybe I need to hear it more than once.

Cheers

Julia


----------



## Duckman#72

Hi Julia

If you are for real - good on you for giving it a go. The Metallica "Black" album you purchased is in my opinion the best of their career. I'm pleased you like it. 

Yes there is a definite primal rawness that consumes the listener. The relentless drums, tight bass and lead guitar work together with the gruff vocals culminate in one of the best Heavy Rock albums of the 90's. Some great songs "Nothing Else Matters" and "Enter Sandman". 

Duckman


----------



## wayneL

Julia said:
			
		

> Wayne:
> 
> Had a listen to the above today.  If I'd not heard the Placido Domingo version I would have liked it very much.  However, apart from the quality of the tenor, the whole production of this duet comes in second to the Domingo version.  I'm not being picky here, but if you like what you've heard on this album, try to find the Domingo version (I'm currently emailing Classic FM to try to find the name of the album) and you will enjoy it even more.
> 
> Julia




Well, how could one not enjoy Placido's work. Have not heard his version, but please let me know the album if you find out.

Have you heard Il Divos first album? Nella Fantasia does it for me on that one.

Cheers


----------



## Julia

Duckman#72 said:
			
		

> Hi Julia
> 
> If you are for real - good on you for giving it a go. The Metallica "Black" album you purchased is in my opinion the best of their career. I'm pleased you like it.
> 
> Yes there is a definite primal rawness that consumes the listener. The relentless drums, tight bass and lead guitar work together with the gruff vocals culminate in one of the best Heavy Rock albums of the 90's. Some great songs "Nothing Else Matters" and "Enter Sandman".
> 
> Duckman




Hello Duckman

Umm, why wouldn't I be "for real" as you put it?  Is it because you think anyone who likes classical music and the occasional bit of opera couldn't possibly like rock?  Or is it because you think anyone over the age of 20 loses the capacity to be interested in a different kind of listening experience?

The Metallica CD is getting repetitive playing - I think it's terrific so thanks again for the suggestion.

Cheers

Julia


----------



## Julia

wayneL said:
			
		

> Well, how could one not enjoy Placido's work. Have not heard his version, but please let me know the album if you find out.
> 
> Have you heard Il Divos first album? Nella Fantasia does it for me on that one.
> 
> Cheers




Gidday Wayne,

Will certainly let you know if I find out from Classic FM.  Sometimes they have archived stuff that's no longer commercially available.

Il Divos:  No, can you tell me some more about this?

Julia


----------



## wayneL

Julia said:
			
		

> Gidday Wayne,
> 
> Will certainly let you know if I find out from Classic FM.  Sometimes they have archived stuff that's no longer commercially available.
> 
> Il Divos:  No, can you tell me some more about this?
> 
> Julia




4 Young guys. 3 tenors and a baritone doing the same sort of opera/crossover stuff that Amici Forever is doing.

The ladies seem to be insane for them. But nice work to be sure.

www.ildivo.com


----------



## Duckman#72

Julia said:
			
		

> Hello Duckman
> 
> Umm, why wouldn't I be "for real" as you put it?  Is it because you think anyone who likes classical music and the occasional bit of opera couldn't possibly like rock?  Or is it because you think anyone over the age of 20 loses the capacity to be interested in a different kind of listening experience?
> 
> The Metallica CD is getting repetitive playing - I think it's terrific so thanks again for the suggestion.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Julia




Sorry for doubting Julia - not everyone is so open minded that's all.
Glad you're enjoying it!!!

Regards

Duckman


----------



## wayneL

Duckman#72 said:
			
		

> Sorry for doubting Julia - not everyone is so open minded that's all.
> Glad you're enjoying it!!!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Duckman





Yes, well! Classical music enthusiasts can be narrow minded as a group. So can Rock enthusiasts.

But I totally agree with Julia. Good music is good music, no matter what genre. (my tastes are equally as diverse as hers  )

... and I play a pretty mean "air guitar" LOL

Cheers


----------



## doctorj

wayneL said:
			
		

> ... and I play a pretty mean "air guitar" LOL



So that was YOU at The Nitey last time I was up in Gero.  Respect!


----------



## wayneL

Ahahahahaha Quite possibly!

....favourite air guitar song - "She's Not There" by Santana


----------



## cashcow

Hmmm, looks like we're all into broadening our horizons. Glad to hear   

If anyone's interested in something that's quite an acquired taste, I recommend a band called Dream Theater.  They're most commonly labeled as "progressive rock" but there are elements of metal, power ballads, the theatric (hence the name), and more than a smattering of classical training.

As I said, it's not for everyone, but if you like it, you'll *really* like it   Personally I find their later stuff (from about the mid 90's onward) better than the earlier.

Interested to hear others' opinions.

Cheers
CC

Thinks: My next post should be about stocks, given this is ASF  :


----------



## johnno261

cashcow said:
			
		

> Hmmm, looks like we're all into broadening our horizons. Glad to hear
> 
> If anyone's interested in something that's quite an acquired taste, I recommend a band called Dream Theater.  They're most commonly labeled as "progressive rock" but there are elements of metal, power ballads, the theatric (hence the name), and more than a smattering of classical training.
> 
> As I said, it's not for everyone, but if you like it, you'll *really* like it   Personally I find their later stuff (from about the mid 90's onward) better than the earlier.
> 
> Interested to hear others' opinions.
> 
> Cheers
> CC
> 
> Thinks: My next post should be about stocks, given this is ASF  :




Cashcow, My music horizon is very broad. I have a few Dream Theater albums, my favourite being,"Awake".  Very diverse music indeed. Obvious to all that listen, Band are classically trained in some form. 
Cashcow  give Virgil Donati's "On The Virg" cd a listen too. Musicianship is mind blowing. Very progressive rock/fusion with  a variety of time signatures!!
Cheers


----------



## Julia

Having now become a (surprised) total fan of the Metallica Black album, and having noted "Dream Theater" for a listen to, what recommendations do you guys have next?  

Duckman:  you suggested the above Metallica album was their best.  Is there a second best?  With your recommendations, can you bear in mind that what I like best from the above are "The Unforgiven" (totally compelling) and "Nothing Else Matters".  Not quite so keen on some of the tracks that sound a bit too frantic for me.

I'm really appreciative to you all for pushing me out of my comfort zone and getting me in touch with  new listening which has really wakened up the "bored bits" of my mind.

Would any of you consider a little quid pro quo:  i.e. how about having a go at listening to a little classical for a change?  You don't have to be polite - if the thought has no appeal, I won't be in the least offended!

Cheers

Julia


----------



## Duckman#72

Julia said:
			
		

> Having now become a (surprised) total fan of the Metallica Black album, and having noted "Dream Theater" for a listen to, what recommendations do you guys have next?
> 
> Duckman:  you suggested the above Metallica album was their best.  Is there a second best?  With your recommendations, can you bear in mind that what I like best from the above are "The Unforgiven" (totally compelling) and "Nothing Else Matters".  Not quite so keen on some of the tracks that sound a bit too frantic for me.
> 
> I'm really appreciative to you all for pushing me out of my comfort zone and getting me in touch with  new listening which has really wakened up the "bored bits" of my mind.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Julia




Hi Julia

I like the Black Album of Metallica's for the very reasons you mentioned - "The Unforgiven" and "Nothing Else Matters". Some of their other songs are very uptempo. To me, some of their other albums are just too frenetic. For this reason I'm saying - "You've seen the best of them".

Keeping this in mind - have a listen to Guns N Roses "Use Your Illusion 1" and "Use Your Illusion II". I love both these albums. Like James Hetfield of Metallica, Axel Rose has such a unique, emotive voice. It just begs to be listened to.   

My favourite of the two would be Illusion II - stand outs being "Don't Cry" , "Civil War" (nice opening from the movie Cool Hand Luke) "14 Years" and "Yesterdays". However Illusion I has the unforgettable "November Rain".

If you liked the Metallica recommendation then Illusion II would be my next pick. Reading through the threads it seems you also enjoy more traditional musicianship - I think you will be pleasantly surprised by Illusion II. It is no secret that Illusion I and II (at the time) pushed the boundaries for "Studio Polish" which up until that time was unheard of for a hard rock act. But these guys can really play. This is a snapshot of a band that were at the height of their success both commercially and creatively (although it could be argued that their album Appetite for Destruction was a more influential collection of songs). Oh why, oh why did you have to go and stuff it up Axel?     

As for my own taste, I do own a  Best of Mozart and Tchaikovsky, together with a couple of Andrea Bocelli but I don't seem to get much support from wife and kids to play these.

Regards

Duckman


----------



## Julia

Duckman#72 said:
			
		

> Hi Julia
> 
> I like the Black Album of Metallica's for the very reasons you mentioned - "The Unforgiven" and "Nothing Else Matters". Some of their other songs are very uptempo. To me, some of their other albums are just too frenetic. For this reason I'm saying - "You've seen the best of them".
> 
> Keeping this in mind - have a listen to Guns N Roses "Use Your Illusion 1" and "Use Your Illusion II". I love both these albums. Like James Hetfield of Metallica, Axel Rose has such a unique, emotive voice. It just begs to be listened to.
> 
> My favourite of the two would be Illusion II - stand outs being "Don't Cry" , "Civil War" (nice opening from the movie Cool Hand Luke) "14 Years" and "Yesterdays". However Illusion I has the unforgettable "November Rain".
> 
> If you liked the Metallica recommendation then Illusion II would be my next pick. Reading through the threads it seems you also enjoy more traditional musicianship - I think you will be pleasantly surprised by Illusion II. It is no secret that Illusion I and II (at the time) pushed the boundaries for "Studio Polish" which up until that time was unheard of for a hard rock act. But these guys can really play. This is a snapshot of a band that were at the height of their success both commercially and creatively (although it could be argued that their album Appetite for Destruction was a more influential collection of songs). Oh why, oh why did you have to go and stuff it up Axel?
> 
> As for my own taste, I do own a  Best of Mozart and Tchaikovsky, together with a couple of Andrea Bocelli but I don't seem to get much support from wife and kids to play these.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Duckman




Hi Duckman,

Thanks.  Illusion II will be next.

Sometime when you're feeling a little exploratory in a classical sense, ask a good music store for their best recommendation of the Bruch Violin Concerto in D Minor.  Really need to listen to it right through.  Ditto Brahms Piano Concerto No. 1 in D Minor.

Will let you know how I go with the new album.

Cheers

Julia


----------



## Smurf1976

Illusion II isn't a bad album IMO. Quite a few classic tracks on there even though I think non-fans remember them more for Appetite For Destruction.

Might have to get Illusion II out tonight and turn up the volume...


----------



## Duckman#72

Smurf1976 said:
			
		

> Illusion II isn't a bad album IMO. Quite a few classic tracks on there even though I think non-fans remember them more for Appetite For Destruction.
> 
> Might have to get Illusion II out tonight and turn up the volume...




Hi Smurf - I agree. Appetite for Destruction with Sweet Child O mine, Welcome to the Jungle and Paradise City blew open rock n roll in the late eighties. Very,very good album.

However I was taking into account the songs Julia liked on the Metallica album and felt that Illusion II would be a better fit. 

Thankyou for your selections Julia - I'm in a country area so next time I'm "in town" I'll trawl the music shops. (Yes I know I can download)

Regards

Duckman

(PS after the post last night I played Illusion II for old times sake........and Axel's still got it)


----------



## cashcow

johnno261 said:
			
		

> Cashcow, My music horizon is very broad. I have a few Dream Theater albums, my favourite being,"Awake".  Very diverse music indeed. Obvious to all that listen, Band are classically trained in some form.
> Cashcow  give Virgil Donati's "On The Virg" cd a listen too. Musicianship is mind blowing. Very progressive rock/fusion with  a variety of time signatures!!
> Cheers




Ahhh Virgil, the deity revered by all those who hang around with musicians (sorry, couldn't resist silly old hark-back to my garage band days)  Thanks Johnno, I'll certainly keep a look out for it.  Mr Donati's drumming, and musicianship in general, is _par excellence_, I'm told.

Good to hear someone else has heard of Dream Theater too!   Awake is probably my favourite too, followed by Falling Into Infinity, Scenes From A Memory and Images And Words (in that order) Sadly they're all I actually own, but I've heard a few tracks from their most recent effort, Octavarium, and I'm *very* keen to get hold of a copy


----------



## cashcow

Julia said:
			
		

> Would any of you consider a little quid pro quo:  i.e. how about having a go at listening to a little classical for a change?  You don't have to be polite - if the thought has no appeal, I won't be in the least offended!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Julia



Absolutely!   But just bear in mind that I'm trying to build capital at the moment (refer earlier thread ) so it may be a while before I can purchase any suggestions you may have to offer   

Cheers
CC
(The Four Seasons does NOT a rapport with classical make!)


----------



## Julia

Earlier in this thread I mentioned having heard a wonderful version of "In the Depths of the Temple" from "The Pearl Fishers" by Bizet which featured Placido Domingo as the tenor.

I've pursued Classic FM programmes department and various music industry websites in an attempt to find the album on which this was featured to no avail whatsoever.


Wayne, you were interested in knowing if I came up with the above.
Well obviously I haven't, but I have found a very good second best which features  Gregory Cross as the tenor and  Gino Quilico as the baritone.
If you have a listen to this, I'll be surprised if you're not impressed by not only the magnificent voices but the dramatic interpretation of this famous duet.  Also, the timing is just so good.  The album is "Great Opera Duets" and features some very well known music performed by such as Kiri Te Kanawa, Joan Sutherland, Luciano Pavarotti amongst others.

Julia


----------



## Joe Blow

Julia said:
			
		

> Earlier in this thread I mentioned having heard a wonderful version of "In the Depths of the Temple" from "The Pearl Fishers" by Bizet which featured Placido Domingo as the tenor.
> 
> I've pursued Classic FM programmes department and various music industry websites in an attempt to find the album on which this was featured to no avail whatsoever.




Julia,

I took a look on Amazon.com and think I found a CD with the version of "In the Depths of the Temple" you are looking for. It's called Opera's Greatest Duets, and it is listed as track 2 (scroll down the page to where it says 'On this CD:'). You can even listen to a sample to be sure it is the version you are seeking.

However, I am unsure of it's availabilty in Australia.

Hope it's what you are looking for.


----------



## Smurf1976

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> However, I am unsure of it's availabilty in Australia.



If it's available in the UK or US then it's pretty easy to import it yourself (in general). That applies even to obscure things like pop singles from 20 years ago etc that were only produced in one run for a few weeks (though you'll be buying used in that case). Try searching Amazon UK.


----------



## Julia

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Julia,
> 
> I took a look on Amazon.com and think I found a CD with the version of "In the Depths of the Temple" you are looking for. It's called Opera's Greatest Duets, and it is listed as track 2 (scroll down the page to where it says 'On this CD:'). You can even listen to a sample to be sure it is the version you are seeking.
> 
> However, I am unsure of it's availabilty in Australia.
> 
> Hope it's what you are looking for.




Hello Joe,

Thank you for this.  I've had a look and listen.  It looks like a really good album, fairly similar to the one I quoted earlier.  On the Pearl Fishers track the tenor is Ernest Blanc with whom I'm not familiar.  The one I heard on Classic FM that was so exceptional was with Placido Domingo and if I could find that I'd be very happy.  Sometimes the ABC has stuff in their archives that is no longer available to the public.

Ghoti:  you are immersed in the world of music.  Any chance you might know where this version might exist.  Sorry I can't remember the name of the bariton.

Thanks to you both.

Julia


----------



## ghotib

Hi guys,

Julia I think the version you're looking for must be Placido Domingo with Sherrill Milnes, but I'm not sure what the album is called. The one that keeps turning up on Google is called "Great Operatic Duets", and it's just those two singers. But ABC FM broadcast this version in 2003:  



> Bizet "Au Fond Du Temple Saint" (In the depths of the temple) from The Peral Fishers - Placido Domingo & Sherrill Milnes; London Symphony Orchestra / Anton Guadagno
> B.M.G. 09026 62595-2 [Domingo - Opera Duets]



("Peral Fishers" is obviously a previous undiscovered opera about wild oysters ) 

I don't know if that's the same collection with a different title, or something completely different. I also don't know how hard it is to find - in Sydney I'd start with Michael's Music Room. I'm happy to do proxy shopping for anyone if the Web isn't satisfactory.

Kooka might know more if he's still around???

Cheers, 

Ghoti


----------



## Joe Blow

Julia said:
			
		

> Hello Joe,
> 
> Thank you for this.  I've had a look and listen.  It looks like a really good album, fairly similar to the one I quoted earlier.  On the Pearl Fishers track the tenor is Ernest Blanc with whom I'm not familiar.




Julia,

Click the link again and have another look. It definitely says it is with Sherrill Milnes and Placido Domingo, the one ghotib just mentioned. Did you click through to 'The Most Famous Opera Duets' by mistake?

I took a screenshot just to make sure my eyes weren't deceiving me!


----------



## bullmarket

I grew up in the 60's and 70's and so my musical taste is significantly influenced by the bands and individual performers around that time.

Favourite bands include AC/DC, KISS, LRB, Jojo Zep and the Falcons and his subsequent reincarnations  Beach Boys, Dire Straits, Cold Chisel *and EVERYBODIES'  favourite.......yes you guessed it......ABBA...!!!!*  

Favourite individual performers include (not in any order): Tina Turner, Cher, Olivia Newton John  :1luvu: Celine Dion, Mariah Carey, Debbie Byrne, Tina Arena, John Farnham, Bruce Springsteen.

Someone once laughingly made an observation about me and said that if it's got boobs and sings (i hope we can say boobs in here   ) then I'm into it.

hmmmmmm....looking at the CD rack on the wall from over the years I think they're probably right......not sure what the message is there though 

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## Smurf1976

bullmarket said:
			
		

> Favourite individual performers include (not in any order): Tina Turner, Cher, Olivia Newton John  :1luvu: Celine Dion, Mariah Carey, Debbie Byrne, Tina Arena, *John Farnham, Bruce Springsteen*.
> 
> Someone once laughingly made an observation about me and said that *if it's got boobs and sings (i hope we can say boobs in here   ) then I'm into it*.



Hope you weren't referring to John with that bit I highlighted...  :


----------



## Julia

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Julia,
> 
> Click the link again and have another look. It definitely says it is with Sherrill Milnes and Placido Domingo, the one ghotib just mentioned. Did you click through to 'The Most Famous Opera Duets' by mistake?
> 
> I took a screenshot just to make sure my eyes weren't deceiving me!




Joe

My apologies:  I had clicked on to the link below which I now realised referred to the other album being offered in the "twin pack".  Certainly, Domingo is the featured tenor as you point out.  
It must seem that I'm being unreasonably picky, but the version I heard on Classic FM was Domingo with a baritone (male) and  not either of the two women mentioned.  There is also a version with Kiri Te Kanawa.

Ghoti, could you kindly give me the phone number of Michael's Music Store?

Thanks again to you both.

Julia


----------



## Joe Blow

Julia said:
			
		

> Joe
> 
> My apologies:  I had clicked on to the link below which I now realised referred to the other album being offered in the "twin pack".  Certainly, Domingo is the featured tenor as you point out.
> It must seem that I'm being unreasonably picky, but the version I heard on Classic FM was Domingo with a baritone (male) and  not either of the two women mentioned.  There is also a version with Kiri Te Kanawa.




Sorry it wasn't the one you were after Julia. And no, you're not being picky at all... you are simply after something specific.

I hope you track it down one way or another!


----------



## bullmarket

No I wasn't smurf  but it looks like he's been in a good paddock since he "retired"   

cheers


----------



## ghotib

Julia said:
			
		

> Joe
> 
> My apologies:  I had clicked on to the link below which I now realised referred to the other album being offered in the "twin pack".  Certainly, Domingo is the featured tenor as you point out.
> It must seem that I'm being unreasonably picky, but the version I heard on Classic FM was Domingo with a baritone (male) and  not either of the two women mentioned.  There is also a version with Kiri Te Kanawa.



Erp... Um... I seem to be caught in an argument between Amazon and Firefox that prevents me from hearing the clips. Julia, can you listen to Track 2 from the link Joe gave? If you can, you might get a pleasant surprise or I might get very confused.


> Ghoti, could you kindly give me the phone number of Michael's Music Store?



(02) 9267 1351  They're in Town Hall Arcade in the city, very close to Town Hall station.


----------



## ducati916

To all the "rockers"

I was in Norway over Christmas/New Year & there is an excellent hard rock band that goes by the name "*Madrugada; (Madrugada live at Tralfamadore)*"

As far as Aussie rock, *Rose Tattoo* were the boys. Saw them live at the Hammersmith Odeon back in the 80"s

jog on
d998


----------



## johnno261

Any TOTO fans amongst us? I will re phrase that, anybody that digs quality melodic rockin' music that grooves? Well I just purchased "Falling In Between", Toto's 2006 release!!!!! These guys are the best of the best in the world!! As individual session players they have played on 1000's of albums from Steely Dan to Michael Jackson to Chicago to Randy Crawford etc etc and the list could cover pages and pages.
I give it 10/10 as did www.melodicrock.com    A very hard edge album with so much creativity.Opening track"Falling In Between" is very rockin with an Indian middle east sound to it.Interesting. Track 3 "Bottom Of Your Soul" is in the Charts in Europe.Probably the most commercial track on the album.Cool African Chanting amongst this big ballad.A very strong chorus with Joseph Williams returning with his great vocal ability. My favourite tracks are 7"Taint Your World" which is a tribute track to Eddie and Alex Van Halen. Very very Van Halenish!!! and  Track 8"Let It Go" which is real Toto of old. Great track that GROOVES.  Time signatures thru out the entire album are so varied!!
From a musos point of view, creativity on this album is mind blowing!!!!! I have not heard an album like this for some time!!!
Happy Listening!!
Johnno


----------



## wayneL

For opera lovers

I just saw "Classic 100 Opera" advertised on the ABC...looks good  



> Over 9 hours of music on 8 CDs, this definitive set contains Australia's favourite opera masterpieces. Australians were asked to vote for their favourite opera moment, with the result of ABC Classic FM Classic 100 Opera survey broadcast to the world over three days starting on Wednesday 29 March.
> 
> The final countdown will occur live in the Sydney Opera House Concert culminating with the live performance of the Top 5 opera moments.....




http://shop.abc.net.au/browse/product.asp?productid=370946


----------



## anon

It was an interesting read going through this thread - the variety and richness of tastes. Mostly modern and coming mainly from US, UK and Aussie sources. My own tastes (when I was actively collecting) was for folk music from Spain, France, Andean, Roumanian, Japanese, Russian. Special favourites were Gypsy music - Spanish and Russian. Couldn't get my hands on Hungarian &  Roumanian gypsy stuff. There is also the African music which is fascinating and so different to the "developed world's" music. Must be the wild and primitive man in me to love this more basic type of music.


Bizet's  Pearl Fishers  seems to be a very popular choice, though I prefer his  Carmen for its fire and gamut of feelings. Placido Domingo (not Paul Keating) seems to be forum's favourite, though I personally preferred the Swedish tenor Jussi Bjorling's rendition of Pearl Fisher arias.

anon


----------



## crackaton

led zepp, floyd, AC/DC, U2, Hendrix, Icehouse, Vivaldi, Mozart, def leopard


----------



## TheAnalyst

I like Metalica, ACDC and Stryper


----------



## mista200

i like trance, happy hardcore, hardcore, hard trance, hard house. ... but i also listen to a bit of pop and basically enjoy anything thats calming and soothing too.

here are some of my favourite songs..

Hixxy- heavans above
Motorcycle - as the rush comes
Dave joy- third pleasure


ahhh too many i cant think of any and those arent my favourite but yeah theyre cool


----------



## Julia

wayneL said:
			
		

> For opera lovers
> 
> I just saw "Classic 100 Opera" advertised on the ABC...looks good
> 
> 
> 
> http://shop.abc.net.au/browse/product.asp?productid=370946




Thanks for that, Wayne.  Interesting to see "Porgy and Bess" included as opera.

Julia


----------



## Dan_

Was married recently and had a classical rendition of Pachabel's Canon in D played by a harp and flute.

When trawling the internet today i found this amazing "electrified" version of Canon in D.

Very well worth a look and this kid is talented! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjA5faZF1A8&feature=Favorites&page=1&t=t&f=b 

I've also download the mp3 version of this as well


----------



## noirua

Some music to play whilst the stock market gets over the present slide:

http://jimlow.net/?page_id=28
http://jimlow.net/?p=88
http://jimlow.net/?p=89
http://jimlow.net/?p=114
http://jimlow.net/?p=117
http://jimlow.net/?cat=28
http://jimlow.net/?p=63
http://jimlow.net/?p=110
http://jimlow.net/?m=200601
http://jimlow.net/?m=200602
http://jimlow.net/?m=200603


----------



## TheAnalyst

I have really got stuck into listening to the Scottish bag pipes.....fantastic stuff


----------



## dreilly

if youre into the black album, then you should see how it was made... rent metallica's "some kind of monster" . 

Although i do like metallica i have soured on them since lars went public against napster.


----------



## TheAnalyst

noirua said:
			
		

> Some music to play whilst the stock market gets over the present slide:
> 
> http://jimlow.net/?page_id=28
> http://jimlow.net/?p=88
> http://jimlow.net/?p=89
> http://jimlow.net/?p=114
> http://jimlow.net/?p=117
> http://jimlow.net/?cat=28
> http://jimlow.net/?p=63
> http://jimlow.net/?p=110
> http://jimlow.net/?m=200601
> http://jimlow.net/?m=200602
> http://jimlow.net/?m=200603




sounds good so far Noiru


----------



## noirua

Here is a historic Scottish song about the " Battle of Otterbourne " in 1388. Written as it is in old English/Scottish translation. 

http://www.contemplator.com/child/otterbrn.html


----------



## noirua

TheAnalyst said:
			
		

> I have really got stuck into listening to the Scottish bag pipes.....fantastic stuff




Here is a sample:

http://caber-records.com/music/


----------



## noirua

Here is a drinkers song, you may recognise it.

http://www.contemplator.com/america/anacreon.html


----------



## ghotib

The Spooky Men's Chorale cd "Tooled Up"

http://www.spookymen.com.au/

16 boofy blokes singing "Am I Not Pretty Enough" is truly memorable


----------



## noirua

This is one song I always come back to " clementine ", not my favourite song, that's for later. A "Forty Niner" is many an immigrant who flocked to California in the 1849 gold rush.

http://www.contemplator.com/america/clemen.html


----------



## noirua

Another little favourite of mine, lest we forget the suffering at Botany Bay. 
http://www.contemplator.com/england/botany.html


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

RE : Bagpipes ....... perhaps at tangents with this topic,I remember some army officer telling me at the local pub called Tudor Rose in Upnor , Kent UK ,that the bagpipes where listed as a psychological weapon!  
I never had the balls to ask him whether it was the 'Bagpipes' or the fact that the army where attacking in 'kilts' .
What am I listening too???.....Miles Davis ....Warner Bros unreleased live tapes>CDR....magical quality!


----------



## pch

TheAnalyst said:
			
		

> I like Metalica, ACDC and Stryper




I moved on from Metallica some years ago after sharing an office with a DJ who presented a metal show. That was it, it got into my subconcious and wormed its way out from there.. Do any other value investors listen to metal?   

Opeth      
Dark Tranquility
Amorphis
Slayer
Devin Townshend
Kreator
Pantera
Ministry


----------



## x2rider

hi Folks 
 Yeah PCH i'm a bit of a metaller. Got to say, I like a bit of Mudvanye and sometimes a dose of Cannibal corpse . Rammstein is always good to get the neighbours going. But I do like a good Kiwi band called 8ft sativa .
 Some pretty good stuff there     
 All Metal is , is  just rock that some of you older folk were getting grief for when you were younger .It's just rocks harder .

Cheers martin


----------



## pch

The older I get (almost at the second half of the 30's) the more hardcore my tastes get and the more risk averse my investing gets 

My 18 month old loves Slayer and my 7 year old loves Opeth


----------



## Realist

Old favourites recently downloaded are Nik Kershaw, Chicago, Neil Diamond, Billy Joel, Led Zep, Kenny Loggins, Grace Jones, Barry White & Foreigner 

New dunno so much, I just put the radio on.


Best DVD I got recently was Elton John "One night only"

Had Mary J Blige, Billy Joel, Bryan Adams, Kiki Dee and Ronan Keating on it singing with Elton.

Excellent concert indeed!


----------



## wayneL

Opera lovers

I have found www.youtube.com to be a rich repository of opera music... lots of live performances.

e.g. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtqPeeKhRVw&mode=related&search=


----------



## CanOz

I'm still listening to all my Cd's i brought over from Australia. If i had time i would download more new music, and listen to JJJ more. Were close to processing season here so i'll be lucky to even open up ASF at night soon. 

I checked out youtube the other night for the first time and have been trapping virus's ever since...whats up with that?

I've got allot of Australian music with me, Eskimo Joe, Epicure, Nick Cave, etc. and it reminds me of my adopted home and the good times with friends....a must have in a place like this. My Chinese GF loves my music so thats a bonus too!


----------



## YELNATS

wayneL said:
			
		

> Opera lovers
> 
> I have found www.youtube.com to be a rich repository of opera music... lots of live performances.
> 
> e.g. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtqPeeKhRVw&mode=related&search=




Thanks for the link, wayne. bella stupendo! YN.


----------



## silence

Hilltop hoods, Crossbred Mongrels and some Ministry of Sound compilations (Hardcore classics + trance)


----------



## Fugazi

pch said:
			
		

> The older I get (almost at the second half of the 30's) the more hardcore my tastes get and the more risk averse my investing gets
> 
> My 18 month old loves Slayer and my 7 year old loves Opeth




Couldn't agree more - I find the music my 21yr old son listens to (he thinks he's exceptionally cool of course) decidedly middle of the road. 

Conversley, my 11 year old is seriously into stuff _my Dad _ got _me_ into; Led Zep, Elvis Costello, Stones etc


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

Michel Pettrucciani Trio in Stuttgart Live recording! errr '98 vintage


----------



## juddy

The Jayhawks-Rainy Day Music, even though its a beautiful day over here in Perth. 
 
They're expecting a very warm spring. Can't wait.


----------



## Staybaker

Just got some new CDs in the mail from Amazon. Whoopee!


_Rodrigo Y Gabriela_ - Rodrigo y Gabriela (guitar duo, Mexico/Ireland, website)
_Elysium For The Brave_ - Azam Ali (world music vocal, Iran/India/U.S, website)
_Over The Years_ - Abbey Lincoln (jazz vocal, U.S.)
_Viaticum_ - Esbjorn Svensson Trio (jazz piano trio, Sweden, website)
_Trio_ - Wasilewski/Kurkiewicz/Miskiewicz (jazz piano trio, Poland)
Rodrigo y Gabriela are simply amazing to listen to and to watch - the album comes with a DVD as well as the CD. Check out their website for a sample.

Cheers, Staybaker.


----------



## wayneL

Here's a couple of interesting "YouTubes";

Natalie Cole was the first to use digital technology to perform a duet with with her deceased father, Nat King Cole. Aled Jones was the first to use the same technology to perform a duet with himself  

This song is a duet with Aled as a boy treble in duet with himself as an adult tenor... pretty cool and nice song

O' Holy Night:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aP2FMuvwkk

Nunc Dimittus - Aled with another treble - Ben Crawley;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PzTrC9fREY

And from a completely different area of the music spectrum

Gordon Lightfoot doing Early Morning Rain - Live!: (one of my favourite sad hobo songs)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YgSVQgpPvk

Enjoy


----------



## wayneL

Bob Dylan - Hurricane

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUEdNBqL72w

Absolute Gold


----------



## WaySolid

Relaxing background music.

Anything by Vangelis.


----------



## barney

Hi there I'm new to the forum. I've put a couple of posts in so I thought I may as well add one here.  I actually am a muso myself (even make part of my living from it) Firstly it is interesting to see their are other crazies who stay up this late. Anyway, I appreciate just about any style of music from "Deep Purple" to Beethoven, so long as it creates some kind of emotion, but my favorite style would be  jazz-fusion by guitar virtuosos like Al-Dimeola etc.  If you like super fast and super tasteful guitar playing you should check him out. 

PS I hear Big Dog calling............bedtime............


----------



## wayneL

Sarah Brightman:1luvu: & Paul Miles-Kingston - 

Pie Jesu (Live)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yHIc5to5Bo


----------



## brerwallabi

Just found and downloaded something from the net from my youth - Dropout Bogie by Captain Beefheart - what memories it brings back.


----------



## noirua

The saddest song, this one comes close:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MxY46Hk8QY

*** This video tends to stick, so if it happens, come back to ASF and click on the link once more " bingo ", another problem solved.


----------



## NettAssets

You blokes are costing me money - I'll have to increase my download limit


----------



## imajica

used to DJ professionally so am biased towards electronic music - although somewhat varied (ie-trance, drum n bass, breaks etc)

recently bought a Gibson Les Paul so have changed my tune to more guitar driven stuff

some of my favourite tracks:

Lamb - Gorecki
Bjork - Hyperballad
Atlantis - Fiji
Tiesto - Adagio
Joe Satriani - Always with u, always with me
The Smiths - How soon is now
Silverchair - Shade
Plump Dhs - Electric Disco
Delerium - Silence
Nu NRG - Dreamland

Cheers


----------



## Duckman#72

noirua said:
			
		

> The saddest song, this one comes close:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MxY46Hk8QY
> 
> *** This video tends to stick, so if it happens, come back to ASF and click on the link once more " bingo ", another problem solved.




The video kept sticking for me!!

I bought the latest release Johny Cash a couple of weeks ago and it is very,very good.  I believe they have material for one more album of "new releases". His interpretation of songs is fantastic. I loved his version of U2's One.

Has anyone heard Bruce Cockburns latest or the lastest CD from The Concretes? Worth buying? 

Duckman


----------



## wayneL

Marcelo Alvarez and Bryn Terfel - "Au Fond Du Temple Saint"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIAOyD1aTc8&mode=related&search=

<add>

here's another recording of the same duet by Alfredo Kraus and Barry McDaniel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-1oVX7RHvs&mode=related&search=

What a wonderful tenor Kraus was!


----------



## noirua

As amazing as they say, hmmmmmm, maybe it's just me, not that great:  http://www.mojoflix.com/Video/Amazing-11-Year-Old-Girl.html


----------



## Julia

wayneL said:
			
		

> Marcelo Alvarez and Bryn Terfel - "Au Fond Du Temple Saint"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIAOyD1aTc8&mode=related&search=
> 
> <add>
> 
> here's another recording of the same duet by Alfredo Kraus and Barry McDaniel
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-1oVX7RHvs&mode=related&search=
> 
> What a wonderful tenor Kraus was!




Wayne

Whenever I try to watch one of these videos it keeps stopping.  I think once before you had a suggestion for curing this?  I'd particularly like to hear both of these in full.

Thanks

Julia


----------



## GreatPig

noirua said:
			
		

> As amazing as they say, hmmmmmm, maybe it's just me, not that great:  http://www.mojoflix.com/Video/Amazing-11-Year-Old-Girl.html



If that's real, and that 11 year old girl is really singing that, then I have to agree with the second judge that it's the most amazing voice I've ever heard on someone so young.

I find it hard to believe that a girl her age can get so much depth and power into her voice. It would be a good voice on any woman.

GP


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

Damn it JB HiFi you did it again...walked out with Spearhead /Michael Franti cds "Home " & "Chocolate supa highway".....    yesterday I was Jazzy guy today ,I need my nike pump shoes, NY Yankee baseball cap(with optional instructions how to wear it),Sony Boombox & talk with my fingers Y'all understand bro-dig it! aaaaaaaaaah bling bling I'm comin'! Do you need to tilt your head when you listen to rappers .....cool!


----------



## wayneL

Julia said:
			
		

> Wayne
> 
> Whenever I try to watch one of these videos it keeps stopping.  I think once before you had a suggestion for curing this?  I'd particularly like to hear both of these in full.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Julia




Julia,

Here's what I would do.

Click on the video to get it started. Turn down your speakers and do something else... go have a coffee, do something else in a different window on your computer or whatever.

Say 10 minutes or so later, go back to the video. If it has finished downloading and playing, there should be a button that says "play again". 

Press this. As the file is now fully downoaded to you temp folder, it should just play straight through.

Good luck


----------



## wayneL

Yet *another* version of  "The Prayer"

http://media.bmgonline.com/rcavictorgroup.com/amici/audio/03_the_prayer_128.asx
(sound file only so won't devour so much bandwidth)

I like this modern type of Soprano (the ladies on the outside{easy on the eye too  })


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

wayneL said:
			
		

> Yet *another* version of  "The Prayer"
> 
> http://media.bmgonline.com/rcavictorgroup.com/amici/audio/03_the_prayer_128.asx
> (sound file only so won't devour so much bandwidth)
> 
> I like this modern type of Soprano (the ladies on the outside{easy on the eye too  })




Wayne steady that's a man!


----------



## wayneL

3 veiws of a secret said:
			
		

> Wayne steady that's a man!




The two on the outside? Hmmmmmm I would like to undertake further investigations


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

wayneL said:
			
		

> The two on the outside? Hmmmmmm I would like to undertake further investigations




What can I say Gainfully unemployed says it all!...........Sounds like Bob Marley and "Rebel Music" ! Obviously the rhythm method section!


----------



## wayneL

Speaking of the Great Man... My favourite Rasta'

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhQf36GYd68&mode=related&search=

"Buffalo Soldier"


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

"Buffalo Soldier" are for those taken to listen to commercial radio "WAR /NO MORE TROUBLE "a much underrated track ignored by the sensetive few...........
try this  link .......
http://www.bobmarley.com/albums/babylon/
Hit the link and change de dial!!!


----------



## wayneL

3 veiws of a secret said:
			
		

> "Buffalo Soldier" are for those taken to listen to commercial radio "WAR /NO MORE TROUBLE "a much underrated track ignored by the sensetive few...........
> try this  link .......
> http://www.bobmarley.com/albums/babylon/
> Hit the link and change de dial!!!




There is no sound file link... a shame


----------



## wayneL

Music I will NOT be listening to:

Anything by Paris Hilton

I would prefer to swallow razor blades.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

http://www.cduniverse.com/search/xx/music/pid/1965045/a/Babylon+By+Bus.htm


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

wayneL said:
			
		

> Music I will NOT be listening to:
> 
> Anything by Paris Hilton
> 
> I would prefer to swallow razor blades.




Your ears are perverted, or is it a case of what the eyes don't hear.......grrrrrrrrr lets shot the producer on the spot! 

I heard Paris Hilton moved when the 9/11 pilots got their co-ordinances programmed!


----------



## sandik17

I wish I was a Punk Rocker (with flowers in my hair)...Sandi Thom....

It's been a long time since I've heard a song I love so much...it's fantastic.
And the version Reigan did the other night was great too....would love to get a copy of that.


----------



## noirua

noirua said:
			
		

> As amazing as they say, hmmmmmm, maybe it's just me, not that great:  http://www.mojoflix.com/Video/Amazing-11-Year-Old-Girl.html




Compare with Helen Shapiro aged 11 in 1960: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENbhJUFLmtQ&search=Helen Shapiro


----------



## noirua

You may not have heard this, " The Temperance Seven ", about 1960. They are still singing in the North of England, Ireland and Canada, and celebrate 50 years as a group, next year: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcelC9xFl9A


----------



## wayneL

Boy treble version of "tears in heaven" promoting the National Society For Prevention of Cruelty to Children

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYeDjcYzN_c&mode=related&search=

Neil Young live and solo on the piano "A Man Needs a Maid" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfEzaMwXo7Q&NR

10/10


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

Bought this one tonight:     
Michael Franti/Spearhead  "Stay Human"         "and all the freaky people,make the beauty of the world!"   interesting material !


----------



## GreatPig

noirua said:
			
		

> Compare with Helen Shapiro aged 11 in 1960



Shapiro had a mature voice for her age, but the song she's singing in that video doesn't show a fraction of the vocal ability of Bianca Ryan.

Ryan's voice is unbelievable for someone her age. You can hear the original sung in the stage production here by Jennifer Holliday (with a bit of intro). Holliday is a large, black woman, and while the style is a little different for the stage show, I think Ryan's version is easily as good.

I've watched that video clip of Ryan at least 30 times now, and it just blows me away each time. 

GP


----------



## wayneL

If you like Neil Young, this is certainly worth the bandwidth

"Harvest Moon"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1onkOGT8LU


----------



## Bobby

How about ~ Sink the Bismark ,,, by Johnny Horton.


----------



## stevo

I have rediscovered music since the CD player died. Bought a Squeezebox (www.slimdevices.com) and ripped all the CD's in the house into lossless FLAC format. 

It's amazing to put 2500 songs on random play in CD quality on a wireless music player! The only sensible way to store and play music is on a hard drive!

Playing right now is an all female lineup;
10. Dreamland by Madeleine Peyroux from Dreamland            
15. Shiny Apple by The Waifs from A Brief History... disc two...            
1. Extraordinary Machine by Apple,Fiona from Extraordinary Machine            
6. The More I See You by Toots Thielemans & Shirley Horn from For My Lady            
4. Brown Skin by India Arie from Acoustic Soul            
1. 33 RPM Soul by Michelle Shocked from Arkansas Traveler            
10. Last Hard Bible by Kasey Chambers from The Captain            
6. (Don't You Mess Around With) My Little Sister by Michelle Shocked from Captain Swing            
14. The Nearness Of You by Norah Jones from Come Away With Me            
6. Forca by Nelly Furtado from Folklore            
15. Erin shore (instrumental) by The Corrs from Forgiven, Not Forgotten            
5. Jealous Guy by Madeleine Peyroux & William Galison from Got You On My Mind            
1. At last by Etta James from Her Best (Chess 50th Anniversary Collection)            
9. Tortured, Tangled Hearts by Dixie Chicks from Home            
3. Life For Rent by Dido from Life For Rent            
12. Little Earthquakes by Tori Amos from Little Earthquakes            
7. Te Busque (ft. Juanes) by Nelly Furtado from Loose            

But I also delved into my younger days with recent purchases of Neil Young, Led Zeppelin, Bob Dylan and Tim Buckley. I have also been delving into also sorts of jazz - Miles Davis, Julien Wilson, Madeline Peyroux, John Coltrane etc.

I can't wait to these get delivered; http://www.vaf.com.au/detail.asp?audio=signature&grunt=s1112r14

Also I will definitely be guying some of this http://www.rodgab.com/

regards
Stevo


----------



## Julia

That sounds terrific, Stevo.  Some wonderful music there.  Michelle Shocked isn't heard as much as she should be.

Julia


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

To all the freaky people,and Sister Fatima....got these today!

Michael Franti and Spear Head "Everybody deserves Music" 
Chet Baker @ Ronnie Scotts 1986
Ralph Alessi  live @ Bimhuis, Amsterdam 24 /1/04=2cds


----------



## barnes

Peter Hammill with Graaf and solo. Some things by Can, King Crimson and related stuff.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

barnes said:
			
		

> Peter Hammill with Graaf and solo. Some things by Can, King Crimson and related stuff.




Talking of CAN last night I put on a thing called a LP and it was "Ege Bamyesi".....geee how my directions of notes have changed I could only take one side of it  Mercy Mercy Mercy! 

favourite lyric ATM
"We can bomb the world to pieces, but we can't bomb it into peace"


----------



## Staybaker

stevo said:
			
		

> Also I will definitely be guying some of this http://www.rodgab.com/



Great stuff, Stevo ... I wonder if your interest was prompted by my post earlier in this thread (a couple of pages back)?

Something else I discovered recently:

_Everything Must Change_ - Orange Blossom (electronic, "World" music, here's some info, a Quicktime video clip, another clip with interviews).

Cheers, Staybaker.


----------



## stevo

> Great stuff, Stevo ... I wonder if your interest was prompted by my post earlier in this thread (a couple of pages back)?




Absolutely - thanks Staybaker! They will be on my playlist shortly. 

Stevo


----------



## wayneL

Eddie Vedder with Neil Young at the 911 tribute

"The Long Road"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHsZSPmLMFw

best summed up by the You Tube commenter "Vikinguy":

"chills..."


----------



## noirua

Charlie Solak - Blues and Jazz:  http://www.solak.com/charlie.html


----------



## wayneL

"La Donna e Mobile" Mario Lanza

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QsJx76f3Y0


----------



## Bomba

Wild Nights and Wild Anthems


----------



## stevo

http://www.radioio.com/radioiojazz.php

Internet radio - Mark Egan - Three Way Mirror is playing at the moment, although it's only 128kbps it sounds pretty good on the Squeezebox (www.slimdevices.com) and it's free. 

Stevo


----------



## noirua

I'm feeling miserable, feeling sad, very depressed, cursing my luck, sick and ill and life is not worth living, Oh well Have a laugh with this guy, he's been doing it for nearly 100 years, give it a try:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZPkrkT6BVQ&search=78 Dansette Flanagan Allen


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

noirua said:
			
		

> I'm feeling miserable, feeling sad, very depressed, cursing my luck, sick and ill and life is not worth living, Oh well Have a laugh with this guy, he's been doing it for nearly 100 years, give it a try:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZPkrkT6BVQ&search=78 Dansette Flanagan Allen




Funny how they played their cds back then !


----------



## noirua

Ten minutes of the song " gratia " - Ecc Cor Meum ( behold my heart ) :  http://uk.video.aol.com/video.full.adp?pmmsid=1723964


----------



## Julia

Just because I'm bored this evening, can we have a variation on the "desert island" theme?

i.e.  If you were to be marooned somewhere and have your CD player but could only take one CD, what would it be?

Julia


----------



## noirua

Julia said:
			
		

> Just because I'm bored this evening, can we have a variation on the "desert island" theme?
> 
> i.e.  If you were to be marooned somewhere and have your CD player but could only take one CD, what would it be?
> 
> Julia




Well, this is a DVD, and is one of those songs that help, I think, to advance a real Australian National Anthem fairly: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iyn1...labong squatter jumbuck trooper coolabah tree


----------



## wayneL

_Child in Time_ -Deep Purple

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KnTAdfdcWI

Live


----------



## doctorj

Triple J's impossible music festival is being broadcast all weekend.

Over the past few weeks, people were able to vote for their favourite of hundreds and hundreds of JJJ's live recordings.  The best are being broadcast back to back from 6pm Friday right the way through Sunday night.

Here's the line up...  It's also being streamed for the technically inclined and those abroad.

 FRIDAY 06.10.06
6:00PM 	THE HIVES (2005)
Big Day Out Sydney
'Walk Idiot Walk', 'Hate To Say I Told You So' and more

7:00PM 	SPIDERBAIT (2001)
Revolver Nightclub
Melbourne 'Shazam', 'Calypso', 'Outta My Head' and more

8:00PM 	WOLFMOTHER (2005)
Studio 22, ABC TV Sydney
'Woman', 'Mind's Eye', 'Joker & the Thief' and more

9:00PM 	HILLTOP HOODS (2006)
Cable Beach, Broome

10:00PM 	PLACEBO (2004)
Hordern Pavilion Sydney
'Bitter End', 'Every You, Every Me', 'Where Is My Mind' and more


11:00PM 	RED HOT CHILI PEPPERS (1996)
Entertainment Centre Sydney
Suck My Kiss', 'Give It Away', Higher Ground' and more

12:00AM 	GROOVE ARMADA (2002)
Forum Melbourne
I See You Baby', 'Move On Up', 'My Friend' and more

SATURDAY 07.10.06

1:00AM 	FOO FIGHTERS (2002)
Studio 227 Sydney
Monkey Wrench', Break Out', 'All My Life' and more

2:00AM 	WAIFS (2002)
Iwaki Auditorium, ABC Melbourne
'Lighthouse', 'London Still', 'Fisherman's Daughter' and more

3:00AM 	YEAH YEAH YEAHS (2006)
ABC TV studios Melbourne
'Date With The Night', 'Gold Lion', 'Maps' and more

4:00AM 	CROWDED HOUSE (1991)
Transformers, Melbourne
'It's Only Natural', 'Four Seasons In One Day', 'Don’t Dream It's Over' and more

5:00AM 	BUTTERFINGERS (2006)
Corner Hotel Melbourne
' Your Mama', 'Figjam', 'I Love Work' and more

6:00AM 	WHITLAMS (1998)
Studio 227 Sydney
' No Aphrodisiac', 'You Look Like Louis Burdett' and more

7:00AM 	WHITE STRIPES (2002)
Studio 227 Sydney
'Dead Leaves On A Dirty Ground', 'Hotel Yorba', 'Jolene' and more

8:00AM 	ROSE TATTOO (1980)

9:00AM 	SHINS (2004)
Meredith Music Festival
'So Says I', 'Caring Is Creepy', 'Saint Simon' and more

10:00AM 	KAISER CHIEFS (2005)
Metro Sydney

11:00AM 	BEN FOLDS FIVE (1998)
Studio 227, Sydney
'Brick', 'Song For The Dumped' and more

12:00PM 	NIRVANA (1992)
The Palace Melbourne
'Breed', 'Lithium', 'Come As You Are' and more

1:00PM 	MUSE (2000)
Studio 346 Melbourne
'Muscle Museum', 'Showbiz' and more

2:00PM 	COG (2005)
ANU Canberra

3:00PM 	ESKIMO JOE (2004)
Studio 227 Sydney
'Smoke', 'Older Than You', 'from The Sea' and more

4:00PM 	REGURGITATOR (1997)
Darwin
'Kung Fu Sing', 'Polyester Girl', 'Sucked A Lot …' and more

5:00PM 	SILVERCHAIR (2002)
Studio 227 Sydney

'Greatest View', Without You', 'Ana's Song' and more
6:00PM 	THE GRATES (2006)
Metro Sydney

7:00PM 	JURASSIC 5 (2004)
Splendour In The Grass, Byron Bay
'Quality Control', 'Jayou', 'What's Golden' and more

8:00PM 	NEW ORDER (2002)
Big Day Out Gold Coast
'Bizarre Love Triangle', "Blue Monday', "Transmission' and more

9:00PM 	BLOC PARTY (2005)
Splendour In The Grass, Byron Bay
'Banquet', 'Positive Tension', 'Like Eating Glass' and more

10:00PM 	N.E.R.D (2004)
Enmore Theatre Sydney
'Rock Star', 'Brain', 'Fly Or Die' and more

11:00PM 	BASEMENT JAXX (2000)
Big Day Out Boiler Room Sydney
'Red Alert', 'Rendez Vu', 'Bingo Bango' and more

12:00AM 	FLAMING LIPS (2004)
Big Day Out Sydney
'Yoshimi', 'Golden Path', 'Seven Nation Army' and more

SUNDAY 08.10.06
1:00AM 	PEARL JAM (1998)
Rod Laver Arena Melbourne

2:00AM 	GYROSCOPE (2004)
ABC Perth Studios
'Doctor Doctor', 'Safe Forever', 'Confidence In Confidentiality' and more

3:00AM 	STROKES (2005)
Gaelic Club Sydney
'Last Nite', 'Juicebox', 'NYC Cops' and more

4:00AM 	RAMONES (1980)
Capitol Theatre Sydney
'Blitzkrieg Bop', 'Sheena Is A Punk Rocker', 'Pinhead' and more

5:00AM 	CUSTARD (1997)
Studio 227 Sydney
'Music Is Crap', 'Nice Bird', 'Anatomically Correct' and more

6:00AM 	BLACK KEYS (2003)
Studio 227 Sydney
'Hard Row', 'Set You Free' and more

7:00AM 	WEEN (1993)
Livid Brisbane

8:00AM 	TEA PARTY (1999)
Enmore Theatre Sydney
'Underground', 'Halycon Days' and more

9:00AM 	DEATH CAB FOR CUTIE (2003)
Studio 227 Sydney

10:00AM 	JEFF BUCKLEY (1995)
Phoenician Club Sydney
'Last Goodbye', 'So Real', 'Lover You Should Have Come Over' and more

11:00AM 	TALKING HEADS (1979)
State Theatre Sydney
'Psycho Killer', 'Take Me To The River' and more

12:00PM 	POWDERFINGER (2000)
Forum Theatre Melbourne
'These Days', 'Like A Dog', 'My Kind Of Scene' and more

1:00PM 	BLUR (1997)

2:00PM 	XAVIER RUDD (2004)
Iwaki Theatre Melbourne
'Shelter', 'Let Me Be', 'No Woman No Cry' and more

3:00PM 	AC/DC (1975)
Haymarket Sydney
'Jailbreak', 'High Voltage', 'Long Way To The Top' and more

4:00PM 	MACHINE GUN FELLATIO (2001)

5:00PM 	GOMEZ (2004)
Enmore Theatre Sydney
'Bring It On', 'Shot Shot', 'Whipping Picadilly' and more

6:00PM 	THE HERD (2005)
Newcastle Leagues Club
'77%', 'I Was Only 19', 'We Can't Hear You' and more

7:00PM 	KINGS OF LEON (2006)
Big Day Out Sydney
Molly's Chamber', 'The Bucket', 'California Waiting' and more

8:00PM 	SMASHING PUMPKINS (1996)
Studio 227 Sydney
'Tonight, Tonight', '1979', 'Bullet With Butterfly Wings' and more

9:00PM 	KILLERS (2005)
Enmore Theatre Sydney
' Mr Brightside', 'Somebody Told Me', 'Smile Like You Mean It' and more

10:00PM 	BEASTIE BOYS (2005)
Big Day Out Sydney
'Sure Shot', 'Sabotage', 'Check It Out' and more

11:00PM 	UNDERWORLD (2003)
Metro Melbourne
'Born Slippy', 'Rex', 'King Of Snake' and more

12:00PM 	NICK CAVE & THE BAD SEEDS (1996)
Big Day Out Melbourne
'Do You Love Me', 'Red Right Hand', 'Weeping Song'


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

Very interesting packaged group Gnarls Barkley >St.Elsewhere. Themes of the lyrics are slightly odd ,but then again I'aint NO teenybopper.


----------



## 2020hindsight

3 veiws of a secret said:
			
		

> Very interesting packaged group Gnarls Barkley >St.Elsewhere. Themes of the lyrics are slightly odd ,but then again I'aint NO teenybopper.



"Old man turns off his radio, says where did all the old songs go..
it seems to me they've all gone wild, things used to be peaceful when I was a child..
Old man could it be that the girls and the boys are trying to be heard above your noise...
and the lonely voice of youth cries what is truth..."  Jonny Cash

(If you believe that Johnny, you'll believe anything lol - sorry past tense)  I can tell you that the noise I make in this particular household pales into insignificance beside the Eminem etc "lyrics" lol that shake the doors to the kid's rooms


----------



## noirua

" A tribute to Johnny Cash "

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4D2ajOX-co4


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

Max Roach & Clifford Brown  livein Pasadena~ recording from radio 1954 !!!!! top shelf indeed. :scratch:


----------



## wayneL

"When you say nothing at all"

Allison Kraus 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bNfay6HiUo


----------



## two40

I listen to 101.7 all day long. Workday that is.


----------



## chops_a_must

Eric Bachmann and his band Crooked Fingers are what I've been listening to a lot lately. The best lyricist of this generation, one of the best guitarists I've ever seen live, and the most talented vocalist I've ever seen live. Draw droppingly talented. I've been lucky enough to see the likes of Johnny Cash, Willy Nelson, Kris Kristofferson and Emmy lou, and in my opinion he ranks above them. You can get an idea of what I mean here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ox_9MHwuMmQ

He was also one of the most influential rock musicians in the last 15 years with his band Archers of Loaf:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJ20HHxpaFk


----------



## 2020hindsight

chops_a_must said:
			
		

> ......He was also one of the most influential rock musicians in the last 15 years with his band Archers of Loaf:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJ20HHxpaFk




M8, Again, I think our opinions mmm differ lol.  I'd prefer to watch BABE that your music lol (although the video footage issimilar).  Here are some stills , but you have to imagine the classical music to dance to lol (Grieg?)
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0112431/photogallery
Avagoodone 
PS wouldn't it be boring if we all agreed on everything.


----------



## chops_a_must

Fugazi said:
			
		

> Couldn't agree more - I find the music my 21yr old son listens to (he thinks he's exceptionally cool of course) decidedly middle of the road.
> 
> Conversley, my 11 year old is seriously into stuff _my Dad _ got _me_ into; Led Zep, Elvis Costello, Stones etc



Gee, I wonder what music you listen to Fugazi, haha! 

I am a patient boy, I WAIT I WAIT I WAIT!:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGJFWirQ3ks


----------



## 2020hindsight

wayneL said:
			
		

> "When you say nothing at all"Allison Kraus
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bNfay6HiUo



top stuff m8 - she could be a good singer if only she was better looking lol.


----------



## chops_a_must

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> M8, Again, I think our opinions mmm differ lol.  I'd prefer to watch BABE that your music lol (although the video footage issimilar).  Here are some stills , but you have to imagine the classical music to dance to lol (Grieg?)
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0112431/photogallery
> Avagoodone
> PS wouldn't it be boring if we all agreed on everything.



Lol! Can't handle 5/4?

An ex once said to me, "If everyone had the same taste in music as us, we wouldn't be able to be arrogant about it, would we?"


----------



## 2020hindsight

chops_a_must said:
			
		

> Lol! Can't handle 5/4?  An ex once said to me, "If everyone had the same taste in music as us, we wouldn't be able to be arrogant about it, would we?"




m8, If we all had the same taste in music as you -, we'd all have budy indigestion lol.
I recall asking you to put up or shut up on the poetry  - 
 Here's one of my favourites - crazily enough it starts with a scene from LOST including drugs (??) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86oqb1YfA1Y

Iremember it because of a particular unforgettable night I spent back a ways - listened to Eagles   - there was no heartache that night. - just a headache the next day lol.

PS the footage seems to show an addict who has got to that point where he can't even trust himself - the sad truth -


----------



## chops_a_must

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> m8, If we all had the same taste in music as you -, we'd all have budy indigestion lol.
> I recall asking you to put up or shut up on the poetry  -
> Here's one of my favourites - crazily enough it starts with a scene from LOST including drugs (??)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86oqb1YfA1Y
> 
> Iremember it because of a particular unforgettable night I spent back a ways - listened to Eagles   - there was no heartache that night. - just a headache the next day lol.



The drums are too simple for me to listen to that more than once I am afraid.

Jazz structured/ influenced music is definitely not for everybody.

And I have posted some "poetry" to the lyrics thread.


----------



## 2020hindsight

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWRgw16dN1g
not bad for aussies  - drums a bit boring though lol
PS that's my sister and I down in the front row - I'm the one with long hair lol.


----------



## chops_a_must

For anyone wondering, this explains my username... well, half of the story anyway:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCsEBEO-guw


----------



## chops_a_must

One of my favourite bands, and one of my favourite songs of all time. Superchunk with Driveway to Driveway:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKZyEfG1nw0

It's also a pretty cool film clip, featuring the place I most want to visit, Chapel Hill. Alternate rock sure would suck, or be non-existent if these guys hadn't set up their own label.

<3 Chapel Hill, NC.


----------



## stevo

I like the film clip although (pardon my ignorance) I have never heard of Superchunk. 

For something a little different, actually a lot different, and I am guessing closer to home, have a listen to Elana Stone - In the Garden of Wild Things. http://www.jazzgroove.com/recordings/jgr027/index.html and also http://www.elanastone.com/

stevo
"Physical disks seem so 20th Century"


----------



## chops_a_must

stevo said:
			
		

> I like the film clip although (pardon my ignorance) I have never heard of Superchunk.



I doubt you would have. They have their own label called Merge Records now, who have released bands like The Arcade Fire and some other pretty cool alternate acts.


----------



## pete152

Well I like any thing by Dwight Yoakam, The Wreckers,Slim Pickin's,  Slim Dusty,
Basically Country,Blue grass music.
Cheers,
Peter


----------



## chops_a_must

Has anyone been watching that Lost Highway series on the ABC, Thursday nights at 11.30? It's pretty good if you want to look at some important historical characters in country music.


----------



## chops_a_must

This is one for the ethical investors out there, and for non-ethical ones too I guess!

At The Drive In, with Invalid Litter Dept. Once again, one of my favourite bands of all time, and certainly, this is one of my favourite video clips of all time as well. Brilliant song:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb_OrFQN07E

I'm glad The Mars Volta have put off their tour, because I really can't be bothered going out this week.

<3


----------



## 2020hindsight

chops_a_must said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb_OrFQN07E



chops mate, you're consistent I'll giv you that - sheesh - !! heavy or what !  I got the ghist after 2 mins. I think I'd need a bottle of scotch to make it through to the end of that one


----------



## chops_a_must

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> chops mate, you're consistent I'll giv you that - sheesh - !! heavy or what !  I got the ghist after 2 mins. I think I'd need a bottle of scotch to make it through to the end of that one



LOL!

Consistent in what way?

It's not particularly heavy music. But the theme is very heavy.

The band has a very unique story, if you want to get an idea:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/At_the_drive_in

But if you get the chance, download Relationship Of Command. The best album of leftist music ever written.


----------



## Caliente

right now eh... whats artists are running hot on my itunes

Pop side
Sneaky Sound System 
Damien Leith ( i know i know, but I like the song!)
Evermore
The Fray

HipHop/Rap Side
The Games new album (Doctors Advocate --> dope)
Jedi Mind Tricks
Jurassic 5


----------



## 2020hindsight

chops_a_must said:
			
		

> LOL!  Consistent in what way?
> It's not particularly heavy music. But the theme is very heavy.
> The best album of leftist music ever written.



lol - all I know is I tried to dance Zorba to it, and it just didnt work lol.
"leftist music" ?
I always thought a left handed guitar sounded very similar to a right -  shows you how dumb I am.
There's always "the marching songs of Mao Tse Tung" lol


----------



## chops_a_must

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> lol - all I know is I tried to dance Zorba to it, and it just didnt work lol.
> "leftist music" ?
> I always thought a left handed guitar sounded very similar to a right -  shows you how dumb I am.
> There's always "the marching songs of Mao Tse Tung" lol



Yeah, the were meant to take over from Rage Against The Machine (who weren't really genuine anyway) as the foremost political band. But certainly the two bands that formed after the break up of At The Drive In remain so, both The Mars Volta and Sparta promote humanist, left leaning politics.

Sparta offers free concerts for people who vote in poor areas in the US for instance.


----------



## chops_a_must

And speaking of Sparta, here are a few songs.

Breaking the Broken. Probably their most poppy song, you might really like the guitars, you might not:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ubwb1_N8-k

But you probably wont like this one, "Cut Your Ribbon". It was however, the theme song for my plaited goatie with bow ties and other assortments:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKdqwbbO9S4


----------



## 2020hindsight

right now ?
leather on willow 
7 off the last ball wowo.
beautiful music it is and all . 
barmy army, crazy aussies lol - all good


----------



## chops_a_must

Here's one everyone should be able to enjoy. A little bit of art-rock inspired indie-rock.

The World Or Nothing, by Kill Teen Angst:
http://www.myspace.com/killteenangstmusic 

Since the Tucker B's have left Perth, the Angst have been my default favourite local band.

Incidentally, they play tonight at The Rosemount.


----------



## chops_a_must

I will leave the Tucker B's for another time. I am planning to do a series of posts about the history of Perth Art-Rock here for people who might be interested.

Anyway... to the point. I mentioned the name of a fantastic band in the poetry thread. That band is The Dave Brubek Quartet:

"Time Out is a 1959 album by The Dave Brubeck Quartet, based upon the use of time signatures that were unusual for jazz (mainly waltz or double-waltz time, but also 9/8, and most famously 5/4).

Although the album was intended as an experiment (Columbia president Goddard Lieberson was willing to chance releasing it) and received negative reviews by critics upon its release, it became one of the best-known and biggest-selling jazz albums, reaching number two in the U.S. Billboard "Pop Albums" chart, and produced one single -- Paul Desmond's "Take Five" that reached number five in the Billboard "Adult Contemporary" chart.

In 2005, it was one of 50 recordings chosen that year by the Library of Congress to be added to the National Recording Registry.

Although the theme (and the title) of Time Out is non-common-time signatures, things aren't quite as simple as that. "Blue Rondo Ã  la Turk" starts in 9/8 (the rhythm of the Turkish zeybek, equivalent of the Greek zeibekiko), but alternates with 4/4. "Take Five" ("supposed to be a Joe Morello drum solo", according to Desmond) is in 5/4 throughout."

The Dave Brubeck Quartet, TAKE FIVE (the one in 5/4) As a kid who grew up playing jazz and swing on brass, and now a very part time drummer, these guys totally blow me away. Just listen to the Sax, the fingering! And the oh so simple but tricky and skilful drum solo towards the end!
I'm sure you have all heard this one before, now you know where it is from and why it is so famous. If you can't love this song, I don't think you can like any music, enjoy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLy1WvB9BSc

The Dave Brubeck Quartet - Blue Rondo a la Turk (the one in 9/8):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyRYoeCmUAg

I personally credit the man, Dave Brubek as contributing about 25% to the overall makeup of music today. Absolute genius, turned music on its head. Many jazz standards, used by the best bands (rock or otherwise) are directly derived from this great man. And you look back about 50 years, when easily defined genres became blurred, you see one factor, Brubek. For more info:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dave_Brubek

And his quartet:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Dave_Brubeck_Quartet

I hope you take the time to look and listen to some of this stuff, you wont be disapointed!


----------



## Duckman#72

chops_a_must said:
			
		

> Has anyone been watching that Lost Highway series on the ABC, Thursday nights at 11.30? It's pretty good if you want to look at some important historical characters in country music.




Yes I thought it has been excellent. What I found interesting was how other areas of the US such as California and Austin Texas shaped and moulded the country music scene when Nashville was full of record label "''yes" men. Artists were just singers for hire who had to toe the label line. An singer/songwriters had to actually leave Nashville to have any say in their own creativity.

As for new music - I love the Black Parade CD from My Chemical Romance. Orchestral rock with venom!! Fantastic!!! Pomp, bombastic and completely over the top - in the great tradition of stadium rock musicians. I might also add - one of the few "concept" albums that works.


----------



## chops_a_must

Sufjan Stevens - Chicago (Live)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNVI_Hbhnv4

Cheers me up.


----------



## chops_a_must

Duckman#72 said:
			
		

> Yes I thought it has been excellent. What I found interesting was how other areas of the US such as California and Austin Texas shaped and moulded the country music scene when Nashville was full of record label "''yes" men. Artists were just singers for hire who had to toe the label line. An singer/songwriters had to actually leave Nashville to have any say in their own creativity.
> 
> As for new music - I love the Black Parade CD from My Chemical Romance. Orchestral rock with venom!! Fantastic!!! Pomp, bombastic and completely over the top - in the great tradition of stadium rock musicians. I might also add - one of the few "concept" albums that works.



It's kind of always been that way. The origins of country were a little bit sketchy. They ignored the likes of Leadbelly totally, who is the most important musician of the 20th century for me, and brought country and hobo folk to the white man.

And the doco has become a little bit out of date. That whole "Bakersfield sound" dubbed "alt-country", which was more like original country than modern country, has exploded. And it also has a new driving force because of it. The term "alt-country" is now tied up with what is known as Americana. Gillian Welch was on the programme, who is fantastic, and also Ryan Adams who inhabit those genres. And because of these artists having to "do it themselves", they have inevitably been mixed up with the indie-rock market.

But yes, now that I know someone is interested in this sort of stuff, I'll put up some music in a series, and blurbs about why they are important etc. So you can get a better grasp of a lot of other artists in the area which you seem to like.

And as for concept albums, here is a good one, one of my favourites:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dignity_and_Shame

Coincidentally, it is a really good example of that alt-country, americana cross over I was talking about, but with a spanish guitar feel.

Here are a few sound bites:
Islero- Instrumental, but the only one off the album on you tube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hyAD7JsmWY

And more here, if you like:
http://www.myspace.com/crookedfingers


----------



## chops_a_must

Saw one of my all time favourite local Perth bands last night, Mukaizake. Who only play once a year now that they don't exist.  Been looking for their CD for ages, haven't been able to find it. And then last night towards the end of their set, they said that they have CD's for sale. I nearly wet my pants.

That and I got to talk to the members of O! Who are my favourite local band of all time, but I was too young to ever see them live.  But it looks like they will be doing reunion gigs.  Yay is me.

It's kind of sad that my favourite genre of music in the world is "Perth Art-Rock", but there you have it. Just a pity it doesn't really exist anymore.

So yes, Mukaizake - Pilot, on repeat.

Merry Christmas everyone. Hope it's been as good for you as it has been for me.


----------



## noirua

As my stocks aren't doing much today I've decided to go for a walk along memory lane. Who have we got in today?  We have those two old soldiers ( they met in the trenches in WW1 ) who are about to sing you some songs, I think it was Hi-Fi in those days. None of this steriofied rubbish you'r getting this crackles and all.

I GIVE YOU!  "Bud Flanagan and Chesney Allen", and they sing first, in 1941:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHGjfXE08FM

and then it is their famous "Hometown" in 1941. Many a famous singer or group adapted this for later songs:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FalBf-HsmIM&mode=related&search=                                                                                             Last of all we have "Run Rabbit Run" from 1936. Adapted later as Run Adolph, Run Adolph, run, run, run. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeZULzyVPbc&mode=related&search=


----------



## noirua

Probably the best guitarist ever on the Country & Western scene is " Chet Atkins ":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekSxIdPgfRg  - A rare old performance, which is followed by a performance with Leo Kottke and Doc Watson -
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYG7qSpKbAA&mode=related&search=
and now we have "Glow worm":  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApnOnFoq6bk&mode=related&search=  to finish its "Orange and Blossom Special" - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Svm_Vnntyk&mode=related&search=


----------



## insider

noirua said:
			
		

> Probably the best guitarist ever on the Country & Western scene is " Chet Atkins ":
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekSxIdPgfRg  - A rare old performance, which is followed by a performance with Leo Kottke and Doc Watson -
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYG7qSpKbAA&mode=related&search=
> and now we have "Glow worm":  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApnOnFoq6bk&mode=related&search=  to finish its "Orange and Blossom Special" - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Svm_Vnntyk&mode=related&search=




CAN'T GO WRONG WITH CHET


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

Walked into JB HiFi in Melbourne 2 days before Xmas,and my jaw dropped when Miles Davis Cellar Door and Seven Steps to Heaven (Box sets)were on special- half price!!!!!.....Got all the boxes now just need to hear them........errr bought Aladdin Sane by Bowie.......


----------



## wayneL

There doesn't seem to be a lot of classical music fans here. But for those who are, check this out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-P15xujxoI

Last Rose of Summer - Hayley Westenra & Meav Ni Mhaolchatha


----------



## insider

Chris Cornell - you know my name
it's the James Bond Casino Royale theme song... very cool


----------



## bvbfan

I've liked this for ages, may remember it from British Airways ad in the 80's

Yanni - Aria http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HC8XQRoEYM

It's an adaptation from Lakme - Flower Duet I believe
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lakmé


----------



## wayneL

Angela Gheorghiu - 'O mio babbino caro'

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzDjA8OULSc


----------



## rustyheela

Bouncing souls, Dropkick murphys ( oi oi oi !!) H20, Rancid,  D.R.I., Agnostic front, The Vandals, Slayer ( touring april, how cool is that!!), Metallica, Fear factory, Cannibal Corpse, Napalm Death, Cypress hill, Tiesto, Paul Van Dyke, Pendulum, ...........................


----------



## 2020hindsight

wayneL said:
			
		

> Angela Gheorghiu - 'O mio babbino caro'
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzDjA8OULSc




here you go wayne  
http://www.lyricsdepot.com/charlotte-church/o-mio-babbino-caro.html
O mio babbino care,  
Mi piace, e bello bello,
Vo andare in Porta Rossa
A comperar l anello!
Si,si ci voglio andare
e se l amassi indarno
andrei sui Ponte Vecchio
ma per buttaarmi in Arno!
Mi struggo e mi tormento!
O Dio, vorrei morir!
Babbo, pieta, pieta!
Babbo, pieta, pieta!

Translation
Oh my dear daddy
I love him, he is so handsome
I want to go to Porta Rossa
to buy the ring!
Yes, yes, I mean it
And if my love were in vain
I would go to Ponte Vecchio
and throw myself in the Arno!
I fret and suffer torments!
Oh God, I would rather die!
Daddy, have pity, have pity!
Daddy, have pity, have pity!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHqAllSQ_eM&mode=related&search= woman in love


----------



## pch

rustyheela said:
			
		

> Bouncing souls, Dropkick murphys ( oi oi oi !!) H20, Rancid,  D.R.I., Agnostic front, The Vandals, Slayer ( touring april, how cool is that!!), Metallica, Fear factory, Cannibal Corpse, Napalm Death, Cypress hill, Tiesto, Paul Van Dyke, Pendulum, ...........................




Slayer \m/ \m/   Your my kind of investor.. I just spent the last hour learning masters apprentice by Opeth while the wife and kids aren't home and I can turn the dial up to 11


----------



## chops_a_must

pch said:
			
		

> Slayer \m/ \m/   Your my kind of investor..



Yep, you're a metal-head no doubt.


----------



## 2020hindsight

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> Translation
> Oh my dear daddy, etc ]



sorry, Aussie translation:-

Hey dad!!
I REALLY like this bloke!!, he's sooo sexy,
I want to go to Port Pirie with him
for a dirty weekend! ok?
Yep - I'm dinkum dad
And we might make love in the van
and push on ta Port Augusta
and throw ourselves in the Torrens!
Cmon dad - I got this real bad hangover!
Cripes, I would rather die!
Dad!!, stop yelling, have pity!
Dad!!, stop yelling, have pity!


----------



## wayneL

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> sorry, Aussie translation:-
> 
> Hey dad!!
> I REALLY like this bloke!!, he's sooo sexy,
> I want to go to Port Pirie with him
> for a dirty weekend! ok?
> Yep - I'm dinkum dad
> And we might make love in the van
> and push on ta Port Augusta
> and throw ourselves in the Torrens!
> Cmon dad - I got this real bad hangover!
> Cripes, I would rather die!
> Dad!!, stop yelling, have pity!
> Dad!!, stop yelling, have pity!




The "Aussiefied" Italian version  

Hey papa!!
REALMENTE gradisco questo bloke!! , Ã¨ sooo sexy,
Desidero andare Port Pirie con
per una fine settimana sporca! approvazione?
Si - sono dad di dinkum
E potremmo fare l'amore nel furgone
e spinta sull'AT Augusta Port
e getti nel Torrens!
Papa di Cmon - ho ottenuto questi postumi di una sbornia difettosi reali!
Mama mia, piuttosto morrei!
Papa!! , l'arresto che urla, ha pity!
Papa!! , l'arresto che urla, ha pity!


----------



## 2020hindsight

wayneL said:
			
		

> The "Aussiefied" Italian version
> Hey papa!! REALMENTE gradisco questo bloke!!




lol - thanks m8 - somehow I think the passion for opera is destined to be concentrated north of the equator  maybe Phantom is closest we come in english? (not that I'm an expert) - but as for central WA lol - makes a change from watching the footy yes?  
As I might have mentioned b4, I have a mate married to a fantastic Italian lady - lives in Melb - she does the housework with opera blasting out - cries and laughs the whole day through lol.-  when you chivvy her about it she laughs loud  - magic stuff, emotional highs and lows (of this sort) are good for the soul imho


----------



## stevo

C. W. Stoneking apparently grew up in Sydney which is very surprising considering his music. He performed at Madeliene Peyroux's concert in Sydney last week. His CD is quite amazing. Madeliene was very good, although she took a while to get going. 

King Hokum is a great album - let's hope that there are more to come.

To hear his music http://myspace.com/cwstoneking

From his website;


> "This sounds as if someone set up a microphone in a back room around 1927 and recorded direct to wax the songs of an itinerant blues man who does amusing party pieces with friends as well as mournful turns, who does New Orleans swing and plantation work songs, who plays his guitar and banjo as if they are as natural a part of him as his hooch-roughened vocal cords...a darn fine album."
> Bernard Zuel, Sydney Morning Herald, Album Review
> 
> "Like a hellfire old-timer from down Mississippi way."
> Katrina Lobley, Sydney Morning Herald.
> 
> "Every song on this album would have been top 10 seventy year ago....the most incomparably original album of 2006. There will not be a similar album in the record store this Christmas. King Hokum is the first 10/10 rating I've ever given."
> thedwarf.com.au, Album Review.
> 
> "He's a national treasure, this guy's straight out of the dust bowl of the 1930s. I'm just amazed that he exists because I never thought I'd see anything like it."
> J. Walker (Machine Traslations), recording engineer/co-producer of 'King Hokum'
> 
> "Four stars"
> Rolling Stone


----------



## rustyheela

nothing wrong with a bit o metal. to some people, as my old man use to say its all bash, bash, thump, thump  shaw sum of the vocals mit sound primevil, primitive and the vocalist needs throat lozenges but if u were to eva see these band live or on DVD the way they play there instruments and the complexity of fret work, time changes, drumming etc, well lets just say these guys wood put a lot of so called "musicians" to shame. One of the best "metal" guitarists in the world, Yngywie malmsteen, well if u eva heard his rising force album, enuff said!!!!


----------



## 2020hindsight

stevo said:
			
		

> C. W. Stoneking apparently grew up in Sydney which is very surprising considering his music. .... His CD is quite amazing.



wowo - top stuff m8 - musta picked a few bales of cotton in a previous life you'd reckon ?


----------



## rustyheela

pch said:
			
		

> Slayer \m/ \m/   Your my kind of investor.. I just spent the last hour learning masters apprentice by Opeth while the wife and kids aren't home and I can turn the dial up to 11







thought only Spinal tap had amps that went to 11!!


----------



## 2020hindsight

one for you metal heads:- 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chiVMrWMHko&mode=related&search= Brian Posehn - Metal By Numbers
"I have to change my voice 
to make me sound mad !!"  
- o boy - message? lol - think I might invest in hearing aid factories - sure to be popular when the next generation(s) run out of hearing ability.


----------



## jasoni

Tool, Rage against the machine, Helmet, Deftones, Beastie Boys, 

And some good heavy stuff also but not so much these days: Sepultura, Pantera, old Metallica stuff.


----------



## 2020hindsight

metalheads,
is this the sort of thing you like?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpbkBdph3LI Rage Against The Machine - People Of The Sun
Lemme say I fully understand why it's free on youtube - because personally I find it ... incomprehensible that anyone would buy that stuff.  
- must have more money than me  if you do


----------



## noirua

Hi 2020, That's enough of that, I only lastet half a minute

This music is a lot better than the bang your head on brick wall stuff:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpfpON3IoeQ&mode=related&search=
" Justin Timberlake " with "My Love".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgtmETjMT7Y&mode=related&search=
"Justin Timberlake" with "Sexy Back".


----------



## CanOz

Call me soft, but i just added these to my collection:

Leonard Cohen - ten new songs
Norah Jones - moon songs
Sade - greatest hits


----------



## 2020hindsight

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aBAMnIUi8Y Sade - Cherish The Day   
she's using her hips - but ... it's 80% song and 20% hips 
whereas shakira's "hips don't lie" is 80% hips and ... i forget the rest 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfXLEeBwcmE

i guess it depends on what the purpose of the song is .
but dont expect me to get up at karioki and sing this one 
hula dancing was bad enough.

like the one about the oldies (generation X) around the piano at retirement home singing "F*** you I wont do what you tell me!, F*** you I won't  etc etc "


----------



## 2020hindsight

CanOz said:
			
		

> Call me soft, but i just added these to my collection:
> Leonard Cohen - Norah Jones - Sade



http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=leonard+cohen 
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=norah+jones
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=sade

Ive already posted a few leonard cohen on lyrics thread, 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSWgnSE8A-I take this waltz leonard cohen

no doubt about him - great for a quiet mediation with REAL lyrics lol

 If you'll excuse a comment from the peanut gallery but.. Can I encourage people to use youtube , maybe post a link to what they're referring to - for instance you get a heap of extra info.. eg re "take this waltz", you find comments:-

"Yes, the lyrics are from a poem by Lorca "PequeÃ±o vals vienÃ©s" from Poeta en Nueva York. Beatiful lyrics, beatiful music. 
.......
Yeah, the ending would be appreciated. I didn't know Garcia Lorca had anything to do with this song. It's my favorite "Leonard" song except for my other favorites
........
There's something about this song that makes me think of death, but I absolutely love it. 
.......    
It was from a concert in Denmark. Brilliant clip, pity it was cut short. 
....... 
Cohen is unique. His lyrics carry tremendous meaning and his music is melodic and deep. Cheers to you, Mr. Cohen. "  
I couldn't agree more.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pA5UhNaYw0&NR dance me to the end of love
the other thing these videos do is give you extra tips about what the author (in cohen's case at least) was thinking about  
- although maybe you need a bit of petrol handy to sniff to make sense of many of his songs

(compare that single shot of the girl's naked waist at end of "dance me to end of love" to all of shakira's gyrations - one so classy, one arguably pretty cheap imo - depends how many beers Ive had - and not that i'd argue in reality )


----------



## thidoan

Frankie J - Never Let You Down (Feat Krayzie Bone & Layzie Bone)


----------



## CanOz

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=leonard+cohen
> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=norah+jones
> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=sade
> 
> Ive already posted a few leonard cohen on lyrics thread,
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSWgnSE8A-I take this waltz leonard cohen
> 
> no doubt about him - great for a quiet mediation with REAL lyrics lol
> 
> If you'll excuse a comment from the peanut gallery but.. Can I encourage people to use youtube , maybe post a link to what they're referring to - for instance you get a heap of extra info.. eg re "take this waltz", you find comments:-
> 
> "Yes, the lyrics are from a poem by Lorca "PequeÃ±o vals vienÃ©s" from Poeta en Nueva York. Beatiful lyrics, beatiful music.
> .......
> Yeah, the ending would be appreciated. I didn't know Garcia Lorca had anything to do with this song. It's my favorite "Leonard" song except for my other favorites
> ........
> There's something about this song that makes me think of death, but I absolutely love it.
> .......
> It was from a concert in Denmark. Brilliant clip, pity it was cut short.
> .......
> Cohen is unique. His lyrics carry tremendous meaning and his music is melodic and deep. Cheers to you, Mr. Cohen. "
> I couldn't agree more.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pA5UhNaYw0&NR dance me to the end of love
> the other thing these videos do is give you extra tips about what the author (in cohen's case at least) was thinking about
> - although maybe you need a bit of petrol handy to sniff to make sense of many of his songs
> 
> (compare that single shot of the girl's naked waist at end of "dance me to end of love" to all of shakira's gyrations - one so classy, one arguably pretty cheap imo - depends how many beers Ive had - and not that i'd argue in reality )




I would love to refer to youtube etc. but 1.)its full of virus's...and 2.) i just got the internet back after a month of only being able to view some webpages....its not that great and too slow to even view youtube. Maybe when they fix the other five undersea cables!

Cheers,


----------



## 2020hindsight

- cheers canaus
I'll post em if I see em - assuming youre not offended.
I thought I had a virus the other day - but did a scan with new virus checker - n probs - and no probs since.  Maybe too many firewalls (suspect I had 2 of  hub, microsoft, and/or pccillin  )


----------



## CanOz

No worries 20/20, keep them coming, once i get my home PC i'll check them out more.

Cheers,


----------



## 2020hindsight

just a note - all pretty obvious - but when you play a song on youtube, you can pause the playback (hockey stix turn to triangle) and let the red "download" line get a bit ahead , even to the end if you wish - and only then play the thing (without the constant pauses).   

by the way - you'll find my sense of music has a pretty high "2CH factor" - if you can understand that reference. i.e. oldies radio channel in Sydney


----------



## jasoni

jasoni said:
			
		

> Tool, Rage against the machine, Helmet, Deftones, Beastie Boys,
> 
> And some good heavy stuff also but not so much these days: Sepultura, Pantera, old Metallica stuff.




Its not just metal/alternate.. love some good trance.. Tiesto
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTBpZtDyAnU

And this is one from Deftones.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onEkZ96tEvg (nice!!!) 
For anyone who is interested they are playing around the country soon.. Playing in Adelaide on 1st March at Thebby...


----------



## wayneL

Sex Pistols. God Save The Queen!

LOL I still know all the words...(a misspent youth)  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Pn7u3DAgp8


----------



## UMike

wayneL said:
			
		

> Sex Pistols. God Save The Queen!
> 
> LOL I still know all the words...(a misspent youth)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Pn7u3DAgp8



 Yay...

Them and the Dead Kennedy's.

 Still pull out the Black Sabbath and Deep Purple/Rainbow CD's


----------



## chops_a_must

The Church

Especially, Under the Milky Way Tonight.


----------



## u300314

Anything by Texas / Sharleen Spiteri

Especially White on Blonde, Hush and Redbook albums


----------



## chops_a_must

Deloris

Kill teen Angst

Radarmaker

Was a great mix of Perth and Melbourne art-rock tonight.


----------



## chops_a_must

Peter Combe


----------



## wayneL

Anna Netrebko's  O Mio Babbino Caro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0HaDXu4M0U

...and Song to the Moon (from Dvorak's Rusalka)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otH8LMqiWK4

Hubba hubba hubba IMO


----------



## wayneL

Jesu Joy - Those Oirish girls again

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPeVIuRjUi4


----------



## 2020hindsight

gr8 stuff wayne .. 
what happened to the old saying ... "its not over till the fat lady nails on the horny helmet" - half of em use real nails I'm told - but you seem to be able to find some real beauties. (beauty lies in the eyes of the beerholder - especially happy hour on Friday nights) 

speaking of "song to the moon", my dog has a beaut version as well.   

here's one with a point to it ..
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ksgLLoFn5ok
tusk, fleetwood mac


> Fleetwood Mac & The USC Marching Band ~ Tusk (across the decades). The "Tusk" is slang for penis, so the song is basically about sex. When Stevie Nicks heard the album was going to be called Tusk, she threatened to quit. Mick Fleetwood really wanted to use the title, so he ignored her and she dropped the subject.
> The music was based on a riff the band used to play when they were introduced at concerts.
> The University of Southern California marching band played on this. Mick Fleetwood decided to use a big brass sound after a visit to Europe in 1978 where he saw brass bands marching down the street. The band thought it would be a good idea to hire a band to play their intro music at concerts, and this idea developed into the USC band recording this at Dodger Stadium. (thanks, Jim - Oxnard, CA)
> In 1977, Fleetwood Mac released Rumours, which was one of the most successful albums ever. Tusk was the follow-up, but the band (especially Lindsey Buckingham), decided to experiment instead of copying the sound of Rumours. The result was some very adventurous songs, but fewer album sales.  Lindsay Buckingham recorded some of the vocals in his bathroom. .


----------



## Bomba

Ministry of Sounds Classics


----------



## wayneL

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> speaking of "song to the moon", my dog has a beaut version as well.



I think I do something similar watching Netrebko


----------



## 2020hindsight

gee whiz - I posted a youtube link to "tusk" (fleetwood mac) a couple of hours ago 
already taken off.
here's the same song....similar surroundings
http://youtube.com/watch?v=H2QgrUyt1cQ&mode=related&search=



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> I think I do something similar watching Netrebko



lol.. ahh-wooooooooooooo


----------



## chops_a_must

One of Australia's best ever Jangle-Pop/ Power-Pop bands, and occasionally my favourite Australian band of all time, The Hummingbirds. Up there with The Church, Go-Betweens and Mentals in my mind from time to time.

But I guess why I like these guys so much is that they led directly to a lot of other cool alternate Australian rock bands in the early 90s like Ratcat et al. Anyway, enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILmbt4kwQkI - Blush

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQKOKqenGM4 - Word Gets Around


----------



## imajica

One of my favourite albums of all time would have to be:

Tool: Aenima


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07pLGIgyfjw - stinkfist


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hglVqACd1C8 - sober

awesome stuff!


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

Bjork a  live recording made last saturday ( I think) @ Radio City Music Hall  ,NYC


----------



## aaronphetamine

Cicada - Cut Right Through ( DJ Delicious Mix) - From the 2007 UK Ministry of Sound Clubbers Guide.

Favourite music definitly Electro House and Full out Electro Techno.


----------



## imajica

aaronphetamine said:


> Cicada - Cut Right Through ( DJ Delicious Mix) - From the 2007 UK Ministry of Sound Clubbers Guide.
> 
> Favourite music definitly Electro House and Full out Electro Techno.




I used to produce my own trance/techno under the name 'cybernetik'

www.mp3.com.au/cybernetik

used to DJ under the name 'Imajica' at a few Trancetribe events


----------



## drillinto

May 9

Franz Schubert
Trio for piano N °2, Op 100


----------



## wayneL

Kate Bush - (Boy have I held a candle for Kate all these years  )

The man with a child in his eyes

Babooshka 

Wuthering Heights


----------



## pch

Kate Bush is a marvel.. one of my absolute favs - i commend your taste..

Right now I am listening to an excellent album by a band called "pain of salvation" called scarsick..

its not that heavy, but oh boy is the singer/songwriter pi###d off


----------



## ads

I recently bought the new Rush album "Snakes and Arrows" and it is awesome.
Also finally got the Triumph classic "Thunder Seven" on cd.  It rocks.
Fantastic guitar playing and singing on both cd's.

So there's a plug for some Canadian hard rock bands lol.


----------



## Mumbank

Last night I took my daughter to see Pink at Newcastle and WOW she was awesome.  The most entertaining artist I have seen in some time and has obviously done some training with Cirque de Soliel.

Not only a great performer but actually had a personality, connected with the audience, and looked convincingly like she actually was enjoying herself.

I have now requested some of her music for Mother's Day so that I can get it loud in the car - my favorite listening space!!!


----------



## drillinto

The Jazz Album

Composer: Dmitry Shostakovich
Conductor: Riccardo Chailly
Orchestra: Concertgebouw Orchestra Amsterdam
CD Label: Decca. At www.amazon.com you can listen to samples

[ This disc is delightfully entertaining ]


----------



## wayneL

Mumbank said:


> Last night I took my daughter to see Pink at Newcastle and WOW she was awesome.  The most entertaining artist I have seen in some time and has obviously done some training with Cirque de Soliel.
> 
> Not only a great performer but actually had a personality, connected with the audience, and looked convincingly like she actually was enjoying herself.
> 
> I have now requested some of her music for Mother's Day so that I can get it loud in the car - my favorite listening space!!!



She has a brain too, a real thinker. Ultra cool IMO


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

pch said:


> Kate Bush is a marvel.. one of my absolute favs - i commend your taste..
> 
> Right now I am listening to an excellent album by a band called "pain of salvation" called scarsick..
> 
> its not that heavy, but oh boy is the singer/songwriter pi###d off




haaaaaaaaaaa she use to catch the same train as me ,and let me tell you she was pleasant veiwing from Lewisham to Charing X...........sorry minor trivia,but I did control myself!    @ the time I think she was dancing ballet or modern dance ...hmmmmm many years ago ~when her first hit came out ! 
Mind you I would never give my seat up for her !!!!!


----------



## patrick

imajica said:


> One of my favourite albums of all time would have to be:
> 
> Tool: Aenima




Couldnt agree more imajica love undertow as well! part from that NIN, Rage against the machine, nirvana, soundgarden all the 90's rock stuff is me2a tee. More recently pendulum and the freestylers have been gettin plenty of play time on the pod


----------



## wayneL

3 veiws of a secret said:


> haaaaaaaaaaa she use to catch the same train as me ,and let me tell you she was pleasant veiwing from Lewisham to Charing X...........sorry minor trivia,but I did control myself!    @ the time I think she was dancing ballet or modern dance ...hmmmmm many years ago ~when her first hit came out !
> Mind you I would never give my seat up for her !!!!!




Oooo I would.

Even Johnny Rotten loves her:

Kate Bush and John Lydon at the Q Awards 2001


----------



## wayneL

I'd give up my seat for this lady too.

Nella Fantasia -Sarah Brightman


----------



## imajica

patrick said:


> Couldnt agree more imajica love undertow as well! part from that NIN, Rage against the machine, nirvana, soundgarden all the 90's rock stuff is me2a tee. More recently pendulum and the freestylers have been gettin plenty of play time on the pod




Rage against the Machine 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EVJAHq88eA - bullet in the head

Nine Inch Nails

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4SO_tWe4R8 - perfect drug

Nirvana

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SK7Ai9dWrRQ - heart shaped box

Soundgarden

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i89rLvjnCFg - Pretty Noose


sound of my favourite songs and videos


and now for the freakiest music video ever released-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Az_7U0-cK0 - aphex twin - come to daddy


----------



## noirua

Don Reno & Red Smiley with the Stanley Brothers:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pXgVzFHcSs


----------



## wayneL

Such a great voice from such a bad boy  

Harry Nilsson - Without You


----------



## Struzball

Dream Theatre's new cd, Systematic Chaos


----------



## wayneL

Kate Bush in Concert - 
Part 1

Part 2

Part 3

Part 4


----------



## Out Too Soon

I've been driving my bosses car & he left his Cat Stevens CD in the player,  I love Cat Stevens & haven't listened to his music since cassettes stopped working,  my kids don't appreciate it tho.

PS: I love Kate Bush too!


----------



## wayneL

Out Too Soon said:


> I've been driving my bosses car & he left his Cat Stevens CD in the player,  I love Cat Stevens & haven't listened to his music since cassettes stopped working,  my kids don't appreciate it tho.
> 
> PS: I love Kate Bush too!



Yeah Cat's great. I'll put up some youtubes later


----------



## Mousie

Beethoven's 5th conducted by Herbert von Karajan.

Part 1: (Movements 1&2)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhcR1ZS2hVo

Part 2: (Movements 3&4)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDar-ycF5fE


----------



## imajica

Bjork - Declare Independence - Volta


----------



## Gar

Stone Sour

I was lucky enough to see these guys live at the arena in may, had an absolute blast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RngDCkDQg_A


----------



## imajica

Channel V appearance - 2001

Magic Dirt - Teenage Vampire

one of my favourite hard rockin aussie tracks

adalita is awesome


----------



## Sprinter79

Salif Keita- The Golden Voice of Africa (or something like that)

The West African rhythms are definately something special. I've been trying to work out some of the basslines without cheating by looking on the 'net, but damn...


----------



## imajica

Sonic Youth - Kool Thing live


----------



## Gar

sorry this has probably been covered elsewhere but how do you fella's embed the videos like that?


----------



## imajica

use the tags


youtube  /youtube     except use braces like this [  ]

sorry, won't let me post it without thinking its a video

and put the video id number in the middle

ie- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nH6CXQtFbBE


----------



## Gar

testing....



got it cheers imajica


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit

Been listening to BT & The Crystal Method.


----------



## mrj

Phil K
Andy Page
Nu-Breed
Hernan Catteneo (playing in melb on Sat w000t)
Vince Jones (because he is always on high rotation for me during winter)
Portisehead (see above)


----------



## larry123

the raincoats
3 doors down
ac/dc
aerosmith
alice cooper
augie march
Billy idol
Billy joel
Black Sabbath 
Blink 182
Bon Jovi 
Bond 
Boney M
Bowling for soup
Breaking Benjamin
The choirboys
Daughtry
Creed 
Incubus
Jet
Motley crue
Guns n roses ect. etc.


----------



## imajica

one of my favourite songs, a sublimely beautiful track 

Bjork - Unravel


----------



## Wysiwyg

Love minus zero/no limit

My love she laughs like the flowers , valentines can`t buy her.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3z6F4ilaD0


----------



## prawn_86

Cold War Kids

check them out ppl, laid back indie style with heaps of experimentation with their production and styles.
well worth a listen

and goin to see DJ Shadow tonite!!


----------



## Wysiwyg

Don`t fear the Reaper .... Blue Oyster Cult ... video by Lady Fire

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLQzfdCs_HU


----------



## noirua

An amazing 6-year-old:  http://www.metacafe.com/watch/655931/amazing_six_yr_old_singer/


----------



## Sprinter79

I can't believe I haven't already used this thread to plug my band's tunes 

Well, you can check out our website: www.papertrail.com.au or our myspace page: http://www.myspace.com/papertrailperth

Our songs are pretty non offensive, so your teenage sons and daughters won't like us haha, but, the more 'mature' listener might get something out of them :

Enjoy


----------



## moneymajix

http://www.myspace.com/katienoonan

http://www.myspace.com/gotye

www.myspace.com/traceythorn

www.myspace.com/bebelgilberto

http://www.myspace.com/dutchessofcoolsville


----------



## Wysiwyg

Lene Lovich...New Toy and Lucky Numbers one.


New Toy with Gwen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7cbTx_ve88

Lucky Numbers one
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hs9pPYKVptM


----------



## Mousie

Something to marvel at whilst the markets stabilise themselves...

This is a 9 year old playing; I play the piano at a decent standard myself and I can attest it's no different to listening to works by other household pianists. Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32gsiqbjbk8


----------



## chops_a_must

Funny... I joked to someone a few years back that if they got Peter Combe to gig again, they could probably make a pretty penny, because he has single handedly shaped a whole generation of Australian Indie and Twee kids.

And it seems someone may have acted on my thoughts... Lol! I remember adding his myspace when he had like 10 friends on it. Crazy.

Anyway, given that he is coming to Perth for a few shows that I'll go to, I better start listening again. Ahhhhhh the memories!!! 




And a recent release!:


----------



## chops_a_must

Emmylou Harris on ABC2. Such a beautiful lady with incredible talent.


----------



## doctorj

A plug for Modest Mouse's album - We were dead before the ship even sank.

Others that I'm listening to a lot at the moment
Eagles of Death Metal - Death By Sexy
Queens of the Stone Age - Era Vulgaris
The Grates - Gravity won't get you high
The White Stripes - Icky Thump
Places like this - Architecture in Helsinki
The Cat Empire - So many nights
Death to the Pixies - The Pixies

If anyone can tell me how to get compilation albums appear as a single album on coverflow on the new iPods, I'll be forever indebted to them.


----------



## chops_a_must

doctorj said:


> A plug for Modest Mouse's album - We were dead before the ship even sank.
> 
> Others that I'm listening to a lot at the moment
> Eagles of Death Metal - Death By Sexy
> Queens of the Stone Age - Era Vulgaris
> Death to the Pixies - The Pixies



I find the new Modest Mouse album to be a bit repetitive unfortunately.

But if you like these sort of bands, check out Mclusky and Death From Above 1979 for starters:

Mclusky (perhaps my favourite song released in the last 5 years):



Death From Above:



And yeah, if you like this sort of music, come to Amplifier in November when I will be djing


----------



## doctorj

Cheers for those Chops - I'll have to listen to more of these bands.


----------



## doctorj

chops_a_must said:


> I find the new Modest Mouse album to be a bit repetitive unfortunately.



I know what you mean, but it does make it easier to get into - having the hook helps


----------



## moneymajix

*NEW*

_In Our Nature_

Jose Gonzalez (Lives in Sweden, Argentinian background)



http://www.myspace.com/josegonzalez


Addictive!


----------



## moneymajix

*Stephen Cummings*


Stephen Cummings, who made his first record with the legendary Sports in 1977, is still producing albums and winning new fans, writes Shaun Carney.

http://www.theage.com.au/news/music/still-cummings-on-strong/2007/10/04/1191091277511.html



http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=135834879


----------



## prawn_86

Foo Fighters new album - same old fooies but still good on first impressions. deeper listening needed.

Radiohead: Amnesiac & Kid A - 2 classic albums that i always pull out now and again.

Grinspoon: Alibis and other lies - again just another grinners album. NEw detention was their pinnacle IMO, and i regulary listen to that and Easy and Guide to Better Living. Not as much of a fan of their newer stuff, sounds too forced.

Birds of Tokyo - side project of Karnivool. Not as good as Karnivool IMO but still well worth a listen.

Chemical Bros: We are the night - great djs/producers with a wide range. Awesome live set too!


----------



## imajica

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mXBbVc4Df8

one of my favourites - Metallica live - 1985 - Fade to Black


----------



## chops_a_must

Well, this is of David McComb and The Triffids. Arguably one of the most important musical exports from Australia, and from WA in particular.

This song, 'Wide Open Road', is perhaps the spiritual anthem for WA. Perpetual emptiness portrayed in this music, has continually been found in the "Perth Sound" and in particular the Perth art-rock community, in which it is always a driving undercurrent. The footage of the film is largely taken from the Rockingham district, with aerial shots of the Mandurah/ Peel region. Both would be totally unrecognisable today.

David died at 36 in 1999, from heart complications after a life of drugs and alcohol. He was only 23 in this video (my age), but you can already see the effects on him here.

Anyway, enjoy the anthem of WA, and all it represents. RIP David.


----------



## Wilson!

Bring back the 80's Isay


----------



## Boggo

Townes Van Zandt, poet, musician and songwriter.

The man that Bob Dylan called the best songwriter the world has ever known.

http://www.google.com/musica?aid=uuPgYe4fKE&sa=X&oi=music&ct=result

A legend.

Mike


----------



## moneymajix

Amazonics

Bossanova versions of Rolling Stones songs


http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=bossa+n'+stones&search=Search

Let's Spend the Night Together, 
Jumpin' Jack Flash

etc



Something different.


----------



## Boyou

Just got Ray Lamontagne on my radar.

Young /but old (if you get my drift) U.S. guy.Has plenty of life experience for a 20 something.Spent his formative years traveling with his family in a quasi Gypsy lifestyle.

Collection I have is titled "Trouble" A quote from the cover of the CD.

" And you ,liar,teller of tall tales.
 You trample all the Lords commandments underfoot,you murder ,steal ,committ adultery.
 And afterward break into tears ,beat your breast,take down your guitar and turn the sin into a song.
 Shrewd devil,you know very well that God pardons singers no matter what they do,
 Because he can simply die for a song"

After listening to him many times I have come to the conclusion this is rather autobiographical!!.No Utube links...although there are quite a few ..check him out

Cheers Ya'll


----------



## prawn_86

Radiohead - In Rainbow

Gyroscope - Sound Shattering Sound (couple years old)

Cold War Kids - Robbers & Cowards

Serj Tankien - Elect the Dead


----------



## thewahaman

The song playing right now - Fuel by Metallica

Admittedly hadn't listened to Metallica for ages but for some reason was in the mood for it and decided to dig it out


----------



## noirua

Song written by King Henry V111 in 1509, "Pastime with Good Company": http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JApax3L1mbo


----------



## noirua

noirua said:


> Song written by King Henry V111 in 1509, "Pastime with Good Company": http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JApax3L1mbo




I've no doubt you all loved this song by King Henry V111, above is a shorter version. If not, and you are entitled to your opinion, you will be imprisoned in the Tower, be shortened by a head and it placed on a spike outside the Tower of London.


----------



## chops_a_must

Ahhh, The Frogs. They have a song for everything. 

Dedicated to Bender Cousins, I've Got Drugs - The Frogs.

I've done drugs that would blow your mind tonight
Real fine tonight
Blow your mind tonight
Outta my mind tonight, tonight
Going outta my mind tonight
Outta my mind tonight
Blow your blind tonight

(I've got a suitcase full of drugs)
(I can turn you on)
Would you like to come along?
I'd like to come along
I've got drugs
(Cum!)
Where you going, man?
I've got drugs
Can I come wherever it is, man?
I've got drugs
I've got blues
I'll do your dope, I'll be your dope man

(Much as I can, _______ people)
Outta the mist there's a pimp
Outta the mist there's a hooker
(priest)
Outta the mist there's a priest
(with a joint in his hand)
Outta the mist
(I kissed you)

Outta the mist how could I miss you with your drugs?
Outta the mist how could I miss you with your druggy ways?
(your drugs)
Outta the mist
(I missed you)
Outta the mist
Outta the mist I kissed your lovely drug-filled lips

You sleazy prostitute
Where's your pimp friend?
Where's your pimp friend and your priest?
As he stood there and lectured me on how I should live abouts
(on his yeast infection)
****ing priest with a yeast infection
A drug problem that never existed
Outta the mist I kissed your drug-filled lips

And dedicated to Richard Dawkins: God is Gay by The Frogs also.

As God as my judge, God is gay
As God as my judge
There was something strange about Lucifer
Something wrong with his hand
There was something strange about Jesus
He didn't follow Lucifer's commands
Lucifer said, "Jesus, be straight"
And Jesus said, "The gates would never open if this was true"
Oh, something about a vision in a park
Of Jesus holding hands with an angel named Lark McGee
Lucifer therefore lost his wings
And all the angels sing, all the angels sing
God is gay, God is gay


----------



## imajica

aussie hip hop group Bliss N Eso

awesome new track with a political message

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZOa9VD4snk


----------



## Wysiwyg

A song that tore at my heart strings in the teens.lol.Love is a thought process.

The Church


----------



## chops_a_must

Wysiwyg said:


> A song that tore at my heart strings in the teens.lol.Love is a thought process.
> 
> The Church





I absolutely love The Church. But Under The Milky Way would still be my favourite song. I know... cliched...

I just love the way every alternate music act in Australia since, has used the guitar jangles or the "hung" notes. I just always have the utmost respect for people when they start such an enduring thread. From music like The Hummingbirds to heavier stuff like the Tucker b's. I guess the influence shows up a lot in the Perth art-rock music as well. I'll post some of it for you. There's a fair chance you'll like it if you like if you like The Church.

Saw Cinema Prague and Fall Electric last night. Brilliant. I love listening to talented universal music, that would appeal to anyone of any age, from most musical tastes.


----------



## imajica

For those into alternative/industrial/electronica

Skinnny Puppy - Pasturn

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARkHBAkkw3A


----------



## chops_a_must

chops_a_must said:


> I guess the influence shows up a lot in the Perth art-rock music as well. I'll post some of it for you. There's a fair chance you'll like it if you like if you like The Church.



Here it is. In my mind, the crowning moment of Perth music is in this song, and the high point of the Perth Art-Rock scene. Mukaizake were by far the best band Perth has produced in the last 20 years.

Out of all the bands that have come out of Perth, both good and horrible, Mukaizake could have been the most successful by far, if they had wanted to be. I am yet to hear a negative word about them after having someone listen to them, and everyone I took to see them fell in love with them without exception. They broke many hearts the day they broke up.

People may have seen Simon Struthers on TV a few weeks back after the death of Charmaine Dragun. This was one of his bands. And she was there for just about all their shows. 

For whatever reason, this song brings up themes of suicide and death for me. 

"Head in the clouds again,
Hoping one more time that this is the last time,
My head's in the clouds again.
...
But you saw me slip away,
Shining a light on where it all went wrong."

But enjoy this beautiful song. It's certainly a song that can be enjoyed by anyone in any age group.

Mukaizake - Pilot



Footage from the soon to be no more, iconic Hyde Park Hotel. Thankyou Woolies... bastards.


----------



## chops_a_must

prawn_86 said:


> Gyroscope - Sound Shattering Sound (couple years old)



If you are into Gyroscope you should check out a band called Kill Teen Angst. They should be getting signed to a co-owned label of mine in the near future. But shhh... no-one is supposed to know. I sort of hope they are signed to someone bigger, because they are good friends of mine.

Anyway, they recently won the WAM rock song of the year (Western Australian Music Industry) which has launched just about every big name act from here. Are currently on a big tour with Jebediah, through the north and gold fields, and south coast. They have supported international acts along with big local acts such as Gyroscope who they've been likened to.

Their supporter base is largely made up of musicians, and it used to be a common thing at their gigs to have only 10 or so people rock up, and the majority of those being from Perth's biggest bands. Over the years they've had a lot of JJJ airplay when Perth bands are on homegrown. Everyone from Jebs and Gyroscope to The Panics have put them on. People regard them as being the band with the best chemistry and interplay between the guitars and bass, in Perth.

They are also perhaps one of the loudest bands in Perth. Keep an eye out for them though, plans are afoot for a big east coast tour in the new year. It's just good to see that after years of plugging, some of my mates are actually going places.

Myspace:
http://www.myspace.com/killteenangstmusic

And their award winning, and non-loud song, The World Or Nothing (it's about playing at the Hydey):


----------



## chops_a_must

> For whatever reason, this song brings up themes of suicide and death for me.



Here's one that is about suicide, 'Small Mercies, Sweet Graves' by Schvendes.

These guys have been long time local favourites of mine. Took a while for them to get a following, but they are off and cracking now.

They have an interesting following too. Quite an eclectic bunch. Their shows tend to be gatherings for post-grad students and arty wankers.

Anyway, they jokingly decribe themselves as post-orchestral, which is kind of apt. Notoriously hard to describe and categorise, which is prety awesome in my view - most of their songs are about suicide, with a lot written about domestic violence and effed up relationships in general. Racey, the lead singer, is without doubt the best vocalist in Perth, and has been for years. She really should get into opera, or some kind of jazz. Her talent must have something to do with her huge set of... ahhh... lungs.

My favourite song of theirs would have to be 'Twice the Man', which you can listen to here:

http://www.myspace.com/schvendesschvendes

In the meantime enjoy Small Mercies, Sweet Graves. 

Cheers.


----------



## ithatheekret

My eldest son bought me the new Silver Chair CD , haven't made my mind up whether the Frog album was better yet , but I can't get "straight lines" out of my head ..........


----------



## MS+Tradesim

Within Temptation - Dutch gothic band

Angels


What have you done


Frozen


And more...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sCkAvh50Vs&feature=user


----------



## MS+Tradesim

*Lacuna Coil*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiFUXBatLLk&feature=related

Enjoy the silence



*Lordi*

Hard Rock Hallelujah (This song won Eurovision 06. oh yeh!)


----------



## MS+Tradesim

Hey Julia,

I haven't read the whole thread but noticed you like classical and are now open to good symphonic metal. You may like a bit of Yngwie Malmsteen. He's a poser but hey, he can play:



More...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XN5FAcd2sbM&feature=related


----------



## mark70920

Soko - Not Sokute EP (2007)

Raw ,different , off the wall and unique.

Great EP I'm so glad to hear something I can call new , so different to the recycled rubbish you mostly hear on Radio and TV.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25AsfkriHQc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wALAQpwgpQY&feature=related


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit

I love my music.................

Must say one of my favorite rock bands would be 'You Am I', front man Tim Rogers is a talented musician. I particularly like the album 'Dress Me Slowly' and two tracks from it 'Beautiful Girl & Sugar' but the whole album is excellent!

Check out 'The Frames' an Irish band, very good. Especially the album 'Set List - Live in Dublin', another of my all time favorite albums. Have a listen to the song 'Star Star', its a slow one but brilliant!!

Also a huge hard trance, progressive trance, hard house fan. Love some fast & hard banging out raving tunes. Reminds me of the partying days in the UK.

In fact, i would be interested in expanding the dance music collection and keen to do some swapping (DVD's snail mail) with members if anyone has some. PM me if you are interested.

I have over 300gig of Mp3's but i am into the hard trance and hardcore rave style stuff at present.

But, i listen to all sorts of music, classical, rock, dance, chillout, you name it i listen to it. With the exception of rap and country!!!!

Saying that though, i do like 'The Streets' occasionally and i dont mind rap mixed in like Linkin Park and Limp Bizkit style.

JW


----------



## thewahaman

I think that Split Enz's "I see red" would be a more than adequate soundtrack for today...

I see red, I see red, I see red...


----------



## ithatheekret

hehehe , or livin' in the 70's .........

I've got China Crisis blaring today , have to drown out the girls Fergie ......


----------



## MS+Tradesim

It's days like this I envy the Amish 



ABBA the way they should be covered:


----------



## chops_a_must

Prawn will know why this is here.



> Lead track from Sugar Army's debut EP Where Do You Hide Your Toys, released nationally February 23 2008 on Good Cop Bad Cop through Inertia.




Sugar Army - Now You're Old Enough



Aren't really my thing, but they get good crowds for reasons unknown to me. Very funny and nice kids though.


----------



## prawn_86

thanks chops,

i'll have a listen when im not at work 

Well done on the label etc


----------



## natashia

This song is catchy...Canttttttttttttttttttttt stopppp playing itttttttttttt...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOtgWo30528 :guitar:


----------



## chops_a_must

Thanks Ray. :

The following is a band that has become a bit of an addiction for me of late. An "Art-Rock" band from Austin, and another that have had their leg up from Merge Records (my favourite label).

Anyway, they are called, '...And You Will Know Us by the Trail of Dead'. Which apparently is a reference to a Mayan chant. Both you and Doctorj might be interested in them I think.

They are a bit of an acquired taste, because of the complexity of their music, sometimes odd time signatures, and very technical and complicated drumming. Which is interesting as to how they manage the consistency because they change instruments in recordings and live. The also have a million different hooks, and some seriously stunning kick downs.

So enjoy, you probably wont ever hear too much like them. 

P.S. - I think a big part of the reason I like them is due to a penchant for military style snare work.

The Rest Will Follow (really awesome film clip) Probably the best song and a dead link... so here:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=XHkf2H43Rak




Relative Ways (speaking of hooks and kick downs! The one in the last 20 seconds says it all.)




Another Morning Stoner




Mistakes and Regrets


----------



## prawn_86

I have heard them before but cant remember exactly what they sound like though. Will listen after work

If you want odd drum timings (i kno ur a drummer) check out Meshugah... Swedish heavy/death metal


----------



## chops_a_must

prawn_86 said:


> If you want odd drum timings (i kno ur a drummer) check out Meshugah... Swedish heavy/death metal




Thanks for spelling it out in my language so I could read it. :

Meshuggah are a little too heavy for my liking. Jon Theodore and his acts are what I listen to when I want to appreciate top notch drumming. It will be interesting to hear what his drumming is like on Zack de la Rocha's new album.

I was going to post this up a while ago. So you can listen to more stuff when you get home. This band have influenced Gyroscope quite a lot, Gyroscope always having been influenced by At The Drive In and such.

But any new effects from Gyroscope I hear, I've generally already heard them done by this band, Sparta. So, I will be very surprised if you don't like at least some of this. Their brand of hardcore crossover is just about as emo as I get. I would dearly love to see these guys live.

Breaking the Broken



Cut Your Ribbon 



Air



Taking Back Control


----------



## spooly74

chops_a_must said:


> Thanks Ray. :
> 
> Anyway, they are called, '...And You Will Know Us by the Trail of Dead'. Which apparently is a reference to a Mayan chant. Both you and Doctorj might be interested in them I think.
> 
> They are a bit of an acquired taste, because of the complexity of their music, sometimes odd time signatures, and very technical and complicated drumming. Which is interesting as to how they manage the consistency because they change instruments in recordings and live. The also have a million different hooks, and some seriously stunning kick downs.
> 
> So enjoy, you probably wont ever hear too much like them.




Cheers Chops, great stuff.

Here is another complex band ... from the 80s .. RUSH.

Not for everyone but I`m sure your familar with the drummer.
Great solo in this clip from about 3 mins.


----------



## chops_a_must

spooly74 said:


> Not for everyone but I`m sure your familar with the drummer.
> Great solo in this clip from about 3 mins.




Yes... I'm familiar with Neal Pert.

Anyway, I'm seeing these guys tonight, 'Future of the Left'.

With one of my favourite contemporary drummers - half the band from Mclusky, who I've posted about previously here.

One of the best live bands going around apparently, and it's not hard to see why.

The Lord Hates A Coward (another wicked kick down):



And adeadenemyalwayssmellsgood:



Gotta love Welsh music...


----------



## chops_a_must

chops_a_must said:


> Anyway, I'm seeing these guys tonight, 'Future of the Left'.
> 
> With one of my favourite contemporary drummers - half the band from Mclusky, who I've posted about previously here.
> 
> One of the best live bands going around apparently, and it's not hard to see why.




Geez... that was one of the best gigs I've been to ever. Right up there with Eric Bachmann, even up there with Johnny Cash and The Highwaymen.

Got to meet the drummer man as well, Jack Egglestone, which was a big thrill.

Someone put half of the gig up on youtube as well, which is pretty sweet. You can see why I enjoyed it so much. Bludy awesome.

adeadenemyalwayssmellsgood live at the Amplifier bar: 



And they also did a cover of a favourite Mclusky song of mine. Made my week.

The gun's in my hand and I know it looks bad
But believe me I'm innocent
I'm fearful I'm fearful I'm fearful of flying
And flying is fearful of me!!!!@##!!
...
Nicotine stained on account of her crutch
And I'm aching from ****ing too much

Lightsabre Cocksucking Blues:


----------



## wayneL

Another classical ripper from "Britain's Got Talent"... only bloomin' 12 years old too.


----------



## wayneL

The next installment from Faryl Smith



It's hard to believe she is so young with a voice like that.

Only twelve years old.

T W E L V E !!!!


----------



## James Austin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsa_xWLOghg


----------



## Naked shorts

I am a huge fan of video clips!!

Check out this really chill song. The clip was made entirely from dice. (not computer graphics).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kta2lAYBCrE


Defiantly watch this clip too. It has to be one of the best if not the best i have ever seen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7z7dbXMPxNI&feature=related

p.s. How do you embed clips like your guys have done above?


----------



## James Austin

posted this song just yesterday, and today it was removed from utube,
dont want any one to miss out, so here it is again


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8N3OWrdpGGQ


----------



## James Austin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDf3c-McCmw&feature=related


----------



## prawn_86

On uni break so have been getting through a heaps of new music:

(all albums)

Energy 52 - Cafe del mare

Vicious Cuts - Summer 08 Dirty South mix

Booka Shade - The Sun and the Neon Light

One Love - Neon Nights

Grinspoon - Thrills, Kills and Sunday Pills (old classic summer album for me, reminds me of high school)

Rise Against - The Sufferer and the Witness

Weezer - 

and a bit of Tool thrown in for good measure

Waiting for Butterfly Effect new album and Ben Folds new one...


----------



## 2BAD4U

Death Magnetic - by Metallica.  Got the album the day it was released and can't stop listening to it.  They have returned to their best style after St. Anger which was a bit ordinary.

Other recent buys include:
White noise - The Living End - Good album
Viva La Vida - Coldplay - Wouldn't be depressed if I never heard any of it again
Breed Obsession - Gyroscope - Another good album
Stop Making Sense - Talking Heads - One from the archives and a classic album


----------



## Wysiwyg

Neil Young has some real thought provoking songs ... 

Comes a time
when you're driftin'
Comes a time
when you settle down
Comes a light
feelin's liftin'
Lift that baby
right up off the ground.

Oh, this old world
keeps spinning round
It's a wonder tall trees
ain't layin' down
*There comes a time*.


----------



## 2020hindsight

comes a time - gr8 stuff

what am I listening to? today? To suit the mood?
"Hang down your head Tom Dooley!" lol


----------



## Bronte

2020hindsight said:


> what am I listening to? today? To suit the mood?
> "Hang down your head Tom Dooley!" lol





We Love this thread 2020...... 

Is That All There Is ?  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTpFUT-lxls


----------



## Ashsaege

"Next thing you know we're in the bathroom brushing our teeth. That's all part of it, that's foreplay. Then you go sort out the recycling. That's not part of it but it's still very important. Then we're in the bedroom. You're wearing that ugly old baggy t-shirt from that team building exercise you did for your old work. And it's never looked better on you.

Oh, team building exercise '99!!!"

business time by Flight of the Conchords


----------



## Ashsaege

"Bowie's in space
Bowie's in space
Whatcha doin' out there man?
That's pretty freaky, Bowie.
What's a rock musician doing out in space man?
Isn't it cold, quite cold out there Bowie?
Do you need my jumper Bowie?
Does the space cold do funny things to your nipples, making them all pointy?
Bowie.
Do you use your pointy nipples as telescopic antennae transmitting data back to Earth?
Data back to Earth d-d-do, d-d-do, do do
I bet you do you freaky old bastard you"

Bowie by Flight of the Conchords


----------



## 2020hindsight

Bronte said:


> We Love this thread 2020......
> 
> Is That All There Is ?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTpFUT-lxls




lol - and these as well ... (to express the mood that is) ...
(couldn't find Julie London, but Doris Day's ok as well..)

  Doris Day sings "*The Party's Over*"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpqCBW_IVac Julie London  Cry Me a River

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9l3qAqzpPI  Julie London - The End of The World (1963)


----------



## Bronte

Bronte said:


> *Is That All There Is ?*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTpFUT-lxls



Nice ones 2020
Keep dancing, :dance: :dance:
Break out the Booze :alcohol:
& Have a ball artyman: artyman: 
Dow + 485


----------



## white_crane

Tool - Aenima


----------



## Bronte

white_crane said:


> Tool - Aenima




http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=uCEeAn6_QJo


----------



## James Austin

Bronte said:


> http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=uCEeAn6_QJo




Bronte

I've got one of those little white fluff balls (fletcher) at home, and if i played him that music of yours, it would make him sillier than the wheel he already is, 

so instead i play him this. . . . it doesnt help much

James

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4PGJhlCpnM&feature=related


----------



## Bronte

Fletcher is absolutely gorgeous,
and your music is really beautiful.
Thanks for posting


----------



## white_crane

Bronte said:


> http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=uCEeAn6_QJo




Check out their other ones, they have some wicked music videos...

You're a Tool fan I take it?




James Austin said:


> Bronte
> 
> I've got one of those little white fluff balls (fletcher) at home, and if i played him that music of yours, it would make him sillier than the wheel he already is




Wait till he watches the clips!


----------



## Bronte

Go Fletcher  lol


----------



## Wysiwyg

Judith Durham with the voice of an angel.

Another you ( love the dude on bass )



and hey there Georgie girl  your always window shopping but never stopping to buy  shivers lol


----------



## CoffeeKing

Don't ask me why, I just didn't...


----------



## nunthewiser

Police and thieves- The clash
5456 was my number- Toots and the maytals
blow-phil manning/matt taylor "oz blues "album
master of the universe(not live version)-hawkwind
coaster bus-ash grunwald
ace of spades (not live version) motorhead

all above singles


----------



## prawn_86

Butterfly Effect - Final Conversion of Kings
Kings of Leon - Because of Times & Only By The Night

All 3 are albums


----------



## arco

One of my favorites...............


If you like the Eagles.......you should like Restless Heart


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0agHSXdTRtE

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=X10r1ufziyI&NR=1

East listening for trading.................


----------



## arco

Restless Heart

Should have mentioned their website

http://www.restlessheartband.com/

Some of my favorites

Big Iron Horses

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=_cC7NlSRgv4

Mending Fences

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=tukuWCVQwwU&feature=related

arco


----------



## cutz

Radiohead OK Computer.


----------



## Rockhoundnz

Simple Man by Lynard Skynard.


----------



## seasprite

GreatPig said:


> Pink Floyd, Santana, etc, other guitar artists like Jimi Hendrix, Ry Cooder, Joe Satriani,  and a variety of other groups and solo artists.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> GP



yep,yep,yep,yep and yep 
also george thoroughgood 
zz top
Jimmy Barnes (Cold Chisel) , Dire Straits , Mick Jagger , some reggae & blues .
Farrokh Bulsara (also known as Freddy Mercury)


----------



## chops_a_must

Listening to a bit of Tame Impala at the moment.

Were signed to Motherwolf's label after they ran out of songs to cover. Causing a bit of noise here in Perth.

Not surprisingly they are just another cover band posing as something else. Having bucket loads of money spent on them. Enormous amounts...

Basically a new but much much worse version of Cream. Despite the fact you shouldn't be playing that music unless you are dropping bucket loads of drugs, you shouldn't be ripping that music off at all...

So if you are vapid, vacuous and completely devoid of being able to listen to some creative and original music, they are definitely for you:

http://www.myspace.com/tameimpala

In between trying to get a whole host of roll variations down pat, I've been listening to Umpire. A very good band:

http://www.myspace.com/umpiretheband

And Polvo. The progenitors of math rock:


----------



## Pairs Trader

I find the jazz chanel on Foxtel to be soothing to have playing in the background whilst trading.


----------



## xyzedarteerf

Listening to this atm.
Death Cab For Cutie - I will follow you into the dark. Illustrated.


----------



## chops_a_must

xyzedarteerf said:


> Listening to this atm.
> Death Cab For Cutie - I will follow you into the dark. Illustrated.



Nice.

Occasionally, I listen to a lot of anime themes for a laugh. This is one of those times.

Are you interested in sailor suit conclusions? Or are you a violent glutton?



Have you ever read letters on a door saying, "fancy hearing cake"? Perhaps you succumb to the fluffy temptations of wheat?


----------



## xyzedarteerf

chops_a_must said:


> Nice.
> Occasionally, I listen to a lot of anime themes for a laugh. This is one of those times.
> Are you interested in sailor suit conclusions? Or are you a violent glutton?
> 
> Have you ever read letters on a door saying, "fancy hearing cake"? Perhaps you succumb to the fluffy temptations of wheat?




well when it comes to anime i like the classics myself.

Ninja Scroll 1993 - English version released in 1996. Ending Theme.


Crying Freeman 1990 - Ending Theme.


----------



## nunthewiser

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=AlbUCqtzC0E

cruisin.................

worth a listen for those that like a smooth groove


----------



## Ashsaege

im currently listening to King Crimson - in the court of the Crimson King... its nice background music while i study for uni exams... tho i am spending most of my time procrustinatiing on here!


----------



## James Austin

I . . . I wish I could swim,
like the dolphines, like dolphines can swim




http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=2H4lgRE4UiA


----------



## Wysiwyg

Someone must remember this archived number.Can`t get it outa my head.

The intensity of the band brass section from 1 min.45 sec. takes the song to another level. 

 Neil Diamond with `Solitary Man` 

Click and enjoy.:


----------



## derty

RIP Mitch Mitchell - one of the best drummers of the 60's/70's and of all time.


----------



## fimmwolf

"Well the cars do the usual dances
Same old cruise and the kerbside crawl
But the rollergirl shes taking chances
They just love to see her take them on"


----------



## chops_a_must

xyzedarteerf said:


> well when it comes to anime i like the classics myself.



Yeah. But they aren't funny.

They are coherent.


----------



## privatename

J Geils Band - 'Just can't Wait". I also discovered Swanee's site (www.swanee.com.au). All his songs are on the site and playable as MP3s. You can hear the stylus go on and off the discs he has used to get them on the site. Some great songs in there:

"If I were a carpenter, and you were a lady,
Would you marry me anyway, have a little wooden baby"


----------



## fimmwolf

What a voice!


----------



## drillinto

Stravinsky's "Fantastic Scherzo". 
The CBC Symph Orch is conducted by Stravinsky.


----------



## chops_a_must

The other thread reminded me.  The Stray Cats:


----------



## chops_a_must

Seems appropriate right now. Beautiful song.


----------



## GumbyLearner

Im listening to the pioneer of Swamp

www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRF24LY5pvw


----------



## wayneL

For the opera buffs, this is really very good:

I Capuleti e i Montecchi - Anna Netrebko and Elina Garanca at the height of their powers. (Just the sound and a still picture unfortunately)


----------



## GumbyLearner

I'm listening to the 

Presidents of the United States of America

MACH 5

www.youtube.com/watch?v=19McuaPKjI8

Great tune!


----------



## GumbyLearner

GumbyLearner said:


> I'm listening to the
> 
> Presidents of the United States of America
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DILjWO7DqA
> 
> MACH 5 by The Presidents of the United States of America (from a decade ago BTW)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=19McuaPKjI8
> 
> Great tune!




Mach 5 

Another great tune to add GIVEN the AUTO crisis in the USA

"The only day that matters is today..."

Wake up Einstein.


----------



## GumbyLearner

Even on Letterman!!!!

www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOY7U3ckeUA 

Make sense to me.


----------



## wayneL

The best Christmas song ever - The Pogues with Kirsty MacColl -The Fairytale of New York


----------



## GumbyLearner

No-one in the free market gets a holiday

But a great tune to cheap us motivated....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6rC6LUHKKw&feature=related 


:jump:


----------



## Wysiwyg

The *Sunnyboys* are THE fave band in thy youth.Music is a fun timewarp...arrr love it. 

Band -- *Sunnyboys* --- Song -- *Happy Man*

p.s. could posters put the song name or artist up when they post as it is more likely others will appreciate your taste if they know what the song name is.Thanks.


----------



## theasxgorilla

Genesis, Home by the Sea, live:


----------



## theasxgorilla

Linkin Park, Given Up, live...probably not for the feint hearted, but if you're open minded enough and can persevere you'll hear one of the most amazing voices in the history of rock.


----------



## Sean K

I'm listening to a Peruvian guy with iPod on sing ABBA in Spanish in the office next to me.


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

Veritgo


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

Dire Straits - Water of Love


----------



## GumbyLearner

Great Band


----------



## GumbyLearner

John Saffran - what a logical fella


----------



## GumbyLearner

John Saffran - what a logical fella


----------



## pacestick

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=LWHExJvpn-k

 just before my time


----------



## prawn_86

*Tommie Sunshine - Ultra Rock Remixed*. Awesome stuff, something heaps different

*Crookers* Great Aussie DJ's. The re-inventors of 'Rock and Rave'

*Presets - Apocalypso*. J Award winning album so thought i would give it another spin


----------



## nunthewiser

Ray charles....................I got a woman


----------



## Mr Capital

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=Wi08stkXHZo



Detroit Techno.


----------



## nunthewiser

Toots and the maytals...................54 56 thats my number

Cypress Hill .........................Tequila sunrise


----------



## tigerboi

richard clapton,dire straits,steely dan,cold chisel,billy idol,christoper cross,john cougar mellencamp to name a few

great music of the 70's & 80's


----------



## nunthewiser

house is now empty of civilised life

closest neihbour 1km away

Metalica ................master of puppets..........

full volume through every speaker inside and outside house


PRICELESS!


----------



## drillinto

Edouard Lalo - Spanish symphony for violin and orchestra.

[Violin: Anne-Sophie Mutter]


----------



## Julia

Drillinto, that sounds good.  Do you like the Bruch Violin Concerto?
Almost makes me weep every time.

Last weekend on Radio National's "Music Deli" was a great live concert from Arlo Guthrie including the famous "Alice's Restaurant".  So much fun over the top of a serious political message which is still relevant all these years later.


----------



## drillinto

Julia said:


> Drillinto, that sounds good.  Do you like the Bruch Violin Concerto?
> Almost makes me weep every time.
> 
> Last weekend on Radio National's "Music Deli" was a great live concert from Arlo Guthrie including the famous "Alice's Restaurant".  So much fun over the top of a serious political message which is still relevant all these years later.




Yes. I do like the adagio of Max Bruch Violin Concerto N °1 in G minor.

My other favourite is the Tchaikowsky Violin Concerto in D, Op.35, played by Jascha Heifetz and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra directed by Fritz Reiner.


----------



## Julia

Yes, and it's probably more widely known.
I'm a bit less keen on Tchaikovsky, perhaps as a result of over-exposure to his ballet music as a kid.


----------



## pacestick

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=nze8B39OB0k&feature=related


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Sorry to intrude, I must report the recent death of Dave Dee

Of *Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick & Tich.
*
Gone to the Great Mod in the sky.

gg


----------



## wayneL

Jeez I thought all the classical music fans had disappeared.

Here's yet another version of Ave Maria (W Gomez) in Spanish, sung by Elina Garanca -  smitten.


----------



## GumbyLearner

Lee Chae Yeon - The Two of Us


----------



## GumbyLearner

John Mayer - Tracing


----------



## GumbyLearner

This is for 50 years of Motown

These guys never got there, BUT they were more funky!!!

 Smashed out persecuted stand-up funky!


----------



## GumbyLearner

These guys make the Stones SOUND like amateurs!
Great band no presumptions, amazing!
Undeniably ----> straight to the point

The Black Crowes - Jealous Again


The Black Crowes - Remedy


----------



## weird

... this chick can do it 'nice and rough'


----------



## CoffeeKing

Rewind and dropped back in time, a couple of decades ago


----------



## drillinto

Claude Debussy: Images

[Piano: Walter Gieseking]


----------



## awg

The late Great Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## GumbyLearner

Roy Orbison


----------



## GumbyLearner

The Traveling Wilburys


----------



## Wysiwyg

awg said:


> The late Great Stevie Ray Vaughan




For some reason I was reminded of Robert Cray Band ...

""It's Wednesday night, my woman is out
Once again I'm home alone

Lately every Wednesday night
She's late getting home

She phoned from work at quittin' time
Says the bossed asked her to stay
She says she's makin' double time

But I suspect foul play
I suspect foul play""


----------



## pacestick

this gal could belt them out

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=bImUp-zQCxU


----------



## wayneL

Driving home from Londinium - Harry Chapin and The Boss


----------



## Bronte

Bronte said:


> When trading....
> I listen to Baroque music. :scratch:



After over indulgence I listen to Baroque :bloated:


----------



## MS+Tradesim

For those who appreciate European metal.

Delain - "The Gathering":



PAIN with Anette Olzon (Nightwish) - "Follow Me":


----------



## MS+Tradesim

Sonata Arctica - "White Pearl, Black Oceans" (fan video, but good song):




Therion - "Son of the Staves of Time":


----------



## drillinto

Moritz Moszkowski (Composer)
Spanish Dances, op.12: five short postcards from Spain, originally for piano duet but now more often heard in their orchestral version; jolly and entertaining.


----------



## white_goodman

Id reccommend even for some of you old timers....

Deadmau5 (got some full on electro mixes but some good chillout ones)


----------



## white_goodman

for the younger ones


----------



## rub92me

Just loaded up the iPod with some stuff I haven't played for a while:
David Gray - A Century Ends - his first and still his best imho.
The Who - Tommy - best concept album.
De Dijk - Live - best dutch band in the past 20 years (since Doe Maar)
Bruce Springsteen - The River
Kate Bush - The Kick Inside 
Dead Kennedys - Fresh fruit for rotting vegetables
Bob Dylan - Bootleg Series
R.E.M - Automatic for the people
Radiohead - My iron lung
Roger Waters - Amused to death

Me, old? Naah.


----------



## GumbyLearner

Good luck Mr.Obama!!!

What's the WORLD going to eat my friend???????????????????????


----------



## GumbyLearner

DONT BE SHALLOW! People are People!


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

Anyone got a phone



Just call baby, CALL !


----------



## GumbyLearner

Fact is he voted with a lot of these guys

DYOR

This is my advice to Mr. Obama!!!!



Thanks Mr. BUSH!!!


----------



## xyzedarteerf

Van Nuys - by Sixx:A.M.
Dedicated to those who have died in the biggest business in Van Nuys.


----------



## GumbyLearner

The Beastie Boys - Hey Ladies


----------



## GumbyLearner

Benny Benassi - Satisfaction (REMIX)

Terrible editing but best version available. :


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

The Steve Miller Band - Jet Airliner


----------



## GumbyLearner

Good call Mr.Obama! But thats just surface level populism.
THINK BIG!
I know bailout money is being used to renovate bathrooms!
Thankyou for your honesty

Remember TRON!

My **** smells better than yours!! Think about it!


----------



## GumbyLearner

Paul Kelly - Dumb Things


----------



## GumbyLearner

From Little Things Big Things Grow


----------



## James Austin

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=1hakouGEXdc


----------



## noirua

All I can say about this thread now is "come back 2020 as fast as possible", good grief.


----------



## white_crane

Here's one from left of field...

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=WbAa6fiPeI0

Con Te Partiro (aka Time to Say Goodbye)
Sarah Brightman


----------



## GumbyLearner

Damn it feels good to be a gangster


----------



## gav

Latest addition to my Ipod is the album "Indestructible" by Disturbed.

Here's one off that album, called "Perfect Insanity". Really gets me goin in the gym


----------



## GumbyLearner

Cool song Gav. 
You might like these guys. (No roids involved, just power chords and
funky at the same time!) 

One Inch Man by Kyuss


----------



## gav

Haha, thanks Gumby.  No roids here...
That song has an "interesting" video clip.. LOL...


----------



## white_crane

gav said:


> Latest addition to my Ipod is the album "Indestructible" by Disturbed.




So would you recommend the album?  I have _Believe_ and _The Sickness_.


----------



## GumbyLearner

white_crane said:


> So would you recommend the album?  I have _Believe_ and _The Sickness_.




No I dont recommend that stuff, but I'll put my stamp my (fantastic IMO) stamp of approval on these songs!



Another fantastic song


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin

Billy Idol Wiplash Smile is a very good album.


----------



## gav

white_crane said:


> So would you recommend the album?  I have _Believe_ and _The Sickness_.




Most definitely.  If you love "The Sickness", you will love "Indestructible".  Gets me really pumped at the gym. No way I could listen to it whilst driving, I'd end up losing my license


----------



## GumbyLearner

Eddy Grant -Electric Avenue


----------



## GumbyLearner

Mental As Anything -The Nips are gettng bigger


----------



## Wysiwyg

I like your style of music Gumby but I could not handle the mentals at this hour of the day.

Is that what they play on the radios around your way to get the neurons flooding with blood?


----------



## GumbyLearner

Wysiwyg said:


> I like your style of music Gumby but I could not handle the mentals at this hour of the day.
> 
> Is that what they play on the radios around your way to get the neurons flooding with blood?




No. Just memories of home. High guitar chords and the odd 1/3 turd shirt. :


----------



## rub92me

Still a lot of confusion about watching and listening in this thread. Video killed the radio star I suppose...


----------



## GumbyLearner

Alien Ant Farm - Smooth Criminal (cover of the legendary Michael Jackson hit)

I wonder if that's the real 'Bubbles' clapping on the lead singer's lap?

This song is dedicated to those gurus at the S.E.C.


----------



## GumbyLearner

Rose Tattoo- We Can't Be Beaten

Gotta love Angry, he loves kids!


----------



## GumbyLearner

Fats Domino - Ain't that a shame


----------



## GumbyLearner

Stevie Wonder -  Superstitious

Funky ****


----------



## GumbyLearner

Lee Hyo Ri - Hey Mister Big


----------



## GumbyLearner

The Wonder Girls - Tell Me


----------



## GumbyLearner

Lee HyoRi - 10 minutes : :

 :


----------



## GumbyLearner

You Am I - Trike (Great!!!)


----------



## GumbyLearner

OMC - How Bizarre


----------



## Bill M

Hey guys, I'm having a few wines here and the Mrs has gone to bed. I'm listening to Led Zeppelin, Nobodys Fault But Mine................

Check it out, my head set is on and it's great old ****!!!!!!!


----------



## Julia

I'm listening to an Elgar CD which includes "Land of Hope and Glory".

This must surely be one of the most inspiring pieces of music ever written in terms of patriotic music.   You'd think the Brits would use it as their national anthem in place of the very dull "God Save the Queen".


----------



## nunthewiser

Julia said:


> I'm listening to an Elgar CD which includes "Land of Hope and Glory".
> 
> This must surely be one of the most inspiring pieces of music ever written in terms of patriotic music.   You'd think the Brits would use it as their national anthem in place of the very dull "God Save the Queen".





The sex pistols version of "god save the queen " much more upbeat and funkier to listen too


----------



## sinner

A cover of Bob Dylans "Maggie's Farm" done by Rage Against the Machine.

Great song Bill M!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VRgaAHNNT8


----------



## weird




----------



## ZacR

I recently watched the movie 'Across The Universe'.

It renewed my love of The Beatles! I ended up buying the soundtrack...

Joe Anderson's version of Hey Jude is amazing


----------



## cashcow

Muse: Black Holes and Revelations
Dream Theater: Octavarium


----------



## GumbyLearner

Eminem  What a pussy!


----------



## GumbyLearner

Don't hate the player, hate the game!
Dan the Automator


----------



## Dowdy

How do you add a youtube link so you can view it in the post like GumbyLearner has done


----------



## SenTineL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1FkbvGl-IU

oldie but goodie, it's the song that got me into the band.
In Flames - Take this life


----------



## xyzedarteerf

Dowdy said:


> How do you add a youtube link so you can view it in the post like GumbyLearner has done




I will use Gumby's post above as an example.

Click the arrow circled in blue. 
The youtube clip will change as shown below.
On the circle in Red right click copy all the embedded link and paste it on notepad. 





On notepad you will get something like this below.
Copy all the characters circled in Red only.




Open a new blank notepad and paste the characters you copied above
and place them in between exactly as shown below. 
You can then paste these shown below on your post.



Thats it.
make sure you use the preview post to check for errors in your post.
Hope my guide is clear as mud  let me know if your having problems.


----------



## SenTineL

|

thanks mate it works for me!


----------



## Bill M

xyzedarteerf, thanks very much for showing us how to embed the videos.

Here's one for today as the markets are going down. I saw these guys live in the 70's at Adelaide Oval.


----------



## GumbyLearner

Joe Budden - Touch & Go


----------



## Dowdy

Alright! It worked. Well here's my song


----------



## GumbyLearner

P. Diddy - Bad Boy for Life


----------



## GumbyLearner

28 Days - Deadly Like


----------



## Bill M

Hey Gumby, I can see the type of music you are into. For me it doesn't matter how old I get I keep up with the times. Here's one, a couple years old but right up your ally, I love it....


----------



## SenTineL

totally different styles there Bill M, just because they both 'rap'....

28 days are a band, they used to be quite a  rocky, short, fast, loud band type with a electronic edge with was all the rage 10 - 15 years ago, from what i remember anyway.


----------



## GumbyLearner

SenTineL said:


> totally different styles there Bill M, just because they both 'rap'....
> 
> 28 days are a band, they used to be quite a  rocky, short, fast, loud band type with a electronic edge with was all the rage 10 - 15 years ago, from what i remember anyway.




Well there's a new group now., But damn they were good!


----------



## GumbyLearner

De La Soul - The Land of Oooh!


----------



## GumbyLearner

Daddy Cool - Come BAck Again


----------



## prawn_86

*FloBots - Fight With Tools*

I cant recommend this album enough. A lot of the views expressed are very similar to those here at ASF, plus musically its an interesting mash up of hip-hop and jazz.

Listen to it...

*Handlebars*
"Me and my friends understand the future
I see the strings that control the systems"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9ePsSi9y9Y

*There's a War going on for mind*
"They construct ransom letters from biblical passages and bleed mascara into the holy water supplies" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3u-dGvTpwSI


----------



## xyzedarteerf

Warren G ft Adina Howard - What's Love Got To Do With It


Warren G "Smokin' Me Out"


Here's the full Music Video all others have embedding disabled.


----------



## BentRod

Too much Yank rap chaps.

Come back home


----------



## nunthewiser

agrees with bent rod .. how about some " hilltop hoods" nosebleed section


----------



## BentRod

xyzedarteerf said:


> I will use Gumby's post above as an example.
> 
> Click the arrow circled in blue.
> The youtube clip will change as shown below.
> On the circle in Red right click copy all the embedded link and paste it on notepad.
> 
> View attachment 28015
> 
> 
> On notepad you will get something like this below.
> Copy all the characters circled in Red only.
> 
> View attachment 28016
> 
> 
> Open a new blank notepad and paste the characters you copied above
> and place them in between exactly as shown below.
> You can then paste these shown below on your post.
> View attachment 28017
> 
> 
> Thats it.
> make sure you use the preview post to check for errors in your post.
> Hope my guide is clear as mud  let me know if your having problems.





X,

   You can skip the notepad part, just copy and paste the entire embedded into the youtube tags.


----------



## BentRod

> how about some " hilltop hoods"




Ah...love that Piano


----------



## nunthewiser

yep mighty cool cruizin versatile bunch......


----------



## nunthewiser

might enjoy a bit of spearhead also . "HOME " album .. forgive the vagueness but its track 6 on that album  track 1 not too shabby either . whole album not bad come to think of it


----------



## BentRod

> but its track 6 on that album




Ah been a while. 

Nice Choon!


----------



## nunthewiser

bit of a groover there mr rod


----------



## Bill M

This what they played in Manly Warringah Leagues Club when Manly won the premiership last year.


----------



## GumbyLearner

Outkast - Hey Ya
Outkast - Morris Brown


----------



## jonnycage

pearl jams last kiss.   and to fit the current economic mood replace
the lyrics with ' where oh where can my, cash flow be ....'
it can ease the pain

jonny


----------



## James Austin

great voice, great song.

also great movie if you havent seen it.


|



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0V7WItOr4O8&feature=PlayList&p=DA8F1938C47D7431&index=2


----------



## GumbyLearner

Handsome Boy Modeling School - Hey there Georgie Girl




Handsome Boy Modeling School - Waterworld


----------



## GumbyLearner

Powderfinger - Like A Dog


----------



## GumbyLearner

Split Enz - Six Months on a Leaky Boat


----------



## GumbyLearner

Brian Ferry - Lets Stick Together


----------



## BentRod

James Austin said:


> great voice, great song.
> 
> also great movie if you havent seen it.
> 
> 
> |
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0V7WItOr4O8&feature=PlayList&p=DA8F1938C47D7431&index=2





Nice selection James.

I was listening to it earlier Tonight, was even going to post it.

Freaky


----------



## GumbyLearner

Gerling


----------



## GumbyLearner

Che Fu - Fade Away


----------



## GumbyLearner

The Beastie Boys - (You Gotta) Fight For Your Right (To Party)

The Beastie Boys - No Sleep Till Brooklyn


----------



## GumbyLearner

RUN DMC - It's Tricky


----------



## nunthewiser

GumbyLearner said:


> The Beastie Boys - (You Gotta) Fight For Your Right (To Party)
> 
> The Beastie Boys - No Sleep Till Brooklyn




Mmmmmmmmmmmm u like da beasties ??

try listening to " In sound From way out " album ..... whole album a gem . oldie but a goodie . instrumental ........ not just rap these boys


----------



## GumbyLearner

nunthewiser said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmm u like da beasties ??
> 
> try listening to " In sound From way out " album ..... whole album a gem . oldie but a goodie . instrumental ........ not just rap these boys




LOve em nun. Their original influence was punk. Hybrid of punk and rap!


----------



## nunthewiser

GumbyLearner said:


> LOve em nun. They're original influence was punk. Hybrid of punk and rap!




find that album i mentioned ... absoluetly grooving . instrumental ... doesent miss a beat....... " In sound From way out " album 

you,ll never look at them in the same way again


----------



## GumbyLearner

RUN DMC (SERVED) - It's Like That


----------



## GumbyLearner

Weddings Parties Anything - Fathers Day



Tears for Fears - Everybody wants to rule the world



Tears for Fears - Shout


----------



## GumbyLearner

Men Without Hats - Safety Dance


----------



## GumbyLearner

nunthewiser said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmm u like da beasties ??
> 
> try listening to " In sound From way out " album ..... whole album a gem . oldie but a goodie . instrumental ........ not just rap these boys




I actually have an originial 12" vinyl No Sleep till Brooklyn.


----------



## GumbyLearner

Henry Rollins and the Hard-Ons
Let there be Rock


----------



## GumbyLearner

A bit of hip-hop & rap

Busta Rhymes - Break Ya Neck


----------



## GumbyLearner

Hate to say I you so - The Hives


----------



## BentRod

You blokes are making me feel old with the Run DMC/Beastie stuff.
Great stuff.
Brings back some great memories !


Off the "Moment Of Truth" Album by Gangstarr(not bad for American crap)  :


----------



## Beenjammin

Some really great bands mentioned here..

For the Accadacca fans you'll love this...Brian back in the Geordie days.

<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dsEo8i9dGSs&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dsEo8i9dGSs&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsEo8i9dGSs


----------



## Beenjammin

Heres one Id love to hear Accadacca do a cover of...dunno about the outfits though.......

<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0gPulu85q04&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0gPulu85q04&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gPulu85q04


----------



## Beenjammin

And lastly AC/DC's only song that mentions the Bourse.....

"Crashed out of the Market,
Out on the floor.....

......Dragged down to the bottom
Screamin' for air
The shark must get his share!"

<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dQKpMRetkB0&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dQKpMRetkB0&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>

Then again, there are a few songs that could apply:


Highway to Hell
Go Down
Lets Get It Up
Deep In The Hole
Money Talks
Back In Business
Aint No Fun Waitin Round to be a Millionaire
If You Want Blood (You Got It)
Whatd'ya do for Money Honey
Got you by the balls
Goodbye and good riddance to bad luck
Caught with your Pants Down
Meltdown

Happy listening!


----------



## GumbyLearner

Disposable Heroes of Hiphoprisy
- Television Drug of a Nation


----------



## nunthewiser

Police and thieves............. the CLASH version


----------



## GumbyLearner

Hit the Floor - Johnny Gill

When market bottom is finally reached - I'm going to ->


----------



## GumbyLearner

Too Much Monkey Business - Chuck Berry



Too Much Monkey Business - The Beatles



Too Much Monkey Business - The Yard Birds


----------



## GumbyLearner

Pig In A Can: A New Perspective On the Blues


----------



## GumbyLearner

How I love objectivity especially in the 80's

Pseudo Echo - Listening


----------



## GumbyLearner

Silverchair - Tomorrow

For Bernie Madoff

"You say your money isn't everything but I'd like to see you live without it.
You think you can keep on going living like a king. Ooooh... therefore strong without it"


----------



## kingcarmleo

Nirvana-about a girl, live on mtv unplugged. Awesome performance


----------



## GumbyLearner

Every Breathe You Take - The Police (Original Version)



I'll Be Missing You - P. Diddy (Formerly known as Puff Daddy but now known as P. Diddy covering the original song, Every Breathe You Take)


----------



## GumbyLearner

Regurgitator - Kung Fu Sing


----------



## Green08

Good Morning Vietnam - Great Movie 


really kicks in at the 1.59 min no script Robin made it up as he went.
Martha and the Vendellas - Nowhere to Run to
Beach Boys
The CD is Great to drive to with the full songs

Mamas and the Papas - California Dreamin

​


----------



## Green08

Classic - Hunters and Collectors - Best Full Rock CD Loud and Driving with a Great Bass


 





​


----------



## GumbyLearner

Jean Michel Jarre - Oxygene Parts 1, 2, 3 and part 4
Frogs don't always walk, they can jump


----------



## GumbyLearner

No it's not the Beasties dressed up!

Advice to the G20 CRONIES!

Devo - Whip IT!!! "Break your Mumma's Back"! It's not to late!
Too whip it, and whip it good!


----------



## GumbyLearner

The Black Crowes


----------



## nunthewiser

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8SIEd7o1Ow

some cruising blues from jethro tull


----------



## white_crane

Nightwish - Bye Bye Beautiful


----------



## Green08




----------



## Green08

Relevant change the countries sparring



This is beautiful

​

Pity modern music doesn't have anywhere near the longevity


----------



## robots

hello,

yes awesome track Green08, i am still stuck in the eighties, nick kershaw, howard jones, culture club, pet shop boys, mentals, just so many classics

but today, listened to 70min of glorious ABBA tunes from tribute group ABBAration at Etihad Stadium as part of the RCH day, paradise

thankyou
robots


----------



## Green08

> yes awesome track Green08, i am still stuck in the eighties, nick kershaw, howard jones, culture club, pet shop boys, mentals, just so many classics




Ahh a kinder soul!  what happened to rhythm and real lyrics. I love my CD collection - give my the 80's and some 90's anyday.   Have classical too.  None of this doofdoof sound

ABBA classic!  Saw them live in Australia, the play in New York and Sydney.


----------



## Green08

U2 - so beautiful

​


----------



## Green08

The Verve
​


----------



## Green08

Radiohead acoustic


love to be listening with Johnny Depp

An incredibly beautiful edition from the movie

​


----------



## Green08

This is so good live - Eric Clapton - Cocaine

​


----------



## GumbyLearner

Grinspoon - Dead Cat X3

:band:guitar:

Grinspoon - Black Friday


----------



## xyzedarteerf

We didn't start the flame War.


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

Sure Shot


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

Spiderbait- Stevie


----------



## GumbyLearner

Wild Boys - Duran Duran


----------



## GumbyLearner

The Living End

Prisoner of Society


Pictures in the Mirror


Whose gonna save us


----------



## GumbyLearner

More Living End


Thanks living dudes and we will roll on too! Cheers!

"5 weeks had passed when the Union made it clear..see your all expendable when all is said and done go back tomorrow and meet your new replacemant son"

Roll On


----------



## GumbyLearner

Who can it be NOW?


----------



## GumbyLearner

Safety Dance - Men Without Hats


----------



## GumbyLearner

Cream LIVE - Sunshine of your love

And Clapton said Led Zep were too loud in the 70's


----------



## GumbyLearner

NWA - Express Yourself (no marketing, no puffery, plain old skool hip/hop)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zitbExMdlvY


----------



## GumbyLearner

Pearl Jam Alive


----------



## GumbyLearner

Cheap Trick The Dream Police unedited (I hope)


----------



## xyzedarteerf

yo Gumby dude your flooding.


----------



## GumbyLearner

xyzedarteerf said:


> yo Gumby dude your flooding.




Sorry xyzedarteerf 

but thought I add another for good measure


----------



## GumbyLearner

You Am I - Good Mornin'



You Am I - Soldiers


----------



## GumbyLearner

Redgum - A.S.I.O



Redgum - I was only 19


----------



## GumbyLearner

You Am I - Trike

What a wonderful HONEST straight-forward group
That is rhythm that kicks ****


----------



## GumbyLearner

Hunters - When the river runs dry


----------



## Real1ty

The Prodigy - Omen

From the new album Invaders Must Die.

Any Prodigy fans out there should get the album as it's really good and much more like their old stuff.


----------



## GumbyLearner

Real1ty said:


> The Prodigy - Omen
> 
> From the new album Invaders Must Die.
> 
> Any Prodigy fans out there should get the album as it's really good and much more like their old stuff.





Cool Real1ty

I bet Garpal Gumnut would love this one too!

Any oldie but a goodie.

Firestarter


----------



## GumbyLearner

Van Morrison - Gloria



Keep it Simple


----------



## GumbyLearner

Midnight Oil - SHORT MEMORY

The designated Hilton style with
running water specially bought - SHORT MEMORY 



Midnight Oil - Tin Legs and Tin Mines


----------



## GumbyLearner

Psuedo Echo - Funky Town

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrK1...90FAB352&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=27


----------



## GumbyLearner

Machine Gun Fellatio : Mutha Fukka on a Motorcycle (Live)

SHE'S A MOTHER****ER ON A MOTORCYCLE


----------



## nulla nulla

Bob Dylan, Jimi Hendrix, The Who, Rolling Stones, Beatles, Dire Straights, Joe Cocker, Cold Chisel, AC/DC, Chicago, Doobie Bros and Steve Miller Band for starters.


----------



## GumbyLearner

Cameo - Word Up 80's Retro Boogie Dance

The clip just wouldn't work without the red crotch panel.


----------



## bowman

How do you go about embeding these you tube clips into a post?


----------



## MS+Tradesim

*Sirenia* - The Path to Decay





*Sirenia* - In Sumerian Haze





*Sirenia* - Sister Nightfall


----------



## MS+Tradesim

bowman said:


> How do you go about embeding these you tube clips into a post?




Use the youtube tags and paste the video code between them....


----------



## Timmy

I’m not normally a fan of musical comedy but am quite liking these guys.

Group is called “The Lonely Island”.

This is the cleanest piece of theirs I could find (just one moment of *language*):...




This one needs a *language warning*: ... 




If you like this and are feeling a little more adventurous search for "Jizz In My Pants" ... probably not for children (...derr)


----------



## motorway

Badfinger ( sad story  )

Baby Blue






Status Quo ( Early Psychedelia )

Pictures of Match Stick Men




motorway


----------



## motorway

bowman said:


> How do you go about embeding these you tube clips into a post?





look here at bottom

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/help/bb-codes#youtube

eg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL0T_lkBkOg


enclose this  EL0T_lkBkOg in the code

and there it is

Badfinger

Take It All



motorway


----------



## bowman

Thanks for the embed instructions MS - too easy.

Paul Simon's Graceland has got to be one of the most emotionally charged albums of all time.


----------



## bowman

What are your favourite melancholy/wistful/haunting pop songs?

I first saw Renee Geyer at the Mullumbimby footy oval when she was about 19.
How time flies.


----------



## MS+Tradesim

Think I might have posted this one previously but ahhh...

*Delain* - The Gathering. Gothic metal at its best.


----------



## Stan 101

I have been listening to Warren Vevon in the last week. That guy really knew how t make some bluesy riffs.

He made a band with REM called the Hindu Love Gods before he died. Great voice. Great play on words.


----------



## nunthewiser

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrV2YV2fdJI&feature=related



cat empire

enjoy


----------



## nunthewiser

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8SIEd7o1Ow

jethro tull blues
halleluiah


----------



## nunthewiser

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqCyTM1bF6Q


hilltop hoods


----------



## GumbyLearner

Bachman Turner Overdrive - Taking Care of Business


----------



## GumbyLearner

Just thought I'd throw in another BTO- Now just remember that's not a Bacon, Onion & Tomato! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6Xz27ALCc4&feature=related


----------



## GumbyLearner

Mondo Rock - Cool World



If you listen to the lyrics, there is no way I personally endorse them.
But they are cool anyway!


----------



## bowman

From the "Great pop songs you have probably forgotten" vault, here's a jingly jangly one from the really talented Monkee.

Dare you to not sing along in the chorus. :


----------



## GumbyLearner

Go on and take the money & run

**** the money and **** running. It will cost!


----------



## bowman

Feeling a touch of angst today?

This won't help at all.

There are a million guitar heroes on the planet. Why aren't there more Sax heroes?


----------



## GumbyLearner

For all my fans in Canberra.


----------



## GumbyLearner

Regurgitator 

The Song Formerly Known As


----------



## GumbyLearner

The Black Sorrows - Never Let Me Go


----------



## Real1ty

Boston - More than a feeling. 

Hair and Mo's everywhere


----------



## GumbyLearner

Naughty by Nature - Everything's gonna be alright


----------



## Wysiwyg

Another flashback from the 80`s when love was an elusive dream. Singer is   Guy McDonough with backup vocals from James Reyne.


----------



## robots

hello,

classic Gumbylearner, got that N by N record on tape in the car, gets a play each week

thanks man

professor robots


----------



## awg

Tommy Emmanuel

Master of guitar

a great Oz export

plays Oz built Maton guitars


----------



## Ardyne

old and wrinkly you can still spell ROCK.......C.U.L.T

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hptQw9C6mCI&feature=PlayList&p=AE0BFDB503EA71E2&index=52


----------



## white_crane

MS+Tradesim said:


> *Sirenia* - The Path to Decay
> *Sirenia* - In Sumerian Haze
> *Sirenia* - Sister Nightfall




Wow!  It's great to know that there is someone else out there who has heard of this band.  I actually have the album The 13th Floor, which has The Path to Decay on it.
Do you listen to any other European 'metal' (or other style) bands?  Nightwish?  Lacuna Coil?


----------



## Boggo

I just watched Elvis Costello with guests Norah Jones, Kris Kristofferson, Roseanne Cash and John Mellencamp on ABC 2... pretty good talent.

ABC 2 are advertising Radio Head in concert at 11 pm.


----------



## Tink

I am listening to Pink 
We are going to her concert this weekend 

There is not much I dont like in music

Great Thread : )


----------



## Timmy

Mr. "Wall of Sound" is looking at some different walls now, and for the next 19 years.

Writer & producer of this one:



Producer of the album that this ditty is from:


----------



## MS+Tradesim

white_crane said:


> Wow!  It's great to know that there is someone else out there who has heard of this band.  I actually have the album The 13th Floor, which has The Path to Decay on it.
> Do you listen to any other European 'metal' (or other style) bands?  Nightwish?  Lacuna Coil?




Yep. I think I've posted some earlier in the thread. The bands you mentioned plus Sonata Arctica, Within Temptation, Delain and some others. I love the European flavour.  I was really ticked when I discovered I'd missed the Nightwish concerts in Oz.


----------



## Tink

My daughter likes Nightwish, Lacuna Coil etc...

I love Nightwish's - Meadows of Heaven -- Beautiful song : )


----------



## Wysiwyg

Tink said:


> I am listening to Pink
> We are going to her concert this weekend
> 
> There is not much I dont like in music
> 
> Great Thread : )



Hey there Tink, how was live Pink? 

Pumping up the volume, breaking down to the beat
Cruisin' through the west side
We'll be checkin' the scene
Boulevard is freakin' as I'm comin' up fast
I'll be burnin' rubber, you'll be kissin' my ass
Pull up to the bumper, get out of the car
License plate says Stunner #1 Superstar


----------



## Lantern

I have always found this guy really funny. 
Hope you enjoy.

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=AK7m4hlLPv4


----------



## Real1ty




----------



## Tink

Hi Wysiwyg : )

We are going tonight - wooo - cant wait
Get this party started RIGHT NOW : )

We are on the floor up the front
I will have no voice tomorrow lol


----------



## Tink

Pink -- I dont believe you

Powerful song she performed last night and still stuck in my head lol
Excellent concert : )
Theatrical stage show was gorgeous, she is so petite and like a ragdoll doing those acrobatics on those ropes..
I really enjoyed it : )

...and I still got my voice lol


----------



## Agentm

any pics from the concert?


----------



## Tink

my friend has some on her mobile, hopefully I can get them on here : )


----------



## Tink

Hey I, I, I, I'm still alive, yeah

*Alive -- Pearl Jam*


----------



## GumbyLearner

I did it all for the..... well not necessarily but certainly a great tune

Nothings going to change including Australian social norms..


----------



## stock nub

*Apricot Rail*

Do you guys ever feel exhausted after a long day trading/ watching the markets?

The music these guys make is seriously good to help you relax after a long day.

They are called Apricot Rail and they are from Perth.

check them out at http://www.myspace.com/apricotrail

or download their new single at

http://agora.hiddenshoal.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=40&products_id=108

now before you flame me for spamming the forum no its not my own band.

Pouring milk out the window is their new single and its seriously good almost cleansing for your soul


----------



## GumbyLearner

Regurgitator - My Friend Robot


----------



## nunthewiser

chain.....thirty two twenty blues ........it boogies

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZlx5QJriBw&feature=related


----------



## GumbyLearner

**** the courage of the cold war warriors or kids for that matter just listen


----------



## Tink

In the end -- Linkin Park
(piano version)


----------



## Naked shorts

Willy Wonka and the chocolate factory, the remix!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8itXbALx7Mo


----------



## bumclouds

I've been heavily into electro house and progressive house for quite a while now .  

I also produce my own music - www.myspace.com/andyjonestronik


----------



## Tink

Be yourself -- Audioslave

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnhIIGfOw4A


----------



## drillinto

Bizet's Symphony in C.
It is a remarkable work, composed in less than a month 
when Bizet was barely seventeen.


----------



## Tink

*Golden Brown -- The Stranglers*
Aaah the golden oldies -- great song : )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIHBUGvAUMo&feature=related


----------



## Agentm




----------



## Tink

My son saw The Presets in Concert last week : )
We love our music lol

I like this one - The Presets - If I know you

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zkjDBQwalw


----------



## Mc Gusto

I get all my music from http://what.cd

at the moment i am big into indie/folk indie/pop.

am loving the likes of the fleet foxes, woods, phoenix, dodos, iron & wine, bon iver etc

Thanks
Gusto


----------



## Naked shorts

Tink said:


> *Golden Brown -- The Stranglers*
> Aaah the golden oldies -- great song : )



Agreed tink, that song is amazing.


----------



## GumbyLearner

Great Remake

 - talk about moving


----------



## GumbyLearner

From little things big things grow


----------



## GumbyLearner

Archie Roach - Down City Streets


----------



## GumbyLearner

*Re: Apricot Rail*



stock nub said:


> Do you guys ever feel exhausted after a long day trading/ watching the markets?
> 
> The music these guys make is seriously good to help you relax after a long day.
> 
> They are called Apricot Rail and they are from Perth.
> 
> check them out at http://www.myspace.com/apricotrail
> 
> or download their new single at
> 
> http://agora.hiddenshoal.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=40&products_id=108
> 
> now before you flame me for spamming the forum no its not my own band.
> 
> Pouring milk out the window is their new single and its seriously good almost cleansing for your soul




Cool man. don't knock you for adding to the thread at all.

Just remember plenty of people just like music and don't give a flying **** who made it or sang the ****!  Including me! Otherwise, where are the royalties? Otherwise **** OFF!!!


----------



## GumbyLearner

TOOL


----------



## Tink

*Empire of the Sun *- We Are The People

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YN2lsrWN34


----------



## Naked shorts

*Re: Apricot Rail*



stock nub said:


> Do you guys ever feel exhausted after a long day trading/ watching the markets?
> 
> The music these guys make is seriously good to help you relax after a long day.
> 
> They are called Apricot Rail and they are from Perth.
> 
> check them out at http://www.myspace.com/apricotrail
> 
> or download their new single at
> 
> http://agora.hiddenshoal.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=40&products_id=108
> 
> now before you flame me for spamming the forum no its not my own band.
> 
> Pouring milk out the window is their new single and its seriously good almost cleansing for your soul




hey stock nub, i checked them out. they are surprisingly good.

lol at their "sounds like" section on myspace

Sounds like: 'some time-lapse Belgian art-house film about clouds or migrating ducks'.


----------



## Green08

Guns and Roses

​


----------



## Green08

Love the Foos

​


----------



## motorway

Very few covers are as good as this

esp Beatle ones  ( Joe Cocker's are pretty good )

Zoot

motorway


----------



## Green08

I remember this in my younger days - old but a classic OK the only doof doof music I will listen too: Good for a work out

​


----------



## Tink

Yep, love Guns N Roses : ) -- they were fantastic LIVE :

Listening to

*Nelly Furtado* - Say It Right

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-ADQg8Qcis


----------



## Iggy_Pop

Iggy Pop

and Red Hot Chilli Peppers

and Kings of Leon

and System of a Down

and soon ACDC live, haven't seen them since 1975.....


----------



## bowman

Life in the 80's. Some classic pop, some silly videos and the beginning of the fall of Hi-Fi.
Digital killed the analog star.


----------



## Tink

*Seal *－ Crazy 

A real get up and go-er : )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Doh6hj9CJ84


----------



## Mad Mel

Classic Canadian rock from my misspent youth.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zd-x9H6lfMs

Oddly enough, written 15 years before New Orleans did sink.


----------



## Tink




----------



## drillinto

Leonard Bernstein
West Side Story


----------



## Aargh!

Deadmau5
Slip


----------



## Tink

How can you sit still to this one


----------



## Green08

I was 16 when I saw the movie The Wall at the Walker Street Cinema - North Sydney. Then went on to see them live - it was the best concert.

For the young ones - cameo Sir Bob





​


----------



## Green08

Classic

​


----------



## Tink

Aaaah Pink Floyd is great : )

I remember going on an excursion in high school and blarring that song on the bus all the way there....30 kids singing
'Hey teacher, leave us kids alone' : )
She laughed, then made us pay when we got there...lol


----------



## Green08

such a classic - saw Sade Live in Sydney



​


----------



## white_crane

couldn't find an official video


----------



## MS+Tradesim

Esoteric Swedish band *Therion*:

*The Siren of the Woods*




*Seawinds*




*Birth of Venus Illegitima*


----------



## dan-o

Im listening to the New Pornographers. Indie rock band from Canada. Album is Twin Cinema. Amazing stuff, worth checking out. they are Tony Jones' (from lateline, and Q & A) favourite band


----------



## Tink

*The Pussycat Dolls *- Jai Ho (You Are My Destiny)


----------



## Tink




----------



## Tink




----------



## MS+Tradesim

I don't like this band, too Marilyn Manson-esque for me. But there's something hypnotic about this song. Maybe his voice, so unexpected...


----------



## MS+Tradesim

Finnish power metal band, Sonata Arctica:


----------



## MS+Tradesim




----------



## jono1887

Bloc Party - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2EkcT9q28Q


----------



## GumbyLearner

An oldschool hip hop classic turned electro. 

P Diddy - Bad Boy For Life

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJn2MMNlQ4M&feature=related

or in dutch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZirZBsIr04&feature=related


----------



## Tink

*Van Morrison* -- Brown Eyed Girl


----------



## MS+Tradesim




----------



## Tink

*Alex Gaudino* Feat. Crystal Waters - Destination Calabria  

_love that sax : )_


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Tink said:


> *Van Morrison* -- Brown Eyed Girl




good choice mate.

gg


----------



## Tink




----------



## Tink

*Coldplay* - Viva La Vida


----------



## motorway

Kings of The World




Cherry Bomb





motorway


----------



## GumbyLearner

28 days - Rip it Up




Say What



What's the deal?


----------



## GumbyLearner

El Condor Pasa 



Simon and Garfunkel

Real Chill-Out Music


----------



## GumbyLearner

Psuedo Echo - Listening

I remember these guys from High School



A dream?


----------



## Tink

Great song Motorway 
Kings Of The World - Mississippi


----------



## Tink

*Cars *-- Let the good times roll


----------



## pacestick

johnny and june  gone but not forgotten 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzhzCF77GDo&feature=related


----------



## Plan B

This video really does have some meaning for me tonight!:alcohol:


----------



## drillinto

L'ArlÃ©sienne, Suite No.1: This is Bizet's most famous orchestral work.


----------



## GumbyLearner

Tony Joe White - Polk Salad Annie


----------



## GumbyLearner

50 Cent vs Joe Budden (You Decide Who takes it)

Like to start a poll on this one!


----------



## GumbyLearner

Joe Budden feat. Busta Rhymes


----------



## GumbyLearner

50 cent P.I.M.P and feat. Snoop Dogg

The tin drums don't win, the saga continues


----------



## GumbyLearner

Joe Budden - Whatever it takes (taking a line from Richo)


----------



## GumbyLearner

50 cent - In da club


----------



## GumbyLearner

Joe Budden - Who Killed Hip-Hop?


----------



## GumbyLearner

50 cent- Hustler's Ambition


----------



## GumbyLearner

Joe Budden - Three sides to a story


----------



## GumbyLearner

50 cent - Outta Control Remix feat. Mobb Deep


----------



## GumbyLearner

Who's going to play Sun City?


----------



## Tink

Aaah love it : )


----------



## Tink

Chequered love - *Kim Wilde*


----------



## GumbyLearner

We do know!


----------



## Tink

even tho it is a remake of Dead or Alive - I still like it : )
I dont know this young generation cant make their own music lol :


----------



## Tink

*Christina Aguilera *- Candyman


----------



## Green08

*S A N T A N A *​
Best recording - no visuals





​


----------



## Green08

Tink - I love Christina Agruilera,she is Gorgeous!


----------



## Green08

C H AN G E    O F   P A C E​
I do enjoy opera and classical. Thus I will introduce some of my favourites, endure as you may appreciate the change occassionally.  Music is beautiful. There is more than MTV - promise

Pavarotti


​


----------



## Green08

Utter Classic - I  know you  will know it when you hear it


​


----------



## Green08

Culture will impress your serious partner of life. you have moved beyond digital


OK no MTV for Mozart. A bit before his time and electronics

Some of my best trades have been to Mozart

​


----------



## Green08

I learnt this myself in defiance of the piano teacher ...whom I didn't like or the exams

​


----------



## Tink

Another great band saw live : )


----------



## Bafana

Just bought a five CD 80's collection which is driving my much younger wife nuts on our morning commute. He heee. Our 2 year old daughter loves it though. That said she doesn't like Lee Kernagan much. Oh oh oh, I'm a Southern Son.


----------



## Tink




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

Whatever happened to Unity? Ask Bernie


----------



## robots

hello,

b-52's and the proclaimers touring soon 80's heads

thankyou
professor robots


----------



## GumbyLearner

robots said:


> hello,
> 
> b-52's and the proclaimers touring soon 80's heads
> 
> thankyou
> professor robots




Where are the B-52's coming from...

Guam?


----------



## GumbyLearner

The Fauves - Fantastic Group

Dogs are the best people (There's a church, there's a steeple)

Great honest band and great fun, book them if you own a pub!


----------



## GumbyLearner

Head comes off the drummer. Replace the head!

Marketing

We're talking units, we're talking bucks!


----------



## Tink

*Metallica* -- Fade to Black


----------



## GumbyLearner

Who Let the Dogs Out - Baha Men


----------



## GumbyLearner

Denis Leary - I'm an Asshole

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Key7...9016F823&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=41

Handicapped people - who cares what about the homeless after Hurricane Katrina?
Ask Turntable about the vulture funds that helped him to get elected at the expense of the homeless.

Whale-skin hubskin hubcaps?

What about the forests in the Solomon Islands? My great Uncle fought there?
Why don't you just shutup and sing the song pal?

I'm an asshole and I'm proud of it. 

P.S. Ask hin about global warming, it just doesnt exist.

Thanks turntable!!!


----------



## Iggy_Pop

Iggy Pop = wanna be your dog

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OM9b3uUQ2zI


----------



## GumbyLearner

Midnight Oil - Tin legs & tin mines


----------



## GumbyLearner

Radio Birdman - Steve & Dan-o 

I was only 5, but man they were MEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Not that I just always loved objectivity, nooooooooooooooo! midgets footy!
But well done anyway. It would be great to meet you guys today, if you are brave enough too?


I would love to meet Radio Birdman. Now at their old age homes and explain to me why they hated WHATEVER so much and why? 
What weak ****s! Seriously weak


----------



## wayneL

Green08 said:


> C H AN G E    O F   P A C E​
> I do enjoy opera and classical. Thus I will introduce some of my favourites, endure as you may appreciate the change occassionally.  Music is beautiful. There is more than MTV - promise



Hear Hear!

I can still air guitar with the best of them (and does it come any better than She's Not There?), but for chills up the spine, I get my best bang for buck with classical and opera.

The Ave Maria a rich source of some of the best music around.

Here's a newish version in Spanish from William Gomez sung by Elina Garanca



...and another one composed by Verdi sung by Anna Netrebko


----------



## GumbyLearner

Well cheers Wayne they are beautiful but this is where I come from

THE FAUVES Great Band 

But baby I just love your bare brown skin...

Surf city limits, surf city limits, surf city limits....


It's a practical scientific reality....not to Turnbull or Turntable or whatever you want to call him....


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

Pearl Jam


----------



## GumbyLearner

Now here is

Devo - The Girl you Want


----------



## GumbyLearner

Resign Malcolm

Psuedo Echo - Living in A Dream


----------



## noirua

The USS Reuben James was the first United States ship sunk in the Second World War.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Reuben_James_(DD-245)

And the song "The sinking of the Reuben James":  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7jBbCQwJ0g&feature=related

The ship was named after Reuben James (1776-3/12/1838) who fought in the Barbary wars:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reuben_James


----------



## Tink




----------



## wayneL

*@inenigma*

Here is what you trying to post:


Here is the code you post, but replace the round brackets with square brackets: 

[youtube)jpUxYGoPLMg&hl[/youtube)


----------



## inenigma

Grizzley Bear

How the H3ll do I embed youtube clips ???


----------



## inenigma

wayneL said:


> Here is the code you post, but replace the round brackets with square brackets:





Cheers wanyeL


----------



## inenigma




----------



## inenigma




----------



## Green08

Thank goodness for a selection of music!

I need to relax on Saturday morning so playing is Mozart, currently Clarinet Concerto K622, 1st movement.

​Just have it in the background as you get around is very soothing


----------



## inenigma




----------



## inenigma




----------



## bowman

The year that Michael Jackson was  performing at the Motown 25th anniversary, Melbourne lads, The Models were being pretty funky too, but 
comparatively, with not a lot of motion.

On the youtube page someone mentions the inspiration for the keyboard riff was from Stevie Wonder's 'Superstition'.


----------



## Green08

Some brilliant portals of piano in movies

​


----------



## GumbyLearner

Excuse me Sir
You're taking all our money...could you at least teach us to dance

They offer coke and lots of dope but we just leave it alone!


----------



## prawn_86

Smething With Numbers doing an acoustic mash-up of 'Hits from the Bong' and 'Sex on Fire'

Amazing...!

About 11min in this link:
http://www.abc.net.au/triplej/media...tle=null&pluginColour=null&windowName=thisWin


----------



## bowman

"The human voice is the organ of the soul" - Longfellow


----------



## bowman

Digital's for data, analog's for emotion.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Just listening to Tom Waits Early Years Vol 2 
Very mellow.

gg


----------



## bowman

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Just listening to Tom Waits Early Years Vol 2
> Very mellow.
> 
> gg




I got to see him at a Qld Uni concert back in the late 70's.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

bowman said:


> I got to see him at a Qld Uni concert back in the late 70's.





You are a very fortunate person, never heard him live. What was it like?

gg


----------



## bowman

He's the real deal when it comes to performing. 
It was a solo gig and a very powerful performance with a theatrical 'street scene' stage set.

Quite amazing.

The QLD Uni radio station ZZZ did a lot of promoting and bought out quite a few post punk acts like XTC, Graham Parker, The Stranglers - to name three.

Great times.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

bowman said:


> He's the real deal when it comes to performing.
> It was a solo gig and a very powerful performance with a theatrical 'street scene' stage set.
> 
> Quite amazing.
> 
> The QLD Uni radio station ZZZ did a lot of promoting and bought out quite a few post punk acts like XTC, Graham Parker, The Stranglers - to name three.
> 
> Great times.




He is one of the few performers whose tracks I play repeatedly in traffic. Not just the CD, but the track. So much riff and so much lyrics. Great eh.

gg


----------



## inenigma

Quirky


----------



## Tink

*Swing the Mood  *


----------



## trainspotter

Hard to beat Mike Oldfields "Tubular Bells" played on a Billett Aluminium Marantz CD through Onkyo amplifier feeding Bose 901 rears and Simmonds Floor standing speakers front. OOOOOOOOOOO YEAH BABY ... not the Exorcist version either. The full 8 minute variety for me !

"Spanish guitar, and introducing acoustic guitar, plus... tubular bells".


----------



## Tink




----------



## GumbyLearner

The Pathetics - (Freddy Mix)

South Africa World Cup 2010


----------



## GumbyLearner

The Clash


----------



## veni_vedi_vici

Hey,

I listen to a rather diverse range of music, but of late have been listening to a fair bit of van she, crystal castles and lady gaga. I'm not entirely sure how many Aussie Stock members will enjoy this music, but at this stage in my life it seems to be the kind of stuff I am into.


----------



## alex keaton

veni_vedi_vici said:


> Hey,
> 
> I listen to a rather diverse range of music, but of late have been listening to a fair bit of van she, crystal castles and lady gaga. I'm not entirely sure how many Aussie Stock members will enjoy this music, but at this stage in my life it seems to be the kind of stuff I am into.




I dig Crystal Castles. Good Canadian electro...

Another Canadian band (more guitars, less keyboards) I've been listening heaps to recently is Broken Social Scene.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOIoSOfsy6g

Great powerful lyrics

http://www.songmeanings.net/songs/view/3530822107858558950/


----------



## Lantern

Dave Carroll.

"United Breaks Guitars" 2.5 million hits on youtube in five days!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YGc4zOqozo


----------



## trainspotter

Neil Diamond "Hot August Night" on vinyl. Cracklin' Rosie never sounded so good.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qip0xbjr0aA song only, no vision.


----------



## Tink




----------



## GumbyLearner

Tism - The Back Upon Which Jezza Jumped


----------



## GumbyLearner

Something you will never see in China

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lIxeAvrh70&feature=PlayList&p=662798F8D818ECD3&index=0&playnext=1


----------



## GumbyLearner

Great group


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

1-Live recording of Jaco Pastorius at "The Razzmatazz" 1983 circa NYC
2-MMW-"Tonic"
3-and anything Horace Silver plays..........


----------



## white_goodman

2 best nights I've had this year by FAR!!!


Bloody Beetroots

(atleast wait for 3.50 for Warp... EPIC!)






Deadmau5


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## Tink

:dance:


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

Lip Sync'ing Fakes - fantastic


----------



## GumbyLearner

Since I'm the only one posting at this time of night.

Here's one for you milka. 



BTW I used to listen to these guys in pubs in Ballarat in 1992.
Fantastic fun to say the least.


----------



## doogie_goes_off

That song still makes sick - The Late Show did a take out "Another Bunch of Melbourne Cliches"


----------



## Ashsaege

3 veiws of a secret said:


> 1-Live recording of Jaco Pastorius at "The Razzmatazz" 1983 circa NYC
> 2-MMW-"Tonic"
> 3-and anything Horace Silver plays..........




As soon as i saw this user's name i knew they are a Jaco fan


----------



## happytown

huun-huur-tu

cheers 

another quality post brought to you by happytown inc


----------



## awg

For ASF guitarists.

If you appreciate Jazz, check this youtube out.

Jody Fisher

finger style improvisations, very melodic

cant imagine anyone playing much better than this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=476vNb6thyM


----------



## Ashsaege

awg said:


> For ASF guitarists.
> 
> If you appreciate Jazz, check this youtube out.
> 
> Jody Fisher
> 
> finger style improvisations, very melodic
> 
> cant imagine anyone playing much better than this
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=476vNb6thyM




that guy is amazing


----------



## awg

more for the guitarists.

The late great Stevie Ray Vaughan

Texas Flood.

Live at "el macumbo"....described as one of the greatest live concerts ever.

The tone SRV gets out of his simple set-up is indescribable.

he simply wrings the neck of that strat

youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWLw7nozO_U


----------



## awg

To keep the guitar stuff together.

Tommy Emmanuel...the best there is IMO

An Aussie, who plays Oz made Maton guitars, what a great ambassador for them he is.

Natural talent...I dont care if you practice 10,000 hours x 10, you will never be as good as him.

take your pick

Guitar boogie, Over the rainbow, Imagine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lbvSBNLLoo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmMSnq0RxJ4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=558Kgx2x3CY


----------



## Ashsaege

SRV is awesome. i love the live version of Lenny

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEp2QLicd9Y


----------



## Boggo

Guitar, gotta love the late Roy Buchanan.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOptDDU3rOo


----------



## Tink

Let's get loud - Jennifer Lopez

:dance:


----------



## Boyou

"Playing For Change" ...buskers of the world unite. you tube explains it...


http://www.youtube.com/user/playingforchange?blend=1&ob=4


----------



## queenslander55

awg said:


> To keep the guitar stuff together.
> 
> Tommy Emmanuel...the best there is IMO
> 
> An Aussie, who plays Oz made Maton guitars, what a great ambassador for them he is.
> 
> Natural talent...I dont care if you practice 10,000 hours x 10, you will never be as good as him.
> 
> take your pick
> 
> Guitar boogie, Over the rainbow, Imagine
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lbvSBNLLoo
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmMSnq0RxJ4
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=558Kgx2x3CY




His brother Phil is no slouch either.


----------



## trainspotter

Big Head Todd and the Monsters. Sister Sweet Thing. Very sad becuase Yamaha amplifier just recently blew up. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !


----------



## Tink




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## Judd

awg said:


> To keep the guitar stuff together.
> 
> Tommy Emmanuel...the best there is IMO
> 
> An Aussie, who plays Oz made Maton guitars, what a great ambassador for them he is.
> 
> Natural talent...I dont care if you practice 10,000 hours x 10, you will never be as good as him.
> 
> take your pick
> 
> Guitar boogie, Over the rainbow, Imagine
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lbvSBNLLoo
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmMSnq0RxJ4
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=558Kgx2x3CY






awg said:


> more for the guitarists.
> 
> The late great Stevie Ray Vaughan
> 
> Texas Flood.
> 
> Live at "el macumbo"....described as one of the greatest live concerts ever.
> 
> The tone SRV gets out of his simple set-up is indescribable.
> 
> he simply wrings the neck of that strat
> 
> youtube:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWLw7nozO_U




Oh the stuff of SRV.  Have two DVD's associated with SRV.  "Live from Austin Texas" which is a retrospective of his 1983 and 1989 concerts as well as "A tribute to SRV" with Eric Clapton, Bonnie Rait, Jimmy Vaughan (SRV's brother who is no slouch) BB King, Robert Cray, Buddy Guy, Dr John, Art Neville and members of Double Trouble.  Total bliss.

And the DVD of Tommy at the Ballarat Theatre is worthwhile buying.

Also look out for stuff by Fiona Byrne.  Great Australian guitarist/vocalist based in the US.  Hard to get her albums as the Oz distributor doesn't seem all that interested.  She does play at a number of Oz gigs - Thredbo and stuff like that.  Don't miss a chance if she is in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Tink

Aaah good ole blues -- love it : )


----------



## Boyou

"Also look out for stuff by Fiona Byrne. Great Australian guitarist/vocalist based in the US. Hard to get her albums as the Oz distributor doesn't seem all that interested. She does play at a number of Oz gigs - Thredbo and stuff like that. Don't miss a chance if she is in your neck of the woods."




http://www.fionaboyes.com/Excellent choices there Judd..totally agree about SRV. 

Just a wee correction on Fiona's name there,in case anyone is googling for her website..it's Boyes. I remember her days with the all girl combo,the Mojos.Fantastic stuff.

http://www.fionaboyes.com/


----------



## keatir

I am listening to songs from the 80's or earlier thanks to the woman I sit next to at work. She has a radio that only picks up 2CA in Canberra and they just play old stuff. 

Kinda makes me feel young again listing to the songs from when I was in my 20's.


----------



## Judd

Boyou said:


> Just a wee correction on Fiona's name there,in case anyone is googling for her website..it's Boyes. I remember her days with the all girl combo,the Mojos.Fantastic stuff.
> 
> http://www.fionaboyes.com/




Arrrrrrgh!  What was I thinking?  Thank you for the correction, Boyou, and apologies to Ms Boyes for stuffing up your surname.


----------



## Judd

Freddy King.  And now you know from where SRV got some of his influences.

By the way, this is a mean, mean piece of work and arguably one of the best versions I have ever heard.


----------



## trainspotter

Jim Morrison - The Doors Album. "Light my Fire"


----------



## Fishbulb

I play sax in an improvised jazz thing here in Melbourne, so for me it's mostly guys like Coleman Hawkins, John Coltrane, some Ornette.....

But if it's called for, I will go spaz and listen to Ministry or some hip hop.


----------



## derty

One of my favourite Aussie songs of all time - :

RIP George Burarrwanga


----------



## derty

Two of the songs that I listen to while driving to play hockey, they start off slow and then start to thump along. Gets me in the mood to get out there and go hard


----------



## GumbyLearner

When you got what you got?


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## Tink




----------



## Tink

*Children of the Revolution..*


----------



## wayneL

The Newcastle Song


----------



## GumbyLearner

This guy knows nothing about the peach

But it's a great cover and it would be fantastic to know how may Aussie
peaches are sold in Taiwan per day.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9ai5cgFar0&feature=channel


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## Boggo

Slightly off topic but worth a mention...

_*Legendary guitarist and inventor Les Paul, who pioneered the design of solid body electric guitars, died yesterday aged 94.*

The rock 'n' roll icon passed away at a New York hospital of complications from pneumonia.

He had been playing regular gigs at a New York nightclub as recently as a few months ago until he began battling a series of illnesses that put him "in and out of the hospital", his attorney Michael Braunstein said.

"At 94, it's hard to fight a lot of stuff," Braunstein said. "He's a historical person. He certainly has left his mark here on Earth and had many, many friends."

He and wife Mary Ford enjoyed a string of hits in the 1940s and 1950s that included 'Mockin' Bird Hill' and the influential 'How High the Moon', which featured some of Paul's recording innovations, such as multi-layered tracks.

Paul created one of the first solid-body electric guitars in 1941, but it took nearly 10 years before he, working with Gibson Guitar Corporation, perfected it. In 1952, the Les Paul Goldtop became an instant sensation that still impacts on music, especially rock 'n' roll.

Gibson released Paul's Black Beauty, the Les Paul Custom and 1958's Les Paul Standard, with its revolutionary humbucker pickups and sunburst design.

Tributes from the music world poured in as news of Paul's death spread.

"He was one of the most stellar human beings I've known," said former Guns N' Roses guitarist Slash, who said Paul was his mentor.

Blues legend BB King said: "Les Paul was truly a 'one of a kind.' He was the founding father of modern music." _


----------



## Real1ty




----------



## Tink




----------



## ThingyMajiggy

This is a little something I made today, for those of you who like drum and bassey type stuff, its nothing special, not very long and one of my first proper songs, but I hope anyone who listens, likes it  


http://www.acidplanet.com/components/embedfile.asp?asset=1267073&T=9593


----------



## awg

Another one for the guitarists.

Brian Setzer, what a great Rockabilly player he is

here is a rework of the old classic "Sleepwalk"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YA3lTf-lh6E


----------



## nunthewiser

ray charles 

i got a woman

absolute gold 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mrd14PxaUco&feature=related


----------



## nunthewiser

bob marley live 

get up stand up 

crank it loud 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zTxUxFjLB0&feature=related


----------



## GumbyLearner

Pink Floyd - Sheep


----------



## GumbyLearner

1,000 Miles - Grinspoon


----------



## GumbyLearner

Grinspoon - Rock Show

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZI0VL40XAE&feature=PlayList&p=58C1C978C3FA72D9&index=9


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## Boyou

Seasick Steve.
 Real down home blues stylist.Think John Lee Hooker with a dash of Lightnin' Hopkins. He even has his own rhythm section courtesy of the stomp box.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=352dOwDnSZU


----------



## wayneL

Beyonce's interpolation of the the Ave Maria:


----------



## Sean K

wayneL said:


> Beyonce's interpolation of the the Ave Maria:



WOW, she is amazing.

How dare she look like that as well!!!

I'm playing Scarborough Fair at the moment, but can't sing it for ****.


----------



## wayneL

kennas said:


> WOW, she is amazing.
> 
> How dare she look like that as well!!!
> 
> I'm playing Scarborough Fair at the moment, but can't sing it for ****.




Who cares, it still feels good to make music.


----------



## Sean K

wayneL said:


> Who cares, it still feels good to make music.



I'm at the frustrating stage. I can play the guitar, but to sing at the same time is disaster. Maybe I should have started at 4 instead of 40. 

Happy about being able to pick a tune though. A bit of progress since I started with Green Day - Time of your life..


----------



## wayneL

Another Ave, apocryphally attributed to Caccini, sung here by Hayley Westenra.


----------



## GumbyLearner

Just a great tune

Big ol' jet airliner....


----------



## GumbyLearner

Boz Scaggs


----------



## nunthewiser

Boyou said:


> Seasick Steve.
> Real down home blues stylist.Think John Lee Hooker with a dash of Lightnin' Hopkins. He even has his own rhythm section courtesy of the stomp box.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=352dOwDnSZU





 I LIKE !

even pulled out da harp.........all i need now is a bonfire 

amen

cheers


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akKZip3IO0M&feature=related


----------



## Tink

kennas said:


> I'm at the frustrating stage. I can play the guitar, but to sing at the same time is disaster. Maybe I should have started at 4 instead of 40.
> 
> Happy about being able to pick a tune though. A bit of progress since I started with Green Day - Time of your life..




LOL @ Kennas, I agree with Wayne -- who cares, it feels good : )

Love that song Time of your life by Greenday

Daughter just did a fundraiser through RCH at Federation Square, their own music, an awareness concert for kids. 
There were other people singing etc as well - really enjoyed it : )


----------



## Tink

Such a boppy happy song


----------



## prawn_86

OneLove Smash Your Stereo 2009: best dance mix i have heard for a while for those into that sorta thing


----------



## GumbyLearner

ARIA Hall of Fame

http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/ent...o-be-in-arias-hall-of-fame-20090827-f0op.html

Well done Greedy Smith & the rest of you guys in the band!

Your music is and was great!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSGt...85EB8ADF&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=34

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HSsE-ZP5C0&feature=PlayList&p=C0DE4B3485EB8ADF&index=36

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kr64KOyrh5s&feature=PlayList&p=C0DE4B3485EB8ADF&index=37


----------



## GumbyLearner

And more

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9LA-FOGEIk&feature=related


----------



## bowman

Ronstadt's cover of Roy Orbison's 'Blue Bayou' and a Susanna Hoffs doing a nice version of Linda's 'Different Drum'.


----------



## Solly

bowman said:


> Ronstadt's cover of Roy Orbison's 'Blue Bayou' and a Susanna Hoffs doing a nice version of Linda's 'Different Drum'.




bowman, thanks for the Susanna Hoffs clip, I'm still very disappointed she never replied to my letter as a young lad.. . On a positive the Bangles are still doing gigs States side.


----------



## bowman

Feel free to play the spoons and sing along...go on just do it!!


----------



## NeuromanceR

Happy Guy - Devo


----------



## bowman

Solly said:


> bowman, thanks for the Susanna Hoffs clip, I'm still very disappointed she never replied to my letter as a young lad.. . On a positive the Bangles are still doing gigs States side.




Good grief The Bangles are still playing !!!  Are they tweeting? Or maybe you should try an email. 

I hate the production on this ( and a lot of other early digital recordings that sound compressed and undynamic) but it's still a good song.


----------



## GumbyLearner

DA MUTTZ - Wassup!


----------



## $20shoes

Animal Collective - My Girls
In spite of all the hype these guys get, I am truly impressed with Merriweather Post Pavillion. They are really pushing themselves to grow musically and its plainly obvious that these guys are in a very fertile period of musical  creativity. 



Anyone who likes this clip should also check out AC member Noah Lennox's solo album "Person Pitch", which was released under his stage name Panda Bear. I see in some music sites it's being named as "album  of the decade". In terms of personal influence, it's right up there for me as well.


----------



## dan-o

Check out the Red Riders on their myspace. The whole album streams on there, so if you like indie rock this willbe a treat. Their song 'Ordinary' is anything but ordinary..


----------



## white_crane




----------



## GumbyLearner

Bada - MAD



Here's an English subtitle version for all ASFer's who can't make heads or *TAILS* artyman::22_yikes:

*OF IT!*


----------



## nunthewiser

Cypress Hill ,.............tequila sunrise


----------



## nunthewiser

george thorogood ...........restless


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlk5DfhLptw


----------



## GumbyLearner

nunthewiser said:


> george thorogood ...........restless
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlk5DfhLptw




Great music Nun.

What about this one from George Thorogood and The Destroyers?
Of course, that's qualified with... 

*Get it together like your big brother Bob! *


----------



## nunthewiser

GumbyLearner said:


> Great music Nun.
> 
> What about this one from George Thorogood and The Destroyers?
> Of course, that's qualified with...
> 
> *Get it together like your big brother Bob! *





yeah dont mind it but personally prefer his older bluesy knockoffs


----------



## GumbyLearner

nunthewiser said:


> yeah dont mind it but personally prefer his older bluesy knockoffs




Hey Nun if you want some real new blues go to JB/the net and place an order
for *Pig In A Can - A New Perspective on the Blues*

Simply Fantastic! 

One of my top ten discs!!!!!!


----------



## nunthewiser

chain ........ozzie blues .......blessem to bits 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZlx5QJriBw&feature=related


----------



## GumbyLearner

nunthewiser said:


> chain ........ozzie blues .......blessem to bits
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZlx5QJriBw&feature=related




Enjoyable and soothing to say the least!


----------



## nunthewiser

GumbyLearner said:


> Hey Nun if you want some real new blues go to JB/the net and place an order
> for *Pig In A Can - A New Perspective on the Blues*
> 
> Simply Fantastic!
> 
> One of my top ten discs!!!!!!




well its certainly different 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRtH...C2B2C972&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=29


----------



## GumbyLearner

Here's another great

Ry Cooder




or..


----------



## bowman

And the Leon Russell Silliest Hat of The Year Award went to.......


----------



## Tink

Madonna has always been one of my favourites 

:dance:


----------



## GumbyLearner

Great Tune, here's to Unc and he's gone missing but he'll be back just wait!


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

Great wake-up tune 



Jewels & Bullets


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## wayneL

Eddie Vedder - Long Road... with Neil Young on the organ.


----------



## wayneL

One for us old farts


----------



## nunthewiser

cocaine blues ..................jonny cash


----------



## wayneL




----------



## wayneL




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## wayno76

how do i post a youtube video? <mod edit, see image below>


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## white_goodman

so much bad music in this thread....

one word, 2 syllables

*DEADMAU5*

here's 4 of his really well known ones (PM me if you want some more epicly epic music)


----------



## GumbyLearner

Music is music. Especially the lyrics.

Will shift to bogan thread if requested?


----------



## doctorj

I'm looking forward to seeing Wolfmother on their UK tour.  Last time I saw them was at West Coast Blues & Roots where, I've got to say they were largely disappointing.  If you shut your eyes you wouldn't know you weren't listening to the CD if it weren't for the occasional elbow to the kidneys from a fellow concert goer.  Lets hope they've improved.


----------



## GumbyLearner

Groovy Underbelly Track

Four on the Floor - Spiderbait


----------



## nunthewiser

classic akkadakka 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRJFqCfCqAk&NR=1


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## nunthewiser

well worth the listen 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abZlWqVeLzg


enjoy


----------



## Tink

*David Guetta Ft Akon* -- Sexy Bitch

:dance:


----------



## GumbyLearner

Son Dam Bi - Amoled


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Got some old 45's on 

Cliff Richard  Batchelor Boy and the Flip side  Roses of Picardy

Some country cousins just arrived with incense.

sounds good.

gg


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

Run SAINTS Run!!!


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

R.I.P. Scott Murray


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## wayneL

The best fiddle ditty...... EVER!

Turn up the volume.


----------



## prawn_86

Muse - The Resistance
Lisa Mitchell - Wonder
Florence and the Machine - Lungs
Simian Mobile Disco - Temporary Pleasure
One Love Smash Your Stereo 2009


----------



## nunthewiser

Chain ....grab a snatch

time to get motivated 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kmY8g10kU4&feature=related


----------



## nunthewiser

Chain ......remember when i was young

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTvzzgk_jEY&feature=related


----------



## pacestick

One third of the peter paul and mary folk group died this week The world is poorer without mary travers  and heaven is richer. I never knew she did blues gospel yet she was really good at it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93mcbSsvTn4&feature=related

 But for the more traditional minded

peter paul and mary with a young fellow in spectacles who wrote the song and might just have a future in the music world

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90Ucr9fxTGc&feature=related


----------



## bellenuit

I won't list everything I like, but this is one I come back to again and again.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Go9aks4aujM

Roberta Flack - The First Time Ever I saw Your Face

Outstandingly beautiful rendition.


----------



## GumbyLearner

Franzie Boys 

Franz Ferdinand vs. Beastie Boys


----------



## GumbyLearner

Beastie Boys vs Men Without Hats-Safety Intergalactic Dance


----------



## GumbyLearner

Beastie Boys vs Bee Gees (Dj Enzine Beastie Bee Gees Mix)


----------



## Kash Kosmo

This week I am listening to 
King Crimson &
Brian Eno  
On Vinyl Record 
Yes I have a purpose built Hi-Fi system worth more than most new cars  

KK


----------



## GumbyLearner

Destiny's Child vs. Devo


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

ACDC vs. The Jonas Brothers


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

Kram - Silk Suits


----------



## GumbyLearner

Kram - dj


----------



## GumbyLearner

Ass Hugging Pants (With no Kylie Minogue sampling  )


----------



## white_crane

Within Temptation - The Howling


----------



## white_crane

Delain - Control the Storm


----------



## wayneL

Kate Bush - The Man With The Child In His Eyes - Live

She wrote this when she was 14..... *14*....

F.O.U.R.T.E.E.N!!


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

Custard from the same album as Music is Crap


----------



## johnnyg

Just had an urge to throw on The Presidents of the United States.


----------



## GumbyLearner

johnnyg said:


> Just had an urge to throw on The Presidents of the United States.




Great choice !


----------



## GumbyLearner

It's in my face!


----------



## johnnyg

GumbyLearner said:


> Great choice !




Enjoy a change every now and then. Actually going to Slayer/Megadeth gig next Thursday so I guess I should dig out a few old albums.


----------



## GumbyLearner

johnnyg said:


> Enjoy a change every now and then. Actually going to Slayer/Megadeth gig next Thursday so I guess I should dig out a few old albums.




What about Kyuus.


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## springhill




----------



## springhill

Best modern day Aussie band IMO


----------



## springhill




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## springhill




----------



## springhill




----------



## springhill




----------



## springhill




----------



## Tink




----------



## nunthewiser

Police and Thieves...............The Clash

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKd6Ghl17x0&feature=fvw


----------



## nunthewiser

a message to you rudy .............. The Specials 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVcD1xAMTo8


----------



## nunthewiser

madame Medusa ............ UB40 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTcZ...82593DE5&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=53


----------



## nunthewiser

Tequila Sunrise..................Cypress Hill

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtHlhlRVTO4


----------



## nunthewiser

KKK bitch..................... Bodycount ............ not for the sensitive souls out there ............ enjoy indeed 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIGAZnk5Iwo


----------



## Boggo

Heck nun, I may have to agree with you on something 

The Clash (RIP Joe Strummer) and the Specials, both excellent.

Ghost Town...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZ2oXzrnti4

And the Specials just 6 weeks ago...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yXbko7RNn0&feature=related


----------



## GumbyLearner

Kram - Good Love

The lead break in this *with a keyboard*, simply awesome.


----------



## Tink

*Bob Sinclair - Love Generation*


----------



## wildkactus

going through a rat pack phase,

Sinatra, Martin, Davis
great entertainers, love their movies as well.

Happy Trading


----------



## Semillon

Polish progressive metal band Riverside have my attention at the moment:


----------



## GumbyLearner

It's Friday night.

Time for some tunes.


----------



## GumbyLearner

Filmed in a Canadian Prison


----------



## johnnyg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgGp_udmUoo

Awesome gig. Just a little battered and bruised.


----------



## Lantern

Love the voice on this guy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1mrl3Q7mQM


----------



## nesta3

Semillon

I liked that polish band....  not bad at all, I must say I haven'y been listening to music lately, other than the radio, but after listening to the clip you posted I'm pulling all my old cd's (and tapes) and start listening again...


----------



## wayneL

I'm not one for pop divas, but amazingly,I like some of this girl's songs.

Big Voice!


----------



## Boyou

This is catchy


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAOcRFSiP2c&feature=related


----------



## Riddick

new pearl jam, Backspacer is worth a listen. also check out the tour in october. if you haven't seen then it is a good gig.

tour number 4 for me. 4 gigs in  4 cities in a week and a half.


----------



## MS+Tradesim




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## wayneL




----------



## Tink




----------



## springhill




----------



## Tink

*Eros Ramazzotti *--  Controvento


----------



## GumbyLearner

For all you self-confessed morons out there just like me. 

Dumb Things


----------



## GumbyLearner

For all those shareholders out there 

SUCK IT UP


----------



## nunthewiser

these boys boogie


blue Shaddy and touring wa currently 

homegrown oz boogie blues 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aM1J2IWF5Pk

amen


----------



## nunthewiser

more blue shaddy 

bit of raw guitar boogie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzCmCI8XPrg&feature=related

top band live ..for any groovers there


----------



## wayneL

GumbyLearner said:


> For all those shareholders out there
> 
> SUCK IT UP





...and THE George Thorogood classic:


----------



## wayneL

Hell freezes over


----------



## wayneL

Duelling banjos


----------



## nunthewiser

dire straits

sultans of swing 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IW21mHcrE9Q


----------



## wayneL

nunthewiser said:


> dire straits
> 
> sultans of swing
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IW21mHcrE9Q




Love it!

\/also this\/


----------



## nunthewiser

wayneL said:


> Duelling banjos






cheers


----------



## wayneL

Nuttin' beats the old school!!


----------



## wayneL

Acid trip redux LOL.





...and to indulge in some old fart pedogogery - It's Voodoo Chile


----------



## wayneL

nunthewiser said:


> dire straits
> 
> sultans of swing
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IW21mHcrE9Q




.. .I shoulda learned to play the guitar, I shoulda learned to  play them drums...


----------



## trainspotter

AC/DC Let there be rock http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deV_tXedY8c&feature=related


----------



## MS+Tradesim




----------



## GumbyLearner

Here's a song dedicated to every member of ASF.


----------



## roland

I was checking out a few of the posts here and came across Tay Zonday on Utube - what a surprise to hear the sound that comes from this little fellow.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwTZ2xpQwpA&feature=related


----------



## roland

this is quite entertaining as well

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuU00Q3RhDg&feature=related


----------



## $20shoes

Odd video clip for those not familiar with Mew, but "Introducing Palace Players" kicks the jams. Singing doesn't start until the 2 minute mark but worth the wait....Turn it up on a Friday lads and lasses.


----------



## GumbyLearner

Casual Gods


----------



## GumbyLearner

Elastica


----------



## GumbyLearner

Dooooooo-innnnnn The Eagle Rock!

Dooooooo-innnnnn The Funky as ****~!


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## Tink




----------



## $20shoes

I dare you to listen to this less than 3 times....impossible


----------



## $20shoes

Megan Washington...


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## Tink




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## Tink




----------



## Wysiwyg

So many good artists sing great songs and have weird personas.

Queen Bitch.


----------



## springhill




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

For the future and patient people


----------



## GumbyLearner

The Black Crowes Album - Shake Your Moneymaker


One track from this great album


----------



## Joules MM1

Alva Noto & Ryuichi Sakamoto

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fh0AaTOfkIc

David Sylvian
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9W9u5z5NLM

The Blue Nile
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8l1aodu83L4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0wkO0aTtec


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## DB008

Gee Wizz, aren't l the young "spring chicken", lol.
Cark Cox Live @Space in Ibiza, 2009.


----------



## $20shoes

"The Seabirds" by the Triffids endures as one the greatest Australian songs of all time. Few Australian artists have ever climbed to lyrical prowess of this little treasure.


----------



## nunthewiser

Bodycount..... KKK bitch 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIGAZnk5Iwo


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

The Hard-Ons


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## Tink

Meet Me Halfway - *Black Eyed Peas*


----------



## MS+Tradesim




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

Smash out electric sounds


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

*CAN* think at all.


----------



## GumbyLearner

"Cry baby cry, when you gotta get it out"


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

Ears to the ground!!!


----------



## GumbyLearner

Why I like INXS? 



Just give me some Ethanol??


----------



## Judd

Jeff Healey, While my guitar gently weeps.

[YouTube]MJh3KaIKDAw[/YouTube]


After listening to an absolute rip snorter playing with SRV on "Look at Little Sister"

[YouTube]XqU9RZqvFKY[/YouTube]


----------



## GumbyLearner

Getting robbed, getting stoned
Getting beat up, brokened boned
Getting had, getting took

*I'll tell you folks, it's harder than it looks*


----------



## Tink

Alive - *Black Eyed Peas*


----------



## GumbyLearner

Old School Hip Hop - Not in the Obama Regulatory Catalogue


----------



## GumbyLearner

Here's one for polldaddy.com


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

Lyrics completely suck balls, but great power chords~.


----------



## GumbyLearner

Great Band & mix up with this crew. But the drummer is dead.

Still good though! Tough coming from an area where it's presumed that everyone is lazy. Agree with the lead singer, very sick of being accused of laziness. Plenty from Somalia, Sudan, Algeria, Malaysia, India, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Vietnam,Cambodia, Laos, Serbia, Albania, Kosovo, Russia etc..

Good luck fella. I was born in Australia and so were my Parents but now you have the freedom to go shopping. Goodbye forever!


----------



## Wysiwyg

Pet Cemetery -- Ramones
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6GzVCYqoyY


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## Wysiwyg

GumbyLearner said:


> Lyrics completely suck balls, but great power chords~.



She runs into the guy, kills him and he says "what was that?"  LOL then they do the forest burial. Video was more fun though I liked the power death chords.


----------



## $20shoes

GumbyLearner said:


> Lyrics completely suck balls, but great power chords~.





How good were the Mark of Cain?? Remember being blown away by them at a few festivals. YEs straight ahead ballsy power rock...it had a big following then...Tool....Rollins et al

"
I want you to listen up very carefully
What I've got to say
May save a life
First thing don't get to know your 
people too well,

Secondly, there's three ways to die. 
First - is man made
Second - nature
and the Third, well she's at home
With your best friend"

Phwaaaw!! Damn Drill Sargeant...lol


----------



## nunthewiser

Michael Franti.............well worth a listen.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Inf9oysBb24


----------



## Tink

*Bag Raiders - Shooting Stars*


----------



## nunthewiser

Cat Empire ... 


enjoy.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZhIGtyyH7c&feature=related


----------



## nunthewiser

More Cat Empire............

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYOGV9T-84A&feature=related


----------



## nunthewiser

Spearhead..........people in the middle


Groovin


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-FHsmVXrRs


----------



## nunthewiser

Spearhead.................Hole in the bucket

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CszG_bR35Mw&feature=related

and thats all folks


----------



## Stan 101

Them Crooked Vultures - Elephants.

Dave Grohl gets behind the drums again with the new band.


cheers,


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## bloomy88

A bit of Billy Joel and Bruce Springsteen at the moment.


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

Book your tickets fellas if that's your gig!
They announced a new tour last month.


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

Why not?


----------



## GumbyLearner

Kayne West - Gold Digger


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

GOLD - Ballad Version


----------



## GumbyLearner

Audioslave


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

Brokeback Mountain - Fields of Gold


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

Let truth not be muffled



Not very complex, but funky and pertinent to 2009!


----------



## globstarr

Great new Aussie group called The Middle East - can download some of their songs for free (I particularly like Blood)... indie alternative music.


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

An old house classic


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

Hourly Daily but here's some vids


----------



## bloomy88

GumbyLearner said:


>





Holiday by Naughty By Nature is gold as well


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## Tink

I will be seeing him in March  :


----------



## GumbyLearner

plus CHIC


----------



## GumbyLearner

A Musical Curriculum from the Handsome Boy 
Modelling School


----------



## condog

Green Day - went to the Sydney concert on 12th Dec, it was unbelievable....... Billy Joe can sure put on a show.....

Fav two songs - Minority , Warning , 21 Guns

Plus a bit of Straight Lines from silverchair


----------



## GumbyLearner

I prefer this as opposed to Green Day.

25 years earlier and sounds less set-up then those guys


----------



## Tink

condog said:


> Green Day - went to the Sydney concert on 12th Dec, it was unbelievable....... Billy Joe can sure put on a show.....
> 
> Fav two songs - Minority , Warning , 21 Guns
> 
> Plus a bit of Straight Lines from silverchair




I saw Green Day in 2005, yep they put on a great show : )


----------



## nunthewiser

TOP OF THE MORNING TO YA!


whiplash..........metallica

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raA9Gso_to4


----------



## Wysiwyg

nunthewiser said:


> TOP OF THE MORNING TO YA!
> 
> 
> whiplash..........metallica
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raA9Gso_to4



You heavy metal old boys ... I dunno 


Not too many passionate as the Hon Peter Garrett AM, MP, Minister for the Environment, Heritage and the Arts. My favourite off the Place Without a Postcard album is Lucky Country. This live take is better than the album recording by far.

Where .. the .. geckos .. are paid .. ta live .. in the sun. roarrrr  



And in english ...

Speed, and this
There's a feeling I get when I look to the sun
Love, it's so tough
Cause it raises your hopes and then it makes you run
We're all looking for a shorter day
We're all looking for an easy way
Even when the debts are dead and gone
Down, the stairs
And an eight mile drive waits for you to turn on
Hear, the time clocks sing
And the smoke in the distance reaches the eye line
We're all working on a shorter day...
No conversation as you go
There's so much space the heat moves you
Terracotta homes, backyard barbeque and eucalyptus smell
It's fine on the clothes line
It's fast food and slow life and red roof
My silence, comic interruptions
Surely there's some relief from atomic art
*And the fragile state of world events
With clowns who love the kings and power and the mutant media babes*
*Wanking on dreams and fashions and toilet paper flowers*
Don't talk to me in this backyard - it's clandestine, it's nuclear
Smell of space and now forever I wanna go
Straight down the exit eight mile attraction
U-turn is up and the time clock sings lets go
Lucky country
Where the geckos are paid to live in the sun
On and on there's a ribbon of road and a mile to spare
Lucky country
Lucky country
(Moginie/Garrett/Rotsey/Hirst)


----------



## Solly




----------



## nunthewiser

George thorogood..........restless


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlk5DfhLptw


----------



## Tink

Replay - *Iyaz Ft. Sean Kingston*


----------



## $20shoes

Old School Aussie:

Blind Ear - what an album!!



Proper punk!!



High up there in best Aussie song ever category - 



Good ol Cummings..


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## Boyou

A Totally different vibe


Playing for change. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgWFxFg7-GU


----------



## GumbyLearner

Boyou said:


> A Totally different vibe
> 
> 
> Playing for change.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgWFxFg7-GU




Awesome vid Boyou.

Now live it!


----------



## GumbyLearner

Or the Sound Relief version


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## imajica

A perfect Circle - awesome band

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VdnEQVBPIw


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

*MEN* without Hats


----------



## GumbyLearner

A *Flock* of Seagulls


----------



## jklucas

Michael Jackson - Billie Jean


----------



## Buckfont

Allison Kraus and Union Station, and with Robert Plant and dozens of others with whom she collaborates with


----------



## Tink

*Velvet Revolver *- Fall To Pieces

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zytJ5BravbY

*Staind* - So Far Away

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Bncg7A2chE


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

All credit to you Will Ferrell. You are financially able to be awesome!


----------



## Tink

*Seal* - Crazy 

*Alex Gaudino feat Crystal Waters* - Destination Calabria


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## Wysiwyg

Sorry to say the best Boom Crash Opera song of all time is Great Wall.


----------



## GumbyLearner

Wysiwyg said:


> Sorry to say the best Boom Crash Opera song of all time is Great Wall.




Yep. There's many who have really experienced that. But only a few 
who haven't without actually being there.


----------



## factory87

The Church - Under the Milky Way


----------



## GumbyLearner

Toto - Africa


----------



## GumbyLearner

Toto - Rosanna


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

Great Trumpet


----------



## GumbyLearner

Surreal but awesome


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret

The Heavy ,and MMW 
Anbody who deos not know THE HEAVY should Utube them up...and see them perform live versions of "How you like to feel"


----------



## rock86

2009 JJJ Hottest 100


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## Wysiwyg

What do you think the teacher is gonna look like this year.  

Nay, the best Van Halen in m.o. is a two song combo .... "Sunday Afternoon in the Park" leading into "One Foot out the Door".  LOUD.


----------



## GumbyLearner

Wysiwyg said:


> What do you think the teacher is gonna look like this year.
> 
> Nay, the best Van Halen in m.o. is a two song combo .... "Sunday Afternoon in the Park" leading into "One Foot out the Door".  LOUD.




Van Halen are something unique that's for sure.

The lead break in Hot for Teacher is just great.


----------



## GumbyLearner

Here's another great inspirational tune


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

Kyuss


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Listening to some nice Penguin Cafe Orchestra.

gg


----------



## GumbyLearner

Go the US Democrats, you and youre Republican friends make investing so easy.

What a great song for ASFers this year


----------



## GumbyLearner

Shake Your Moneymaker - An Album by the Black Crowes


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

The problem with bands like Foo Fighters and EverClear
is they are so America centric and they appear too sensible too people who 
live south of the equator as most of them know it alas!

That's why they don't sell records! HAHAHAHAHA

That's it guys! You don't make a mark! BUT the SUN does~!


----------



## GumbyLearner

GumbyLearner said:


>





Way too soft I understand.


----------



## GumbyLearner

Hunters and Collectors 

What a band!


Features Bondy the Turncoat!


----------



## GumbyLearner

Another great tune


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

They took my chain

http://www.rundmc.com/index.cfm/pk/view/cd/NAA/cdid/400401/pid/400342


----------



## GumbyLearner

GumbyLearner said:


> Another great tune





You are not mad!

Your'e honest

http://www.rundmc.com/index.cfm/pk/view/cd/NAA/cdid/400401/pid/400342


----------



## GumbyLearner

Good luck to you my friend.

Plenty of these ladies want me dead.

I like you, because you love yor kid and can tell these US****s to get fuct!


----------



## GumbyLearner

For my daughter


----------



## GumbyLearner

For my sons


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## Tink

*Chris Rea* - On The Beach

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6X0FjlybCqs


----------



## Iggy_Pop

ACDC - concert not far away

Temper Trap and Tame Impala - both put on great shows at Big Day Out


----------



## Buckfont

Thanks Gumby Learner for the JJZ post. Have a good mate who was a roadie for assorted Camelleri bands back in the 70`s.

 A great reminisce to see them again.I also had the previlege to build a couple of roadcases for Joe`s saxs all those years ago in a music outlet in Brunswick St Fitzroy. I miss all the great music of the time and thirty five odd years later I still cry into my pot and now schooner as to the demise of the old pub bands and their venues and what an exciting way we all had in those days to let it rip.

Currently listening to the soundtrack of the Ken Burns doco of Lewis and Clark,`the Journey of the Corps of Discovery, from which my trip to the US deeply inspired.Have a listen.


----------



## GumbyLearner

Buckfont said:


> Thanks Gumby Learner for the JJZ post. Have a good mate who was a roadie for assorted Camelleri bands back in the 70`s.
> 
> A great reminisce to see them again.I also had the previlege to build a couple of roadcases for Joe`s saxs all those years ago in a music outlet in Brunswick St Fitzroy. I miss all the great music of the time and thirty five odd years later I still cry into my pot and now schooner as to the demise of the old pub bands and their venues and what an exciting way we all had in those days to let it rip.
> 
> Currently listening to the soundtrack of the Ken Burns doco of Lewis and Clark,`the Journey of the Corps of Discovery, from which my trip to the US deeply inspired.Have a listen.




Done a bit of roadie work myself in OZ. Bowie, The Eagles, Powderfinger, 50 Cent, Fleetwood Mac etc..
Cheers
GL


----------



## GumbyLearner

Go the 'fair go' 

Like a dog - Powderfinger

On my Mind - Powderfinger


----------



## GumbyLearner

The Cruel Sea - Better get a lawyer


----------



## GumbyLearner

GumbyLearner said:


> The Cruel Sea - You better get a lawyer



 _________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

Gung Ho - You got it!


----------



## Tink

Great song GL - Born to be Alive : ) 

Who can ever sit still to that song


----------



## GumbyLearner

Tink said:


> Great song GL - Born to be Alive : )
> 
> Who can ever sit still to that song




People that are actually alive maybe.   Just joshin Tink. But I know what you mean.


----------



## $20shoes

Lifted from the the Antler's "hospice" concept album; I cannot recommend this highly enough. They have pulled off quite a feat for this day and age. The album needs to be listened to from first track to last, preferably at night lying down in the dark with no distractions.

It's not an easy listen. For days I felt completely transfixed and terrified by the brutal honesty of it all.


----------



## Dukey

You Am I - "bike" off hourly daily

... next up on the playlist (random) 

Venus - Riptides version!!  sounds live.  from "resurface"


----------



## Ato

Beauty Never Fades


----------



## Wysiwyg

With AC/DC in Australia on the last leg of hopefully ( I mean that in the kindest way ) the last world tour.

This is the AC/DC I remember ( through Dad initially) 

Well I worked real hard and bought myself
A rock 'n' roll guitar
I gotta be on top some day
I wanna be a star
I can see my name in lights
And I can see the queue
I (Well I ??) got the devil in my blood
Tellin' me what to do ....
And I'm all ears



Yes I are


----------



## Tink

Yeah good song Wysiwyg - like this one too : )

AC/DC - Highway To Hell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCssYzVl6oQ


----------



## Monario

Wysiwyg said:


> What do you think the teacher is gonna look like this year.
> 
> Nay, the best Van Halen in m.o. is a two song combo .... "Sunday Afternoon in the Park" leading into "One Foot out the Door".  LOUD.




I would have to say this gets me as VH's No.1

Anyone going to soundwave? Faith No More, janes addiction!! does not get much better than that for big live bands at the moment...


----------



## Tink

Iggy_Pop said:


> ACDC - concert not far away
> ..




Excellent reviews here in Melbourne . A few I know that went really enjoyed it

There were alot of parents taking their kids
--
I am listening to 

Classical Gas - Mason Williams

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DysJ3XSayGM


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

I'm listening to Tina Turner *W*hat *Y*ou *G*et *I*s *W*hat *Y*ou *S*ee. AGAIN


----------



## nunthewiser

Ben Harper 


Excuse me mr ......live


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ghwDHu7j_I&feature=related


----------



## nunthewiser

More Ben Harper

steal kisses

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkSaK4zXPzs&feature=related


----------



## GumbyLearner

acca dacca - thunderstruck


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

For the 4th time


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

Repeat


----------



## GumbyLearner

For the third time


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## Solly

For Lady P who tonight is in TVL what if she runs into GG on the Strand...?


----------



## GumbyLearner

Cool tune Solly. 

Here's another.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBShN8qT4lk&feature=related


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

Jizz in my pantz - The response


----------



## GumbyLearner

beautiful voices


----------



## $20shoes

Neutral Milk Hotel - Well over a decade old now. Killer track lifted from one immensely powerful and significant album. Of course, it is sacrilege to not listen to the album in its entirety, but this might at least inspire some to go off and have a fuller listen...


----------



## Client

This is what you should listen while trading - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XXZ9IpZoxk


----------



## Mr J

Time - Pink Floyd.


----------



## nunthewiser

Good choice Mr J


prefer original "dark side of the moon version to all others 

heres the link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYiahoYfPGk


----------



## nunthewiser

one of my turns


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foU3JXCKcBc&feature=related


----------



## Tink

*George Michael *- Fast Love

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBo3HWqcq8k

_Woohoo Baby Baby _

Excellent Concert last night 

Loved it :


----------



## Whiskers

Around my place it's a bit of a case of... http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=dPmbT5XC-q0&pop_ads=0#t=210


----------



## bellenuit

Quality not so great, but must have been fun to be there....
*
Opera in the Fruit & Veggie Market*

http://www.openculture.com/2010/03/opera_in_the_market.html


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## Iggy_Pop

Just took the family to see ACDC. Extremely good show. Hope it is not their last tour. 

Glad I didn't see Whitney Houston


----------



## GumbyLearner

Iggy_Pop said:


> Just took the family to see ACDC. Extremely good show. Hope it is not their last tour.
> 
> Glad I didn't see Whitney Houston




ACDC priceless. IMHO


----------



## GumbyLearner

NoFX- Franco UnAmerican


----------



## Tink

*George Michael* - I'm Your Man

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdmXsxwSWqI


----------



## travwj

NOFXon a stock forum, never thought i would see that...great band.

Trav


----------



## GumbyLearner

travwj said:


> NOFXon a stock forum, never thought i would see that...great band.
> 
> Trav




The issues covered in the pie fight protectionism thread reminded be of the 
NOFX Franco UnAmerican vid. Great vid too!


----------



## awg

I post guitar youtubes.

here is Martin Taylors beautiful instrumental interpretation of "Georgia on my mind"

he does not make the slightest mistake of any kind in this live performance, his version is regarded as a guitar classic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USgds2Ruc8U


----------



## Smurf1976

Iggy_Pop said:


> Just took the family to see ACDC. Extremely good show. Hope it is not their last tour.
> 
> Glad I didn't see Whitney Houston



Same here, went to AC/DC in Sydney. I haven't heard anything official, but most people I've heard comment on it do seem to be assuming it's their last ever tour.

Also went to Soundwave. Brilliant bands, pity about the truly **** location and the heat. I'll go again for sure, but to another state with a better location for it.


----------



## GumbyLearner

Fat's Domino - I'm walking


----------



## bellenuit

Smurf1976 said:


> Same here, went to AC/DC in Sydney. I haven't heard anything official, but most people I've heard comment on it do seem to be assuming it's their last ever tour.




I've just heard their first performance in Perth. Involuntarily. I live about 1 km from Subi Oval. I had walked from the stadium back to my house and interestingly the sound was the clearest just about 100m from my door. From inside my house it sounded like a next door neighbour with their sound system turned up too high. It would have been reasonably enjoyable for a fan, which unfortunately I'm not.


----------



## GumbyLearner

bellenuit said:


> I've just heard their first performance in Perth. Involuntarily. I live about 1 km from Subi Oval. I had walked from the stadium back to my house and interestingly the sound was the clearest just about 100m from my door. From inside my house it sounded like a next door neighbour with their sound system turned up too high. It would have been reasonably enjoyable for a fan, which unfortunately I'm not.




Enjoy this bellenuit

ABC 1977 - Interview with Bon Scott
Frontman with brains- rare in this kind of business
Part 1


Part 2


----------



## GumbyLearner

I just ate a kimchi-tuna soup tonight. I have to post this in response.


----------



## chops_a_must

Pavement. One of my all time favourite bands, and seeing them for the first time tonight.

Advertising looks and chops a must...


----------



## todster

After saturday night it's been non stop AC/DC,What a show best intro ever,chest thumping sound


----------



## GumbyLearner

Goanna


----------



## newbie trader

passion pit


----------



## Timmy

This:



Only taken me 11 years to catch on


----------



## GumbyLearner

I'll do you like a truck - GeoDaSilva

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBvge-c2_Xg


----------



## awg

Muddy Waters..they dont make singers like that anymore.

Buddy Guy on guitar, also check the cool dudes in this little club


----------



## awg

For a change in mood, John Williams plays Cavatina.

The stunning thing about this beautiful version is that he has combined the 2 guitar parts into 1 seamless rendition


----------



## GumbyLearner

Old school HipOpp full of meaning

"As long as you make a note to express yourself".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2F2NC3FAjo&feature=player_embedded


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

Regurgitator - Crush the Losers


----------



## GumbyLearner

NOFX - Franco UnAmerican


----------



## WaveSurfer




----------



## WaveSurfer

These dudes are awesome live. Any band that can play well live has my vote (far and few between these days).


----------



## WaveSurfer

Saw these guys live last year. Best performance I've ever seen. Still going strong since 1979. Both of these are live.


----------



## GumbyLearner

WaveSurfer said:


> These dudes are awesome live. Any band that can play well live has my vote (far and few between these days).





I'm with you WS great band

But almost 30 years ago pre-sex pistols was this little known Queensland band from Inala that made the sex-pistols famous


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

The percussionist is great


----------



## todster

The Pixies And they will be playin next saturday at the Belvoir and im there!


----------



## GumbyLearner

Bring Me My shotgun - Pig in a Can: A New Perspective on the Blues.


----------



## WaveSurfer

GumbyLearner said:


> I'm with you WS great band
> 
> But almost 30 years ago pre-sex pistols was this little known Queensland band from Inala that made the sex-pistols famous





Awesome stuff mate!!

Sounds like bits 'n' pieces of their riffs have been ripped by many other bands


----------



## Solly




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## Tink

*In-Grid* - Le Dragueur

*David Guetta* - Memories


----------



## $20shoes

This video perfectly captures how spirited and liberating and joyful music can and should be...so far removed from the plastic we see and hear on mainstream....if you can't sit through it all, do 6:30 to 10:30...fantastic work by the Blogotheque.

http://www.blogotheque.net/I-m-From-Barcelona,5360


----------



## ThingyMajiggy

Love this song.


----------



## GumbyLearner

Well done Saints, first game away and you win!


----------



## GumbyLearner

Welcome to the new Champions for 2010 and they're hungry.


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

*Re: B @ TV (dance music)*



white_goodman said:


> time to spark up this thread with some quality tunes




Oh yes more funny than expensive distractions


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

Bam balam!!!!!!!


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

THE EARLIER ALBUMS WERE SO MUCH BETTER
THAN THIS ****E. but THIS IS ALL IN BOLD...
bold big CHARACTERS, hOLY **** THEY ARE NOISY....

WHAT ARE THEY  TALKING ABOUT ?


----------



## GumbyLearner

Roller-skating is so cool without PAIN!!!!


----------



## GumbyLearner

great sound and timeless influence. great ruthless lead break in this song.

well done radio birdman. 

I'd like to meet YOU in person!


----------



## nulla nulla




----------



## nulla nulla

*Re: B @ TV (dance music)*

[/QUOTE]

[/QUOTE]


----------



## nulla nulla

*Re: B @ TV (dance music)*

]


----------



## nulla nulla

*Re: B @ TV (dance music)*

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3222428405488271724#


----------



## nulla nulla

*Re: B @ TV (dance music)*



prawn_86 said:


> What have these latest posts got to do with dance music?




Right. You think the people listening to the live performances weren't dancing?
what do you approve of, Gene Kelly and Ginger Rogers?


----------



## nulla nulla

Looks like the thought police have relocated my recent posts on the basis that people dancing to music at live concerts doesn't fit their interpretation of "Dance Music".


----------



## springhill

Try not singing along to this with your mates after a few.....


----------



## GumbyLearner

Triple Treat of P.U.S.A plus Weird Al's Take


----------



## GumbyLearner

Triple Treat of P.U.S.A plus Weird Al's Take


----------



## GumbyLearner

In my mind and in my car...


----------



## GumbyLearner

Millions of peaches.... Thanks to the World Trade Organization & in particular Taiwan.. well done lads!
All the richer for it!!!!!!


----------



## GumbyLearner

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=2032498416


----------



## Solly




----------



## GumbyLearner

U2


----------



## GumbyLearner

Proudly brought to you by Government Motors

"And my machine is trash"

Great tune from PUSA though


----------



## GumbyLearner

Archie Roach

Down City streets

"Used my fingers as a comb".



Alien Invasion


----------



## Solly

And we're clear...........


----------



## Solly

Good evening Lady Penelope..


----------



## trainspotter

The Radiators .... Gimme head, No tragedy, Coming Home .. etc. Great Aussie Band


----------



## Solly

Once told that she'd never amount to anything......
Other's negative opinions don't really count, do they.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIvhs1DLHEI


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

What have we done with innocence!


----------



## GumbyLearner

Everclear


----------



## Solly

'Axis Of Awesome' perform a sketch from the 2009 Melbourne International Comedy Festival. 
Footage courtesy of Network Ten Australia. 

Caution some language may not be suitable for work, home or religious gatherings.


----------



## GumbyLearner

I fought the law - The Clash

ditto - Green Day cover


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

Don't want to be a Canadian Idiot.


----------



## GumbyLearner

Spiderbait


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## Solly




----------



## GumbyLearner

Whatever you like - Weird Al Yankovic (non-deluded gangster remix)


----------



## GumbyLearner

The Angry Samoans

Lights out

I lost (my mind)

Time has come today


----------



## Solly

Khaki, navy blue and brass buttons bring me to my knees 
A peaked cap and a badge or two oooh they're such a tease


----------



## Solly




----------



## nunthewiser

TOP OF THE MORNING TO YA !

Nice and loud.

Motorhead ......... Ace of spades .......original version.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxjloMhMV8E


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

The Tea Party - The River


----------



## GumbyLearner

All set to go - The Hard-Ons

Where did she come from? - The Hard-Ons

Let there be rock - The Hard-Ons & Henry Rollins


----------



## GumbyLearner

The Sex Pistols were soft.

In full Inala Stereo Style


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

Get a haircut and get a real job



Bad to the bone



I drink alone


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## trainspotter

Now I lay me down to sleep,
I pray for God my soul to keep;
Please take Justin Beiber he's so vain,
And give us back Curt Cobain.

Nirvana - Nevermind Album - Track 3 - "Come as you are."


----------



## Buckfont

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IUw71xCcnc


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## weird

Solly said:


>






Solly a bit depressing mate.

I spend my time between Jakarta,Bali,Sydney and Brisbane, when not holidaying elsewhere (which includes OZ ... love this country) but will be going to the Philippines this year,

but will add a jive,



Btw there are cameos by a famous pr0n actress in this clip, 3 claps if you point out the actress.


----------



## weird

I'll give you hint, last name Star, so you can say you googled it.


----------



## Solly




----------



## julofhHjdf

I listen to this stuff. They're great. 

Steelheart - She's gone
30 Seconds to Mars - The Kill

You can say scream type of music keep me awake.


----------



## newbie trader

lovin it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7OX_jc1uh0


----------



## GumbyLearner

Kenny Rogers on the Muppet Show


----------



## Solly

My Stormer mate has this on a loop on his iPod


----------



## Solly

With some familiar Brisneyland backdrops & setups


----------



## Tink

*Booker T & the M G 's* - Green Onions

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bpS-cOBK6Q


----------



## GumbyLearner

Wayne Swan on the 7.30 report discussing the 2010 budget

http://www.abc.net.au/7.30/ OR


----------



## Solly

very Avid


----------



## Solly

Turn up the gain on the subs..


----------



## Tink

*John Paul Young* - Love Is In The Air

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNC0kIzM1Fo&a=T4ykFWMaG0Y&playnext_from=ML

Like this version too : )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VioZUDUAaMg


----------



## Solly

Hot off the telex...Kylie's new song..
http://www.hellomagazine.com/celebrities/201003293179/kylie-minogue/breast-cancer/campaign/1/


----------



## Solly




----------



## Tink

*Lady Gaga* - Alejandro 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAsClx87DaM


----------



## trainspotter

Ground control to Major Tom, Can you hear me Major Tom.?


----------



## GumbyLearner

Great interview


----------



## GumbyLearner

Regurgitator - Crush the Losers


----------



## GumbyLearner

The Hives


----------



## GumbyLearner

Amps roaring!!!! Great band


----------



## BrightGreenGlow

Metallica as always \m/


----------



## Solly

Goldman, Coomera misses you..
Maybe it's The Driving Conditions.


----------



## Solly

In 9mins...


----------



## Iggy_Pop

Children Collide- Economy (song for the times)

I boom I bust 
I won I lost etc


----------



## GumbyLearner

Great tune set to a 1950's 8mm


----------



## gav

RIP Paul Gray.


----------



## GumbyLearner

gav said:


> RIP Paul Gray.





TISM are so much smarter and harder than Slipknot.
Better synth bass too IMHO!


----------



## Timmy

I'd like to dedicate this song to the Aussie dollar


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

Subs required


----------



## GumbyLearner

Take it easy Joe. Things are not as bad as they seem.

Regurgitator - The Artist Formerly Known As


----------



## GumbyLearner

Timmy said:


> I'd like to dedicate this song to the Aussie dollar





great tune timmy! wake up sound for the investment bankers!


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

Solly said:


> Khaki, navy blue and brass buttons bring me to my knees
> A peaked cap and a badge or two oooh they're such a tease





Great honest song.  

RIP Shirley


----------



## Tink

We no speak Americano -- *Yolanda be cool*


----------



## Solly

Originally from the Gold Coast.
Amazingly clip laid down using a
Canon EOS 5D Mark II


----------



## Solly

GL,
you may also enjoy this one.

In another lifetime I was often caught in the vortex of Lygon Street Limbo.
Whatever happened to Il Primo and Jeni the cabin super..?


----------



## Solly

May make some more seasoned traders tremble just a little more


----------



## nunthewiser

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yFEvdWHK7GA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yFEvdWHK7GA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



um?? that didnt work

heres the link for some classic dance hall barrington levy 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFEvdWHK7GA&feature=related


----------



## leedskalnin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnJfo74Y4rQ 
wouldn't mind seeing these two in concert


----------



## nunthewiser




----------



## nunthewiser

Thanks solly


----------



## nunthewiser

This is what i wanted to post last night ... a blast from da past.


----------



## GumbyLearner

Just thought I'd some more disrepute to this blog

Who's your Daddy????


----------



## GumbyLearner

Noise works - No Lies (1986)



Noise works - Take my Back (1987)


----------



## Timmy

GumbyLearner said:


> Just thought I'd some more disrepute to this blog



Good idea GL.
*This one may not be suitable for the kiddies.*

The Lonely Island do it again, for those that want a giggle.
This one has Justin Timberlake too.  
How can you go wrong with JT on board?

Just the music:
http://listen.grooveshark.com/#/search/songs/?query=dick in a box

And the clip, unfortunately its censored, the uncensored version couldn't be embedded (go with the clip anyway)


----------



## GumbyLearner

Timmy said:


> Good idea GL.
> *This one may not be suitable for the kiddies.*
> 
> The Lonely Island do it again, for those that want a giggle.
> This one has Justin Timberlake too.
> How can you go wrong with JT on board?
> 
> Just the music:
> http://listen.grooveshark.com/#/search/songs/?query=dick in a box
> 
> And the clip, unfortunately its censored, the uncensored version couldn't be embedded (go with the clip anyway)





That has TIMBEEEEERRRRRRRR Lake written all over over it.

Now for some Afroman to really

add some more disrepute to this thread

Afroman - Colt 45



High



Hush (my personal favourite)


----------



## GumbyLearner

GumbyLearner said:


> That has TIMBEEEEERRRRRRRR Lake written all over over it.
> 
> Now for some Afroman to really
> 
> add some more disrepute to this thread
> 
> Afroman - Colt 45
> 
> 
> 
> High
> 
> 
> 
> Hush (my personal favourite)





,,,,,,,,,,,,,...............................................


----------



## Solly

Why do they now drop their pants during this song?
Apparently never happened when Lady Penelope used 
to frequent Hollywoods in Elizabeth St.
Does anyone really remember Sparmac?
For an additional 10 points PM me with the B side song..


----------



## Solly

For Graz the missing airman


----------



## nunthewiser

Warning . some listeners may find the following a tad offensive...


Rocking song tho


----------



## Solly

Almost cued a cart...more music radio 4 you..


----------



## Solly

It's a pity GG's too young to remember this.


----------



## Solly

You know you're an old DJ
when you used to smoke in the Studio A and nobody cared.


----------



## Solly




----------



## GumbyLearner

In the absence of the cheap Vuvuzela horns, they're so much more rhythm in these tunes.

Go Aussies this World Cup.


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

The lead break kills


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

Rare footage of Tsunami Financial's first overseas jaunt.
10 points to spot the Fin Advisor, Additional 10 points to pick the Banker.


----------



## GumbyLearner

Minus the Frisbee throwing smashing lame-ass US & UK bands CD covers. (Don't you just love censorship ) 

28 Days featuring Apollo 440


----------



## GumbyLearner

Bomfunk MCs special




An oldie but a goodie


----------



## springhill

Carrying a flame for an ex anyone?


----------



## Solly

It's all about Rating & Currency...


----------



## Solly

With the ASF cast and ensemble


----------



## GumbyLearner

Some Scary  Gangsta Tunes. Oooh I'm so frightened!


----------



## $20shoes

I love how fluid the music and video and dancing is here..theres' something smart and funky going on...On rare occasions you stumble upon artists that have a complete mastery of the artistic process....this is one such...


----------



## GumbyLearner

The 1980's


----------



## Solly

[*]I'm sure we've all heard this before......


----------



## Solly

Yes she's an Aussie, was MJ's lead guitarist.


----------



## Solly

*Orianthi, double play..*

"More music radio for you...."


----------



## GumbyLearner

Regurgitator- Crush the Losers (great clip at ANZ/Commonwealth Games Stadium especially the Valderama impersination. Unfortunately not available on youtube)

Gurg Prince pisstake



Nice lyric sample

"You dont have to listen. Just do what you're told."



Go Regurgitator. True Blue Aussie Battlers!


----------



## GumbyLearner

This has smoke coming off it. From another Stock Investing forum and it sounds honest to say the least.

Enjoy


----------



## Solly




----------



## nunthewiser




----------



## nunthewiser

for Gumby..........

Seen this fella few times .... no teef , ugly as sin but he sure gets the place a stomping


----------



## nunthewiser




----------



## nunthewiser




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

the honeymoon is over baby


----------



## GumbyLearner

time to slam the jill and george tech


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

Hats off to Weird Al

Triple treat


----------



## GumbyLearner

More cool Weird Al gun tunes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mX-T8P7cRUc&feature=channel


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

Reminds me I must call Grand Motors and book the Crown in for a service


----------



## Solly

*SANS CRAVAT*


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## GumbyLearner

Pictures


----------



## GumbyLearner

Usually they are not beautiful people as the lyrics suggest. Just ugly & greedy wannabes!


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## springhill




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

A good educational clip to discuss the Linear vs Nonlinear arguement.
You be the judge.


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## springhill




----------



## GumbyLearner

Great song!

Here's another


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

springhill said:


>





Ban this!!!!


----------



## GumbyLearner

The book is better....

I'm lying there is no book


----------



## GumbyLearner

The Actual Bloodhound Gang


----------



## GumbyLearner

Time for some Fats Domino

I'm Walking


----------



## Tanaka

GumpyLearner you've got the most eclectic taste in music! 
by the way how do I put a youtube video up?


----------



## GumbyLearner

Tanaka said:


> GumpyLearner you've got the most eclectic taste in music!
> by the way how do I put a youtube video up?




Hey Tanaka

What you do is take the alpha/numeric out of the web tag?

ie. If I were to post Land Down Under by Men at Work

Here is the Link ----> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNT7uZf7lew

So here is what to do to post the vid/song

Copy the stuff after the equals sign ie. DNT7uZf7lew


----------



## GumbyLearner

GumbyLearner said:


> Hey Tanaka
> 
> What you do is take the alpha/numeric out of the web tag?
> 
> ie. If I were to post Land Down Under by Men at Work
> 
> Here is the Link ----> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNT7uZf7lew
> 
> So here is what to do to post the vid/song
> 
> Copy the stuff after the equals sign ie. DNT7uZf7lew




put square brackets prior to the stuff .

That's helpdesk 101 kimosabi. 

So it should resemble something like this


----------



## GumbyLearner

here's another for all




another smash out track from a great band with heart and soul


----------



## GumbyLearner

I know you know I know you know I know you know

Give the coppers some goeee! And they'll know too!


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Dukey

Had a reminiscent listen to an old pink floyd album  last night  - *Obscured by Clouds* - absolutely brilliant - an unsung classic in my view.  Released sometime before Dark Side and showing their changing style moving towards that album which is still one of the best sellers ever.

Obscured by clouds was originally a soundtrack for a french movie - someting about nui-guinea - i think. never saw the movie. wasn't very successful by all reports - but the music is great.

.. no link. .. gotta run....


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Tink

Eros Ramazzotti

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUK2KKH-zLE


----------



## Wysiwyg

Dukey said:


> Had a reminiscent listen to an old pink floyd album  last night  - *Obscured by Clouds* - absolutely brilliant - an unsung classic in my view.  Released sometime before Dark Side and showing their changing style moving towards that album which is still one of the best sellers ever.
> 
> Obscured by clouds was originally a soundtrack for a french movie - someting about nui-guinea - i think. never saw the movie. wasn't very successful by all reports - but the music is great.
> 
> .. no link. .. gotta run....




Gee I never listened to this Pink Floyd album before. Have seen them in concert and have a few records (still), A Collection of Great Dance Songs, Dark Side of the Moon, Relics and The Wall. 

Good to escape from the present times illusion with some meditative Pink Floyd.


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## GumbyLearner

This is great especially if you understand it!!!


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## Solly

An Aussie double play





I hear Tamara is sans Kyle these days


----------



## springhill

Not sure how many rap fans there are on here, but trust me it's worth a look..... this takes some serious talent.


----------



## drsmith

A change of pace.


----------



## springhill

Sorry Doc, changing it back up!
This was how The Vines performed their hit on The Letterman Show.....



and this is how it SHOULD have been performed!


Kids, just say no!


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

Got Tracee as guest V-Jay at the Cove tonight, 
here's a selection of what's she's tubing.


Sometimes it's so damn hard to keep the crew out of shot.
I'm trading my bunch in :


----------



## GumbyLearner

Triple wax-head fin-dick special


----------



## GumbyLearner

For the guys running Excalibur Mining


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

Turn that noise down


----------



## GumbyLearner

You lose again!

They took my gold chain


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## Buckfont

Blodwyn Pig, `It`s only love,` an oldie but a goodie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jk39u2jRP5g&feature=related


----------



## Solly

An excellent bass tutorial



And of course if you qualify YouTube allows you to watch the original here 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KA-LRK2Od2A


----------



## Solly

Just slightly GC


----------



## Buckfont

Savoy Brown 1968, `Taste and try before you buy,`

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNyzrOM5RR4&feature=related


----------



## Buckfont

Anotheree

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNyzrOM5RR4&feature=related


----------



## Solly

A few pumping out on Orchid recently.


----------



## billGhah

To listen to something truly awesome, go to Youtube, and search for "The Herd Piss Take" 

It's a classic!


----------



## GumbyLearner

Truly legendary. Especially for drunk public servant payroll dudes!



FOR DFAT

"You're a yob or you're a wanker take you're ****ing choice."


----------



## GumbyLearner

To Greg

What are ya?

You're a wanker


----------



## GumbyLearner

You have to love High School Teachers and to a lesser extent Richmond Supporters.


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

Another for Greg


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

RUN DNA


----------



## wayneL

Better Days - THE BOSS


----------



## Solly

Aly & A.J Quadruple Play..










Pity Ray Macgregor's not still around.


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

Recognise anyone here ? :


----------



## Solly




----------



## GumbyLearner

For the St.Kilda Footy Club


----------



## gav

GumbyLearner said:


> For the St.Kilda Footy Club




It was more like Eye Of The Fluffy Bunny Rabbit they way they played on the weekend!


----------



## Solly

When Red Faces doesn't quite do it...


----------



## Solly

I'm off on assignment for a while.
Here's a clip, Lennie, our 1st assistant camera,
carries around on his thumb drive.
Hope you enjoy it  Stay safe.


----------



## GumbyLearner

BloodHound Gang - Fire Water Burn


----------



## Sean K

Loving:

The Temper Trap, Sweet Disposition.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxKjOOR9sPU


----------



## GumbyLearner

So much better than the original Dick Van Dyke version

Chitty chitty bang bang - Lee Hyo Ri


----------



## nulla nulla

I watched the video "My best friends girl" and the sound track is fantastic especialy this track.



Obviously if you watch the video you get the song in context. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXR1mqBhe14


----------



## GumbyLearner

Here's some songs for my friend explod. Great band from the Mornington Peninsula.

The Fauves


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

Let's Form a Company - TISM


----------



## GumbyLearner

Multi-Millionaires with cash NOT!



http://rootcompendium.net/lyrics/paulinehansonsays.html

There ain't no global warming[1]
Don't get your undies in a knot!
There's only climate change,[2]
In Melbourne we get that a lot.[3]

And Governments rule for the majority
There's no such thing as expediency[4]
Keeping peace is why the troops were sent[5]
George Bush was an elected President[6]

Pauline Hanson says there's Christian Muslims, too[7]
Pauline Hanson says there's Christian Muslims, too

There's no workplace exploitation,[8]
You're just out of your comfort zone
There's no "me" in team[9] -
If you fail you're not on your own!

It's not about what you can do for me
I'm just "leveraging synergies"[10]
If you don't like it, you'll be "re-aligned"
That's not being fired, it doesn't even rhyme!

Pauline Hanson says there's Christian Muslims, too
Pauline Hanson says there's Christian Muslims, too

It's all about the music, not success or awards.
Come join my profit making scheme,
We can all share the rewards,
You can acheive if you just beleive,
And all you need is love.[11]

Teenage girls don't dress like hookers,
They're just finding their voice.
Lets all head on down to maccas,
Make a healthy choice![12]

You can be anything that you want to be;
A rock band with longevity,
Lead a religion if you're female,
Be in the lucky country if your skin ain't pale,
Educated if you got no money,
Celebrity-rated if you're ugly.

Pauline Hanson says there's Christian Muslims, too
Pauline Hanson says there's Christian Muslims, too
Pauline Hanson says there's Christian Muslims, too
Pauline Hanson says there's Christian Muslims, too

Pauline Hanson says there's Christian Muslims, too
Pauline Hanson says there's Christian Muslims, too
All together now.


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## Solly

Here's an AlizÃ©e quadruple play
An understanding of French probably not really necessary..


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

That James Iha lead-break...what a song!!!

Who wants that honey?


----------



## Solly




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

Proudly sponsored by NASA


----------



## GumbyLearner

Fate X

Profit! Profit! Profit! JUST LIKE WHAT SPIDERBAIT DO!


----------



## Solly

Tonight's selection courtesy of V-Jay Tracee, cueing the carts on the edit desk @ the Cove again.


----------



## Solly

I believe that it has been reported on Hot Flopper that ASF is full of grumpy old men. 
I ran this past the Trolleydollies... 
So here's some Saturday Night entertainment from V-Jay Tracee to 'ungrump' you


----------



## Solly

A fav GC Grl


----------



## Solly




----------



## pixel

in case you need more ungrumping: Try a little soul surfing  and let's party:
http://www.myspace.com/soulsurfermusic


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

Feeling a little grumpy?
This will do the trick, a Pixie Lott triple play..


----------



## Solly

Can't make it to Orchid Ave tonight?
Let's bring it here instead...
First up it's time to arm the doors and cross-check..


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

When you're making all the big bucks from the market
and you can't make it to Fisherman's on the Spit..

Time to take a little time out from in front of the Thomson Reuters feed and unwind..maybe just a little..


----------



## Solly

For those who actually know me will understand why this vid rings true.
The only limitations are those that you impose on yourself.
Kensei


----------



## Solly

There's no basis in the allegation that we got these
sniffing the unsecured wifi in Orchid Ave


----------



## Solly

Ok it's Friday Night, maybe just one more.
When you spend all day watching the markets, indices & 
doing analysis you really do need a break.


----------



## Timmy

You are single-handedly holding up ASFMTV Solly ... some good stuff thanks.

So many ... have you linked this one? (Sorry if I have missed it).

*Billionaire - Travis McCoy
*
This is really funny and good-natured if you can make out the lyrics.

"_We in recession but let me take a crack at it
I'll probably take whatevers left and just split it up
So everybody that I love can have a couple bucks_"

Some language ...


----------



## Solly

Timmy said:


> You are single-handedly holding up ASFMTV Solly ... some good stuff thanks.
> 
> So many ... have you linked this one? (Sorry if I have missed it).
> 
> *Billionaire - Travis McCoy
> *
> This is really funny and good-natured if you can make out the lyrics.
> 
> "_We in recession but let me take a crack at it
> I'll probably take whatevers left and just split it up
> So everybody that I love can have a couple bucks_"




No prob Timmy, it's all good posting to a local Aussie site like this.

Here's a few more vids to keep the party going.

If ASF keeps pumping who knows the guys from Google might even make an offer to Joe, 
especially after the relaunch of the next version


----------



## Solly

From the Lady P collection


----------



## Solly

Lady P's on the desk again tonight
apparently these were big at the Jet Club @ OOL.
Pity I missed these days I wasn't in Oz, I was a bit busy driving heavies in Bogata @ the time.




PS Thanks for positive tweets I've received


----------



## Solly

Here's one from my collection from Orchid Ave.
Don't tell Joe  Ok here comes another infraction.


----------



## Timmy

Solly - keep 'em coming!  

*Club Can't Handle Me* - Flo Rida / David Guetta


----------



## Adrian.

John Frusciante – Unreachable from The Empyrean


Blackalicious - Sky is Falling from Blazing Arrow


Bon Iver - Skinny Love from For Emma, Forever Ago


UNKLE - UNKLE (Main Title Theme) from Psyence Fiction


All great songs by great artists from great albums.


----------



## Solly

Timmy said:


> Solly - keep 'em coming!




No prob Timmy, I'm getting a bit bored looking at the feed of Joolia from the Broncos...
So here's a distraction for others who are in a similar predicament


----------



## trainspotter

Hope this works. Relieved my boredom.


----------



## trainspotter

I'll do you like a truck! hmmmmmmm ... something about this song I can't quite put my finger on it?


----------



## Solly

I was never this lucky, I've only ever seen slightly rotund ground crew waving the hi-vis paddles. 
Although it's refreshing to see excellent technique with the self-illuminating wands for night maneuvers. 
You can now understand why sometimes a good firm grip on the tiller is required when exiting the runway via the rapid-exit taxiway.


----------



## Solly




----------



## trainspotter

all time favourite


----------



## trainspotter

ooooooooh yeahhhhhhhhhhh tell me you don't like this !


----------



## gav

This is from Disturbed's new album "Asylum", which is released at the end of this month.  Cannot wait to listen to this on my iPod at the gym


----------



## trainspotter

Very kewl gav ... how goes the iron maiden?


----------



## Solly

I think I've met her...


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

Might see ya around Fishermans on Friday.
You might recognise me by the ASF screen that 
cycles occasionally on the netbook


----------



## Solly

You know how a bit of harmonic distortion can cause havoc around sensitive kit 
that relies on a good quality sinewave.


----------



## Solly

Not sure but was that GG on drums??


----------



## trainspotter

Ahhhhhhhhhh them were the days !


----------



## Timmy

Solly said:


> think I've met her...




LOL at Sugarland clip thanks Solly

Great catchy tune 
& I love how they do both types of music!


----------



## Solly

Timmy said:


> LOL at Sugarland clip thanks Solly
> 
> Great catchy tune
> & I love how they do both types of music!




No prob Timmy 

Sometimes you've just got watch those inputs on the stick especially on an
 Ilyushin Il-18..otherwise you may just end up with an aircraft upset, just like this....


----------



## drillinto

Mendelssohn - Symphony No.1 - Symphony Orchestra Heidelberg, Dir: T. Fey


----------



## trainspotter

"You gotta give me fifty dollar to make me holler" LOLOL


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

See you all at the ASF aerobics class :
Sometimes it's good to be the old man out.


----------



## trainspotter

This is where you will end up Solly ! :


----------



## trainspotter

"Wish you were here" ... on vinyl, through the needle is the only way to listen to this one.


----------



## Solly

Demi Lovato Double Play........


----------



## Solly




----------



## trainspotter

The Johnny's at their finest !


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## trainspotter

John Butler and his version of "Revolution" - brilliant !


----------



## trainspotter

Now try and tell me this doesn't make you feel good !


----------



## Solly

How do people work in these places?
So pleased my 'office' isn't in a glass tower


----------



## trainspotter

An old standard buy still good through the Sennheisers


----------



## trainspotter

This one through the BOSE cubes with the bass turned up !


----------



## trainspotter

For when the drugs kick in and you want to feel mellow.


----------



## trainspotter

You can act like an imbecile ! Safety dance.


----------



## $20shoes

[FONT=verdana,sans-serif]I think I just saw the video clip future and it's name is Arcade Fire ( sorry Jon Landau). 

Has to be latest Chrome browser to render HTML5...you'll see a lot of pop ups...they all get used during the clip... 


http://thewildernessdowntown.com/




[/FONT]


----------



## Solly

trainspotter said:


> This is where you will end up Solly ! :





Yes, TS sounds like you've been talking with Lady Penelope,
she indicates I'll probably end up somewhere like that..

So let's start ramping up for a Friday night @ Fishermans, maybe with an apÃ©ritif at Omeros first :


----------



## Solly

TS, I'm probably seen more around Devil's Point Road, (google it) rather than the 'Drive'.

Maybe here's why... mi glad tumas


----------



## Solly

And here's something to play on the 8-Track in the HQ ute
when travelling that lonely Marlborough to Sarina stretch on the Bruce.


----------



## Solly




----------



## basilio

Always like k d  langs Hallelujah.

(Now if I could just get the picture to work..!)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_NpxTWbovE


----------



## basilio

So while we are at it how about Suzanne by Leonard Cohen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snMOmHzgssk&feature=fvsr


----------



## trainspotter

basilio said:


> Always like k d  langs Hallelujah.
> 
> (Now if I could just get the picture to work..!)
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_NpxTWbovE




Try here basilio     https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8735&highlight=you+tube


----------



## Timmy

Been waiting for the video.  Great singalong.

LANGUAGE WARNING.

Cee Lo Green - F**k You


----------



## Solly

Timmy said:


> Been waiting for the video.  Great singalong.
> 
> LANGUAGE WARNING.
> 
> Cee Lo Green - F**k You





LOL Timmy this is the find of the year. 
I just logged on to check my PMs & email and can't stop laughing. 
This one's going to go feral along The Strip here.
I think you've just found ASF's theme song


----------



## trainspotter

Is that the dude from Gnarls Barkley? Song is very similar to Alkaline Trio "Good FLUCKING bye"


----------



## Joules MM1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktKNEGSqLB4


----------



## Solly

Apparently some ASFers still have these on vinyl


----------



## Solly

A little dark...but I'm sure some of us know those who have been here....
Vid has 84 Million plus hits..


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## white_crane




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## springhill




----------



## Solly




----------



## trainspotter

Get the Simmons floor standing speakers cranking with this one 



Dig that bass level


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## wat ok




----------



## wat ok




----------



## Timmy

Joules MM1 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktKNEGSqLB4




Trying to do some catch-up on this thread ... 
Joules, I had to watch this over I missed so much laughing.


It deserves a thread on its own.


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Timmy said:


> Trying to do some catch-up on this thread ...
> Joules, I had to watch this over I missed so much laughing.
> 
> 
> It deserves a thread on its own.




agree Timmy, well done Joules for finding this one 

gg


----------



## Solly




----------



## johnnyg

Some may care, others may not. Still an awesome sight though.

Went and seen Metallica live on Sat night at Acer Arena. Awesome gig, Front row center, right on the rail!!!

Then come Sunday and the lead singer (James Hetfield) of one of the most influential heavy metal bands pulls up next to us on our way into the city.

Unbelievable!!!












Check out the video we filmed too, you guys will love the commentary, LOL. :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jmcb-yNjiZo


----------



## trainspotter

johnnyg said:


> Some may care, others may not. Still an awesome sight though.
> 
> Went and seen Metallica live on Sat night at Acer Arena. Awesome gig, Front row center, right on the rail!!!
> 
> Then come Sunday and the lead singer (James Hetfield) of one of the most influential heavy metal bands pulls up next to us on our way into the city.
> 
> Unbelievable!!!




Now that is very, very cool.


----------



## Logique

johnnyg said:


> Went and seen Metallica live on Sat night at Acer Arena. Awesome gig, Front row center, right on the rail!!!



Hey how was the gig, give us a run down johnnyg. How was the sound, sitting up front it must have been loud.


----------



## johnnyg

Wasn't real impressed with Fear Factory, didn't get the crowd going at all I though.

Metallica was awesome though, was very loud, ears still ringing 2 days after, will purchase some good quality ear plugs for their next 3 concerts in Sydney!

Didn't like how they dropped all these plastic inflatable balls at the start of the last song (Seek and Destroy). Kind of took away from what is and would be an excellent last song.

Pit was great, as mentioned earlier was right on the rail, front and center, however my friends to the side of the stage said there was this larger guy in front of them who sooked every time someone touched him, I mean FFS, its a pit! Apparently some guy almost came to blows with him telling him ' To get a f*^king seat next time ' and rightly so.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xt4TrUwHcWI


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## robots

Hello,

check this one brothers if you like HOT 80's Gay disco, cant get enough of it at the moment:

http://yearofmixtapes.blogspot.com/2009/07/week-8-bobby-orlando.html

thankyou
professor robots


----------



## sinner

Maynard of Tool and A Perfect Circle fame not long ago released an album for his side project "Puscifer". This track features Milla Jovovich singing, she sounds great! The video clip is kinda cool and original.


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

Duffy Double Play


----------



## Solly

Ok maybe just one more Duffy..


----------



## Solly

The Jezabels Double Play


----------



## Solly

Dedicated to Mr Oakeshott


----------



## Solly

Time to organise that next Team Building event.


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

*Friday Night Flashback*


----------



## Solly

Live from Fishermans...well sort of...close by anyway


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

For those young enough to remember Beach Radio


----------



## Solly

To all the ASF Gangstas..you know who you are


----------



## Logique

Frusciante is such a distillation of contemporary American rock guitarists: Farner. Stills. Hendrix. Long fingers, that as players we wish we had. Red Hot Chilli Peppers.

A uniquely American style, and very technical. But Django Rheinhardt would have been proud of  Frusciante's work.

You Tube link: 'Under the Bridge' Live:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDn7jfzvcv4&feature=related


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

Tegan And Sara Double Play


----------



## Solly

A little more GC magic


----------



## Solly




----------



## breaker

Need some Country on here this is one of my faves





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nehoakn-LbE


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## nunthewiser

Gday Solly.


----------



## nunthewiser




----------



## nunthewiser

warning some lyrics may be viewed as offensive but sure is a funky tune if one likes this kinda thang.


----------



## nulla nulla

I watched the DVD "My Best Friends Girl". Haven't laughed so much for ages but this song really got to me.


----------



## Solly

nunthewiser said:


> Gday Solly.



Gday nun


----------



## Solly

Time for an Aussie triple play


----------



## Solly

And from Melbourne...


----------



## prawn_86

Solly said:


> And from Melbourne]




So much great Aussie music out there.

ATM particularly liking Ben Folds latest album, along with Children Collide, Birds of Tokyo and Angus & Julia Stone


----------



## Solly

Look familiar ?


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## pedalofogus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCgX4ixCRcQ

Beer - Reel Big Fish


I could only get the link into this post.   how do you get the actual video to show up like you guys have done?

Pedalofogus


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Governor

I find the best music to trade with is some dubstep. Gets me in the zone while I’m trading!!


----------



## nunthewiser

2 more sleeps


----------



## Solly

Too crazy @ Orchid & Fishermans 
tonight better to stay in & sit back on ASF :


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## trainspotter

TURN IT UP !!!!


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

I know Joe will give me an infraction for this 
and my mate won't let me use his proxy anymore.
But here's the other version of this one.:


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

Love the "Music Man" & 76 Trombones


----------



## Solly

oops..sorry Joe got the wrong URL..
Here's the Music Man clip


----------



## AKB

Tiesto -Magical Journey


----------



## nunthewiser

May be offensive to some , but one funky tune........


----------



## nunthewiser

Definately not offensive.. one sweet tune....


----------



## nunthewiser

oh.............. and a lil one from my misspent youth trippin around the U.K


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

The Jezabels, triple play, replay 







Thank you Aunty.


----------



## $20shoes

"im so Lonely" by the under appreciated leader of North Korea, Kim Jong -


----------



## Solly

Just read the ASF privacy policy, looks like Joe can't name this missing member :


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Boggo

Just watching this concert replay on ABC 2, excellent show.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hk2xaeXnxlM


----------



## nunthewiser

Thanks Boggo 

never heard of them.

Glad i watched it, inspirational.


----------



## Solly

Must remember to bleach the cache before Lady P logs on..


----------



## Solly

\


----------



## Solly

Live from Orchid Ave


----------



## roland




----------



## roland




----------



## roland




----------



## roland




----------



## roland




----------



## roland




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

Harvey James, best known for his time as guitarist in Sherbet is battling lung cancer.

A Facebook page set up by his family Gabe, Josh and Alexandra, 
is inviting fans to ‘Send Your Love To Harvey James’.


----------



## Solly

A replay..maybe just a little too close to home :


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## tigerboi

*Re:got an ipod touch a few months ago*

bought myself an ipod touch recently put about 400 songs on it to listen to when i drive at night.
mate at work says here checkout this collection,gives me this 1TB external hard drive...61,005 songs on it!!.took 18 hours to download onto my new external hard drive.
still only up to D when transffering to itunes.tb
has 965 artists


----------



## Solly

Vale James


----------



## Tink

R.I.P James Freud : (

Models - I Hear Motion

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jps4ddjCkbw&feature=related


----------



## Solly

Mickie James Triple Play


----------



## roland




----------



## Attolio

Dead metal and 80'ties

Dirty Rotten Imbeciles
Stormtroopers of Death
Marilyn Manson
Alice in Chains


----------



## GumbyLearner

Hats off to James 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7dnvxvcGRc


----------



## GumbyLearner

Another to James. Hats off!

FED UP FROM DRINKING!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMVir-A2z7c&feature=related


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

A tune from a time that has certainly gone by. Considering what's going on these days! Enjoyable non-the-less! n


----------



## GumbyLearner

Timeless & beautiful


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

Can't wait for my next night @ The Espy


----------



## tigerboi

*Re: MUSICIDO,reminds me of good times*

i love all the 70's & 80's rock but i like this type of music as well,great voice.


----------



## tigerboi

*Re:alison moyet*

havent been able to get any of her songs to put on the ipod...yet


----------



## Solly

Kim Leoni double play...'more music, radio for you...'


----------



## trainspotter




----------



## trainspotter

I wanna be straight !!??!?!!?!?!?!


----------



## trainspotter




----------



## gt88

U2.


----------



## Tink

*The Stranglers *- Golden Brown 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7R7q1lSZfs


----------



## Solly

Just worked why we haven't heard from GG for a while..:


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Tink

*Enrique Iglesias* - I Like It 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9_n8jakvWU


----------



## $20shoes

Man, the Blogotheque has some corkers..





(from 6:30 min mark to the end is just magic - you're looking at pure joyous celebration)


----------



## nunthewiser

a  private dedication


----------



## luke256

Today I'll be listening to:
Guns n roses, def leppard, and Bon Jovi.

Is anyone going to the Bon Jovi concert at Sydney in December? Should be a good break from staring at the screen!!:guitar:


----------



## Tink

*Mississippi * - Kings of the World

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLPDspFxdNU&feature=fvsr

*Al Stewart *- Year of the cat 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QM7LR46zrQU


----------



## Solly

This reminds me has anybody heard from GG lately ?


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Tink

*Bob Seger* - Roll Me Away

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfbBw-YMBeQ&feature=related


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## GumbyLearner

Great Song - Even if the lead singer looks like the dwarf villain from the movie Commando.

Tom Sawyer


The South Park version


Featuring Bubbles from Trailer Park Boys


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## burglar

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbTozgoj9OQ

Apocalyptica ... unreal
(I like the original Metallica version too!)


----------



## pixel

A Star is born? No - discovered maybe. Long may he shine.

*Altiyan Childs*​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tdBsygBgds

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8CeY1ouRwI


----------



## burglar

pixel said:


> A Star is born? No - discovered maybe. Long may he shine.
> 
> *Altiyan Childs*​
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tdBsygBgds
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8CeY1ouRwI




Yes! I can see what attracts you!!


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## GumbyLearner

Chae Yeon - Shake :blover:


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

*And especially for Movember*


----------



## Solly

or @bundylennie favourite version http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-Xz8aLuD7Y


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

For some reason this reminds me of those days at the old Tipplers on Straddie


----------



## Solly




----------



## Muschu

Went to a Leonard Cohen concert in Perth last week.  An exceptionally talented poet and songwriter.
Already been out and bought more of his music.
[Showing my age?]
R


----------



## tigerboi




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Tink

*Enrique Iglesias *- Heartbeat

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVk4vENObiI


----------



## Solly

Adopting my best Ray McGregor clone vox...

"Here's a triple play from 'The Saturdays'.. enjoy"







Color Radio never really disappeared , did it.


----------



## Solly

*The Jezabels *










Where would we be without the J's ?


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## newbie trader

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7OX_jc1uh0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwNv5DbRZA4


----------



## Solly

GumbyLearner said:


>





GL, Thanks to Lady Penelope, 
I was lucky enough to get to Suncorp last night...

Awesome...



Sometimes a little Gandhi style civil disobedience....is not a bad thing :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxMrpEjiOfE


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## prawn_86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8B6DVdCzwy0


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

Why do I now feel like some HJ's & a bottle of Jack ? :


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

Solly said:


>





Ok, just got a 'very direct' tweet from Lennie, our slightly impaired 1st assistant camera, wanting the original without the interruptions ... 

It's almost Christmas so here it is..


----------



## Solly

F*ck I seem to channeling Ray McGregor again tonight...
Looks like someone's loading the carts in Mineral House..


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Muschu

Hi

Does anyone know of a website where samples of music, that I am considering purchasing, can be listened to?

As one example, a friend recommended the music of Martha Wainwright to me.  I have never heard the lady sing.

Any thoughts welcome.

Regards

Rick


----------



## Julia

Rick, if you go to Amazon.com you can hear brief samples of any sort of music you select.  Martha Wainwright is terrific.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...ular&field-keywords=Martha+Wainwright&x=0&y=0

Her pedigree is pure folk/soul.  Father is Loudon Wainwright III and mother is Kate McGarrigle, both of whom are immensely talented.


----------



## Solly

I'll most likely get a farking tweet from Bruce McCartney after this set.


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## easylikesunday

Solly said:


> For some reason this reminds me of those days at the old Tipplers on Straddie





One of the greatest videos of all time.. for a young teenage boy anyway.. haha


----------



## Solly

And now a Tribute to Warnie the Patron Saint of Aussie blokes punching above their weight.


----------



## Muschu

Julia said:


> Rick, if you go to Amazon.com you can hear brief samples of any sort of music you select.  Martha Wainwright is terrific.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...ular&field-keywords=Martha+Wainwright&x=0&y=0
> 
> Her pedigree is pure folk/soul.  Father is Loudon Wainwright III and mother is Kate McGarrigle, both of whom are immensely talented.




Excellent Julia.  I have actually heard her sing in a tribute to Loenard Cohen and was very impressed by the little I heard.

Thank you.


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

Another classic

Open up your fruitcakes


----------



## GumbyLearner

Another classic from Peter Gabriel  
dedicated to Steven Biko


----------



## GumbyLearner

Goodbye Hillary Clinton


----------



## GumbyLearner

Hunters ------ Legends


----------



## GumbyLearner

Beautiful Song especially from a tax perspective.


----------



## GumbyLearner

When they were at their peak in Australia and made real music that people could feel ON THIER BACKS!!!


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

Another great group


You'll see I'm not the enemy.



So many people need to realize that in the future the fractional reserve banking system, corrupt corporations, obsequious government officials etc... WILL NEED TO NEGOTIATE with taxpayers...many of whom are young people sick of the contrived rubbish fed by news networks and the lies fed by them.  

It will take time but it will happen!


----------



## GumbyLearner

*Re: Copper - General discussion*

The *Long* view


----------



## GumbyLearner

Great vid that I'm sure many out there can relate to.




If the embedded enjoyment isn't available, then click here -->

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5zEP4kvfnc

Green Day. Not the Sex Pistols, Radio Birdman or the Saints....

But a great band  

enjoy people


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

Yes Joe, much easier to link with Mark III


----------



## Slipperz

I went to see U2 this week in the red zone.

 For 350 bucks a ticket we got plenty of personal space, great stage views, friendly security and a bar up the top of the stands with friendly efficient staff.

 Oh and possibly the most amazing outstanding electric rock and roll show on the planet!!!!


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## McCoy Pauley




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

Ok here's the extended play :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YXuq25BMVI


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

Merry Christmas All, a few early posts tonight.
Lady P has a night planned in the jacuzzi with a bottle or two of Shiraz


----------



## nulla nulla

Probably apt at this time of the year.


----------



## Market Depth

I'm new to this thread so my suggestions may have already be mentioned

First up Alison Krauss and Union Station, Yes I know it's country, but good country: I've followed Alisons career since she started at 14, and she gets better and better each and every album.


Tord Gustavsen, a genius of Jazz





Some more jazz, but with a Middle eastern Twist Anouar Brahem. A person who is at one with his craft.




And last but certainly not least Anja Lechner & Vassilis Tsabropoulos.


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## motorway

Many good Songs from this Band

Six part Documentary

Great Music .. Sad Story


Motorway


----------



## Logique

Slane Castle in Ireland. No guitar player could resist this concert. For fans, there's a DVD. Frusciante is an awesome player, but they were a true band, all players contributed.


----------



## Logique

And because he sometimes surfs in my part of the world, 
a tip of the hat to Aussie bassist Flea, who plays beautiful and creative lines, he is an indispensable part of the RHCP's. Thanks for the music mate.


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Tink

*Christina Aguilera* - Candyman 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nu-7rPdFjvI

We have a 1920's-40's fancy dress tonight, hope you all enjoy your New Years Eve : )


----------



## Solly

*Just in case you can't get out to celebrate the New Year,
here's a few album cuts to get the party started.

Enjoy ! See you all in 2011.*


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## GumbyLearner

OOOoooooooooohhhhhh That'ssssssss whyyyyyyy!

We export!


----------



## GumbyLearner

Simple Minds


----------



## Tink

*Dido*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjF9KScv89o&playnext=1&list=PL9E4EAEE010650140&index=4

Happy New Year All : )


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## jimmyizgod

Unkle, dj shadow, propellor heads


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## white_crane

Lacuna Coil, Comalies (the album)

Cristina is a babe!


----------



## Solly

Featuring Lady Penelope & @bundylennie doppelgÃ¤ngers.
I'll cop a bit of incoming with that one :.


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

*Vale Gerry.....*


----------



## Solly

Time to get back to the "House" tonight


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Iggy_Pop

Hoping to see Tool, Iggy Pop, Grinderman, Ramstein at Big Day Out if I can get there. Currently flood bound in Rockhampton hoping it stops raining so the roads clear or the air port opens to go to Gold Coast for the 23rd January. 

Seen both Tool and Iggy Pop previously at BDO but Grinderman ( led by Nick Cave) and Ramstein - German industrial rock will be a buzz. 

Stop the rain!


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## Solly




----------



## Vicki

Took my son to see AC/DC last feb.
I was quite surprised to see some other mums & dads from my area there..never figured them as aca daca fans, but you never know.

Vicki
p.s. That concert rocked..I'm a bit of a fan now lol...Angus was awsome.


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## GumbyLearner

Brooklyn Boys fond of sushi - LOOK FOR THE MOVIE starring Will Ferrell.  COMING SOON!!!!


----------



## GumbyLearner

*Do you wanna cuz its Tricky my Sharona *

*Franz Ferdinand vs. Run-DMC vs. The Knack*

*

Public Enemy vs. Benny Benassi

*


----------



## Market Depth

A wonderful cover version of the classic JT hit.


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## GumbyLearner

Miss A - Bad Girl, Good Girl


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

LIVE 

MV


----------



## roland




----------



## roland




----------



## roland




----------



## roland




----------



## GumbyLearner

Peter Gabriel 




when he was with genesis


----------



## roland




----------



## roland




----------



## roland




----------



## roland




----------



## roland




----------



## GumbyLearner

How can a Poor Man survive such times and live - by investing in commodities that's how! 

DO YOUR OWN RESEARCH. BECAUSE I'M SURE NOT GOING TO PAY FOR IT. EITHER THROUGH TAXATION, PROMISE YOU EVERYTHING CONJOBS, SUBSCRIPTION WEBSITES OR AT THE CASH REGISTER! 

Get ready fellas we are in for one hell of a ride and for a long time yet.


----------



## GumbyLearner

How music has changed but times haven't.



Here's how they haven't


----------



## GumbyLearner

A tune for all the Redskins fans out there. 



I'm more into Canadian semi-pro myself. Aussie VFA myself. Sniff-snort....


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

Another reason to respect expressing thought over fabricating steel


----------



## Market Depth

bit of hiroko kokubu to kick of my Saturday. Got this album on a Japanese pressing in XRCD format, VERY NICE!!


----------



## Market Depth

Some Tom Waits, from the Album 'Mule Variations'


----------



## Market Depth

Also some Hans theessink. Love his stuff, got all his albums


----------



## Market Depth

Some Eva Cassidy


----------



## Market Depth

Marcin Wasilewski Trio


----------



## Market Depth




----------



## Solly

I'm dry, secure, sitting back with a cold beer...
Many others are not this lucky...


----------



## Solly

Vale Harvey...One cool dude.
An old mate of Lady P, you'll be missed.


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## GumbyLearner

It's tricky


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

Here comes another infraction..


----------



## GumbyLearner

Copper? Why isn't there a copper thread on ASF? :iamwithst


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Solly said:


>





She seems like a talented lady, but I don't like that particular track.

gg


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

Garpal Gumnut said:


> She seems like a talented lady, but I don't like that particular track.
> 
> gg




GG,

What about this one. My mate Lennie has a bit of a thing for her.
Reminds him of his 2nd wife


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

"The drugs were not hers..."
I believe she was set up...


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

When casual dress Friday...goes a bit wrong.


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## GumbyLearner

Before the Black Eyed Peas could be original


----------



## GumbyLearner

GumbyLearner said:


> Copper? Why isn't there a copper thread on ASF? :iamwithst


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

You got nothing but your soul to sell.. you got nothing.....

when the river runs dry......



what you got to sell mark seymour? the grand final? holy grail? what a bitch? go back to the pubs you softcock!

AND NEVER FORGET THE REAL FANS OF HUNTERS!



Constructive criticism?


----------



## GumbyLearner

mondo rock


----------



## GumbyLearner

Forgive me Ross and Mondo Rock. This song is so cool.

But my world is not controlled and can't be broken into. If it is I will smash
you and your friends and you will end up in hospital. We don't hold anything against you, but please don't break into our world. We're used to breaking into stuff especially when someone tries to break into our world (NOT THAT ANYONE CARES ABOUT OUR WORLD) We love you anyway. Thanks guys. Let's be mutually respectful.


----------



## GumbyLearner

Black man had the news



Hard-Ons


Not your kind or MY kind. Why Frankston is ****ed and not FOR ME?

1986 - The year sums it up.


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## grandia3




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Garpal Gumnut




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## todster

GumbyLearner said:


>





read somewhere he is coming to Perth soon


----------



## GumbyLearner

TICK TICK TICK TICK BOOM......it's too late!!!!!!


----------



## Solly

> _I love a sunburnt country,
> A land of sweeping plains,
> Of ragged mountain ranges,
> Of droughts and flooding rains.
> I love her far horizons,
> I love her jewel-sea,
> Her beauty and her terror -
> The wide brown land for me!_




For all those who have copped a hiding lately......


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

Now if ASF ever had a marching band, I bet it would be something like this...
Now who would play the part of the baton twirler...?


----------



## Solly

I'll be on a music sabbatical for a while please keep posting...



and we're clear......


----------



## GumbyLearner

I had somewhere else to go


----------



## GumbyLearner

Almost as good as G7 Techno dick by Regurgitator


----------



## Solly

Time for some music from Brislantis


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Garpal Gumnut

gg


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## GumbyLearner

The Hives - B is for Brutus. Like a little man should....




The Hives - Two Timing Touch & Broken Bones


----------



## GumbyLearner

This is great. The most honest parody of the GFC. And the commies who approve of it.



"...cause now I have the world in the palm of my hand. Damn it feels good to be a banker."

Imagine how worse it could be 

if these guys were running the show as opposed to the bankers.

The bankers are your friends, *cough* oops sorry they are not!


----------



## GumbyLearner

The original. 

Stupid cocksmack dumb****version


----------



## GumbyLearner

21st century's yesterday. And I'm proudly not one of their kind.


----------



## GumbyLearner

Fantastic song



Welcome to delays.   Those pinnies are great, even for those who make money out of them.  <- you must be happy.

Anyway back to my tent and the Living End's tent. Get with the world!!!!!


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

GG wants his fedora back


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Tink

*Adam Lambert *- For Your Entertainment 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9wAFmfhpmU&feature=fvsr


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## GumbyLearner

To all my 'friends' in high places


----------



## GumbyLearner

The Legends with the Big O


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

and especially for @girlclumsy


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## GumbyLearner

But it's too late


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## white_crane

The sweet sound of a Stihl 046


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## GumbyLearner

THE SAINTS


----------



## GumbyLearner

Love this


----------



## GumbyLearner

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNoPNC3ebYQ

And sometimes.....


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

Go Nigel Go

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-BYzaDwNoE


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

Only the hunter was hunted.

If you want a way out....(talk to Bono, the guy that rubs shoulders with everyone)


----------



## GumbyLearner

For Bono


----------



## GumbyLearner

Also for Bono. From the cradle to the grave. And all that bling & opulence!


----------



## GumbyLearner

For the Bono


----------



## GumbyLearner

For the Bono


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

NZ and work colleagues. I hope all works out well.


----------



## Logique

GumbyLearner said:


> Only the hunter was hunted.
> 
> If you want a way out....(talk to Bono, the guy that rubs shoulders with everyone)



GL, not aimed at you but them. 
Rattle and Hum was a boring movie, from an overrated band who've made a career out of elevator music. Several boards of guitar effects and two listenable songs per album. Bono is a legend in his own lunchtime.


----------



## GumbyLearner

Logique said:


> Bono is a legend in his own lunchtime.



He has got a massive ego that's for sure.

Here's a brilliant critique  

http://www.theage.com.au/entertainment/music/imagine-theres-no-rebels-20101218-191en.html

*Imagine there's no rebels*
by William Easterly
December 19, 2010

While Bono calls global poverty a moral wrong, he does not identify the wrongdoers. Instead, he buys into technocratic illusions about the issue, without paying attention to who has power and who lacks it, who oppresses and who is oppressed. He runs with the crowd that believes ending poverty is a matter of technical expertise - doing things such as expanding food yields with nitrogen-fixing leguminous plants or solar-powered drip irrigation.

These are fine moves as far as they go, but why have Bono champion them? The technocratic approach puts him in the position of a wonk, not a dissident; an expert, not a crusader. (Little wonder he hasn't cranked out a musical hit related to his activism.) Can you imagine Lennon passing himself off as an authority on the intricacies of Vietnamese politics and history? His message was simpler: This war is wrong.


----------



## Logique

Cheers GL, been accused elsewhere on ASF of being too political, so it's 100% music here. 

For the info of U2, an imbedded video, this is what a real rock band sounds like boys.  Playing live in Ireland too.  Being live, the production values aren't perfect. Pure Telecaster sound, minimally modified, with a booming bottom end. Frusciante = awesome guitarist musician. The Youtube video has a 20sec silent intro, be patient.


----------



## Tink

*Michael BublÃ© *- Sway

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dG8giVJKQPI&feature=related


----------



## Tink

Kaoma - Lambada 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AfTl5Vg73A&feature=related


----------



## Logique

GumbyLearner said:


> He has got a massive ego that's for sure.
> Here's a brilliant critique
> http://www.theage.com.au/entertainment/music/imagine-theres-no-rebels-20101218-191en.html
> *Imagine there's no rebels*
> by William Easterly
> December 19, 2010



GL, had a chance to read it through, and agree all the way.  


> We need more high-profile dissidents to challenge mainstream power. This makes it all the sadder that *Bono* and many other celebrities only reinforce this power in their capacity as faux experts. Where have all the celebrity dissidents gone? It's not a complicated task. All Lennon was saying was to give peace a chance.
> 
> William Easterly is a professor of economics at New York University and co-director of NYU's Development Research Institute.
> 
> THE WASHINGTON POST


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

Another ****ing infraction...oh well


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

She's makes a lot!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jfw0MJgCMtM


----------



## GumbyLearner

She is not family but means more to Ghaddafi's family than his own people!!!!!  



Is there a Burger King in Jeonju?


----------



## GumbyLearner

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnejLmQGYhg


----------



## GumbyLearner

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqkJ30Kh7ZM&feature=player_embedded

Those coffins are cute


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

Featuring Jay-Z


----------



## burglar

[/QUOTE]

Band of Horses: Funeral


----------



## square44

That bike video is sick!

I'm a big fan of White Stripes, Coldplay, and Jack Johnson.


----------



## burglar

[/QUOTE]

White Stripes it is!


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

burglar said:


>





White Stripes it is! [/QUOTE]

Do they make music that anyone gives a crap about now?


----------



## motorway

Once upon a time

Pavlov's Dog







Motorway


----------



## Logique

burglar said:


>







> White Stripes it is!



Love the White Stripes. Great choice.


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## Solly

Sorta wrong...but also sorta right....


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Gunslinger

So bad but so good.
Free download 

JB


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Mellow Monday 







gg


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## Solly




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## Garpal Gumnut

gg


----------



## Solly

I've got some friends of friends who work in the media. Why is this so familiar?


----------



## GumbyLearner

Happy St.Pats


----------



## Solly

OK GL continuing  with the St Pats theme.


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## Spongle

I like all music but especially love drum and bass and jungle, electrobreakbeat, breakbeat, techno and have a place in my heart for disco.

Will post up some links later.


----------



## trainspotter




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Tink

*Bob Marley* - Sun is Shining  (Remix)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3bVK3QDf0g&feature=fvst


----------



## Tink

*Usher* - More 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JQjV-IUmu4&feature=related


----------



## Logique

Good on you Tink. Nice choices.



> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Hot_Chili_Peppers
> In September 2010, the Red Hot Chili Peppers announced that their music would not be featured on the popular television show, Glee with Anthony stating that it didn't make sense for music near and dear to their hearts to appear on shows like Glee and American Idol and that it seemed emotionally displaced. The Chili Peppers are one of many rock bands who have declined an offer to have their music featured on Glee. [108]



Recently Dave Grohl came out and said the Foo Fighters music wouldn't be on Glee either.


----------



## trainspotter




----------



## trainspotter




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## GumbyLearner

Tomorrow
Beavis & Butthead version LOL


----------



## Tink

Good song Solly

*The Black Eyed Peas* - Just Can't Get Enough


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

Go the scavengers


----------



## GumbyLearner

Land of the....


----------



## GumbyLearner

WTO action revisited


----------



## GumbyLearner

a three-piece playing the drums at the same time! 

That's a cool first


----------



## Solly

It's been a while since we've had a Beatle's triple play..so


----------



## youngone

Helps me when im down. Cool music from the year 2k.


----------



## NewOrder

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1Ayb5SMalQ

Pixies in Melb last year, best concert ever! Is on high rotation when the kids aren't here, sadly their music tastes are not as highly evolved as mine.


----------



## Tink

*Stevie Nicks* - Enchanted


----------



## Glen48

Love to track down some of that wash board music 1800 style.. Imesh.com has just about every thing you need then set it up in I tunes or Imesh.
cd's have a used by date and a mold get in betwen the disc and metal backing.. best to put it on to a hard drive ..
Thanks for the band names will down load a few more.


----------



## GumbyLearner

Alright


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

For non-Precious Metal holders over the best part of a decade on ASF who never decided to buy gold/silver bullion or  PM stocks and followed the horn-blowing noisemaking short-term traders

Here's a tune for ya!


----------



## Glen48

Both Country and Western songs are good : 

_I still miss my Wife but my aims getting better.__

She got the Gold  I got the shaft .__
I keep my pants held up with twine J Cash_


----------



## GumbyLearner

None of the above **** it cut the chord


----------



## GumbyLearner

Lucky this song wasn't banned in Poland.

http://lh3.ggpht.com/_qynnIs1-nik/S6y5DlqAf-I/AAAAAAAAACM/qOxPnqUNgQQ/chedolf.png


----------



## GumbyLearner

Everyboby Hurts....sometimes. This isn't REM. 

Reality hurts.


----------



## Tink

Stevie Nicks - Nightbird

_The Enchanted Works Of Stevie Nicks_


----------



## JTLP

Classic moments - First Chorus and from 2:02 onwards...



Posted on the joke thread. Awesome tune!


----------



## Solly

Ok not everybody can make it to Orchid on a Friday, so here's a little bit for you..


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## GumbyLearner

Scatterbrain


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

Honk


----------



## nunthewiser

watching/listening......."all gone pete tong"

story of frankie wild 

blessim


----------



## GumbyLearner

nunthewiser said:


> watching/listening......."all gone pete tong"
> 
> story of frankie wild
> 
> blessim




Imagine copping his chunder in ya face or even worse your jocks!  Sounds like he samples a lot of Tom Jones tunes


----------



## GumbyLearner

This song is dedicated to nunthewiser


----------



## GumbyLearner

This next song is dedicated to Garpal Gumnut and Tom Cruise


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## $20shoes




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## GumbyLearner

GG was right. Influence and connections mean jack ****! 

This lady and her entourage sound great. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlRF43-xaYc&feature=fvst


----------



## trainspotter




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## trainspotter

Sooooooooooo beautiful ........ Ohhhhhhhh Yeah !!!!!!


----------



## $20shoes




----------



## Glen48

_Am I ever gonna see your face again_ was a song writted about a girl killed in a car accident how ever the yobbos got in and re- worded it.


----------



## orr

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igR-ypkIKnU

Any fans of Linda Blair will have wait till toward the end to see her in  her devil outfit.

Proselytisers Beware!!!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

A nice rendition of a well known song.



gg


----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## GumbyLearner

An oldie but a goodie


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## trainspotter




----------



## trainspotter

Aint no joke ........ no chance ........ no chance ....... shiny shiny


----------



## trainspotter




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## wayneL

The Butcher and Fast Eddie


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## trainspotter




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## trainspotter




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## trainspotter

With the birds I'll share this lonely view ...


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## white_crane

The Unforgiving, latest album from Within Temptation.


----------



## sptrawler

Went to a pub fri night Russell Morris, Jim Keays and Darryl Cotton. What a great night it is great to see some of Australias great musicians still entertaining. 
I think Russell Morris can still out perform any of these so called Australian idols.


----------



## Boggo

A few Adelaide memories there Solly and sptrawler.

I remember the Sunday arvo pub sessions in Adelaide with Doc Neeson and the Moonshine Jug and String Band, that was prior to The Angels.

I was also lucky enough to be on the invite list to a musical farewell to the Mustangs and Masters Apprentices at the Kings Head Hotel in King William Street in Adelaide when the Vaughton family sold and were about to leave the hotel.

Brian Vaughton was the drummer with the Mustangs before they became The Master's Apprentices, their practice venue was at the back of the pub.

The night of the farewell to the pub was amazing with Jim Keays and most of the Australian singers and musicians from that era just turning up and performing randomly.

No TV talent etc show that I have ever seen can ever hold a candle to the majority of the talent from that era.

I am reminded of that era now when I watch RockWiz on SBS on Sat nights.
Years ago I used to frequent The Toucan Club on King William Road, all the bands that were playing in Adelaide always used to go there afterwards.
Mark Ferrie (the bass guitarist on RockWiz) was a member of Models with James Freud and Sean Kelly, they wrote a song called "Two Cabs To The Toucan" while they were waiting for a couple of taxis after a show in Adelaide.

Aaaah memories


----------



## Solly

Boggo said:


> A few Adelaide memories there Solly and sptrawler.
> 
> I remember the Sunday arvo pub sessions in Adelaide with Doc Neeson and the Moonshine Jug and String Band, that was prior to The Angels.
> 
> I was also lucky enough to be on the invite list to a musical farewell to the Mustangs and Masters Apprentices at the Kings Head Hotel in King William Street in Adelaide when the Vaughton family sold and were about to leave the hotel.
> 
> Brian Vaughton was the drummer with the Mustangs before they became The Master's Apprentices, their practice venue was at the back of the pub.
> 
> The night of the farewell to the pub was amazing with Jim Keays and most of the Australian singers and musicians from that era just turning up and performing randomly.
> 
> No TV talent etc show that I have ever seen can ever hold a candle to the majority of the talent from that era.
> 
> I am reminded of that era now when I watch RockWiz on SBS on Sat nights.
> Years ago I used to frequent The Toucan Club on King William Road, all the bands that were playing in Adelaide always used to go there afterwards.
> Mark Ferrie (the bass guitarist on RockWiz) was a member of Models with James Freud and Sean Kelly, they wrote a song called "Two Cabs To The Toucan" while they were waiting for a couple of taxis after a show in Adelaide.
> 
> Aaaah memories




I must admit I have on occasion been a little unravelled, myself, at the Espy :


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Tink

*Kaoma* - The Lambada


----------



## Solly

Tink said:


> *Kaoma* - The Lambada


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## LifeChoices




----------



## Tink

Thanks Solly for adding the clip 

*Pitbull* - Give me Everything

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtp-ixkRW8E

Good to hear that Enrique Iglesias is touring :


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Caveman

How music should be played no glamour 
Just stack the marshalls.


----------



## Caveman

Here`s another song from the 70`s 
Dune buggy


----------



## LifeChoices




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## wayneL




----------



## Solly

I believe @SpencerHowson would like this on high rotation atm


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Tink

*Adele* - Rolling In The Deep


----------



## Caveman

Chariots of fire


----------



## Solly

Tink said:


> *Adele* - Rolling In The Deep


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## LifeChoices




----------



## Tink

Solly said:


>





Good song 

Thanks for adding in my last clip : )


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Caveman

Solly
Are you just spamming from a sunday music TV chanel or something?


----------



## Solly

Caveman said:


> Solly
> Are you just spamming from a sunday music TV chanel or something?



No Mate, just cueing some carts & sharing what's on my playlist.


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

Especially for the Hot Flopper lurkers...


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## LifeChoices




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## prawn_86

Ok back to some real music...

Two great Aussie albums that are fairly recent are:

*Bag Raiders - Self Titled*

*The Aston Shuffle - Seventeen Past Midnight*

Both electronica/dance album but are great examples of djs who have been on the club circuit for 3 - 5 yrs moving into production and pushing out some solid albums as opposed to just remixes


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

prawn_86 said:


> Ok back to some real music...
> 
> Two great Aussie albums that are fairly recent are:
> 
> *Bag Raiders - Self Titled*
> 
> *The Aston Shuffle - Seventeen Past Midnight*
> 
> Both electronica/dance album but are great examples of djs who have been on the club circuit for 3 - 5 yrs moving into production and pushing out some solid albums as opposed to just remixes





I got to agree, posted these sometime back





Got any more links?


----------



## Solly




----------



## Logique

'She Moved Through The Fair'. This is a great traditional folk song, nicely rendered by Wendy Arrowsmith to a live audience, with just the Uillean pipes for accompaniment.


----------



## Caveman

Time for some Headbanging!


----------



## Caveman

Ian Gillan the original headbanger!


----------



## LifeChoices




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Garpal Gumnut

gg


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

Garpal Gumnut said:


> gg





Excellent cut GG, brings back some very good memories early 90's @ Hayman ..pre Lady P so I have to be a bit candid


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## LifeChoices

What this thread needs is More cowbell!


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

LifeChoices said:


> What this thread needs is More cowbell!





Are you sure? With the absence of a good Lithuanian pump organ, I thought maybe a little more flugelhorn is probably needed as well....


----------



## Logique

Cranked up amps, some chorus, some distortion, but mainly just the amplification in this sound. But the guitar is too loud in the mix.


----------



## Solly

Haven't had an infraction for a while...Might as well do it in style


----------



## Tink

*Pitbull* - Give me Everything

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtp-ixkRW8E


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## trainspotter

Marc Bolan finest


----------



## trainspotter

All time favourite


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Logique




----------



## Logique

trainspotter said:


> All time favourite



Kudos TS, love the Queens of the Stone Age.


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Tink

*Jennifer Lopez* - On The Floor 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4H_Zoh7G5A


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

*RIP Clarence Clemons. Big man you will be missed.*


----------



## Caveman




----------



## Caveman




----------



## Caveman




----------



## Caveman




----------



## Caveman




----------



## davede

Must say I can't get enough of the 80s music.

Jimmy Barnes, Midnight Oil etc.


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Caveman

davede said:


> Must say I can't get enough of the 80s music.
> 
> Jimmy Barnes, Midnight Oil etc.



Well why dont you post some?


----------



## Caveman




----------



## Caveman




----------



## Caveman




----------



## davede

lol seeing the highlander clip made me laugh. haven't seen that one in a while.

There can be only one!

Classic Oz Rock:


----------



## davede

Can't leave out our education minister:


----------



## pixel

a real tear jerker:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BewknNW2b8Y


----------



## davede

From our 'traditional land owners'.


----------



## davede

Of course the absolute classic:


----------



## davede

pixel said:


> a real tear jerker:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BewknNW2b8Y




before = 

after =


----------



## Caveman




----------



## Caveman




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Tink

*Don Omar* - Danza Kuduro 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zp1TbLFPp8


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

I bet GG gets really pissed like this when uninvited guests use his pool too.


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Slipperz

I had a nap this afternoon with this on.. very restful. An interesting juxtaposition of first responders in NYC in real time and ambient music 

http://youarelistening.to/newyork


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Tink

*Dr Alban* - Sing Hallelujah 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L03JVPaZpyc


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## LifeChoices




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## InvisbleInvestor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_u8YrUsfH8


----------



## Caveman

Jethro Tull
Featuring Guitarist Tony Iommi(Black Sabath)
[video=google;-6046328113991991942]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6046328113991991942[/video]


----------



## Caveman




----------



## Tink

Solly said:


>





Good song

Also, Marvin Priest - Own This Club

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYi1wXdh7-M&feature=fvwrel


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Tink

Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress - *The Hollies *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP94PlEtsEQ


----------



## trainspotter

Anytime you want babe, you can come around  ......


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## trainspotter

I am suddenly interested in Sollys choice of music and especially sunblock cream.


----------



## trainspotter

I was made for loving you babay ........ (and no that is not a spelling mistake)


----------



## Solly

trainspotter said:


> I am suddenly interested in Sollys choice of music and especially sunblock cream.




Thanks TS. 
Also I've received a few tweets about where to source a Swedish Moose....
Remember "Google is your friend"...


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

And especially for TS..


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Tink

*Chris Brown & Benny Benassi* - Beautiful People 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHxlzcAPbBE


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

Ever wondered about the performance of a Research Phantom HD slow motion camera shooting to a 120 gig ram stack at 1000frames per second, using a 35mm Carl Zeiss Planar T* wide open lens...here's an example :


----------



## Tink

*Alexandra Stan* - Mr Saxobeat

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAhHNCfA7NI


----------



## samanne1

currently listening to ... Torchbearer (Album: Death Meditations) 

generally.... sub-genres of death metal (of the European variety) though will quite happily listen to anything classical.


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## DB008

Oldie but a goodie

Underworld - Jumbo - Future Shock Worlds Apart Mix


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Tink

*Sash* - Adelante

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmQLENiU17Q


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## trainspotter

Told him his feet stank and took him downtown,


----------



## trainspotter

Aaaaaaaaaaaahh Shirley Strachan.


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

Haven't posted a track for the Hot Flopper lurkers for a while, so here's one...


----------



## Tink

*Sash *- Ecuador 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P86fPsC_cCQ


----------



## Solly

*Bluelagoon: Quadruple play*


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Logique

First we take Manhattan, then we take Berlin. A Leonard Cohen song, with Stevie Ray Vaughn and Robben Ford on guitars. In studio. As good as it gets.  '..I told you, I told you, I was one of those..'


----------



## Logique

Vale Ian Curtis.


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

And we're clear...see you all soon......


----------



## $20shoes

REBECCA BLACK - FRIDAY


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## trainspotter




----------



## trainspotter

Betchya start dancing to this one .... shoop shoop diddy wop cumma cumma wang dang !


----------



## Tink

ZUMBA!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhz8FzdSUKA&feature=related


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Tink

*El Simbolo* - 1 2 3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RK9KeCDRRdU


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

And a replay by request ..


----------



## Synergy

No video, but it doesn't need one.


----------



## Synergy




----------



## noirua

'Wildflower - Galiwinku'
Oenpelli people, Gunbarlunya, Arnhem Land: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmLVxRS_Sxs


----------



## Tink

*Rod Stewart* - Rhythm of my Heart 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJBK5tC1mlk


----------



## wayneL




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

And here's another for Hot Flopper lurkers..again


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## LifeChoices




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

*Ever wondered what a day in the life of GG is like, I think I may have just found out....*


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## LifeChoices




----------



## Tink

*Sash!* -Adelante

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmQLENiU17Q


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Tink

*Lady Gaga *- The Edge Of Glory 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QeWBS0JBNzQ


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Spongle

Listening to various electro breakbeat, drum and bass, booty, miami bass etc.

will post up links later


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

*Bonus Quo............Triple play.* :


----------



## Solly

Sometimes when words don't say it....
This does....


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Gringotts Bank

Heard this on the radio today.  Had to be Rihanna with that velvet-smooth voice.  Very cruisey song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Vfj2pzI2Sw


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Tink

*Gotye *- Somebody That I Used To Know

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UVNT4wvIGY


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Timmy

Great stuff Solly - you are still Mr. ASF MTV.

Hard to keep up with you!

Anyone still in party mode from the weekend, enjoy this.

*Not *for the prudish.

*LMFAO - Sexy and I Know It*


----------



## Solly

Timmy said:


> Great stuff Solly - you are still Mr. ASF MTV.
> 
> Hard to keep up with you!





Thanks Timmy...gotta keep the gigabit port on this Juniper pumping


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Tink

*Maroon 5 featuring Christina Aguilera* - Moves Like Jagger 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEPTlhBmwRg&feature=related


----------



## Timmy

I'll be cranking up the iPod today. 





Source: http://www.apple.com/


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## GumbyLearner




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## disarray




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## pixel

Look, Listen, and experience jaw-dropping awe when you see this "Pas de Deux":

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=GsTqmEeBKhw&vq=medium#t=41


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## marioland




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## So_Cynical

Kill Bill Soundtrack - The Lonely Shepherd


----------



## lindsayf

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvzu3bKgt5Y&feature=related


----------



## Timmy

*Duck Sauce - Big Bad Wolf
*
Definitely NSFW
and
May (will) offend some viewers.

YouTube warn:


> This video may contain content that is inappropriate for some users, as determined by the video uploader.
> 
> To view this video please verify you are 18 or older by signing in or signing up.



http://www.youtube.com/verify_age?next_url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKMoVAObbhE
or
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EaIkhEuFqk


Also available at Nova, where they said this:


> Duck Sauce's grotesque, provocative, outrageous "Big Bad Wolf" music video



http://www.novafm.com.au/article_du...ve-outrageous-big-bad-wolf-music-video_110751

Enough warnings (don't say you haven't been warned).

It is a lot of fun and creative. Not a bad dance tune either.


----------



## Logique

Another 27 year old taken. Seems that's the allotted space for some musicians. In esteemed company, Morrison, Hendrix, Johnson, Joplin.

http://bigpondnews.com/articles/Top..._Winehouse_drank_herself_to_death_678427.html
The 27-year-old Winehouse had fought a very public battle with drug and alcohol abuse for years, and there had been much speculation that she died from a drug overdose. But a pathologist said the small amount of a drug prescribed to help her cope with the symptoms of alcohol withdrawal had nothing to do with her death.


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Tink

*Foster The People *- Pumped Up Kicks 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDTZ7iX4vTQ


----------



## Timmy

Tink said:


> *Foster The People *- Pumped Up Kicks
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDTZ7iX4vTQ




Please pardon my French, but this is f***ing excellent.
Thanks Tink.


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Tink

Timmy said:


> Please pardon my French, but this is f***ing excellent.
> Thanks Tink.




You're welcome Timmy. 
Does have a catchy beat, though the lyrics can be taken as abit dark. 

Sort of sounded abit like a Lennon song to me.


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

It's a trap


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Tink

*Flo Rida* - Good Feeling 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OnnDqH6Wj8


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

*Who knew GG had a pink suite?*


----------



## Timmy

Good stuff Solly.
Especially enjoyed: 
*The Fearless Vampire Killers - Tell Me What You're Trying To Say*, great song & clip. 
*Bluejuice - Act Yr Age* (clip - )
*Solveig - Big in Japan
Remady Feat. Manu-L - Give Me A Sign* 

Add this, loving it:
*Big - Sneaky Sound System*


----------



## Timmy

*Art Van Delay - Levels vs. Somebody That I Used To Know (Avicii vs. Gotye)*


----------



## Timmy

*ADELE - Set Fire To The Rain (Thomas Gold Remix)*


----------



## Tink

*David Guetta feat. Sia *- Titanium 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb6mS6Yj_UA


----------



## todster

Checked out The National last night in Perth.
What a show still pumping.


----------



## Tink

*Pendulum *- Set Me On Fire

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvUyPUfmwNU


----------



## Solly

*It's Saturday Night...Time to shake this SFP out of this SRX Chassis *


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## LifeChoices

Anyone else see the sensational docco on ABC2 the other night on Phil Spector?


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Garpal Gumnut

gg


----------



## pixel

*Flash mob at Copenhagen Central  Station. Copenhagen Phil playing Ravel's  Bolero.*


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

Good morning.
Time for that morning workout.
Streaming directly from the Ross Island Hotel Aerobics & Pilates Club...



Now you know why GG is in such good nick.


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Tink

*Kate Bush* --  Wuthering Heights

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BW3gKKiTvjs


----------



## daniel88

*Selena Gomez*


----------



## awg

Tink said:


> *Kate Bush* --  Wuthering Heights
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BW3gKKiTvjs




They have released a remix of this song, and the magnificent guitar solo by Ian Bairnson, at the end, is a bit higher in the mix. Great bass playing too.


They keep ripping the dang thing down off youtube, but if you ever get to see the 1976 (original) version of The Eagles, Hotel California, I just cant believe how good these 5 guys played and sang together on this track ( live)

I downloaded it after I bought my Gibson EDS1275D, to check out Don Felder playing his, I noticed Glen Frey playing a Martin D12-20 which I also own. Now all I got to do is play and sing like an angel


----------



## prawn_86

Here's a free plug for a mates band:

*Lander Configurations* - just released their debut album. Check out a couple free songs on Triple J Unearthed website.


----------



## quadfin

<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IwJNb_7UOZw?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IwJNb_7UOZw?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## quadfin

obviously failed how do you post you tube vids???????????????


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Timmy

Listening to this (a lot):
.

*Morgan Page, Sultan + Ned Shepard, and BT | In the Air feat. Angela McCluskey*


----------



## quadfin




----------



## quadfin




----------



## So_Cynical

Boz Scaggs and band live, from the Greatest Hits Live album, Breakdown Dead Ahead...they dont make music ilike this anymore.
~


----------



## quadfin

hot chick with a killer voice


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

Recently heard on a continuous loop, pumping out from the balcony of the Ross Island...


----------



## Solly




----------



## easylikesunday

gotta love the funk!


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## todster

Solly said:


>





Clairy Browne & the Bangin Racketts will get ya party boppin xmas day


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Tink

awg said:


> They have released a remix of this song, and the magnificent guitar solo by Ian Bairnson, at the end, is a bit higher in the mix. Great bass playing too.
> 
> They keep ripping the dang thing down off youtube, but if you ever get to see the 1976 (original) version of The Eagles, Hotel California, I just cant believe how good these 5 guys played and sang together on this track ( live)
> 
> I downloaded it after I bought my Gibson EDS1275D, to check out Don Felder playing his, I noticed Glen Frey playing a Martin D12-20 which I also own. Now all I got to do is play and sing like an angel




Thanks awg, sadly, I couldnt find it, would love to hear it. Ian Bairnson is an excellent guitarist.
Off topic - not long watched the new "Wuthering Heights" movie, enjoyed them all, including the book.

Listening to *JosÃ© FÃ©liciano* - Feliz Navidad
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0NXCSTsnok

Thanks to the Wiggles Christmas DVD that the children used to play many years ago, that song always creeps in my head through Christmas, very joyful : )


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## lemon7

I listen Nicole Scheizinger too


----------



## gav

Presenting Nicholas Cage and Ghaddafi


----------



## gav

Love this


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## leonely




----------



## lindsayf

enjoyed your selections Solly!  Look fwd to more in 2012.

L


----------



## Solly

lindsayf said:


> enjoyed your selections Solly!  Look fwd to more in 2012.
> 
> L




Thanks lindsayf, 
I've got a few cuts slip-cueing on the feeds right now, ready for '12.. as they say old Programme Directors never die.. 

S


----------



## Solly

*Happy New Year to all ! *

Got to power down the desk now and head out to welcome in '12.

Remember if you aren't happy where you are right now, 
*now* is the time for *you* to create that new reality. :

Hope you like these....


----------



## todster

Death in Vegas sunday morning:


----------



## prawn_86

Nicolas Jaar - Space Is Only Noise: Amazing album by a very talented young producer. Good come down/hangover music


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Garpal Gumnut




----------



## sptrawler

Don't know if this works.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/recsradio/...85-1889546-0793450?ie=UTF8&track=001&disc=001


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Works fine mate.

gg


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Caveman

A VERY orginal version of Hendricks Voodoo Child


----------



## Caveman




----------



## sptrawler

can someone put up the video clip of sabrina singing boys,boys,boys in the swimming pool.
It had a lot of musical merit.


----------



## Caveman

sptrawler said:


> can someone put up the video clip of sabrina singing boys,boys,boys in the swimming pool.
> It had a lot of musical merit.



 i guess we could

you post it!


----------



## Caveman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxwUOIlqhGA&feature=related


----------



## Smurf1976

sptrawler said:


> can someone put up the video clip of sabrina singing boys,boys,boys in the swimming pool.
> It had a lot of musical merit.



Ah yes, I remember it well. 1988 wasn't it?

I'm pretty sure I've got it on VHS tape along with a heap of other songs recorded from Rage back when they had the top 50 on.

For other musical things a bit more current, I don't normally get excited about events, holidays etc but I'm starting to get damn excited about Soundwave festival and it's still two months away. Going to Adelaide for that and it should be a very nice break - Clipsal 500 and Fringe Festival are also on and going to those too.


----------



## Solly

sptrawler said:


> can someone put up the video clip of sabrina singing boys,boys,boys in the swimming pool.
> It had a lot of musical merit.





*Happy New Year sptrawler *


----------



## lindsayf

in fact its mind blowing how much musical merit that has....deserves a second listen


----------



## Solly

lindsayf said:


> in fact its mind blowing how much musical merit that has....deserves a second listen




yes, and also a fine example of the dark art of post-production, ensuring you get those edit points right on the knocker. :


----------



## Smurf1976

Well if we're going down that track then how about this one... 

PS Sam doesn't look overly different today, even though she's now 45. Still struggle to get my mind around the fact that she's gay - never would have guessed that back then...


----------



## Smurf1976

And thankfully someone took a video of Def Leppard live a couple of months ago. I was right at the front for this, just on the other side of the extended part of the stage (right of where someone took this video from). Sound on the video isn't the best, but anyway.


----------



## Smurf1976

And for an other concert I was at where someone else thoughtfully made a video. Even better, this one was on my birthday.


----------



## Solly

Smurf1976 said:


> Well if we're going down that track then how about this one...
> 
> PS Sam doesn't look overly different today, even though she's now 45. Still struggle to get my mind around the fact that she's gay - never would have guessed that back then...





Smurf, what I find even more amazing was her relationship with the "International Man of Mischief" !


----------



## So_Cynical

sptrawler said:


> can someone put up the video clip of sabrina singing boys,boys,boys in the swimming pool.
> It had a lot of musical merit.




At last some common ground  how did they get away with that clip in 88?


----------



## Smurf1976

Solly said:


> Smurf, what I find even more amazing was her relationship with the "International Man of Mischief"



Certainly not her best moment that's for sure. But then that could be said of just about everyone who ever dealt with him...


----------



## sptrawler

So_Cynical said:


> At last some common ground  how did they get away with that clip in 88?




Yes So_Cynical, there was many a night shift spent watching 'Rage' waiting for that classic to come on. LOL


----------



## Solly

.....Picked up this tweet from Sam.... it buffered a bit, the port flapped somewhat, I think these are the relevent URLs... 








(gee, now I hope I don't loose access to this proxy)


----------



## Solly

Solly said:


> .....Picked up this tweet from Sam.... it buffered a bit, the port flapped somewhat, I think these are the relevent URLs...



...

whoops... I meant, *lose* access to this proxy...it's been a long couple of days at the desk


----------



## lindsayf

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhkBh0ycsIk[/yt]


----------



## Solly

lindsayf said:


> [yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhkBh0ycsIk[/yt]


----------



## Solly

I suppose it's now time to leave Orchid and head back to the clubhouse in the hinterland.


----------



## Solly

Can't make it to The Strip tonight? Here's a Fragma triple play for you.....


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## bellenuit

[video]http://www.wimp.com/fivepeople/[/video]


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## drillinto

Piano Concerto No.2 
The slow movements of this concerto
are among Chopin's most beautiful.
Pianist: Lang Lang
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Director: Zubin Mehta


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## drillinto

Dimitri Shostakovich
Jazz Suite No.1
Jazz Suite No.2
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, directed by Riccardo Chailly
Decca Record
*****


----------



## dutchie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36d4LSOo8Zw&feature=related


Thijs van Leer

Soothing music


----------



## So_Cynical

These South Korean girls are smoking hot and can do a killer body roll....the below is a practice video.
~

~
This video is the actual official video of the same song.
~


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

*Chairlift TriplePlay.....*


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## todster

Roger Waters live The Wall in Perth last night.
Amazing show do it


----------



## motorway

EARLY IN THE MORNING

BAD COMPANY
DESOLATION ANGELS
1979




Motorway


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Judd




----------



## drillinto

Sharon Kam
American Classics
Music for clarinet by Bernstein, Copland, Gershwin, Gould and Shaw
London Symphony Orchestra
Gregor BÃ¼hl

www.warnerclassics.com/sharonkam


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

Must be time for another Jezabels Triple (J) Play







You know you want to, follow them @theJezabels


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Bill M

I couldn't remember how to embed a video so I went through the thread. I found Wayne on May 10th 2007 posted the first youtube embedded video. Here's mine for tonight, brings back memories of a great trip I did overseas last year. It is so much easier now, we just click on the insert video icon above, great!


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## prawn_86

SBTRKT exclusive mix playing on Triple J right now. Very smooth


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## pixel

As an old "Bush Bandit" (played the fiddle, if you must know), I've always been partial to down-to-earth ballads and bawdy songs. 

A friend just sent me this Scottish Karaoke Drinking Song. Too good not to share:

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=MZ35SOU9HTM


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Tink

*Don Omar ft. Lucenzo *- Danza Kuduro 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zp1TbLFPp8


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## prawn_86

Late night Triple J mixup, mixed by The Aston Shuffle (out of Canberra).... Can't go wrong


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Timmy

Still a huge party hit.



RIP Whitney Houston

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203646004577217822027113902.html


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

*RIP Clive Shakespeare*


----------



## Tink

Sadly drugs takes another life. 
Was never a huge fan but she did have a great voice -- R.I.P

*Whitney Houston* - How Will I Know

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3-hY-hlhBg


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Bill M

I love this one.


----------



## Timmy

This cracks me up every time I hear it. 

*Language warning* (especially at the start).


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## ProverbialPaul

I'm not listening to music, I'm MAKING music 

Just me and my guitar


----------



## Solly

*RIP Davy
*


----------



## Tink

Solly said:


> *RIP Davy
> *





Yep RIP I enjoy their music

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sz-2jckjeHo&feature=related


----------



## Timmy

ProverbialPaul said:


> I'm not listening to music, I'm MAKING music
> 
> Just me and my guitar




Good on you Paul. If you record any of it and put it online make sure you give us the link for a listen.


----------



## Timmy

Tink said:


> Yep RIP I enjoy their music




Same. Was a fun TV show too.


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Gringotts Bank

Shelia E drum solo, if anyone interested.  Some very nice syncopation happening.  Vocals aren't crash hot.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6LAyskAyNU


----------



## bellenuit

Some lovely Irish dancing by some kids a few minutes in.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_sCrS8ZPao


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Tink

*Drake ft. Rihanna *- Take care

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=np8mas85Ywg


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Timmy

Great remix 
*Avicii - Levels (Cazzette NYC Mode Mix)*


----------



## Solly

Timmy said:


> Great remix
> *Avicii - Levels (Cazzette NYC Mode Mix)*






Timmy,
If Joe gave us a 'like button' on this thread I'd be hitting it like _*the fist of an angry God*_. :
S


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Tink

*The Black Keys* - Lonely Boy 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsgHsydoo9Q


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Timmy

Solly said:


> Timmy,
> If Joe gave us a 'like button' on this thread I'd be hitting it like _*the fist of an angry God*_. :
> S




LOL! Thanks Solly!
*Levels *is great, and I've tacked this remix onto it on the iPod so it lasts even longer now :scratch:


----------



## Timmy

Oldie.
*
Pendulum - 'The Island - Pt. 1 Dawn'*


----------



## Timmy

Solly said:


>





High rotation on my iPod for this one.

I like this clip too:


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly

Timmy said:


> Oldie.
> *
> Pendulum - 'The Island - Pt. 1 Dawn'*





Timmy,
I like Pendulum, when I'm feeling a bit sledgey I send a very early morning tweet with this link to 'Big Bear' @abcmarkscott and @spencerhowson.... I believe those ABC types really do have a sense of humour that isn't too far to the left


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Bill M

Nicki Minaj hey? Her music is so good and she is just so sexy. I love all her stuff. In my day it was Tina Turner..... Nicki is much more errrrrr ,,,,,,enjoyable, that's a good word. Something different coming up.


----------



## Bill M

I want Chicken Adobo!


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## JTLP

That girl is amazing (but the real singer is Australian )


----------



## Smurf1976

Solly said:


>




Looking at the style of writing in that video, you could be excused for thinking it was 1982 not 2012... 

Nothing wrong with it, just an observation that there does seem to be a fashion for certain styles of printed lettering etc and that over the past couple of years I've noticed plenty of examples (not just in music) that would be right at home on Countdown or anywhere else 30 years ago.


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## MrBurns

Joe Cocker with John Miles - 



Whitney Houston - see the crowd applaud at about 4min in and standing ovation at the end - incredible voice and delivery now gone, a great tragedy.


----------



## MrBurns

Concert for George - see how much his son looks like him - Clapton is great but so is the guy with the peaked cap in the background, he does all the work except for the solo.



Stevie Wonder with his daughter......


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Julia

Can anyone suggest a CD of Jon Cleary that's mostly just his piano playing.
Less keen on the singing.
There was a fantastic "Live at the Basement" recording from 2000 on "The Daily Planet" in the early hours of this morning but I can't find a CD of it in any of my searches.

Ditto a CD of Tim Minchin's more upbeat stuff.


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Bill M




----------



## Bill M

For anyone who is at least 40 y/o this is an old one and believe it or not in 1980 it hit number one in 15 countries.


----------



## Bill M

Warning some scenes are graphic.


----------



## motorway

Dead Man  by Neil Young




Motorway


----------



## Boggo

motorway said:


> Dead Man  by Neil Young
> 
> 
> Motorway




Another Neil Young song that is a classic is Powderfinger. They even named a band after that song.

I am on the iPad and haven't figured out how to link a Youtube video just yet


----------



## motorway

Boggo said:


> Another Neil Young song that is a classic is Powderfinger. They even named a band after that song.
> 
> I am on the iPad and haven't figured out how to link a Youtube video just yet







Motorway


----------



## Timmy

Solly said:


>





Loving this one (but I'm probably a bit biased )


----------



## Timmy

motorway said:


> Motorway





**** yeah!


----------



## Timmy

I'm playing this quite loud. Obscenely loud, actually.
*
Skrillex - Bangarang*


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Honeysuckle Rose 



gg


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Ares




----------



## Solly




----------



## Tink

*Calvin Harris *- "Let's Go" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdih7kjmQJw


----------



## Joules MM1




----------



## kincella

*Music thread, for some entertainment*

I am wondering if anyone is interested in posting their favourite music here


this is the voice of an angel...IMO
Rachael Leahcar on the  voice
Mike and the Mechanics etc
wide variety to start us off

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVHl3j31pUA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8mPS0-2Xq8&ob=av3n

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPJIGB5zgJU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkFHuNKheUg

copying files from you tube is so easy, and no copyright infringed if we only use it for personal use
did you know, almost every song that was ever recorded is on that site...I mean really really old stuff for the elders, and the latest for the young guns



it would be better if we could just post the embed code

apologies if there is a music thread here somewhere...
I am sure Joe will fix it...for us, if enough are interested...


----------



## Tink

*RIP Donna Summer*
Thanks for the music and the memories

_I feel love_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9e3H6t6j3Rk


----------



## roxane

Lots of things: Latin, Rock, 70s, 80s; etc,
anything but rap! and anything but J Justin Bieber!


----------



## kincella

I never realised how poignant this song was.....I knew it was a beautiful song, and at the same time, possibly sad, depending on where you were in your life...
it could mean many things, to each of you, at different times
but it is only now, in mourning, that the words come to life again....and seem so real, such a true expression of how I feel
in the first verse
ie
Some say love it is a river
That drowns the tender reed

(and **** this piece)
Some say love it is a razor
That leaves your soul to bleed

....................................................

Artist: Bette Midler
Song Title: The Rose
Writer(s): MCBROOM, AMANDA 

Some say love it is a river
That drowns the tender reed
Some say love it is a razor
That leaves your soul to bleed

Some say love it is a hunger
An endless aching need
I say love it is a flower
And you it's only seed

It's the heart afraid of breaking
That never learns to dance
It's the dream afraid of waking that never takes the chance
It's the one who won't be taken
Who cannot seem to give
And the soul afraid of dying that never learns to live

When the night has been too lonely
And the road has been too long
And you think that love is only
For the lucky and the strong
Just remember in the winter far beneath the bitter snows
Lies the seed
That with the sun's love
In the spring
Becomes the rose


----------



## burglar

kincella said:


> I never realised how poignant this song was.....
> ...




Music got me through my hardest times.

Take joy in the little things!


----------



## kincella

she was killed in a single car accident, hit a tree, 
it was one summer afternoon

"Heaven Doesn't Care"


One summer afternoon
You walked into heaven
No one said a word
About your t-shirt and your jeans

No one asked to see
Proof or confirmation
You were meant to walk
In a place you've never been

All the sacred words
All the regulations
Holy aspirations
They don't get you there

Every voice is heard
No discrimination
There's no revelation
Heaven doesn't care

Your name was on the door
You were unexpected
Got there way too soon
Before your time

All around you saw
Every kind and every colour
Every single soul
A star that shines

All the sacred words
All the regulations
Holy aspirations
They don't get you there

Every voice is heard
No discrimination
There's no revelation
Heaven doesn't care

All the holy words
All the revelations
Only aspirations
They don't get you there
Every voice is heard
No discrimination
There's no revelation
Heaven doesn't care 

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=CkFHuNKheUg


----------



## Timmy

Here you go Tink.



Usher covering Pumped Up Kicks (live).


----------



## Timmy

*Greyhound - Swedish House Mafia
*
Music starts at about 0.52, plenty of eye candy before then for both boys and girls though.



Thought I was clever spotting the product placement. Not.


----------



## Timmy

*TiÃ«sto & Hardwell - Zero 76 *

Great clip (but I'm a bit biased)


----------



## Timmy

*Calvin Harris - Let's Go ft. Ne-Yo*



(more product placement)


----------



## Solly

I've been so busy around Burnett Lane, I've been neglecting my friends on this thread...


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## kincella

I was downloading C & W music for my brother, then I came across this song...it brought back memories, when my marriage first broke up...
it was a favourite then...
Wasted days and wasted nights...Freddie Fender
I cannot seem to add the website, or the embedded file as an attachment..maybe some one can help me out
here is the link

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxYIbbi-OPY&feature=related


----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Solly




----------



## Tink

*Elton John *~ Your Song 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwzdVHTNpXs&feature=related


----------



## springhill




----------



## Joules MM1




----------



## Caveman

RIP Jon Lord
(Organ Player)


----------



## Timmy

Solly said:


> I've been so busy around Burnett Lane, I've been neglecting my friends on this thread...




Come back Solly.

Some music inspired by what I've seen on ASF this morning.

*Fader - The Temper Trap*



*Milkshake - Kelis*


----------



## Tink

*Stan Walker *- Light It Up 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEVY77RgjxU

*Cheryl Cole* - Call My Name
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2MaemE-oks

Sorry I missed your post a couple of pages back, Timmy, thanks for that : )


----------



## Timmy

Thanks Tink!

Looks like we're going to have pick up the slack with Solly absent (Come back Solly!).

Loving this:

*Florence + The Machine - Spectrum (Say My Name) (Calvin Harris remix)*


----------



## Tink

*Jennifer Lopez *- Dance Again ft. Pitbull 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjgFH01k0gU


----------



## Tink

*The Church* - Under The Milky Way

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-mQyRuHIuA


----------



## prawn_86

Jack Whites latest album Blunderbuss is very close to musical genius. I have never been a huge fan of his, but this latest album is amazingly detailed


----------



## tigerboi

tink & others can you embed these videos,5th button from the right insert video
cut & paste the youtube link...easy as then everyone doesnt have to open
another page.

maybe make it a rule... must embed the video.TB


[video=youtube_share;V-mQyRuHIuA]http://youtu.be/V-mQyRuHIuA[/video]


----------



## tigerboi

*matchbox 20 for tigerboi*

great song



[video=youtube_share;clKAdQnwJ7A]http://youtu.be/clKAdQnwJ7A[/video]

another great song
[video=youtube_share;C-Naa1HXeDQ]http://youtu.be/C-Naa1HXeDQ[/video]


----------



## McLovin

Neil Young

One of the greats...


----------



## Gringotts Bank

The guitar around 2.40 is nice.  Like something Prince would do.

Getting a lot of airplay on commercial radio.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mq9zhpBweDk


----------



## Tink

Thank tigerboi


----------



## Tink




----------



## Tink

*Bob Seger*


----------



## Trademyshoes

Wow - a msuic thread.

I chart and trade to this kind of stuff lately. Can't listen to Floyd or Bach while trading...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rw5ihxrl4Y


----------



## Tink

The Stranglers - Golden Brown


----------



## noirua

Walter Brennan - Old Shep - YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuLC07TbQTw&feature=related

Walter Brennan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walter_Brennan


----------



## DocK




----------



## DocK




----------



## Tink

Kate Bush - Running up That Hill


----------



## MrBurns

I just found the entire final concert of the Beatles in Melbourne in 1964 including support acts - 

I was there...........


----------



## pixel

MrBurns said:


> I just found the entire final concert of the Beatles in Melbourne in 1964 including support acts -
> 
> I was there...........





Wow Mr B!
We must be about the same age 
I saw them a couple of years earlier in St Pauli (Hamburg's Red Light District)

Can't say I was terribly impressed at the time, but they've certainly benefited from being exposed to the German music scene. No doubt the Great Classics had a profound influence on their later creations - which I definitely appreciate


----------



## MrBurns

pixel said:


> Wow Mr B!
> We must be about the same age
> I saw them a couple of years earlier in St Pauli (Hamburg's Red Light District)
> 
> Can't say I was terribly impressed at the time, but they've certainly benefited from being exposed to the German music scene. No doubt the Great Classics had a profound influence on their later creations - which I definitely appreciate




Looking back at the support acts it's almost embarrassing, how things have changed.
The Beatles though, to see John and George there makes one a bit misty.
You couldnt hear a lot in the audience, the bass mainly.


----------



## Tink

Swedish House Mafia  - Don't Worry Child


----------



## Tink

Tina Arena-Sorrento Moon (I Remember)


----------



## Boggo

An oldie from a great band, going through their albums at the moment.


----------



## Bill M

---
South Korean rap star Psy's music video "Gangnam Style" on Saturday became the most-watched item ever posted to YouTube with more than 800 million views, edging past Canadian teen star Justin Bieber's two-year-old video for his song "Baby."

Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/entertainment...-video-ever-20121125-2a14h.html#ixzz2DtIBE3ou
---


----------



## Joules MM1

http://8tracks.com

great compilations......like the best radio station you'll ever find


http://8tracks.com/spoonhead/elegance


----------



## captain black

Probably showing my age here but the Talking Heads "Stop Making Sense" movie just gets better and better each time I listen to it/watch it (which is quite often!). The live version of "Slippery People" is brilliant. David Byrne.... genius. HD version on Youtube worth a look if you haven't seen it in HD quality.


----------



## Tink




----------



## Tink

Jennifer Lopez


- love all her songs


----------



## DocK

> We are what we wear, we wear what we are
> But see I look inside the mirror and think Phil Knight tricked us all
> Will I stand for change, or stay in my box
> These Nikes help me define me, and I’m trying to take mine, off


----------



## Some Dude




----------



## Some Dude




----------



## Some Dude




----------



## Some Dude




----------



## Some Dude




----------



## Some Dude




----------



## DB008

William Orbit. 



and


----------



## Tink

Cat Stevens - Lady D'Arbanville


Ross Ryan - I Am Pegasus


----------



## captain black

Tink said:


> Ross Ryan - I Am Pegasus




Yeh, what a classic song, it's on my playlist while I'm trading every day. Ross Ryan is still around and still singing too 

Another of his classics:

[video=youtube_share;uRY3o_-LTRs]http://youtu.be/uRY3o_-LTRs[/video]


----------



## MrBurns

Let's Dance - Something different ......keep watching


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Good one Burnsie.

I might light a cohiba, put me in good humour for the day.

gg


----------



## burglar

MrBurns said:


> Let's Dance - Something different ......keep watching




Double and redouble, MrBurns!






Love how you inserted The Three Stooges, 
the juxtaposition worked a treat!!


----------



## pixel

MrBurns said:


> Let's Dance - Something different ......keep watching




Agree, Mr B: I've always loved Rita. Must be a fetish for redheads in emerald dresses;
but in a secondary link from RH, check out Ginger at age 92:


----------



## MrBurns

pixel said:


> Agree, Mr B: I've always loved Rita. Must be a fetish for redheads in emerald dresses;
> but in a secondary link from RH, check out Ginger at age 92:






Thats not Ginger , read the comments.............damn I sent the link to a few friends now have to retract.


----------



## pixel

MrBurns said:


> Thats not Ginger , read the comments.............damn I sent the link to a few friends now have to retract.




oops! Sorreeee!
I trusted the title and didn't read further. 

Still: that old gal is no spring chicken, whoever she is, and still has a few moves to show off.


----------



## MrBurns

pixel said:


> oops! Sorreeee!
> I trusted the title and didn't read further.
> Still: that old gal is no spring chicken, whoever she is, and still has a few moves to show off.




Yes she's 75 I think it said, great video regardless


----------



## Some Dude

Great to see people posting in this thread


----------



## Sean K

Listening to a bit of Sia recently.

Mesmerised by Breath Me

Studio recording. Turn it UP!!



And, she wrote Diamonds for Rihanna.

Her version, live. Crap recording, but you will get the gist. She's incredible. Amazing little known Australian recording/writing master.


----------



## Some Dude

kennas said:


> Listening to a bit of Sia recently.




Nice one!


----------



## Sean K

She's stepping back to writing guest singing and no touring at the moment due to health problems.

I'm sure David Guetta will have her writing and singing another one for him.

Titanium



She Wolf (Falling to Pieces)


----------



## Some Dude

For those inclined towards endurance, interpretation optional


----------



## prawn_86

Best 10 songs of 2012 imo:

alt-J - Breezeblocks
Disclosure - Control {ft. Ria Ritchie}
Flume - Holdin On
Flume - Sleepless {ft. Jezzabell Doran}
Jack White - Love Interruption
Major Lazer - Get Free {ft. Amber Coffman}
Miike Snow - Paddling Out
Plan B - Playing With Fire {ft. Labrinth}
Rudimental - Not Giving In {ft. John Newman & Alex Clare}
The XX - Chained


----------



## Some Dude




----------



## DocK

kennas said:


> Listening to a bit of Sia recently.
> 
> Mesmerised by Breath Me
> 
> Studio recording. Turn it UP!!




Thanks for that, enjoyed it.  Love Sia.

Here's another studio recording - Joss Stone


----------



## Sean K

DocK said:


> Thanks for that, enjoyed it.  Love Sia.
> 
> Here's another studio recording - Joss Stone



Wow! She's amazing.


----------



## prawn_86

My top 3 songs of 2012:


Such an amazingly crafted beautiful melancholy song, from a couple producers who are only 22 years old



With less and less music being made these days with instruments it is nice to see an amazing artist like Jack White still creating tunes and lyrics that grab the listener yet are still complex musical pieces


Toss up for number 3 between this and Flume - Sleepless. These guys are predicted as the top up and coming DJs/producers of 2013 and they make catchy beats with excellent lyrics. Still remember this song grabbing me the first time i heard it, i was driving and had to stop and write down who it was so i could look them up straight away


----------



## prawn_86

kennas said:


> Amazing little known Australian recording/writing master.




And she's from Adelaide too


----------



## DocK

Here's a catchy little number from a home-grown Sandgroper, with a fun video clip to match:



For some reason it makes me think of surfing....


----------



## Tink

Will be dedicated to 'Stop senseless violence' and David Cassai (RIP) at their Melbourne Concert.

_"Don't you worry, don't you worry, child.
See heaven's got a plan for you.
Don't you worry, don't you worry now."_


----------



## Some Dude




----------



## Tink

Tink said:


> Will be dedicated to 'Stop senseless violence' and David Cassai (RIP) at their Melbourne Concert.
> 
> _"Don't you worry, don't you worry, child.
> See heaven's got a plan for you.
> Don't you worry, don't you worry now."_




Good on you guys  dance with the angels, David
http://www.heraldsun.com.au/enterta...red-by-australia/story-e6frf9hf-1226566984034


----------



## Tink




----------



## MrBurns

Joe Cocker with John Miles


----------



## sptrawler

Joe Cocker, what a legend.
We've been to all his shows in Perth since the 80's.
The last one with George Thorogood, on the Perth foreshore in 2011, showed Joe is starting to struggle.
Sad but it has to happen eventually. 
Like I said an absolute legend, if you weren't fortunate enough to see Joe at his best. You missed an awesome experience.


----------



## MrBurns

John Miles is superb on that track recorded 1992


----------



## DocK




----------



## DocK

One for we oldies.....


and the not so old...


and the young'ns


and of course, from the original 


Whichever version is your favourite, I think we've all got to agree it's not just "a man's world" these days


----------



## db94

prawn_86 said:


> My top 3 songs of 2012:
> 
> 
> Toss up for number 3 between this and Flume - Sleepless. These guys are predicted as the top up and coming DJs/producers of 2013 and they make catchy beats with excellent lyrics. Still remember this song grabbing me the first time i heard it, i was driving and had to stop and write down who it was so i could look them up straight away





bloody love disclosure! theyre the only artists ive known that ive liked ALL of their songs

EDIT: highly recommend checking out their tunes if you havent heard em


----------



## MrBurns

Mark Kennedy , Geyers drummer was my best mate in the early years............


----------



## Caveman

Man 
Some Blues and Metal Artists have re released the album Machine head.Renamed Re-machined.
As a Deep purple fan i`m not impressed with the end product,but happy Deep Purple are getting some recognition.I`m quite happy to pay low prices for my out of fashion music tastes so i`m not huge on this being a success.Lol
Anyway this is my favorite track,Barnsy did a good Job.


----------



## DocK

That was great Caveman - really enjoyed it!  Also good to see some ordinary looking old dudes show there's more to making great music than some slick dance moves, a fashion stylist and hairspray


----------



## pixel

DocK said:


> Whichever version is your favourite, I think we've all got to agree it's not just "a man's world" these days




I find Mary Byrne's version (X-Factor UK) better still.

short live one: 


full studio recording:


----------



## MrBurns

Renee Geyer 1974 for comparison -


----------



## prawn_86

Gary Clark Jr - Blak & Blu
Kendrick Lamar - Good kid MAAD city
Alt-J - An Awesome wave


----------



## Tink




----------



## MrBurns

Thanks Tink..........isnt she wonderful with him


----------



## Tink

MrBurns said:


> Thanks Tink..........isnt she wonderful with him




Yes she is MrBurns - love that song.


----------



## Smurf1976

I don't have YouTube links to post but I've seen rather a lot of bands live over the past few days.

Pez, Illy, Drapht, Hilltop Hoods, Crossfaith, The Blackout, Anthrax, Mindless Self Indulgence, The Vandals, Billy Talent, Slayer, All Time Low, Bullet For My Valentine, Blink 182, Linkin Park, Paramore, The Offspring, Motley Crue, Kiss. 

Also a few smaller bands as well. Some good, some not so good. 

That ought to do for the moment I think. Saw full sets for most of them, missed a few minutes for a couple of them.


----------



## Tink

Rihanna - Diamonds


----------



## awg

on Youtube...anything by the late great Stevie Ray Vaughan.

I was "inspired" to do this when I heard a poll released of the "10 greatest guitar players" was released..and he wasnt on it..well I could go on about that, but one of the others needed to be dropped ffs.

Even though he took blues guitar to a new dimension, check out "China Girl" by David Bowie


----------



## pixel

Tink said:


> Rihanna - Diamonds





great to watch, Tink 
Would it lift the share price if LOM made it their Theme Song?


----------



## Caveman

This is an Anti Drug song by Deep Purple in the early seventies/late sixties
But I dont think the mesaage was getting through.


----------



## Some Dude




----------



## Tink




----------



## Ves

I've been listening to a fair bit of Krautrock again lately.  The old favourites such as Tangerine Dream, Kraftwerk and Can.  As well as some different bands like Neu!  and Ash Ra Temple linked.

Post-war Germany... the chaos of life as technology speeds up, and foreign culture invades the motherland.   Ash Ra Temple explore the shattered ruins of the past,  dismantling tradition and mythology, emerging on the otherside; the future re-imagined.


----------



## Ves

More Krautrock...  this time Faust demonstrating the often fine line that ran between the genre and the progressive rock scene at the time.


----------



## DocK

RIP Chrissy Amphlett.  


> “With her force of character and vocal strength she paved the way for strong, sexy, outspoken women.
> 
> “Best remembered as the lead singer of the ARIA Hall of Fame inductee, Divinyls, last month she was named one of Australia’s top ten singers of all time.
> 
> “Chrissy expressed hope that her worldwide hit I Touch Myself would remind women to perform annual breast examinations.
> 
> “Chrissy was a true pioneer and a treasure to all whose lives her music and spirit touched.”
> 
> Music journalist Glen A Baker told ABC that it was hard to come to terms with the death of someone "so ferociously larger than life".
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/entertainment...-dead-at-53-20130422-2ia30.html#ixzz2RBEGfpUb


----------



## Tink

Shakira


----------



## noirua

Aldrich Lloyd Talonding, Boy, Sings Incredible Cover Of 'Dance With My Father' (VIDEO)
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/..._n_3178209.html?utm_hp_ref=parents&ir=Parents


----------



## MrBurns




----------



## pixel

Tink said:


> Shakira





Many many years ago, I would've gladly accepted, even shared, that kind of addiction.
Nowadays, it's more a case of this:


----------



## Tink

Very true Pixel, the Voice has become an addiction for many. 
Shakira has always been one of my favourites and I have a passion for dance.
Great clip, Mr Burns, though I havent seen the movie, I heard its based on a true story.


----------



## Some Dude




----------



## Ves

A simple, poetic, but beautiful representation of man's tragedy aka the human condition.


----------



## Some Dude

One for the religious dudes and dudettes. I really wish this group had not broken up...


----------



## tinhat

Sydney University Madrigal Society.


----------



## Ves

Someone smarter than myself once described Black Metal as being _emotional detachment without apathy._   To look within the darkness and find beauty.


----------



## Tink

Thanks Some Dude 

Listening to Enya at the moment, another wonderful voice, enjoy all her songs.
This clip is beautiful too


----------



## Some Dude

tinhat said:


> Sydney University Madrigal Society.




Anything from their YouTube Channel that you would recommend or grabs you?



Tink said:


> Listening to Enya at the moment, another wonderful voice, enjoy all her songs.




She does some great work.


----------



## bellenuit




----------



## Ves

No second guesses as to which author influenced Summoning's music the most.  Triumphant, graceful, magical, inspiring.... everything that is lost in this day and age.


----------



## Ves

Mannequin, mannequin... they're all the same....


----------



## Some Dude

Ves said:


> Mannequin, mannequin... they're all the same....




I'm still stuck in my Rammstein phase...


----------



## tinhat

Some Dude said:


> Anything from their YouTube Channel that you would recommend or grabs you?




I'll have to go through their youtube postings and have a listen. I heard them for the first time the evening I posted. They gave a concert titled "Love and Loss" and it was a back to the roots concert featuring only renaissance madrigals and some poetry readings from that time. It was a good performance. Unfortunately, the choir I sing in rehearses on Tuesday evenings which is when they usually perform so I am glad they gave a Wednesday evening performance on this occasion. A few madrigals from that program that I particularly liked were:

'Mille Regretz', Josquin Desprez
'Il Bianco e dolce cigno', and 'Ahime, dove 'l bel viso', Jacques Archadelt
'El Grillo', Josquin Desprez

I love a madrigal with a good dose of double entendre served up as metaphysical conceit and I really enjoy 'Il Bianco e dolce cigno' which we are learning in the choir I sing in.

At the concert they were selling recordings from their previous concert 'Put a Bird On It' for $5. Well worth the investment, although I thought the concert I attended was better (maybe because it was live and I had just shared a bottle of red with pasta before hand).

If you are a Sydney person and you haven't attended their concerts I encourage you to attend. Their website has a mailing list you can subscribe to.


----------



## Tink




----------



## Ves

Timeless.   The variations of the main piano melody always gets me.


----------



## boofis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nj4q4rfDcNw


----------



## tinhat

Ves said:


> Timeless.   The variations of the main piano melody always gets me.





Interesting performance. How do you compare that Horowitz performance to Ashkenazy's? Another great performer of Rackmaninoff was Rackmaninoff himself.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tec6swI4IJU


----------



## Ves

Not massively well known... but supposedly his most famous composition.


----------



## Ves

tinhat said:


> Interesting performance. How do you compare that Horowitz performance to Ashkenazy's? Another great performer of Rackmaninoff was Rackmaninoff himself.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tec6swI4IJU



I've never heard the Ashkenazy version.   I'm really a beginner at classical music, so probably not the best person to ask.

Thank you for the recommendation - also liked your link.


----------



## Ves

Off and away into the unknown.


----------



## Ves




----------



## Tink

Enrique Iglesias

Ricky Martin


As we get ready for 2014


----------



## Tink

Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## MrBurns




----------



## CanOz

I'm listening to KKAJ on my iPad, a country music station from Texas/Oklahoma...love a good bit of country now and then!:cowboy:

CanOz


----------



## tinhat

Ves said:


> I've never heard the Ashkenazy version.   I'm really a beginner at classical music, so probably not the best person to ask.
> 
> Thank you for the recommendation - also liked your link.




I'm not much of an expert either but I use to listen to symphonic music a bit more than I do these days - going through a choral phase at the moment (especially madrigals) - but still love a good symphony or concerto - especially the "romantic" composers - thus my love of Rachmaninoff.

Obviously the conductor, band and soloist makes a big difference to any piece and that can be interesting of itself. For example, I love Mahler's 5th Symphony and I've not heard a better recording than Karajan's 1973 recording with the Berliner Philharmoniker. It's hard not to compare any other performance I hear with that one and yet, how do we know that Mahler himself would have been satisfied with Karajan's interpretation? Bernstein and de Waart are other good conductors of Mahler but again - what in the conductor's interpretation is the composer's intention and what is the fashion of the day or the individual virtuosity of the conductor? (Does it matter?) Personally, I find that Bernstein imposed too much onto Mahler's already quite manic and indulgent style.



PS: Bernstein famously performed the adagietto from Mahler's 5th symphony at John Kennedy's funeral.


----------



## Julia

One of my favourites is the Nimrod from Elgar's Enigma Variations.  Recently I heard a very old recording where Elgar himself conducted it.  It was barely recognisable from what most modern versions offer, and quite awful.

Rachmaninov was always top of my list until I fell in love with Max Bruch's Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor.
So beautiful.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n90Xkpp62jk


----------



## pixel

Julia said:


> One of my favourites is the Nimrod from Elgar's Enigma Variations.  Recently I heard a very old recording where Elgar himself conducted it.  It was barely recognisable from what most modern versions offer, and quite awful.
> 
> Rachmaninov was always top of my list until I fell in love with Max Bruch's Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor.
> So beautiful.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n90Xkpp62jk




If you love Bruch, you will equally adore Mendelssohn.
Listen to Isaac Stern's rendition: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4iR-2o_pKk
Especially the dreamy 2nd movement (starts at 13:10) is superb.


----------



## DocK

pixel said:


> If you love Bruch, you will equally adore Mendelssohn.
> Listen to Isaac Stern's rendition: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4iR-2o_pKk
> Especially the dreamy 2nd movement (starts at 13:10) is superb.




And if you are partial to Mendelssohn, and have an ounce of Scottish blood in your ancestry, you'd have to love The Hebrides Overture as much as I do, och aye.


----------



## robz7777

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ht5-Kk0kKoU

From the recent Great Gatsby film..


----------



## Julia

pixel said:


> If you love Bruch, you will equally adore Mendelssohn.
> Listen to Isaac Stern's rendition: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4iR-2o_pKk
> Especially the dreamy 2nd movement (starts at 13:10) is superb.



I'm pretty sure we've had this discussion before, pixel.  I absolutely prefer Bruch, lovely though Mendelssohn is.
When buying the Bruch CD, I've found it's usually with the Mendelssohn Violin Concerto in EMinor so you get both anyway.


----------



## tinhat

Julia said:


> Rachmaninov was always top of my list until I fell in love with Max Bruch's Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor.
> So beautiful.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n90Xkpp62jk




That's a lovely piece of music, but I had to find another recording to listen too. The one you linked to has someone humming into one of the michrophones. I couldn't take it.


----------



## Julia

tinhat said:


> That's a lovely piece of music, but I had to find another recording to listen too. The one you linked to has someone humming into one of the michrophones. I couldn't take it.




I only listened to the first few bars to make sure it wasn't played ultra slowly which destroys it imo.
The humming would be awful.  
My copy is from EMI with Itzhak Perlman as soloist, Bernard Haitink as conductor.  1991.
No humming on this.
The CD before that, now worn out, had a young Korean soloist who was wonderful.


----------



## tigerboi

DRAPHT - SING IT



[video=youtube_share;nSz-DpH7bwE]http://youtu.be/nSz-DpH7bwE[/video]


----------



## Julia

As a diversion, and I hope no one minds, it might be interesting to know what music ASF members dislike.

For me it's Klezma, brass or pipe bands, and country.
No interest in most pop but mostly it doesn't irritate me as do the above.


----------



## bellenuit

Julia said:


> As a diversion, and I hope no one minds, it might be interesting to know what music ASF members dislike.
> 
> For me it's Klezma, brass or pipe bands, and country.
> No interest in most pop but mostly it doesn't irritate me as do the above.




Rap and pretty much all kinds of modern ghetto music. Pipe bands and in particular when they are playing Amazing Grace (I have promised to rise up if that gets played at my funeral: I'm even thinking of putting in my will that it is not to be played). Modern style jazz, for instance as played by James Morrisson, I much prefer traditional or Dixieland. Unapproachable opera usually of the German variety (Wagner, except for some pieces). I'm OK with country, some pieces I like, some I don't. 

Never heard of Klezma until you mentioned it. I did a Goole search and it offered this piece. If this is representative, I am with you in hating it.


----------



## Judd

bellenuit said:


> Snip. Pipe bands and in particular when they are playing Amazing Grace (I have promised to rise up if that gets played at my funeral: I'm even thinking of putting in my will that it is not to be played).




Then you'll love this, bellenuit.  Hehe.  Sorry but I just had to do it.


----------



## DocK

I don't care for thrash metal, some of the heavier heavy metal, and most opera leaves me cold - with a few exceptions.  Memories of watching the Edinburgh Tattoo with Mum still bring me out in a rash, and I'm not a jazz fan - although I love The Cat Empire, so maybe I like modern jazz?  I don't like what I call "sexist hip=hop", but I do like quite a lot of rap and hip hop that doesn't disparage women.  I find most traditional country music a bit boring, but I do like the more modern urban/pop/folk country music.  I seem to have a fair bit of music in iTunes labelled "alternative",  but most of it would be alt/rock I'd guess.  I love rock music to cook to, classical to drive to and a mix of pop and rock to exercise to.  The joy of loving a wide range of styles is that there's always something to suit your mood, whether I want to pretend I can sing like Adele while cooking (by myself) or get moving to Foo Fighters and Linkin Park when out for a walk.   I don't want to imagine a world without music


----------



## bellenuit

Judd said:


> Then you'll love this, bellenuit.  Hehe.  Sorry but I just had to do it.




I should report you for abusive posts


----------



## Calliope

bellenuit said:


> I should report you for abusive posts




More suitable politically perhaps???


----------



## Julia

bellenuit said:


> Rap and pretty much all kinds of modern ghetto music. Pipe bands and in particular when they are playing Amazing Grace (I have promised to rise up if that gets played at my funeral:



With you completely on this.  It might have been OK the first time anyone played it, but it has been so over used and become so banal it's awful.



> Modern style jazz, for instance as played by James Morrisson, I much prefer traditional or Dixieland.



The James Morrison stuff washes over me unnoticed mostly, like pop stuff.  There's some great jazz on RN's Jazztrack on a Saturday early evening.  I love the Mississippi style blues.



> Never heard of Klezma until you mentioned it. I did a Goole search and it offered this piece. If this is representative, I am with you in hating it.



Yep, that's a perfect example.  Right up there with something I omitted to mention and which I don't believe should ever be even classified as music - the Tibetan Throat Singers.  Truly ghastly.


----------



## MrBurns

I don't like "music" played by fakes who don't even understand what taste is.

This is what it's all about  - 2 examples- 




and -


----------



## tigerboi

get some real music back on here
hungry heart brucespringsteen


[video=youtube_share;vgj-tK51VqQ]http://youtu.be/vgj-tK51VqQ[/video]


----------



## sptrawler

Or we could try some real class


----------



## sptrawler

Hey MrBurns, what about when you and the girlfriend, were in the car at the lookout carpark over town.



Just joking I think Gladys is brilliant, shame she cancelled her trip to Auss this year, I heard it was from lack of bookings.



How couldn't you want t see a legend.


----------



## sptrawler

Or just a one of moment in musical history, that will never be repeated. RIP Pavorotti.



Not a huge fan of opera, but Pavorotti is the showman, Rudd wishes he could be.lol

Now that is presence, not the 'milky bar kid'


----------



## MrBurns

sptrawler said:


> Hey MrBurns, what about when you and the girlfriend, were in the car at the lookout carpark over town.
> 
> Just joking I think Gladys is brilliant, shame she cancelled her trip to Auss this year, I heard it was from lack of bookings.
> 
> How couldn't you want t see a legend.




Great stuff but it might have been Barry White.......


----------



## Tink

RIP JJ Cale 
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-07-28/grammy-award-winning-singer-songwriter-jj-cale-dies/4848306


----------



## johenmo

Seatbelts -  Japanese blues/jazz band.  Lyrics often in english. Their style is very diverse and ranges from straightforward big band jazz, blues, acoustic ballads, hard rock, country, funk to electronic, hip-hop and experimental compositions/elements.


----------



## Tink

Fleetwood Mac


----------



## MrBurns

Thanks Tink, Stevie Nicks has a unique voice hasn't she .......................


----------



## tigerboi

I still have a massive crush on stevie nicks...

[video=youtube_share;Dn8-4tjPxD8]http://youtu.be/Dn8-4tjPxD8[/video]

- - - Updated - - -

great voice

[video=youtube_share;RHJb87nNsGY]http://youtu.be/RHJb87nNsGY[/video]


----------



## Tink

LOL tigerboi, you wouldnt be alone there, I am sure. 
Great songs.

Thanks Mr Burns, yes she does, I also have a few of her solo box sets.

I like the Heatwave song you posted as well


----------



## Ves




----------



## Ves




----------



## Sean K

Counting Stars by One Republic is driving me mad!!!!! 

I can't stop listening to it but I know I'll get sick of it.

One day.


----------



## Ves




----------



## Ves




----------



## MrBurns




----------



## Julia

Sir Edward Elgar is said to have composed his 'Enigma Variations' whilst daydreaming at the piano in the company of his wife, Alice.  There is a central theme to the variations which are quite distinct and told to be pictures of various of Elgar's friends.  The variation "Nimrod", herewith, was the result of encouragement to Elgar to keep composing by his friend, Augustus Jaegar.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nm4T5yce7tw

It starts softly and builds in volume and emotion.


----------



## CanOz

i like these guys....


----------



## CanOz

These guys are quite talented too, love their instruments.


----------



## Tink

The Corrs

The start of your first song reminded me abit of this, CanOz.


----------



## CanOz

I do like the Corrs too Tink...ya know i like my Metallica, but i have always had a soft spot for folk music. I guess its the acoustics, lots of strings and great vocals.

Here's Mumford and Sons.


----------



## CanOz

The opening song at Red Rocks...Lovers Eyes


----------



## CanOz

If i had to pick a song that has best described my attitude towards life and opportunity, it would be this one by Green Day...



The Lyrics as well...





> "Good Riddance (Time Of Your Life)"
> 
> Another turning point, a fork stuck in the road
> Time grabs you by the wrist, directs you where to go
> So make the best of this test, and don't ask why
> It's not a question, but a lesson learned in time
> 
> It's something unpredictable, but in the end is right,
> I hope you had the time of your life.
> 
> So take the photographs, and still frames in your mind
> Hang it on a shelf in good health and good time
> Tattoos of memories and dead skin on trial
> For what it's worth it was worth all the while
> 
> It's something unpredictable, but in the end is right,
> I hope you had the time of your life.
> 
> It's something unpredictable, but in the end is right,
> I hope you had the time of your life.
> 
> It's something unpredictable, but in the end is right,
> I hope you had the time of your life.


----------



## Ves

I've got lots of modern music with folk aesthetics / themes,  but this Neo-folk band was the first that came to mind...



The first full-length _Woodsmoke_ is OK too.


----------



## CanOz

Aww this is great Ves, thanks. Its a free download as well.


----------



## Ves

CanOz said:


> Aww this is great Ves, thanks. Its a free download as well.



Yep,  it certainly is.    Occasionally lesser known acts are kind enough to let you have their albums free once they have been released for a few years.


----------



## craft

CanOz said:


> These guys are quite talented too, love their instruments.



Canoz  seems we may have similar tastes in Music.

Zac Brown Band is great -  awesome live - the boys can play a bit.


----------



## Tink

Thanks CanOz. There is not much in music I dont like, probably going towards thrash metal would be its limits. I like Metallica too.

We are very much a music family, I have mentioned before that my daughter sings and plays for many charities in her spare time.


----------



## Ves




----------



## Ves




----------



## burglar

I've been looking forward to the Fleetwood Mac, Aussie Tour for some months.

Now I get a letter telling me the tour is cancelled and I get an automatic refund...

I don't want a refund ... I want my concert!!


----------



## Tink

burglar said:


> I've been looking forward to the Fleetwood Mac, Aussie Tour for some months.
> 
> Now I get a letter telling me the tour is cancelled and I get an automatic refund...
> 
> I don't want a refund ... I want my concert!!




Yes, I saw that, burglar. 
John McVie was having cancer treatment.
Hopefully all goes well.


----------



## Judd

And people mainly associate this one with Joe Cocker


----------



## burglar

Tink said:


> Yes, I saw that, burglar.
> John McVie was having cancer treatment.
> Hopefully all goes well.




When I was young and impressionable I heard "Oh Well" parts one and two.
Here for your enjoyment:


----------



## Tink

Thanks, burglar  
Peter Green was a while back.
You can really hear the influences in the song, both the first part and in the second.

I thought it was funny a while ago, in talking, that some of the young and not so young, had no idea that the Coles ad, "down down" is actually a song, by Status Quo.


----------



## burglar

Tink said:


> ... some of the young and not so young, had no idea that the Coles ad, "down down" is actually a song, by Status Quo.




My favourite Quo!


----------



## Ves




----------



## drsmith

Revised version of David Bowie's Space Oddity, recorded by Commander Chris Hadfield on board the International Space Station.


----------



## Tink

Avicii - Hey Brother


----------



## Ves

Maybe relevant at the moment....


----------



## Caveman

I remember when this song came out it actually got a lot of airplay on a Juke box in a Southern Cross hotel.


----------



## johenmo

CanOz said:


> If i had to pick a song that has best described my attitude towards life and opportunity, it would be this one by Green Day...
> 
> The Lyrics as well...




CanOz - these guys were great in concert.  Saw them on their 21 guns tour.  The sound was clear & well mixed.  If you get a chance go see them.  You might have to go to Oz or Japan to do that.


----------



## johenmo

Oldie but a goodie.


----------



## Tink

Agree, Johenmo, we saw Green Day in 2005, was for my daughter, and enjoyed it. 
I like that song too, CanOz. 

Always enjoy some golden oldies, this was first released by Fleetwood Mac, but like this version, Santana


----------



## johenmo

Tink said:


> Always enjoy some golden oldies, this [Black Magic Woman] was first released by Fleetwood Mac, but like this version, Santana




Didn't know it was from Fleetwood Mac. Bet lots think it's an original by Santana.


----------



## sptrawler

Right time of the year for christmas classics.




One for the purists, Lennon as classics should be sung. You've made it when these guys sing your songs.


----------



## Solly

*Let's get things pumped up ready for a hell raising 2014.....  *

[video=youtube_share;uWNyz5q_2yg]http://youtu.be/uWNyz5q_2yg[/video]


----------



## Solly

[video=youtube_share;8e2fJfiddx4]http://youtu.be/8e2fJfiddx4[/video]


----------



## Solly

[video=youtube_share;4gpNqB4dnT4]http://youtu.be/4gpNqB4dnT4[/video]


----------



## Solly

[video=youtube_share;w-Xz8aLuD7Y]http://youtu.be/w-Xz8aLuD7Y[/video]


----------



## Solly

[video=youtube_share;dA5AyVdm3CM]http://youtu.be/dA5AyVdm3CM[/video]

- - - Updated - - -

[video=youtube_share;OqV-embx_tA]http://youtu.be/OqV-embx_tA[/video]

- - - Updated - - -

[video=youtube_share;fUYaosyR4bE]http://youtu.be/fUYaosyR4bE[/video]


----------



## Tink




----------



## Solly

[video=youtube_share;VO023qv8QC0]http://youtu.be/VO023qv8QC0[/video]


----------



## Solly

[video=youtube_share;ABA2dMpf1UM]http://youtu.be/ABA2dMpf1UM[/video]


----------



## Solly

[video=youtube_share;EAZv7V4gkGs]http://youtu.be/EAZv7V4gkGs[/video]


----------



## Solly

[video=youtube_share;DRhUIJextp8]http://youtu.be/DRhUIJextp8[/video]


----------



## Solly

[video=youtube_share;bftxXQGQcj0]http://youtu.be/bftxXQGQcj0[/video]


----------



## Solly

[video=youtube_share;2c1Y34vgrI8]http://youtu.be/2c1Y34vgrI8[/video]

- - - Updated - - -

[video=youtube_share;SGuP7A4cwzA]http://youtu.be/SGuP7A4cwzA[/video]


----------



## Solly

[video=youtube_share;1y6smkh6c-0]http://youtu.be/1y6smkh6c-0[/video]


----------



## Solly

[video=youtube_share;HiaOFOMPOBc]http://youtu.be/HiaOFOMPOBc[/video]

- - - Updated - - -

[video=youtube_share;civzfZ_3uVc]http://youtu.be/civzfZ_3uVc[/video]


----------



## Solly

[video=youtube_share;DhikfJ0Tjg4]http://youtu.be/DhikfJ0Tjg4[/video]


----------



## Solly

[video=youtube_share;d73tiBBzvFM]http://youtu.be/d73tiBBzvFM[/video]

- - - Updated - - -

[video=youtube_share;N6voHeEa3ig]http://youtu.be/N6voHeEa3ig[/video]


----------



## Solly

[video=youtube_share;usdNoeLuO4k]http://youtu.be/usdNoeLuO4k[/video]


----------



## bellenuit

I only discovered Yuja Wang a week or so ago, but she is probably the most accomplished pianist I have ever come across. This rendition of Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No. 1 is probably the best I have ever heard. There was a lot of criticism of the dress she wore for this performance and some others, but being young, pretty and naive she probably wanted to highlight her sexuality. She grew up and trained in Beijing, but now lives in New York.  

If you want to just hear her dexterity as a pianist, just listen to the short second piece below, particularly from about 1:30 onwards.Mesmerising. She left the radio presenter speechless.


----------



## Solly

[video=youtube_share;xhrBDcQq2DM]http://youtu.be/xhrBDcQq2DM[/video]


----------



## Solly

[video=youtube_share;EUsbpmQ9-mc]http://youtu.be/EUsbpmQ9-mc[/video]


----------



## Solly

[video=youtube_share;xPU8OAjjS4k]http://youtu.be/xPU8OAjjS4k[/video]


----------



## Solly

[video=youtube_share;ceU4ANZKdOM]http://youtu.be/ceU4ANZKdOM[/video]


----------



## Solly

[video=youtube_share;Z7aWdmrc2GI]http://youtu.be/Z7aWdmrc2GI[/video]


----------



## Solly

[video=youtube_share;lutuGKY37S0]http://youtu.be/lutuGKY37S0[/video]


----------



## Solly

[video=youtube_share;51V1VMkuyx0]http://youtu.be/51V1VMkuyx0[/video]


----------



## Solly

[video=youtube_share;2R6S5CJWlco]http://youtu.be/2R6S5CJWlco[/video]


----------



## Solly

[video=youtube_share;1G4isv_Fylg]http://youtu.be/1G4isv_Fylg[/video]


----------



## Solly

[video=youtube_share;myrH-B9i0vk]http://youtu.be/myrH-B9i0vk[/video]


----------



## Solly

[video=youtube_share;JyvkiZV0Ous]http://youtu.be/JyvkiZV0Ous[/video]


----------



## Solly

[video=youtube_share;qM5W7Xn7FiA]http://youtu.be/qM5W7Xn7FiA[/video]

- - - Updated - - -


[video=youtube_share;Zz74fOpYKPg]http://youtu.be/Zz74fOpYKPg[/video]


----------



## Solly

[video=youtube_share;ItVEhL-T7qQ]http://youtu.be/ItVEhL-T7qQ[/video]


----------



## sptrawler




----------



## sptrawler




----------



## dead trader




----------



## dead trader




----------



## Solly

*Come on ASFers.... Post some youtube links & chew up some of Joe's bandwith *


----------



## Solly

[video=youtube_share;yMAybbYup_Y]http://youtu.be/yMAybbYup_Y[/video]


----------



## Solly

[video=youtube_share;TZwhzf8NC4o]http://youtu.be/TZwhzf8NC4o[/video]


----------



## Solly

[video=youtube_share;BzdHxqwTO-4]http://youtu.be/BzdHxqwTO-4[/video]

- - - Updated - - -

[video=youtube_share;Hhnp3td-UHU]http://youtu.be/Hhnp3td-UHU[/video]


----------



## CanOz

i remember when I first heard this i could've sworn it was Pink Floyd...just love this....Queensryche performing Silent Lucidity


----------



## CanOz

Another old favorite of mine that still reminds me of the days that the wall came down, what a great moment in history...


----------



## CanOz

I just love Johnny Cash, i don't have this song yet, but i really enjoying listening to it on YT once in a while....heartbreaking though.


----------



## CanOz

One of my all time favorite bands Counting Crows....I actually listened to this song purposely as i flew into Miami for a conference a few years ago i liked it that much. I think this is the best version of it i could find on YT......



I really like the combination of the Vocals of Adam Duritz and the other instruments...


----------



## CanOz

Another old fav that reminds me of good times in Australia....


----------



## CanOz

I like this version of "behind blue eyes" better than the Who's....


----------



## CanOz

3 Doors Down...


----------



## sptrawler




----------



## Solly

[video=youtube_share;EX88XvEYNEE]http://youtu.be/EX88XvEYNEE[/video]


----------



## Solly

[video=youtube_share;5nDaGcDhpks]http://youtu.be/5nDaGcDhpks[/video]


----------



## DocK




----------



## wayneL

CanOz said:


> Another old favorite of mine that still reminds me of the days that the wall came down, what a great moment in history...





One of those that still gives me goosebumps.

I wonder:

if the the moment was wasted
when the next wind of change comes


----------



## Garpal Gumnut




----------



## Boggo

Love the album, this is the title song.

[video=youtube_share;Bag1gUxuU0g]http://youtu.be/Bag1gUxuU0g[/video]


----------



## Tink

Catchy song..
_Pharrell Williams - Happy_


----------



## Solly

[video=youtube_share;lWEbfR95qT4]http://youtu.be/lWEbfR95qT4[/video]


----------



## Tink

I thought the lady singing was Adele, but its Audra Mae.


----------



## DB008

*William Orbit - El Ninjo*


----------



## Tink

Just Beautiful!!


----------



## burglar

Tink said:


> Just Beautiful!!




I love the way she runs her fingers slowly over his lips 
and through his facial hair, ... 

very romantica!


----------



## Ves




----------



## Julia

Theme from "Taxi Driver":  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bx4aK-YsPeU

Moody, atmospheric, captures the essence of the film so magically.


----------



## Tink

Kaoma - Lambada


----------



## DocK

Stick with it...


----------



## burglar

DocK said:


> ... Stick with it...




Wow!


----------



## DocK

burglar said:


> Wow!




They do a great version of Smells like Teen Spirit too.


----------



## Ves




----------



## Tink




----------



## Tink




----------



## bellenuit

The video quality and syncing is poor on this. But what a voice Linda Ronstadt has. Perhaps the best cover of this Willie Nelson's song and better, IMO, than Patsy Cline's.


----------



## Tink




----------



## Tink

The Sweet eppermint Twist


----------



## Ves

I've been asked in the past through private messaging why do I listen to "dark music" or "heavy metal" music. Obviously because of my past posts in this thread.

This list _may_ provide some answers, and it may not.  It is with some nervousness (see previously: reticence) that I would share this list which took me almost a decade of listening and searching most of the genre,  which resulted in 18 months of "thinking" and "soul searching" to put it into words.  In the coming years there will be lists for other genres, but I'm not really in any hurry.

*https://rateyourmusic.com/list/Vesupria/gazing_at_the_heavens__canonical_metal_list/*

Enjoy.


----------



## Caveman

Gee I almost forgot some good music actually did come out in my era.


----------



## Ves




----------



## VSntchr

I've noticed a significant correlation between music and trading performance.
When I listen to soft music in the background, performance increases.

Not my usual style of music but 8tracks is great for expanding tastes...
http://8tracks.com/ej-janae/keys-3


----------



## dutchie

Boz Scaggs  -   Silk Degrees







Classic.


----------



## Solly

With apologies to Coomera Traffic Branch


----------



## Tink

Mike & The Mechanics - The living Years


----------



## darkhorse70

Heavy metal, rock, some rap


----------



## burglar

darkhorse70 said:


> Heavy metal, rock, some rap




Ohh!! You dark horse!


----------



## shouldaindex

2NE1 - I Am The Best

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grgtMJN2bPY


----------



## burglar

Just found this, I enjoyed it so much ... thought I'd share!


----------



## basilio

I came across Fascinating Aida recently. This a drop dead funny cabaret/satire group.

But on the rude side...  but after all they are women...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXzaVOk_Ydk   Dogging
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtAy0AhKKsk   Down with the kids
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GysVngf7GrE    Getting it
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPyl2tOaKxM    Cheap flights with text

Absolute hoot..


----------



## Tisme

Grammy's Intro 2015:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2gqhwk_hd-ac-dc-rock-or-bust-highway-to-hell-grammys-2015_music


----------



## Tink

Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress - The Hollies 


Kings of the World - Mississippi


----------



## Tisme

harry vanda & george young official songbook


----------



## Logique

Chopin: Etude #3 In E, Op. 10/3, "Tristesse"  by London Festival Orchestra


----------



## Logique

Or if you're in a livelier mood...The White Stripes


----------



## Smurf1976

Another live music trip coming up in May for me.

Nickelback, Enter Shikari and Alice Cooper / Motley Crue all in the same week. Then back home after that lot.

Went to Roxette and also Soundwave festival last month. All good.


----------



## wayneL




----------



## Smurf1976

Smurf1976 said:


> Nickelback, Enter Shikari and Alice Cooper / Motley Crue all in the same week.




Nickelback - Exceeded my expectations (which weren't too high to be honest given all the negative comment this band seems to attract) and it was a good show. 

Enter Shikari - 10/10. Support bands were pretty decent too although quite different musically. 

Alice Cooper - Despite his age he still has it so it would seem. Tops. 

Motley Crue - If you're a fan from long ago and were up the front (and we were right against the stage barrier the whole time) then it was a great show. But if you were somewhere up the back or don't already know the words to all their hits then, well, it was a good show just as long as you weren't too worried about actually hearing any words and just wanted to sing (or scream) along with the band - which is exactly what we did so all good there.


----------



## Tisme

Went old skool with the pub jukebox on Sunday Night e.g.:

American Breed -  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CVJFQkPkCg
Boyce and Hart -  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RW7NDdq5Es4
Jose Feliciano - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cC653xZpCx4


----------



## Tink

David Essex - Rock On 


Al Stewart - Year of the cat


----------



## Tink

Lost Frequencies - Are You With Me


----------



## Tisme




----------



## Gringotts Bank

Coming to Melbourne.
Intro on this clip[ is amazing.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uauVGvTF-8


----------



## Tisme




----------



## Tisme

"Molly  - Do yourself a favour" album


Not bad, not bad at all


----------



## Smurf1976

Well now Soundwave has collapsed financially. Add that to the various other festivals which have disappeared and Summer in Australia is starting to get a bit quiet really.

A sad outcome but it seems to be inevitable. Every festival that the promoter has got involved with has ceased to exist so it's no surprise that this one is gone too. $25 million or so in debts and 50+ bands plus suppliers etc still unpaid from this year and announced today that it's over, no show for 2016. 

RIP Soundwave.


----------



## bellenuit

Not bad for a 73 year old. Dare I even say it, absolutely fantastic........ 

It not only astonished the song writer, Carole King, but brought Obama to tears.


----------



## Logique

Vale Lemmy.

Lemmy started in the music biz as a roadie for Hendrix. He had a constitution of iron!



> *Lemmy*, MotÃ¶rhead frontman - obituary
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/obituaries/12072476/Lemmy-Motorhead-frontman-obituary.html




YouTube, try: _Keep Your Powder Dry_, drum cover:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrZOl3kAW4o


----------



## MrBurns

bellenuit said:


> Not bad for a 73 year old. Dare I even say it, absolutely fantastic........
> 
> It not only astonished the song writer, Carole King, but brought Obama to tears.




Magic.........


----------



## bellenuit

MrBurns said:


> Magic.........




Do you know who the pretty girl at the 2:12 mark is. Do you think it is Obama's eldest daughter, Malia?


----------



## MrBurns

Code:
	






bellenuit said:


> Do you know who the pretty girl at the 2:12 mark is. Do you think it is Obama's eldest daughter, Malia?




I don't know for sure but it certainly looks like it could be her daughter.


----------



## Bill M

It's been raining all day so I had plenty of spare time to dig up some old masterpieces, this is one of them, great stuff and I'm listening to it right now.


----------



## Tisme

James Black on keyboards


----------



## Tisme




----------



## pixel

Anna Marie Jopek (Polish TV) - what a massive voice, yet so well controlled!
https://youtu.be/kW7jF7Xyl2w

Before Anthony Hopkins became an actor, he was a musician. And 50 years ago, he composed a waltz, but was too afraid to hear it played. Now, Dutch violinist Andre Rieu performs it for the first time. Watch Hopkins’ reaction.
http://youtu.be/M57Fi19vcSI


----------



## Tink

I enjoyed that, thanks, Pixel.

I see they are both touring  (in Melbourne)
Anna Marie has been, and Andre Rieu is coming in October.

-----------------------------------------------

_Favorite Classical Music, Opera And Instrumental_
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21342


----------



## DB008

This guy built this from scratch. Wow. Brilliant.

​


----------



## Tisme




----------



## Tisme

Deja vu?


----------



## Tisme

The USA before Trump


----------



## luutzu

Tisme said:


> The USA before Trump





Oh wow... White people can't jump and can't dance too. [I got two left feet and no rhymn but yea 


Check this out. My daughter was into it. Quite catchy... beat the 80s Eye of the Tiger for sure


----------



## luutzu

been looking for this song




His first album is actually quite awesome


----------



## bellenuit

IMO the most beautiful rendition of Ave Maria (William Gomez's composition). It makes my hair stand on end everytime I hear it.


----------



## Tink

Beautiful, bellenuit.

Happy St Patrick's Day.


----------



## bellenuit

Tink said:


> Beautiful, bellenuit.
> 
> Happy St Patrick's Day.




Well thank you Tink. And the same to you. I have had a wonderful day with relatives from Ireland arriving mid afternoon. Though tired they stayed the course and celebrated 'til an hour ago, when they decided to hit the sack.

If you enjoyed that piece you will also enjoy this. IMO, she is the best Mezzo Soprano performing today.


----------



## bellenuit

bellenuit said:


> Well thank you Tink. And the same to you. I have had a wonderful day with relatives from Ireland arriving mid afternoon. Though tired they stayed the course and celebrated 'til an hour ago, when they decided to hit the sack.
> 
> If you enjoyed that piece you will also enjoy this. IMO, she is the best Mezzo Soprano performing today.





BTW, I took my moniker, Bellenuit, from this duet that she (she is from Latvia) performed with Russian Anna Netrebko called "Belle Nuit d'amour"


----------



## Tink

Thank you, bellenuit.
Glad to hear you had a wonderful day.

They are all beautiful pieces, thank you for sharing them.
I can see what you mean about making your hairs stand on end.

I also meant to comment on your Aretha Franklin post a while back, but didn't get around to it.
I agree, she was fantastic.

As I have said, I enjoy most music.


----------



## Tisme

Ah the good old days before we men had to look away


----------



## McLovin

1990's rap was the high point for the genre. None of the East Coast rubbish either, g-funk all the way.


----------



## Ves

McLovin said:


> 1990's rap was the high point for the genre. None of the East Coast rubbish either, g-funk all the way.




In all honesty,  I'm not really an expert....  but I enjoy Nas - Illmatic, Wu-Tang Clan - Enter the Wu-tang (36 Chambers)  and GZA - Liquid Swords the most.

Organized Konfusion had a few good tracks too (but I found their output as a whole a bit hit and miss).

You might be interested in A Tribe Called Quest.

It's actually a pretty deep genre and one day I will get around to digging further,  but the Italian 70s progressive rock scene has been a priority lately.


----------



## Tisme

McLovin said:


> 1990's rap was the high point for the genre. None of the East Coast rubbish either, g-funk all the way.





Yeah I have to agree with you. Has all the hallmarks too....right down to accentuated bass and treble. Nice choice.


----------



## McLovin

Ves said:


> In all honesty,  I'm not really an expert....  but I enjoy Nas - Illmatic, Wu-Tang Clan - Enter the Wu-tang (36 Chambers)  and GZA - Liquid Swords the most.
> 
> Organized Konfusion had a few good tracks too (but I found their output as a whole a bit hit and miss).
> 
> You might be interested in A Tribe Called Quest.
> 
> It's actually a pretty deep genre and one day I will get around to digging further,  but the Italian 70s progressive rock scene has been a priority lately.




I have the Illmatic album somewhere, I remember I had to do it by mail order back before the internet was a thing, but it's about as far as I got with EC rap. I never really liked Wu-Tang. WC is just a lot more mellow and easy to listen to. 2Pac is one of my favourite artists in any genre, and probably why I prefer WC over EC, but to understand his music you need to dig a bit deeper than just Changes or Hit 'em Up. 2Pacalypse is worth a listen, it's much more raw than his later albums. You're right rap is a very deep genre, it often gets pigeon-holed as mysogonistic and violent, but that's just what grabs the headlines.

I've heard a few bits and pieces of ATCQ, but never really listened to them. I'll put them on my list. 

Italian 70's progressive rock...You'll have to tell me where to start with that one!



			
				Tisme said:
			
		

> Yeah I have to agree with you. Has all the hallmarks too....right down to accentuated bass and treble. Nice choice.




Thanks.  When the message is delivered with that sort of melody, you don't even notice the guy getting robbed or his mate shooting the guys who did it.


----------



## Ves

McLovin said:


> Italian 70's progressive rock...You'll have to tell me where to start with that one!



There's heaps of bands,  and as a whole the Italians (as far I've gotten so far) are a pretty eclectic bunch (much like the Germans were in the late 60s / early 70s).

The two main bands by popularity in a global sense are Premiata Forneria Marconi (PFM) and Banco del Muteo Soccorso (BdMS).

I'd suggest starting with_ Storia di un minute _and _Per un amico_ for PFM and for BdMS the _self-titled _debut and_ Darwin!_.

As a whole Italian prog-rock was generally sung in Italian language,  which has the advantage of being an expressive, emotive sounding language.  Aesthetically it's kind of a mix between the harder rock and jazz/rock fusion of the late 60s with traditional Italian and opera/ classical music styles.   As a result it's often fairly synthesizer / keyboard driven and often has psychedelic elements.  Some people may compare it to a more bombastic or operatic version of English prog rock.

It's amazing that a lot of the bands that rose to fame later in the 70s,  especially Bowie/Queen, were influenced by bands like these,  but no one seems to know who they are!!  Occasionally you seem them name-dropped in old interviews of the time,  but the best thing that ever happened for this lost generation was the internet (a whole new generation of fans could suddenly access music 40-50 years later). 

Worth a read:

http://www.progarchives.com/subgenre.asp?style=28

Recommendations at the end too.


----------



## McLovin

Ves said:


> There's heaps of bands,  and as a whole the Italians (as far I've gotten so far) are a pretty eclectic bunch (much like the Germans were in the late 60s / early 70s).
> 
> The two main bands by popularity in a global sense are Premiata Forneria Marconi (PFM) and Banco del Muteo Soccorso (BdMS).
> 
> I'd suggest starting with_ Storia di un minute _and _Per un amico_ for PFM and for BdMS the _self-titled _debut and_ Darwin!_.
> 
> As a whole Italian prog-rock was generally sung in Italian language,  which has the advantage of being an expressive, emotive sounding language.  Aesthetically it's kind of a mix between the harder rock and jazz/rock fusion of the late 60s with traditional Italian and opera/ classical music styles.   As a result it's often fairly synthesizer / keyboard driven and often has psychedelic elements.  Some people may compare it to a more bombastic or operatic version of English prog rock.
> 
> It's amazing that a lot of the bands that rose to fame later in the 70s,  especially Bowie/Queen, were influenced by bands like these,  but no one seems to know who they are!!  Occasionally you seem them name-dropped in old interviews of the time,  but the best thing that ever happened for this lost generation was the internet (a whole new generation of fans could suddenly access music 40-50 years later).
> 
> Worth a read:
> 
> http://www.progarchives.com/subgenre.asp?style=28
> 
> 
> Recommendations at the end too.




Very interesting, Ves. I had a bit of a drive today and put on the PFM - Per Un Amici album on YouTube. It felt very experimental and much more adventurous than most prog rock I've heard. The use of orchestra was very noticeable, as was the influence of traditional Italian music (I don't know what it's called, but sort of like music from the Godfather). It's not the type of music I'd go out of my way to listen to, but nonetheless I can see the quality of the composition.


----------



## Tightwad

progarchives has been a favourite haunt for me in the past, never really explored the italo prog though.  

I found this norwegian prog gem a while ago, very raw and the singer can really belt out.  the whole new born day album is great.


----------



## CanOz

Love this one, these guys are coming to Brisbane in November.


----------



## Ves

Tightwad said:


> progarchives has been a favourite haunt for me in the past, never really explored the italo prog though.
> 
> I found this norwegian prog gem a while ago, very raw and the singer can really belt out.  the whole new born day album is great.



Cheers for the link mate.   You're not wrong,  she definitely has a strong voice!


----------



## Logique

Good one to blow the cobwebs out on a Sunday morning, crank it up..[video=youtube_share;GnBZ3MKhdOk]http://youtu.be/GnBZ3MKhdOk?list=RDGnBZ3MKhdOk[/video]


----------



## Tisme

When you think of talent today versus yesterday


----------



## bellenuit

This is a song, written by Prince (who died today) and sung by Sinead O'Connor. His best song and her best recording, IMO.


----------



## Gringotts Bank

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I30fIm0XiqE


----------



## pixel

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BB6CQlFMfBs

and hat tip to the Master himself:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8BMm6Jn6oU


----------



## Gringotts Bank

Had Prince on all day.  He was almost otherworldly when he played.  

He died in an elevator.

"And if the elevator tries to bring you down
Go crazy, punch a higher floor"


----------



## Tisme

He could play a guitar:


----------



## Tink

Sam Sparro - Black and Gold


----------



## Tisme




----------



## craft

A collision of genres here – I like it.


----------



## SirRumpole

This is quite a good version of Psycho Killer.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKpzCCuHDVY


----------



## Gringotts Bank

Ben Nicky 
Prince 
INXS live
Berlin

Old school except for Nicky, which is trance.

Trading music is helpful imo.


----------



## Gringotts Bank

Interesting sound.

https://meigu.bandcamp.com/album/everything-was-completely-silent-single

Found it whilst rediscovering 80's synthpop genre.


----------



## Tightwad

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbmWs6Jf5dc


----------



## Tisme

Eduarda Henklein making a name for herself:


----------



## McLovin

I've been trying to find this song for years. It was on the Southern Comfort ad about 20 years ago. It's stuck in my head ever since. Ripper bit of music.


----------



## Tink




----------



## Tisme

Music masterpiece (new Version):


----------



## Tisme

45 Vs 331/3 

playing on slower speed:


----------



## McLovin

Tisme said:


> 45 Vs 331/3
> 
> playing on slower speed:




It's like a totally different song.

I was always a fan on The Band. This is their best I think.


----------



## Tink




----------



## notting

Just so glad his dead


----------



## Boggo

Don't mind listening to a bit of Pokey and his talented band


----------



## Smurf1976

Not music per se but thought I'd mention the closure of a venue, that being HQ in Adelaide.

Yep, it is what it is (or was) - a very mass market nightclub aimed at the younger crowd which had plenty of ups and downs over the years with quite a bit of drama along the way. But it was ridiculously big relative to the population of the city it's in, survived a lot longer than most and there aren't many clubs that do practically every genre of music from DJ's playing doof doof on Saturday to live heavy metal bands during the week. And of course Flashies for the mid-week party crowd who wanted to dress up in something silly and party like it's 1990.

I'm well outsdie the clubbing demographic these days but still sad in many ways to see it go. Seen some epic live shows, mostly metal / rock, there over the years on various trips to Adelaide and always had a blast.

They haven't messed about that's for sure. Closed on Sunday morning and well on the way to being stripped out today. Next comes the physical demolition of the buildings (except the original Newmarket Hotel which is heritage listed) which isn't far away either.

RIP Heaven / HQ 1992 - 2017

Photos: In it's heyday and earlier today being stripped out internally.


----------



## Smurf1976

Went to Guns N' Roses last night (Adelaide).

Awesome show and we were up the front. Over 2.5 hours pretty much non-stop.

No idea why I'm posting on ASF at 6:30 in the morning though. Probably because I haven't been to sleep yet. And it's raining, I'm a bit drunk* and have been up all night partying.

*Getting drunk isn't hard when you generally don't drink so nothing to brag about there.


----------



## PZ99

Smurf1976 said:


> Went to Guns N' Roses last night (Adelaide).
> 
> Awesome show and we were up the front. Over 2.5 hours pretty much non-stop.
> 
> No idea why I'm posting on ASF at 6:30 in the morning though. Probably because I haven't been to sleep yet. And it's raining, I'm a bit drunk* and have been up all night partying.
> 
> *Getting drunk isn't hard when you generally don't drink so nothing to brag about there.



Did they do Sympathy for the devil? Awesome tune even if I prefer the Stones version


----------



## Smurf1976

PZ99 said:


> Did they do Sympathy for the devil?




Didn't do that one.

Setlist is here: http://www.setlist.fm/setlist/guns-n-roses/2017/adelaide-oval-adelaide-australia-5bf85328.html


----------



## Tink




----------



## pixel

Tink said:


>




awww - The Schmaltz! ... and all the old Biddies wipe away their tears.

I much prefer less often played Masters of Romantic Music, such as:


----------



## Tisme

S


pixel said:


> awww - The Schmaltz! ... and all the old Biddies wipe away their tears.
> 
> I much prefer less often played Masters of Romantic Music, such as:





Sounds like a German/Polish Jew scorelines from old Hollywood movies?


----------



## Tisme

Tink said:


>





I think Richard Clayderman does a better rendition, but still a great tune amongst its peers on long haul flights.


----------



## Tisme




----------



## PZ99

Favourite J Geils song - rip John Geils...


http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-04-12/founder-of-j-geils-band-dies-aged-71/8436562


----------



## barney

Some Brazilian magic from the amazing Publio Delgado .....


----------



## Tink




----------



## luutzu




----------



## Tink




----------



## PZ99

^ Good one.
Heard on all good 80's AOR radio stations such as EON fm, 2MMM and FM104 Brisvegas


----------



## McLovin

Been listening to these Radio 4 Podcasts called Soul Music about individual songs. They pick a song and give background on the artist and it's cultural influence. My favourite so far is Amazing Grace.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0076412

List here...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b008mj7p/episodes/player


----------



## basilio

Nice one McLovin.  Very good. Thanks


----------



## basilio

Was listening to Leonard Cohen for a bit of light relief... Heard the title track from his last album. This was finished in mid 2016 as Leonard struggled with his failing body and preparing to meet his maker. 
As powerful and poignant as ever. A great talent who will never die.


----------



## PZ99

Live like horses


----------



## McLovin

RIP Godmother...I hated horses from the start, despite your best attempts. I'll miss you.



(she never heard this song with me but I'm pretty sure she'd love it, because it was her)


----------



## Belli

Myself - sadly.

And after plugging this







into this






so have the neighbours.

If you're going to disturb someone's feng shui, do it properly


----------



## PZ99

Belli said:


> If you're going to disturb someone's feng shui, do it properly



You're not wrong. I was forced to sell my air guitar because of noise complaints 

Ghost riders in the sky never sounded so good...


----------



## CanOz

McLovin said:


> My favourite so far is Amazing Grace.




My oldest is 3 now, his favorite song at the moment is Amazing Grace....


----------



## Tisme

Been listening to internet station, "Hippie Radio" out of San Francisco


----------



## PZ99

Kiss - Almost human LOL 





http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-08-02/gene-simmons-kiss-frontman-cow-likeness/8765734


----------



## PZ99

RIP... loved those classic tunes.


----------



## Betavegeta

I've been listening to this:


----------



## PZ99

Nice find... reminds me of Temma Harbour


----------



## Tisme

1975 was good for funk:


----------



## PZ99

Speaking of fire...


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

The sublime.


----------



## cynic




----------



## Tisme

Found playing in a band


----------



## PZ99

It's a great way to promote your band - simply dub a popular tune with your own efforts.

IMO they don't do it any better than Andy Rehfeldt...



There's also the Alf Stewart Doodleburger overdubs but that's a case of DYOR


----------



## PZ99

RIP the late and great Tom Petty... http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2017/10/02/tom-petty-heart-attack/


----------



## Tisme

PZ99 said:


> RIP the late and great Tom Petty... http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2017/10/02/tom-petty-heart-attack/





Has he actually died yet? I thought he was taken off life support but kept on ticking?


----------



## PZ99

Tisme said:


> Has he actually died yet? I thought he was taken off life support but kept on ticking?



Nefarious editing at play there.  He was pronounced dead when I posted the link.

Meanwhile the laws of life and death in that part of the world remain in a state of flux.

Even Wikipedia had to change his bio from "is" to "was" and back again.


----------



## Tisme

PZ99 said:


> Nefarious editing at play there.  He was pronounced dead when I posted the link.
> 
> Meanwhile the laws of life and death in that part of the world remain in a state of flux.
> 
> Even Wikipedia had to change his bio from "is" to "was" and back again.




Being awkward in his old age.


----------



## PZ99

I should play "Stop draggin' my heart around" but the PC crew will kill me.

So I'll just upload a parrot instead


----------



## Phil_Lip




----------



## PZ99

We used to play this at the pub years ago...



Rip Della Reese > http://variety.com/2017/tv/news/del...gel-star-and-rb-singer-dies-at-86-1202619311/


----------



## CanOz

This one is tugging at my heart strings lately....


----------



## dutchie

Australian (???) snowflake singers and shouters (Jimmy Barnes) and Spotify ban Cory Bernardi playlist.

‘We do not endorse this playlist’: Spotify hits back at Cory Bernardi’s Australia Day countdown

http://www.news.com.au/finance/busi...n/news-story/874c4615d7be04fc025db7424eb43ffd

I'm banning Spotify.


----------



## PZ99

Conservative political parties usually benefit from self induced fallout.

More people now know who Cory Bernardi is.

Pass the dutchie will you ?


----------



## dutchie

PZ99 said:


> Conservative political parties usually benefit from self induced fallout.
> 
> More people now know who Cory Bernardi is.
> 
> Pass the dutchie will you ?




Make sure its on the LHS if you do!


----------



## dutchie

dutchie said:


> I'm banning Spotify.




Changed to DEEZER


----------



## Tisme




----------



## McLovin

Neil Young, with The Band, at The Band's final concert in 1976, singing Helpless. Looks like Joni Mitchell doing back-up vocals too.

Outstanding.



I'll give Neil the benefit of the doubt on the reason why his jaw is grinding away.

The clip is from the movie, by Scorcese, "The Last Waltz". If you ever get a chance to see it, do!


----------



## Lantern

Check out these blokes.


----------



## PZ99

Speaking of 1973...


----------



## Tisme

The Dutch are good for some things, including winning Hollands Got Talent in 2010:


----------



## bellenuit

Tisme said:


> The Dutch are good for some things, including winning Hollands Got Talent in 2010:





Nice, but a studio recording, including the singing.


----------



## Gringotts Bank

Can trade to this.


----------



## basilio

Queen at Live Aid is always a great watch. 
Probably one of the best live performance music sets ever made with Freddie Mercury just owning the stage and the crowd.
I don't get tired of it


----------



## Humid




----------



## PZ99

Fleetwood Mac Fires Lindsey Buckingham


----------



## Tisme




----------



## Tisme

Start around the 2.05 mark


----------



## Wyatt

I guess if its old guys back to the future.....


----------



## noirua

https://www.dennislocorriere.com


----------



## Lantern

^thanks always loved Dr. Hook, very underrated.

Discovered these two guys a short time ago. Hope you like it.


----------



## newanimal

Being a musician/guitarist I'm kind of picky. Jazz (swing,bebop,Gypsy,etc) C&W (ballads, western swing i.e. Bob Wills, nothing contemporary though). I love listening to the great classical composers. Some choral music.


----------



## noirua




----------



## noirua




----------



## noirua




----------



## noirua




----------



## Sir Burr

Music of nature I listen to while sweating blood at work


----------



## noirua




----------



## noirua




----------



## Tink

Ed Sheeran - I See Fire


----------



## PZ99

Went to sleep with Metallica and woke up with this


----------



## noirua




----------



## $20shoes

Youll be humming this all weekend. Damn Legend


----------



## noirua

*Florrie Forde* (16 August 1875 – 18 April 1940[1]), born *Flora May Augusta Flannagan*, was an Australian popular singer and Music hall entertainer.[1] From 1897 she lived and worked in the United Kingdom. She was one of the most popular stars of the early 20th century music hall.


----------



## noirua




----------



## basilio

This rendition of The Sounds of Silence is something else...


----------



## MrBurns

Probably the best drummer in the world for those that are interested, watch all of it.


----------



## cynic

Whether you're a , Caitlin will love you ever step of the way.


----------



## sptrawler




----------



## sptrawler




----------



## sptrawler

noirua said:


> https://www.dennislocorriere.com





Saw Dennis Locorriere, at the Mandurah performing arts centre a couple of years ago, just brilliant. Would go and see him again in a flash, great show.
Thanks for posting, noirua.


----------



## Tisme




----------



## PZ99

^ Nice find. I like the Goldbug effort too. Top 3 in the UK 1996


----------



## Sir Burr




----------



## Tisme

Play on 7.2 multichannel


----------



## noirua

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/t...g-competition-entry-thread.34114/#post-989958


----------



## Tisme




----------



## barney

Tisme said:


>





Its a Fender-athon … Tele's; Strat's .. and not a Les Paul in sight …. 

Nice to hear EC playing subtle licks behind a solid foundation rather than trying to "compete" with other technical guitar players in his latter years …. 

The old C, G/B bass in the key of D foundation is timeless ….  Good stuff

PS I own a 1972 Les Paul


----------



## Tisme

barney said:


> Its a Fender-athon … Tele's; Strat's .. and not a Les Paul in sight ….
> 
> Nice to hear EC playing subtle licks behind a solid foundation rather than trying to "compete" with other technical guitar players in his latter years ….
> 
> The old C, G/B bass in the key of D foundation is timeless ….  Good stuff
> 
> PS I own a 1972 Les Paul




Some good retro Blindfaith clips hitting facebook ATM.

Agreed with EC working in with the band rather than shouting his licks.


----------



## barney

Tisme said:


> Some good retro Blindfaith clips hitting facebook ATM.
> 
> Agreed with EC working in with the band rather than shouting his licks.





 …… Young Musos often don't appreciate …… Taste not haste  EC has never needed to hurry


----------



## grah33

This version of Somewhere Over The Rainbow is really popular on the net. The ukulele and this guy's voice really go with it.


----------



## Logique

Not the best video, but a great 2017 song from QLD punk rockers The Chats.
Warning that riff will embed itself in your head


----------



## PZ99

Aretha Franklin, Queen of Soul with a voice that influenced a generation of singers, dies aged 76

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-08-17/aretha-franklin-queen-of-soul-dies-aged-76/10114234


----------



## Tisme




----------



## noirua

Awareness



http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/ct-africa-albino-children-20150818-story.html

*Albinism* is the "congenital absence of any pigmentation or coloration in a person, animal or plant, resulting in white hair and pink eyes in mammals."[1] Varied use and interpretation of the terms mean that written reports of albinistic animals can be difficult to verify. Albinism can reduce the survivability of an animal; for example, it has been suggested that albino alligators have an average survival span of only 24 hours due to the lack of protection from UV and their lack of camouflage to avoid predators.[2] Albino animals have characteristic pink or red eyes because the lack of pigment in the iris allows the blood vessels of the retina to be visible. Familiar albino animals include in-bred strains of laboratory animals (rats, mice, guinea-pigs and rabbits), but populations of naturally occurring albino animals exist in the wild, e.g. Mexican cave tetra. Albinism is a well-recognized phenomenon in molluscs, both in the shell and in the soft parts. It has been claimed by some, e.g.[3] that "albinism" can occur for a number of reasons aside from inheritance including genetic mutations, diet, living conditions, age, disease, or injury, however, this is contrary to definitions where the condition is inherited.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albinism


----------



## noirua

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tommy_Makem


----------



## McLovin

Here we go. A bit of Australian folk.


----------



## aus_trader




----------



## Tisme

Gringotts Bank said:


> Can trade to this.





My Ghostery Privacy Browser plugin has blocked that vid. Be careful opening it.


----------



## noirua




----------



## noirua




----------



## noirua




----------



## Logique

The new Joel Creasey hosted show '_Take Me Out_' on 7Plus sent me searching for this old Smiths song. Incredible band they were


----------



## PZ99

As Kenny Everett once said, people have been thinking this country has gone to dire straits.
But it's the other way around, Dire Straits have come here instead 

http://www.ticketmaster.com.au/The-Dire-Straits-Experience-tickets/artist/2013033

_"Money for nuffin' and $900 cheques for free.... I want my plasma..." LOL


_


----------



## bellenuit




----------



## noirua

These songs go a long time back - watched by President Kennedy:


----------



## PZ99

Solo effort from the late Marty Balin...



Jefferson Airplane Co-Founder Marty Balin Dead at 76 > https://www.rollingstone.com/music/...irplane-guitarist-marty-balin-dead-76-730912/


----------



## noirua

_*Carolina Cotton*_ (nee _Helen Hagstrom_; October 20, 1925 in Cash, Arkansas – June 10, 1997, in Bakersfield, California) was an American singer and actress known as the "Yodeling Blonde Bombshell", the "Girl of the Golden West" and the "Queen of the Range".


----------



## noirua

*William "Liam" Clancy* (Irish: _Liam Mac Fhlannchadha_; 2 September 1935 – 4 December 2009) was an Irish folk singer and actor from Carrick-on-Suir, County Tipperary. He was the youngest and last surviving member of the influential folk group the Clancy Brothers, who are regarded as Ireland's first pop stars.[1] They recorded 55 albums, achieved global sales of millions and appeared in sold-out concerts at such prominent venues as Carnegie Hall and the Royal Albert Hall.[2][3]


----------



## PZ99

Here's a song for all those hard working Coles robots seeking a new life in the fast food lane 



Other suggestions> Eurythmics: "Here comes the crane again"
Dragon: "Don't you go out on the crane"
Men at Work: "Helpless Automaton"
Mi Sex: "Computer games"
Skyhooks: "Trouble with the computer"
Sinceros: "Take me to your Leader"
StarChips: "Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now"
Hawkwind: "Silver Machine"
Black Sabbath: "Iron Man"


----------



## noirua




----------



## IFocus

Kyu Sakamoto one from the past


----------



## noirua




----------



## PZ99

RIP > https://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-12-07/pete-shelley-buzzcocks-dies-aged-63/10592866


----------



## wayneL

Because... Stuff you,  PC  muppets.


----------



## basilio

Nice one Wayne.. Good find.


----------



## basilio

But it does warrant a couple  of new treatments!


----------



## basilio

Saw/heard this again.  Made my heart ache for  Janis Jolpin and Leonard Cohen.


----------



## basilio

Starlight sent me a clip she really enjoyed.   Very continental..Prertty hot..

0:01 / 2:46

*PAOLO CONTE - It's wonderful*


----------



## IFocus




----------



## Tink

Thanks to McLovin


----------



## Logique




----------



## Logique

Plenty of us in danger of heatstroke this summer! Especially QLD'ers where The Chats come from


----------



## PZ99

Dr. Hook - Better Love next Time, featuring the late Ray Sawyer. RIP



https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-46724288


----------



## wayneL

In keeping with my sentimental mood of late (and Jack Jones bobbed up in the carols shows this year)


----------



## noirua




----------



## Wyatt

Get This into ya, just in case you were a bit lost


----------



## noirua

This is so bad it's good. All news is good news to get your name out there. Then you hit pay dirt later. As in Harper Grace:


----------



## Darc Knight




----------



## cynic




----------



## Darc Knight




----------



## cynic




----------



## Darc Knight




----------



## cynic




----------



## Darc Knight




----------



## cynic




----------



## Darc Knight

I just got a Clive Palmer ad on YouTube so:


----------



## cynic

.....


----------



## JonathanMcGee

I listen to different kinds of music. It all depends on my mood. I like Sia, the Queen, the Beatles, Michael Jackson. This song is cool


----------



## cynic

Warning!
The following music video contains theistic content, and as such may be perceived as offensive to some viewers:


----------



## Caveman




----------



## cynic




----------



## sptrawler

I can't help but smile at this Elvis rendition of "are you lonesome tonight". 
He changes a line to "do you stare at your bald head and wish you had hair", a guy in the front row apparently took off his wig and waved it at him, which cracked Elvis up.


----------



## cynic




----------



## sptrawler

Ah yes, from the same era. I had long hair then.lol


----------



## cynic




----------



## noirua




----------



## cynic




----------



## bellenuit

cynic said:


>





No doubt answering the question from the preceding song.


----------



## cynic

bellenuit said:


> No doubt answering the question from the preceding song.


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Belli

If I plug this







into this






my neighbours hear me whether they like it or not.


----------



## cynic




----------



## Belli

A couple of oldies



And sheer talent on display.  The right hand control is astounding.


----------



## cynic




----------



## Logique

Belli said:


> If I plug this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> into this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my neighbours hear me whether they like it or not.



Nice rig, Strat and that looks like a Hot Rod amp. Twin bridge pickups, you're really going after that top end sound..


----------



## Belli

Logique said:


> Nice rig, Strat and that looks like a Hot Rod amp. Twin bridge pickups, you're really going after that top end sound..




Thanks, A sad addiction and expensive one of mine but the only one I have fortunately.

As you can see it's an American Standard Strat with a Shawbucker pickup at the bridge. The Fender Blues Junior is only 15w but as you can guess if everything is cranked up to the max extremely LOUD is the outcome.

May as well list the other indulgences I have:

Gibson 2014 Les Paul Studio
PRS SE Single Cut Trem
PRS SE One Korina
Epiphone ES175 Premium
Epiphone ES 339 P90
Godin 5th Avenue Kingpin with P90
Godin Session LTD
Gretsch G5135
Squire Classic Vibe 50's Telecaster BB

Maton Custom Shop
Gibson J-45 TV
Martin GPCPA4
Martin 000-17SM (slot head)
Taylor GS Mini-e
Washburn F10S

Alhambra 7C

DV Mark DVC Gen15
AER Compact 60/2

Rode NTA-1 and NT3
Shure SM57

Boss RC-30 (only purpose is using it for listening back in order to prove how rubbish I am.)


----------



## barney

Belli said:


> Thanks, A sad addiction and expensive one of mine but the only one I have fortunately.




Its not an addiction Belli …… You have found the Holy Grail …. the meaning of life  …. damn, I sound like a Monty Python advert

Given that list, I obviously don't have as much spare spending money as you have …. however, I've had my old mate 1972 Les Paul Custom for 40 years  …  

Its old. Its beat up (like me) but if it could talk, a large bag of popcorn may be required lol.

PS I am getting soft in my old age however … he says as he reaches over to pick up his recently acquired (second hand) Yamaha C40 and smashes into "Classical Gas"  lol ….. 

Life without a guitar …. cant quite imagine that!


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Belli




----------



## cynic




----------



## Logique

Belli said:


> Thanks, A sad addiction and expensive one of mine but the only one I have fortunately.
> 
> As you can see it's an American Standard Strat with a Shawbucker pickup at the bridge. The Fender Blues Junior is only 15w but as you can guess if everything is cranked up to the max extremely LOUD is the outcome.
> 
> May as well list the other indulgences I have:
> 
> Gibson 2014 Les Paul Studio
> PRS SE Single Cut Trem
> PRS SE One Korina
> Epiphone ES175 Premium
> Epiphone ES 339 P90
> Godin 5th Avenue Kingpin with P90
> Godin Session LTD
> Gretsch G5135
> Squire Classic Vibe 50's Telecaster BB
> 
> Maton Custom Shop
> Gibson J-45 TV
> Martin GPCPA4
> Martin 000-17SM (slot head)
> Taylor GS Mini-e
> Washburn F10S
> 
> Alhambra 7C
> 
> DV Mark DVC Gen15
> AER Compact 60/2
> 
> Rode NTA-1 and NT3
> Shure SM57
> 
> Boss RC-30 (only purpose is using it for listening back in order to prove how rubbish I am.)



That is a big collection, I don't know how you would find time to play them all!  
The Paul Reed Smith guitars are interesting, a lot of musos like them, they seem to have a lot of tonal versatility, and a point of difference to the big duopoly brands. Kudos to PRS surviving all the litigation by Gibson.


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## IFocus




----------



## cynic




----------



## IFocus




----------



## IFocus




----------



## IFocus

Life regret.........never seen this live.





............


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Value Collector

I love a good musical.


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Wyatt




----------



## cynic




----------



## Wyatt




----------



## cynic




----------



## Wyatt




----------



## cynic




----------



## Wyatt




----------



## cynic




----------



## Wyatt




----------



## Wyatt




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Wyatt




----------



## cynic




----------



## Wyatt




----------



## Wyatt




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Wyatt




----------



## cynic




----------



## Wyatt




----------



## cynic




----------



## Wyatt




----------



## cynic




----------



## Wyatt

This was the final @ last year's Winternationals. I'm thinkin i wanna listen to this in June 19. O yeah 11000 hp and 500+ kph in less than 4.5 seconds. Once upon a time I spoke to Phil Lamattina for close to an hour about stuff. Nice bloke.
He said they grow about 70 Ton of carrots/year


----------



## cynic




----------



## Wyatt

Winter is coming


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cutz

Lady Gaga - Star Is Born.

Steely Dan


----------



## Belli




----------



## Belli




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## noirua




----------



## noirua




----------



## noirua




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Belli




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## bellenuit

cynic said:


>





 So that's what you are up to. A musical contribution to the various debates.


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Wyatt




----------



## cynic




----------



## Belli




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Logique

Cynic,
ease up mate


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## wayneL

Ted Neely, 33 years later. Frickin awesome.


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Wyatt

4 piece band 50 years on


----------



## Wyatt




----------



## Wyatt




----------



## Wyatt




----------



## Wyatt

42 years on


----------



## Wyatt

For Fox sake


----------



## Wyatt




----------



## Wyatt




----------



## Wyatt

Applepie? ....Anyone?


----------



## Wyatt




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## So_Cynical

Mahalia - Do Not Disturb - Live.
~


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## noirua

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angus_Young


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Belli

Memories of the first concert I went to.  Dallas Brooks Hall, Melbourne, 1972


----------



## Belli

Today I'll probably be listening to....me.

Not so crash hot outside so out comes the J-45 for a bit and try and get right the hammer on for the lead in notes to Tears in Heaven.


----------



## Macquack




----------



## Belli

You won't hear this on your easy listening radio station.  Warning:  Contains very strong language and theme.


----------



## Belli




----------



## Belli




----------



## cynic




----------



## Belli




----------



## Belli




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Wyatt

There is one thing, i mean everything has it's price.3


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Wyatt

Electric dynamite, as we wait for the mob


----------



## ghotib

Carmina Burana, because what goes around comes around, and around, and around...


----------



## Wyatt




----------



## Wyatt




----------



## Wyatt




----------



## Wyatt




----------



## Wyatt




----------



## Wyatt




----------



## Wyatt




----------



## Wyatt




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Lantern

I guess I'd call this utopia music. Never gonna happen but it's nice to dream.


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## jbocker

Simon and Garfunkel Sounds of Silence (Album).
Truly old stuff like me and the wine I am drinking.
Takes me back to what I listened to because my older brother  listened to it, so I thought it must be cool.
It was, and to me, still is.


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## sptrawler

Those were the days Ifocus, great bands, great music, great mates, great times.
The 1970's when Perth had some top concerts.


----------



## sptrawler

There was a bit of everything in the 70's, unbelievable era in music.


----------



## sptrawler

Jethro Tull then:



And now, this train it don't stop going, but it does slow down.



Still doing what they love.


----------



## sptrawler

Pic the stars on this clip, amazing, a lot of legends there.


----------



## sptrawler

Re invention of Robert Plant.


----------



## sptrawler

Unbelievable Sarah Brightman and Jose Curra song, if you're into that music, my other half is. 
It gets a bit much in the car at full blast.


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Belli




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Belli




----------



## Belli




----------



## Belli




----------



## Belli




----------



## Belli




----------



## Belli




----------



## Belli




----------



## Logique

Belli said:


>



A cool $500k plus still won't be enough buy you the original Belli. Look at those electronics on the ES335!


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Wyatt




----------



## Logique

Duffy playing Gretsch Black Falcon


----------



## Ann

Feeling like a bit of metal. It has the power!


----------



## PZ99




----------



## Ann

...and now a time to chill


----------



## PZ99

The ABC used to play this as a filler between a 55 minute show and the news...

I haven't heard this since last time I heard it


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Boggo

So much talent in Australian music.
These guys are from Warrandyte in Melbourne, very little heard of them here but they are stars in the USA.


----------



## cynic




----------



## Boggo

And this little lady also from Melbourne


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## noirua

https://youtu.be/RAeT1JmJNTg


----------



## cynic




----------



## Ann

Saw these guys live in Melbourne at the HiFi bar years ago. Knockout!


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Gringotts Bank




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Ann




----------



## Logique

Can't let Cynic and Ann dominate this thread. 
_The Cure_ visited Australia this winter 2019, and played the Opera House:


----------



## Dark Knight 2.0

ASF the Musical by Andrew Lloyd Cynic.


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## basilio

The Rolling Stones are back in business. Mick Jagger is back from heart surgery and at 75...!!! is leading a band with 300 years experience.

And they don't look a day over 80.

I can't help thinking of watching Stones back in the early 60's and wondering how long they might last?   In those days pop bands had half lives of 3-5 years  tops..
https://www.nme.com/news/music/watc...-stage-first-date-rolling-stones-tour-2512790


----------



## Wyatt




----------



## Wyatt




----------



## Wyatt




----------



## Wyatt




----------



## Wyatt




----------



## Wyatt




----------



## Wyatt




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## sptrawler




----------



## sptrawler




----------



## sptrawler




----------



## sptrawler




----------



## sptrawler




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## wayneL

Never forget


----------



## cynic




----------



## sptrawler




----------



## sptrawler




----------



## StockyGuy




----------



## Ann

This is one of my all time favourites I play over and over and it is celebrating it's 40th anniversary. Charlie is still touring for most of the year at 82 years of age! That rocks! 
He is a great and positive influence and sounds like a damn good man, I love good men! Here...


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Ann

Unless you are listening to this on a good sound system you won't hear it.

No matter how old I get I will always love the sound of a bloke's moans. Rocks my world!


----------



## Ann

Hey, who wants to analyze me? Do I care? Nope! GFY if you think you have all the answers.
I love this song, I think it keeps me strong. A kind of GFY if you want to bring me down.
I love hard and hopefully you all know who you are, if not I will do my best to tell you, in time.


----------



## Ann

Hugs to you cynic!


----------



## Logique

Some people think Stairway to Heaveen was Led Zeppelin's best track.
That isn't true. What about a 15 year old playing it this well!  On a custom Les Paul no less!


----------



## cynic




----------



## Value Collector

After the discussion about ratesetter in the other thread, I feel like this song is appropriate. I feel like I was Hugh Jackman’s Character trying to get people involved in a great deal, haha.

But everyone just wanted to stick with Term deposits

@Bill M 
@SirRumpole 
@Zaxon


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## sptrawler




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Johnny Clegg died yesterday. A courageous anti-apartheid musician. Watch this gem, Frankfurt MH 1999 when Nelson Mandela arrived unannounced.

gg


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic

​


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## sptrawler




----------



## sptrawler




----------



## sptrawler




----------



## sptrawler




----------



## cynic




----------



## sptrawler

That last song was a bit off Cynic, try these.


----------



## sptrawler




----------



## cynic




----------



## StockyGuy

People actually gave this guy money lol...


----------



## sptrawler

Showing my age.







Monument Valley, hopefully next year, fingers crossed.


----------



## Value Collector

sptrawler said:


> That last song was a bit off Cynic, try these.





Because most of my investment ideas get laughed at, but later prove to be pretty solid, I love the optimism behind this song, and the sense that you have to be going against the status quo to do great things.

I feel like my portfolio tends to be seen as a bit of a freak show, but it tends to be a freak show that works.


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## sptrawler




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## StockyGuy




----------



## sptrawler




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Knobby22

??? who is Tobee?


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic

Knobby22 said:


> ??? who is Tobee?


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## noirua

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Haley


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## StockyGuy




----------



## cynic




----------



## sptrawler

StockyGuy said:


>





Very Frank Zappa style.


----------



## sptrawler

Frank Zappa, now that brought back some memories, of a misspent youth.


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Garpal Gumnut




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## sptrawler




----------



## sptrawler




----------



## sptrawler




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## sptrawler




----------



## sptrawler




----------



## cynic




----------



## sptrawler




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## PZ99

RIP Ric Ocasek > https://www.news.com.au/entertainme...d/news-story/c6f5e39e7fe6c12543010a8a4e1aee22


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## sptrawler

Some good music there cynic, by the way thanks for posting up such a diverse selection of music, it gives me an opportunity to hear music I wouldn't normally find. So thanks again, keep it up, it is appreciated.


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## sptrawler




----------



## sptrawler




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## $20shoes




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## noirua




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Knobby22

I haven't got the musical breadth of cynic but this one was shown to me today that I liked.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXiecZtAniA


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Knobby22

cute


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## basilio

And for something  different


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Logique

Vale Ginger Baker, gone to the great auditorium in the sky.  Great drummer


----------



## sptrawler

Great times great bands , cream and blind faith, Ginger Baker legend of the era.



And still great in later life, all class. RIP


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Logique

Ha ha watch Ginger go! Just a basic riff, but he filled the spaces, drove this track and many others. Apparently he was quite the difficult person in private life.
I liked Clapton better when he was playing Gibsons like this SG. Not Robinson Crusoe on that one.


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Tink

https://www.jordanbpeterson.com/great-books/


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Logique

Tisme said:


> !



This is so good!


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Knobby22

Live it Up Mental as Anything.

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...FD66D9882AA757ECA091FD66D9882AA7&&FORM=VRDGAR


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## basilio

A blast from the past.  The Stop making Sense  concert  from Talking Heads.
Redefined concerts and musical performances.
Well worth a long look.


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## sptrawler

This is one song I always like this time of year, also he came from the same area I did, when I was kid.
Wish I'd inherited as good a voice. lol


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Logique

Sorry to intrude on your thread cynic!
40 years ago, _"Dreamer",_ who can believe it, still such an inspiring song


----------



## cynic




----------



## Logique

There I go again cynic.
Nick Cave, _"Into My Arms"_, a classic played live:


----------



## sptrawler

Might be used used by a sporting code at some stage, for the sake of inclusiveness.


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic

Logique said:


> Sorry to intrude on your thread cynic!
> 40 years ago, _"Dreamer",_ who can believe it, still such an inspiring song




Actually, this is johnno261's thread, but, whilst he is MIA, I thought I would step in and do my utmost to accommodate the frequent deluges of music requests. I am more than happy, for others to pitch in and share the workload.

In fact, if anyone has an unlimited supply of music in the "ad hominem" arena, I would be most obliged, (particularly on account of the logistical unsustainability of one particular member's voluminous request for music aligned with said theme).


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Value Collector




----------



## sptrawler




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## sptrawler




----------



## sptrawler




----------



## sptrawler




----------



## sptrawler

After a long Christmas day, guts up, head phones on.
It doesn't get better than this, happy grandkids, happy kids, happy day, wouldn't be dead for quids.





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKRI8CcpC9M

Time for bed. lol


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## sptrawler




----------



## sptrawler




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## sptrawler

Hard to beat the pipes, with Aul Lang Syne, makes a Scotsman weep.
Lucky I'm not a Scot.


----------



## sptrawler

A bit of Aussie flavour.


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Value Collector

I am Obsessed with Billie Eilish at the moment.

Such a level headed Kid, with a great voice and she makes great music and spectacular videos, her brother also seems to be hugely talented and has been a big part of her success.


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Knobby22

Good choice cynic, I  was think Simply the Best but yours is better.


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## BlindSquirrel

I generally likes myself a mix of System of a Down and Reel Big Fish.


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic

BlindSquirrel said:


> I generally likes myself a mix of System of a Down and Reel Big Fish.


----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## Tink




----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## sptrawler




----------



## sptrawler




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Logique

Cheers Cynic.

No offence is meant to our dear SA cousins. This song is an under-appreciated gem from a master songwriter:
_"..In Adelaide, Adelaide
Adelaide, Adelaide..
..All the king's horses, all the king's men
Wouldn't drag me back again.."
_


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## MrChow




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## MrChow

Anyone (have kids that) listen to K-POP?


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Logique

Vale to Andy Gill, taken by pneumonia in Feb 2020.
Very influential guitar player, numbering RHCP and Nirvana amongst fans of Gang of Four, who have an interesting back catalogue.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

_*Bohemian Rhapsody*_ - updated lyrics


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## basilio

A song for the imes ?


----------



## Dona Ferentes

_No Other - _Gene Clark (1974)


----------



## sptrawler




----------



## sptrawler




----------



## sptrawler

Dona Ferentes said:


> _No Other - _Gene Clark (1974)


----------



## sptrawler




----------



## sptrawler




----------



## sptrawler




----------



## sptrawler




----------



## Dona Ferentes

sptrawler said:


> No Other



Gotta play the whole album. Both sides! Often called the album Gram Parsons would have evolved to doing (had he lived)


----------



## sptrawler

Dona Ferentes said:


> Gotta play the whole album. Both sides! Often called the album Gram Parsons would have evolved to doing (had he lived)



Definitely a great voice and song writer, thanks for the heads up.
Drugs ended so many great careers back then.


----------



## sptrawler




----------



## sptrawler

Something for everyone to do, to keep the waistline trim, during lockdown.


----------



## sptrawler

sptrawler said:


> Something for everyone to do, to keep the waistline trim, during lockdown.
> Wrong clip, here is the one I meant to post, my appollogies.
> Now get up off the computer.


----------



## Knobby22

Coolest belly dancing ever!


----------



## sptrawler

Ane Brun, what diction, magic IMO


----------



## sptrawler

If I'm feeling down about the portfolio, I just play this and crank it up, @qldfrog can probably give me a translation.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

sptrawler said:


> Ane Brun, what diction, magic IMO



 Ane Brun just came up on Spotify mix. ...doing Beatles' song _From Me To You. ☑️_


----------



## sptrawler

At 64 I can actually ask the missus this.


----------



## sptrawler

This sounds like a song written by someone working on Sydney apartment blocks.


----------



## qldfrog

sptrawler said:


> If I'm feeling down about the portfolio, I just play this and crank it up, @qldfrog can probably give me a translation.




https://media.istockphoto.com/videos/burning-match-and-flame-video-id614907720
going in style??


----------



## Dona Ferentes

and isn't this a wonderful time to revisit the songbook



Willie Watson is worth a day --  + takes you to Old Crow Medicine Show.

Dave Rawlings and his 1936 Epiphone should keep you busy for even more, especially when Gillian Welch is introduced to the equation


----------



## sptrawler

Isn't great to have this thread, in times like this, it takes your mind of current problems and gets you thinking about past music memories from times that were happier.
Magic, thanks @cynic, for keeping this thread going through good times and bad it is what makes ASF special IMO. Posters like yourself and @bigdog who constantly post uplifting or enlightening posts, regardless of market conditions. Kudo's to you guy's, you are special.
When I want a break from the doom and gloom I come here, when I wake up I go to Bigdog's market wrap.


----------



## $20shoes

IF you're feeling blue, press play, and keep it on repeat.


----------



## $20shoes

Dennis Wilson is one of those artists who got under my skin, and I have to carry him with me wherever I go. Stay to the end folks....just beautiful


----------



## Dona Ferentes

$20shoes said:


>




yes, ... and what about


----------



## $20shoes

Dona Ferentes said:


> yes, ... and what about





Oh nice share. I hadnt heard that before! Thank you


----------



## Logique

Dona Ferentes said:


> and isn't this a wonderful time to revisit the songbook
> 
> Willie Watson is worth a day --  + takes you to Old Crow Medicine Show.
> Dave Rawlings and his 1936 Epiphone should keep you busy for even more, especially when Gillian Welch is introduced to the equation



Love this Dona, thank you


----------



## Logique

sptrawler said:


> Isn't great to have this thread, in times like this, it takes your mind of current problems and gets you thinking about past music memories from times that were happier.
> Magic, thanks @cynic, for keeping this thread going through good times and bad it is what makes ASF special IMO. Posters like yourself and @bigdog who constantly post uplifting or enlightening posts, regardless of market conditions. Kudo's to you guy's, you are special.
> When I want a break from the doom and gloom I come here, when I wake up I go to Bigdog's market wrap.



Yes well said SpT


----------



## Dona Ferentes

$20shoes said:


> Oh nice share. I hadnt heard that before! Thank you



and more West African music 1982 Orchestre Baobab


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Logique said:


> Love this Dona, thank you



then you'll love: (2004)


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Carolina Chocolate Drops


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Dona Ferentes said:


> Carolina Chocolate Drops




which will take you to *Rhiannon Giddens*; 5 string fretless banjo, plays live barefoot, and those Cherokee cheekbones
(she played Katoomba in March!)


----------



## sptrawler

(she played Katoomba in March!) That would have been a great show, it is amazing what great acts they get in these smaller venues.


----------



## sptrawler

I saw Dennis Locorriere the lead singer from Dr Hook, at the Mandurah Theatre a couple of years ago, one of the best shows I've been to, small audience great interaction and really informal. Also he still had a great voice, a clip from 2019.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

sptrawler said:


> ... it is amazing what great acts they get in these smaller venues.



 Harry Manx...  I saw him at Milton (Sth Coast NSW) Theatre, capacity 200, run by volunteers


----------



## Dona Ferentes

this guy's been my favourite shredder for quite a while now. *Kenny Vaughn*..... stepping out from backing Marty Stewart's band ((He who has the insights on the SBS _History of Country Music _doco, now showing 8:30 Saturday night and On Demand


----------



## Dona Ferentes

also at Milton, not 2008 but not probably next tour in about 2013, as a solo act. Intimate and wonderful.

*Tony Joe White*. (RIP; passed away Oct 2018, age 75)


----------



## Dona Ferentes

and the musician's musician

*Richard Thompson
*
Tilley's in Canberra, about 2008. Solo gig, a couple of hundred, could hear a pin drop. His harmonic control and ability to bend a note was second to none. But a bit of a curate's egg, too much his own idiosyncratic self if you look through the back catalogue


----------



## cynic

Warning: The linked soundtrack contains theistic themes.

(But then today is Good Friday! So to those antitheists, who willing surrendered their antitheism this Lent, before resuming your antitheistic ways this coming Easter Sunday, I invite you to take this opportunity to enjoy some really great music.)


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Fifty years ago, The Beatles broke up 

https://amp-theguardian-com.cdn.amp...weller-booker-beatles-split-50-years-ago-fans


----------



## cynic

Dona Ferentes said:


> Fifty years ago, The Beatles broke up
> 
> https://amp-theguardian-com.cdn.ampproject.org/v/s/amp.theguardian.com/music/2020/apr/09/shattered-paul-weller-booker-beatles-split-50-years-ago-fans?amp_js_v=a3&amp_gsa=1&usqp=mq331AQFKAGwASA=#referrer=https://www.google.com&amp_tf=From %1$s&ampshare=https://www.theguardian.com/music/2020/apr/09/shattered-paul-weller-booker-beatles-split-50-years-ago-fans


----------



## Dona Ferentes

I read the news today. Oh boy!


----------



## Dona Ferentes

and shivers up my spine. How good is the band, live!!


----------



## cynic




----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## cynic




----------



## Dona Ferentes

much loved performer about town (Adelaide n Canberra) with cult following: *BATERZ
*
He died in 2002, at young age of 33. A hemophiliac, he acquired HIV from a blood transfusion in his youth. His concerts were a scream. So good!!


----------



## Logique

Dona Ferentes said:


> and the musician's musician
> *Richard Thompson*
> Tilley's in Canberra, about 2008. Solo gig, a couple of hundred, could hear a pin drop. His harmonic control and ability to bend a note was second to none. But a bit of a curate's egg, too much his own idiosyncratic self if you look through the back catalogue



Jeff Lang's cover made this my fav from Richard Thompson. Jeff Lang is brilliant live: _"..and I gave her my Vincent to ride.."_


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## sptrawler

Logique said:


> Jeff Lang's cover made this my fav from Richard Thompson. Jeff Lang is brilliant live: _"..and I gave her my Vincent to ride.."_



That is great acoustic guitar, talented guy.


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## basilio

Amazing Grace - but not as you have ever seen it before.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

one way to look through the back catalogue. Lots of links

https://bob-dylan.org.uk/

Not a Dylanologist myself, but some of the entries can provide context around the body of work (600 and counting).


----------



## Dona Ferentes

@cynic ... you offer up the full gamut, a plethora of choice 

I came across this concert from your feed suggestions (watching a clip all the way through ). Aptly described as "_Mumford and Sons' evil twins_", they'd be great live, in the right context (not sitting down!).
<apologies if previously posted>


----------



## cynic




----------



## Value Collector

cynic said:


>





I love this video of Howard Ashman coaching the singer that sang the little mermaid songs, It shows how much work goes into getting the songs just right for the Disney films.


----------



## Humid

Dona Ferentes said:


> also at Milton, not 2008 but not probably next tour in about 2013, as a solo act. Intimate and wonderful.
> 
> *Tony Joe White*. (RIP; passed away Oct 2018, age 75)





Tina Turner laughed hysterically when she met him because she thought he was black

Saw him at Mojos in Freo years back awesome performance


----------



## Dona Ferentes

I spent 1980 in Sth America, mainly Brasil. The energy of the place grew on me, especially the north-east. Spending Carnival in Bahia was a highlight,dancing with / behind the *Trios Electricos *for days and nights, but just being exposed to the constant beat was infectious.  

Jorge Duilio Lima Menezes is a Brazilian popular musician, performing under the stage name Jorge Ben Jor since the 1980s, though commonly known by his former stage name *Jorge Ben *(now sings under name of Jorge Ben Jor). I like his early stuff; I'm familiar with and really like_ Fôrça Bruta _(1970) and from 1978 _A Banda Do Zé Pretinho. _

Another name from that time was *Chico Buraque.* Good complex Brasilian rhythms, musically a bit more _bossa nova _but, like many at the time, whose lyrics were directed to and affected by the repression of the Generals in the military dictatorship (1964 till 1985)  

My alltime favourite from that time was _*Zé Ramalho, *_or at least his second album _A Peleja do Diabo com o Dono do Ceu _(1979); he was called the Brasilian Dylan by some for the complex themes he invoked and interestingly moved from an earlier rock base to more traditional _nordestinho_ rhythmic arrangements. (_Falas da vida do povo, nada de velho o de novo)_

I saw *Gilberto Gil* live when there. He basically introduced reggae to the country and had a huge hit with a version of "No Woman, No Cry" around then. A good intro is the live album_ Ao Vivo _from 1998. He was kicked out by the Generals in the '60s, exiled in London for a while, and it's hard to realise how the world has changed; what may seem even innocuous now was deemed a threat back then (and many people were killed extra-judicially). 

- I've enjoyed revisiting the snapshot of what I liked then. To my ear, it holds up well, even if the context is lost to an extent. That's what I've been doing this 'lockdown Saturday'.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Humid said:


> Tina Turner laughed hysterically when she met him because she thought he was black..



yep, the crossover with Cajun and Zydeco is pretty blurred. The Cajuns were called Creole for a while, and the rural groups mixed well.


----------



## Caveman




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## jbocker

I listened to the channel 9 concert Music from the Home Front tonight - Australian and New Zealand music icons singing various songs from their homes mostly. A great way to finish off ANZAC day.
It was acknowledging and thanking our health workers with a sense of the spirit of the ANZACs shining through.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

jbocker said:


> I listened to the channel 9 concert Music from the Home Front tonight - Australian and New Zealand music icons singing various songs from their homes mostly. A great way to finish off ANZAC day.
> It was acknowledging and thanking our health workers with a sense of the spirit of the ANZACs shining through.



The Ch 9 program was interesting, hearing the stripped back versions of well known songs.  And quite a difference in approach, from stripped back to complexly arranged; a lack of multi-tracking on vocals meant the songs weren't overproduced. 

Some artists have pretty sophisticated home studios.


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## sptrawler

jbocker said:


> I listened to the channel 9 concert Music from the Home Front tonight - Australian and New Zealand music icons singing various songs from their homes mostly. A great way to finish off ANZAC day.
> It was acknowledging and thanking our health workers with a sense of the spirit of the ANZACs shining through.



Talking of music icons, I always wanted to see Billie Thorpe, but never had the opportunity before his passing.
Passed away way too early, real Aussie legend.


----------



## Logique

Nice one SpT.
Sunbury-era Thorpie and the Aztecs were something to behold. I saw them live once, in a smallish country hall. To this day the loudest thing I've ever heard. I have no idea how I escaped permanent hearing damage. He was playing the gold top Les Paul, unbelievably cranked


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Logique said:


> Nice one SpT.
> Sunbury-era Thorpie and the Aztecs were something to behold. I saw them live once, in a smallish country hall. To this day the loudest thing I've ever heard. I have no idea how I escaped permanent hearing damage. He was playing the gold top Les Paul, unbelievably cranked




Got to agree with that comment, the band played the Polish Hall for some Uni sporting club, from memory. The acoustics were awful, and it was ear splitting. They shut the band down as it was unpleasant. But then, so were we. 1972?

Only other act I've ever seen booed off stage was _Wayne County and the Electric Chairs_. Reading UK 1977. There was punk and then there was NY punk!!


----------



## how02




----------



## cynic




----------



## sptrawler

Good one cynic, CCR one of the great bands, my favourite when I was a young guy was this one. Jeez I used to crank it up and the old man used to spit it.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Interesting story, the old CCR. Struggled. Achieved breakout success too quickly. Severely done over by the manager. Never got a red cent, as they say!!


----------



## sptrawler

John Fogerty and ZZ Top having a jam session, recent.


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Dona Ferentes

staying inside (ouch, that windchill). 
A bit of keyboard time, and Dave Rawlings + Gillian Welch live at Newport Folk.


----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## sptrawler

A different take on Rock music.


----------



## Value Collector




----------



## Value Collector




----------



## Dona Ferentes

Very early rap, or hip hop


posted mainly because Florian Schneider from Kraftwerk has passed away, at 73.
and are sampled in a very early form of the style on 'Planet Rock'


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic

Caution: This music video contains explicit language and themes. Viewer discretion is advised.


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## noirua

*Millie Small-My Boy Lollipop (1973).flv*
Her Story: 

*Millie Small obituary*
Http://www.theguardian.com/music/2020/may/06/millie-small-obituary


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## noirua




----------



## noirua




----------



## Dona Ferentes

Buena Vista Social Club 
- _old geezers having fun_


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## PZ99

Rip Little Richard - ripper tunes from the good ole days when everyone dressed in black and white...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Richard


----------



## Dona Ferentes

PZ99 said:


> Rip Little Richard - ripper tunes from the good ole days when everyone dressed in black and white...



wot, no piano? Real crossover stuff.


----------



## orr

'Crimes that are un-speakable'
'He's an olde altar boy'



Thanks Mr Waits


----------



## cynic




----------



## orr

Check the record 
Check the guy's check record 
Check the long track record 
He is'sss  nuts'
big prinnz'


----------



## cynic




----------



## Smurf1976

They're only a band that plays in pubs etc in Hobart but given their choice of name I feel compelled to post this....... 



The place they're named after, Tarraleah Power Station, is indeed a real working power station in Tasmania.


----------



## Smurf1976

I'm more into hard rock than 1980's pop songs but 36 years later and the lyrics of this one still unfortunately have relevance today, perhaps even more now than then.


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Smurf1976

cynic said:


>





Amazing nobody thought to post that first on the thread.

It is, after all, a stock market forum and that song was only played a billion or so times back in the day so everyone over a certain age know it..... 

Keeping with that theme of nice peaceful songs about money.....


----------



## cynic




----------



## Value Collector




----------



## Value Collector

Smurf1976 said:


> Keeping with that theme of nice peaceful songs about money.....




Cardi B has some good Money songs.


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Smurf1976

Not my video but I was in the audience at this concert back in 2016.


----------



## Smurf1976

If you're going to have pop music then best if it's written by those singing it even if it was 31 years ago. I must be getting old or something since it doesn't seem that long...... 

Bonus that she sensibly stuck the word "electric" in it, that's why I posted it.....


----------



## Smurf1976

Metallica, Melbourne 2010. Another show I was at but not my video:


----------



## Smurf1976

Another electric one from the 1980's.

Well, OK, the song's not electric but part of the video's at Vales Point power station (NSW) so that's near enough......


----------



## Smurf1976

Another show I was at (not my filming though):


----------



## Smurf1976

I'm in the crowd right up against the barrier......


----------



## Smurf1976

A long forgotten pop song from 1984.

Take the lyrics literally, live according to the images in the video, and your life should be just fine.....


----------



## Smurf1976

Being deliberately silly now , the only real problem with this song is the name. Rock it most certainly ain't - the clubs liked it though. From 2011.



Going back roughly a decade before that, this made it into the charts in 2000:



Going back roughly another decade this made it into the charts in 1991:



Meanwhile the 1970's had this: 



I left out the 1980's because there's just far too much silliness to choose from.


----------



## cynic




----------



## PZ99

Smurf1976 said:


> A long forgotten pop song from 1984.
> 
> Take the lyrics literally, live according to the images in the video, and your life should be just fine.....




Always thought they were kitschy but not as much as these Bananarama wannabees


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Smurf1976

PZ99 said:


> Always thought they were kitschy but not as much as these Bananarama wannabees



I've always thought music's a strange business really. It's one where reality is often the opposite of what's perceived and where even the general public tends to re-write history.

As just one of many possible examples, what do Madonna, Def Leppard, Taylor Swift, Backstreet Boys and Eminem all have in common?

They've each sold more albums than Queen in the US market. They've also each sold more albums than Bon Jovi. Ouch.... Hope I haven't upset anyone too badly there...... 

(Above based on figures from a Google search so assume it's right).

Probably just as well nobody can throw rocks at me via the internet but point is perception and reality tend to be quite some way apart when it comes to what the public actually likes at the time it's current versus what's remembered years later. Kylie Minogue's _Locomotion_ left Bon Jovi's _Livin' on a Prayer_ for dead back in 1987 as per the official charts at the time but we all know which song still gets played in pubs and on rock stations a third of a century later and which one doesn't.

Back to Bananarama, well my musical tastes were always at the other end of the spectrum but I respected them for a pretty simple reason. They were everything the critics, of which there were an abundance, and for that matter much of the public thought they weren't.

They did it themselves, stuck their finger up at just about everything, wrote quite a bit of their own music and made it to number 1 without either nudity or high fashion. Bonus points for their early efforts with home made clothes, recording their first song in a language none of them speak a word of, leaving bloopers in videos long before doing so was fashionable and not taking themselves too seriously.

Always thought this was one of their better songs. Luckily for them though they stuck a cover of Venus on the same album to sell it since this song barely made the charts as a single.


----------



## noirua




----------



## Smurf1976

Smurf1976 said:


> Kylie Minogue's _Locomotion_ left Bon Jovi's _Livin' on a Prayer_ for dead back in 1987 as per the official charts at the time




To clarify - referring to Australia only here.


----------



## Smurf1976

For something a bit newer.....


----------



## PZ99

Smurf1976 said:


> To clarify - referring to Australia only here.



Only in Australia  
My GF was happy to remind me that Locomotion was number one.
I was even happier to remind her it sounded more like a number two 

Still, here's one nice attempt to rewrite history... can't get her out of my bed


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## noirua




----------



## cynic




----------



## rederob

Western styles are so passe!
Raw talent:



(It's actually a tribute to where the gold price ends .)


----------



## cynic




----------



## Smurf1976

With all this talk about a bounce in the market:


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Smurf1976

Some nice relaxing music for those getting stressed by the current state of the world:


----------



## Dona Ferentes

right now


mind you, most of Ry Cooder's work is great, especially the collaborations - _Buena Vista Social Club_ and with _Ali Farka Touré._


----------



## dutchie

Out Of The Blue    -  ELO


----------



## Smurf1976

It's an old clip but one of the more dramatic ways to end a performance:


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Smurf1976 said:


> It's an old clip but one of the more dramatic ways to end a performance:



Monterey Pop 1967 also (but Hendrix upstaged them).


----------



## cynic




----------



## Smurf1976

Regardless of whether you like his music or hate it, Jon Bon Jovi deserves respect in my view for using his fame and money to do some good.


----------



## Smurf1976

P!ink explains that contracting COVID-19 isn't at all pleasant based on her personal experience having had it. 

Interview only, no music in the following but it seemed the best thread to post it in.


----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Dona Ferentes

the best of Guinea


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Value Collector

I am rediscovering Metallicas Black album over the last few days, Classic.


----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## Dona Ferentes

Tony Allen.

and that leads into Fela Kuti. .... Afrobeat in 70's and 80's and beyond and timeless, really


----------



## Smurf1976




----------



## Smurf1976

Smurf1976 said:


> I'm more into hard rock than 1980's pop songs but 36 years later and the lyrics of this one still unfortunately have relevance today, perhaps even more now than then.





Here's another one that ought to be played at full volume around the world right now, the lyrics of which seem relevant even more today than they were back in 1992:



And if we keep going the way we are, the lyrics in these two may also be relevant once again


----------



## cynic




----------



## Dona Ferentes

samba version


----------



## Dona Ferentes

New album on way, from His Bobness

https://www-vanityfair-com.cdn.ampp...as-first-rough-and-rowdy-ways-reviews-roll-in


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## frugal.rock

Can't help but think that the next war is on its way... China really needs to pull it's head in...


----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## Chronos-Plutus

Time-Wealth


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## frugal.rock

All I crave is a good pub feed...


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Chronos-Plutus

Bocelli with a mix of modern music:


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Smurf1976

cynic said:


>





I've already posted 3 other Bananarama songs but I now feel compelled to post this one. 

Live performance date is November 2017.


----------



## Dona Ferentes




----------



## Dona Ferentes




----------



## Dona Ferentes




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## johenmo




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Tink

RIP


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Dona Ferentes

PS @qldfrog  makes little sense in English, but hey.


----------



## cynic




----------



## qldfrog

Dona Ferentes said:


> PS @qldfrog  makes little sense in English, but hey.




Thanks...not my cup of tea


----------



## cynic




----------



## rederob

Opening doors...


----------



## Dona Ferentes




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Lucky777




----------



## Dona Ferentes

cynic said:


>




so good, Mr O. just played it three times. Such vocal control


----------



## sptrawler




----------



## sptrawler

I'm not religious but an amazing rendition of a great song. It was written by the guy, who had his statue chucked in the river recently.


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Smurf1976

cynic said:


>




The music sounds familiar or part of it does at least.

Perhaps not but I think I've heard this somewhere previously, or something else that sounds very close.

Now I'll spend the next week trying to work out what and where before giving up....


----------



## cynic

Smurf1976 said:


> The music sounds familiar or part of it does at least.
> 
> Perhaps not but I think I've heard this somewhere previously, or something else that sounds very close.
> 
> Now I'll spend the next week trying to work out what and where before giving up....



 The artist undoubtedly got his inspiration from somewhere.

On that theme, here's another golden oldie:


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Dona Ferentes

Smurf1976 said:


> The music sounds familiar or part of it does at least.
> 
> Perhaps not but I think I've heard this somewhere previously, or something else that sounds very close.
> 
> Now I'll spend the next week trying to work out what and where before giving up....



its very post modern.... or maybe I've somehow become pre-modern

a big thanks to @cynic for the eclectic mix


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Smurf1976

Dona Ferentes said:


> its very post modern.... or maybe I've somehow become pre-modern
> 
> a big thanks to @cynic for the eclectic mix



I’ve got it stuck in my head now. 

And definitely a big thanks to cynic yes.


----------



## sptrawler

cynic said:


>




That reminds me of a flat that I rented to a girl, when she left, I had to get a mate to go in dressed like something out of ghostbusters.


----------



## sptrawler

Very much along the pentatonix sort of theme.



cynic said:


>


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Smurf1976

sptrawler said:


> That reminds me of a flat that I rented to a girl, when she left, I had to get a mate to go in dressed like something out of ghostbusters.


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Dona Ferentes




----------



## Dona Ferentes

and even better


(I was in Sitges in 1975, where/ when he was dissolute but 'honing his craft')


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Dona Ferentes




----------



## cynic




----------



## Smurf1976

Some appropriate music for our Victorian members given current circumstances.

Some of it's a bit tenuous but there's something about borders, walls, being locked in etc in them all.


----------



## Smurf1976

More:


----------



## Smurf1976




----------



## Smurf1976




----------



## Smurf1976




----------



## cynic




----------



## Smurf1976




----------



## cynic

Edit: oops smurf just posted this minutes ago!!
2nd edit: but I like it so much I cannot bear to delete this post.


----------



## cynic

To compensate for my snafu!


----------



## cynic

Anyway...


----------



## cynic

And it's a...


----------



## Dona Ferentes




----------



## Dona Ferentes




----------



## Dona Ferentes

and the best Bluesbreakers


----------



## frugal.rock

Dona Ferentes said:


>




Peter Green.
RIP 23/7/2020
Aged 73
Albatross is my daughter's lullaby...


----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## makteb

Bad boys blue and modern talking. 

Bring back the disco era


----------



## Dona Ferentes

the ultimate "Product Placement" song (Brand power)


----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## Smurf1976

Dona Ferentes said:


> the ultimate "Product Placement" song



And that clip looks to be from a BBC broadcast too.

That's one way around not being able to advertise I suppose, just put it in the song lyrics.....


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Smurf1976 said:


> And that clip looks to be from a BBC broadcast too.
> 
> That's one way around not being able to advertise I suppose, just put it in the song lyrics.....





> You talk like Marlene Dietrich
> And you dance like Zizi Jeanmaire
> Your clothes are all made by Balmain
> And there's diamonds and pearls in your hair,



And Zizi Jeanmaire died only a few weeks ago.


----------



## Smurf1976

Given the pandemic and lack of live music, here's some random clips the only common theme being they're all live shows where I was in the audience.


----------



## Smurf1976




----------



## Smurf1976




----------



## Smurf1976




----------



## Dona Ferentes

Based on Havens's own recollection, he had no idea that he would be the first performer [at Woodstock] after hours of delay in front of a crowd of hundreds of thousands; he performed for nearly three hours, with many encores, ending with the iconic improvised rendition of "_*Freedom*_" that would mark his career. Havens recalled that he was told to continue playing because many artists scheduled to perform after him were delayed in reaching the festival location with highways at a virtual standstill. Havens recalled being called back for several encores. Having run out of tunes, he improvised a song based on the old spiritual "Motherless Child" that became "Freedom". In an interview with Cliff Smith, for Music-Room, he explained:
_"I'd already played every song I knew and I was stalling, asking for more guitar and mic, trying to think of something else to play – and then it just came to me ... The establishment was foolish enough to give us all this freedom and we used it in every way we could."_


----------



## cynic




----------



## Smurf1976




----------



## Smurf1976




----------



## Dona Ferentes

Smurf1976 said:


>




Lauderdale Tavern; 1979(?) or 81


----------



## orr




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## basilio

The greatest German-Japanese collaboration since...


----------



## cynic




----------



## Smurf1976

Dona Ferentes said:


> Lauderdale Tavern; 1979(?) or 81



I actually have no idea......


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## tinhat

This song is kind of ironic for a stock market forum, but it's been an ear worm that has been with me for about a week now.


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## frugal.rock

A beautiful Jewel


----------



## frugal.rock

A little different.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Hungarian jazz rock 1971 (toured Aust - saw them play on the steps of Tas Uni)


----------



## cutz

One for the South Aussies.


----------



## cynic




----------



## Dona Ferentes

RIP, you ol' recalcitrant recidivist


----------



## finicky

Amazing - short Led Zep clip


----------



## cynic




----------



## wayneL




----------



## noirua




----------



## noirua

Warning, macabre this one.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Hope in an uncertain world.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut




----------



## Dona Ferentes

coolest vibe


----------



## Belli




----------



## Belli




----------



## Belli

An example of same tune but different approach.


----------



## Smurf1976

cynic said:


>




For some reason my cat likes this one.....


----------



## Smurf1976

If someone had told me 30 years ago that in 2020 vinyl records would once again be a big enough thing that a vinyl Top 40 chart would exist then I'd never have believed them.

Even more amazing is what a mix of music there is on it. This one's from the UK but makes the point. Some rather old stuff there.


----------



## tinhat

There is some nice music posted here. When I read all the politics threads I feel like I hate most people here but at least music is something that can be shared.

This is another earworm that I can't shake. It keeps coming back to me randomly. It's interesting how much music in the 70's was about heroin, like Golden Brown, The Stranglers (see frugal's post). Spill the wine is also about heroin. This is a drug that thankfully, I have not taken.




There are some nice live recordings around too.




frugal.rock said:


> A little different.


----------



## Smurf1976

tinhat said:


> When I read all the politics threads I feel like I hate most people here but at least music is something that can be shared.



Hate the game not the player.


----------



## Smurf1976

Another band I've seen live multiple times (though the following are all official videos not live):


----------



## Smurf1976

I was at this one somewhere in the crowd.


----------



## Smurf1976

cynic said:


>




148.9 cents per Gallon in New York in August 1983 

There's a musical reference in that..... 

I'll reveal the answer in a few days unless anyone guesses it first. 

The answer is pretty predictable given it's me posting it.


----------



## SirRumpole




----------



## Dona Ferentes




----------



## Dona Ferentes

tinhat said:


> There is some nice music posted here. When I read all the politics threads I feel like I hate most people here but at least music is something that can be shared.
> 
> This is another earworm that I can't shake. It keeps coming back to me randomly. It's interesting how much music in the 70's was about heroin, like Golden Brown, The Stranglers (see frugal's post). Spill the wine is also about heroin. This is a drug that thankfully, I have not taken.
> 
> There are some nice live recordings around too.



"Charley's good tonight" with attendant drum roll was not cheering Charley Watts; rather  C+ H, Coke and Horse. _You gotta mix it, you gotta fix it._
On Get Your Ya-Yas Out!_The Rolling Stones in Concert. 1970


----------



## PZ99

50 years old this week containing a guitar solo reminiscent of the Bad News tour 












						Black Sabbath's Paranoid at 50: potent anthems of working-class strife
					

Written off by critics as horror trash from ‘unskilled labourers’, Sabbath’s masterpiece album took beaten-down listeners on a rollercoaster out of their struggles




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes

faithful to the original, 20+ years on, a jam but tighter


----------



## cynic




----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## Smurf1976

Smurf1976 said:


> 148.9 cents per Gallon in New York in August 1983
> 
> There's a musical reference in that.....
> 
> I'll reveal the answer in a few days unless anyone guesses it first.
> 
> The answer is pretty predictable given it's me posting it.



If Smurf posed a question like that then the answer was always going to be either something loud and heavy or right at the other end of the spectrum the bunch of three / two ladies. 

In this case it's the latter: 



Meanwhile plenty of other songs also reference New York in some way, like these:


----------



## Smurf1976




----------



## Smurf1976




----------



## Smurf1976




----------



## Smurf1976




----------



## Smurf1976

Thus far I've lived through two periods that I'd describe as really strange. One is the present, but let's not mention politics or the pandemic, and the other was the late 1980's which produced things like this.


----------



## Smurf1976

And this:


----------



## Belli




----------



## Belli




----------



## Dona Ferentes

tinhat said:


> ...
> This is another earworm that I can't shake. It keeps coming back to me randomly. It's interesting how much music in the 70's was about heroin, like Golden Brown, The Stranglers (see frugal's post). Spill the wine is also about heroin. This is a drug that thankfully, I have not taken.



Another one, from those addled times; _"Brown Sugar" _by the Stones. ...Poor quality H, usually from Mexico. Had to laugh when some cancel culturer tried to condemn it as disrespectful to women with a certain skin tone, recently. Moron.


----------



## Dona Ferentes




----------



## Smurf1976




----------



## Dona Ferentes

1967, also. Different name, same riff (and words)


----------



## Dona Ferentes

then from 1950, (before Chicago)



and a few years later


----------



## Dona Ferentes




----------



## Boggo

Warren Zevon, great poet and songwriter imo, RIP.

He made an album (The Wind) after he was given three months to live when diagnosed with lung cancer.

This is a song he did shortly before he passed away.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Heard a Madeleine Peyroux version of _Desperadoes Under the Eaves _today. What a great song; was going to post but only found a live version.

I was sitting in the Hollywood Hawaiian Hotel
I was staring in my empty coffee cup
I was thinking that the gypsy wasn't lyin'
All the salty margaritas in Los Angeles
I'm gonna drink 'em up
And if California slides into the ocean
Like the mystics and statistics say it will
I predict this motel will be standing until I pay my bill


----------



## Belli




----------



## Belli

With "lyrics."


----------



## Belli




----------



## Belli




----------



## frugal.rock

Cheers @barney.


----------



## Smurf1976

Belli said:


> With "lyrics."



He just took it to the extreme.

Heavy metal = there are lyrics, just can't hear what they are.

Mainstream pop music = just repeat the same few words over and over and over and you'll reach #1 on the charts for sure.

Mozart = who needs lyrics?

Beat the lot of 'em he did.


----------



## Smurf1976

Smurf1976 said:


> Mainstream pop music = just repeat the same few words over and over and over and you'll reach #1 on the charts for sure.



Which reminds me of this from 1987.......


----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## frugal.rock

This one sure beats squealing like a pig...


----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## Belli




----------



## Belli




----------



## cynic




----------



## Belli




----------



## tinhat

Dona Ferentes said:


>


----------



## tinhat

Belli said:


>





IMHO, this music is not to be shared on a stock market forum. The day this music is used in a car advertisement may well be the day I die.

I wonder weather Holy Week, Easter, Harvest Festival, love, toil and worship for mother Earth mean what they mean when economies of scale turn a hot cross bun into a year round supermarket commodity.




The Mass of St. John Chrysostom in the Orthodox Church is rich with Holy music.

More to follow.


----------



## tinhat

frugal.rock said:


>





I love this music but it's hard for me. Paul Simon broke an international boycott to record that album. I was married to a South African woman around that time. The South African situation was very real. It was a disgusting disgrace.

The very first rule for me is that anything or anybody that is racist or prejudicial based on race, that is a 100% no go zone.

I accept that Paul Simon and the local musicians he worked with will say that what they were doing was progressive but the bigger picture tells the story. What Simon did was wrong in my book.


----------



## tinhat

Dona Ferentes said:


>





Andy Kaufman keeps me up at night. Worthy of a dedicated thread. What a wrestler.


----------



## tinhat

Soul Sacrifice, Santana, Woodstock. Shortened Drummer (Michael Shrieve) Solo Edit


----------



## tinhat

Compare and contrast:

]


----------



## Smurf1976

tinhat said:


> I accept that Paul Simon and the local musicians he worked with will say that what they were doing was progressive but the bigger picture tells the story. What Simon did was wrong in my book.



It brings up that old debate about whether it's possible to separate the art from the artist?

Can the art be appreciated, considered as good even, if the artist was in some way deeply flawed or even evil as an individual?


----------



## Smurf1976

Not music as such but an interview's near enough so I may have to watch 60 Minutes if Keren Woodward and Sara Dallin (Bananarama as a duo) are going to be on it.  

They just filmed this from London but yes it's for Channel 9 Australia.







Looks suspiciously like promotion for their book which is out on 29 October........


----------



## Belli




----------



## PZ99

We all remember her "woman" song but this I prefer this 



Rip - Helen Reddy > https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-09-30/helen-reddy-dies-in-los-angeles-aged-78/12716886


----------



## PZ99

Eddie Van Halen ... Running with the devil > https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-10...ies-aged-65-after-battle-with-cancer/12738288


----------



## sptrawler

Smurf1976 said:


> I was at this one somewhere in the crowd.




If you are going to name drop, I was at the Rolling Stones concert below in 1973.
It was that long ago there is no sound on the youtube super 8 video and Mick Jagger hasn't any wrinkles. 😂 😂 😂
The Stones start at about 2m 43sec, from memory the support group was a Perth band Fatty Lumpkin, they did a lot of Gethro Tull covers and had one original hit, "Don't knock the boogie".



Ah the internet, found a clip of Fatty Lumpkin, still singing their hit in 2013, age doesn't weary them.lol


----------



## sptrawler

tinhat said:


>




Cream, how could a band not be great, with Ginger Baker and Eric Clapton in it?


----------



## PZ99

Favourite era


----------



## Belli

Stevie Ray's brother.  Have heard him do a couple of variations of this.  As to production, eat your heart out.  Simple as.


----------



## Belli

I still have the Armadillo album - on both vinyl and CD.



May as well name drop.  Eric Clapton, Festival Hall, Melbourne as well as Sonny Terry and Brownie McGhee, Dallas Brookes, Melbourne.


----------



## macca

A bit of fun


----------



## Smurf1976

sptrawler said:


> If you are going to name drop, I was at the Rolling Stones concert below in 1973.
> It was that long ago there is no sound on the youtube super 8 video and Mick Jagger hasn't any wrinkles. 😂 😂 😂



There's something decidedly strange about the concept of a silent movie filmed at a concert.  

I wouldn't call simply turning up at a concert name dropping though. I've always understood that term to mean someone claiming, often falsely, they know or at least associate with someone famous not simply that they've seen a show along with however many others.


----------



## sptrawler

Smurf1976 said:


> There's something decidedly strange about the concept of a silent movie filmed at a concert.
> 
> I wouldn't call simply turning up at a concert name dropping though. I've always understood that term to mean someone claiming, often falsely, they know or at least associate with someone famous not simply that they've seen a show along with however many others.



No offence meant smurf, just a bit of light banter, couldn't think of any other way of introducing a silent movie to a music thread.


----------



## Caveman




----------



## Miss Hale

Thick as  a Brick, Jethro Tull

"I may make you feel, but I can't make you think"... very true!


----------



## tinhat

sptrawler said:


> Cream, how could a band not be great, with Ginger Baker and Eric Clapton in it?




A few black people never hurt SP, when it comes to rhythm and blues. I doubt any of these white boys ever worked in a cotton field.


----------



## sptrawler

tinhat said:


> A few black people never hurt SP, when it comes to rhythm and blues. I doubt any of these white boys ever worked in a cotton field.



My favourite listening music when I was fifo was black music, just great voices.



Here is the best of both worlds, fantastic guitarist and brilliant singer/keyboard.



It doesn't get better than this IMO.



Well maybe just a bit.


----------



## tinhat

sptrawler said:


> My favourite listening music when I was fifo was black music, just great voices.



A little bit of old fashioned fun


----------



## tinhat

tinhat said:


> Compare and contrast:
> 
> ]




and


----------



## bellenuit

Pure brilliance....


----------



## macca

Just for a laugh


----------



## macca

Smooth..............................


----------



## macca




----------



## macca




----------



## wayneL

Maybe not everyone's cup of tea, but stunning imo


----------



## sptrawler

Opportunistic busking, some people got a cheap treat.


----------



## noirua




----------



## PZ99

Gimme Some Lovin' rock star Spencer Davis dies aged 81
					

Spencer Davis, a British guitarist and bandleader whose eponymous rock group had 1960s hits including Gimme Some Lovin' and I'm a Man dies at age 81.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## tinhat

wayneL said:


> Maybe not everyone's cup of tea, but stunning imo





Very beautiful music. I heard the St Mary's Cathedral Choir perform this at the Sydney Recital Hall a few years ago.

This music is too beautiful and too sacred to post onto a stock market forum IMHO.

_Ad Majora Natus._


----------



## tinhat

Warm Leatherette

The Normal



Grace Jones


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## tinhat

Something from a galaxy far far away a long time ago...


----------



## tinhat




----------



## Smurf1976

Can't believe this is now ~40 years old but it is.....


----------



## Smurf1976




----------



## Smurf1976




----------



## macca

I like this version


----------



## cynic




----------



## DB008

​


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## tinhat

Compare and contrast







Screaming J Hawkins was an excellent opera singer but there wasn't much demand for black opera singers in his day.


----------



## tinhat




----------



## tinhat




----------



## cynic

tinhat said:


>


----------



## tinhat




----------



## Smurf1976




----------



## Smurf1976




----------



## Smurf1976

Smurf1976 said:


> Looks suspiciously like promotion for their book which is out on 29 October........



Normally I just don't do either books or girl bands but for these two I'll make an exception.

Books are printed now just have to wait for mine to turn up with however long post takes from the UK to Australia these days......



			https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/1320652392388567041/pu/vid/720x406/qmRewQP_VKaeCssE.mp4?tag=10
		


I wonder how many other bands / singers have written books or new music during lockdowns this year? At a guess probably quite a few?


----------



## tinhat

Smurf1976 said:


>




It's time to revisit punk. Things are going to get worst. I didn't appreciate Punk as a kid because I came from a very conservative aspirational background.

Stick it to the man.


----------



## Smurf1976




----------



## Smurf1976




----------



## tinhat

tinhat said:


>




Did anyone pick up on the John Lennon Easter egg? Twice? No? Oh well the kids went nuts over than back in the Burns Philps days.


----------



## tinhat

Smurf1976 said:


>




Why this AC/DC song? Give me your best!


----------



## tinhat

Smurf1976 said:


>




Great song but unfortunately racism is the one thing I will speak about about always. This is a great song but it is a racist song.


----------



## Smurf1976

tinhat said:


> Why this AC/DC song?



Only because it's new........


----------



## tinhat

The best. Give us the best!


----------



## tinhat

White collar business.


----------



## Smurf1976

tinhat said:


> Great song but unfortunately racism is the one thing I will speak about about always. This is a great song but it is a racist song.



I personally don't perceive it as racist. Narcissism, violence, theft and using others yes but not racism.

In any event -* no offense intended to yourself or others in having posted it if you see it differently*. 

The lyrics are here: https://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/sexpistols/nofeelings.html

There are numerous covers of it by the way. Some are pretty much a direct cover of the original and sound virtually identical but others have a radically different style and sound with nothing in common apart from lyrics (and at least some covers do delete a few words - perhaps they did see it as objectionable).

Cover versions here:





__





						Cover versions of No Feelings by Sex Pistols |  SecondHandSongs
					

Sex Pistols originally released No Feelings written by Paul Cook, Glen Matlock, Steve Jones [GB] and Johnny Rotten and Sex Pistols released it on the album Never Mind the Bollocks Here's the Sex Pistols in 1977. It was also covered by Easy Grip, Los Punk Rockers, Overkill, Vince Neil and other...




					secondhandsongs.com


----------



## tinhat

tinhat said:


> The best. Give us the best!



Now. Right now!


----------



## tinhat

tinhat said:


> Now. Right now!


----------



## tinhat

Smurf1976 said:


> I personally don't perceive it as racist. Narcissism, violence, theft and using others yes but not racism.
> 
> In any event - no offense intended to yourself or others in having posted it if you see it differently.
> 
> The lyrics are here: https://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/sexpistols/nofeelings.html



Mate the Nazi Swastika.

No offence taken to me but not cool as far as I am concerned.

Peace be with you.


----------



## tinhat

tinhat said:


> Mate the Nazi Swastika.
> 
> No offence taken to me but not cool as far as I am concerned.
> 
> Peace be with you.



I remember Bobby Sands.


----------



## Smurf1976

tinhat said:


> Mate the Nazi Swastika.
> 
> No offence taken to me but not cool as far as I am concerned.



Ah I see - I was looking at the lyrics not the video...... 

Personally I don't take offense, I see it as a band that shocked people for the sake of shocking them and the video's publicly available on YouTube, but if Joe deems it inappropriate then I won't be offended if the post is removed.


----------



## tinhat

Smurf1976 said:


> Ah I see - I was looking at the lyrics not the video......
> 
> Personally I don't take offense, I see it as a band that shocked people for the sake of shocking them and the video's publicly available on YouTube, but if Joe deems it inappropriate then I won't be offended if the post is removed.



Peace be with you. Will you go a chicken dinner for my brother Bobby Sands?


----------



## Smurf1976

tinhat said:


> Now. Right now!



Not sure I'd say it's their actual best but it's a valid statement:


----------



## cynic




----------



## Dona Ferentes

every so often it is nice to hear an extended lead guitar break, flawed and idiosyncratic that this one is, and played loud.

And for the artist, it is a vindication of all those years in the bedroom, practicing and messing around with sound and technique.


----------



## cynic




----------



## Smurf1976

Posting a few random songs in memory of my mother who sadly passed away today. Her main career was in radio so she heard rather a lot of music over the years and liked these among others.

Incidentally she never owned shares in anything but did work for a stockbroker for a period during the 1960's in Melbourne. All manual then, no such concept as electronic trading back then.


----------



## Smurf1976




----------



## moXJO

Condolences Smurf.


----------



## macca

Sorry to read that Smurf, 

I lost Mum 15 years ago, while ever you remember her she is still with you.


----------



## cynic




----------



## spooly74

Smurf1976 said:


> Posting a few random songs in memory of my mother who sadly passed away today.



Sorry to hear that Smurf. 
🙏


----------



## Dona Ferentes

(and an interesting story to his life)


----------



## Dona Ferentes




----------



## IFocus

Hey Smurf deepest and sincerest condolences for your sad loss.


----------



## noirua




----------



## frugal.rock

Time to find other countries to send our produce to. 
The trade games of the CCP render trading with China a waste of time and money.


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## tinhat

Smurf1976 said:


> Posting a few random songs in memory of my mother who sadly passed away today. Her main career was in radio so she heard rather a lot of music over the years and liked these among others.
> 
> Incidentally she never owned shares in anything but did work for a stockbroker for a period during the 1960's in Melbourne. All manual then, no such concept as electronic trading back then.





I'm very sorry to hear that you have lost your Mother. My condolences.


----------



## tinhat




----------



## frugal.rock

Paul Kelly
How to make Gravy.


----------



## frugal.rock

Tracy Chapman 
 Crossroads


----------



## frugal.rock

Your Latest Trick by Dire Straits featured one of the greatest saxophonists of all time,
Michael Brecker.


----------



## noirua




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Belli




----------



## JamesBrown89




----------



## Belli

and contrast with


----------



## Smurf1976

Belli said:


>





Now that's quite different to the original. Like it.......


----------



## Smurf1976

Given that I've posted many of their other songs, and it was Sara's birthday two days ago, and it's almost Christmas, I may as well post this


----------



## macca

This is mad, sooooo funny, just for Christmas


----------



## cynic




----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Come on all you lazy "fat" bastards on the General Chat Thread and enter the stock picking competition. 

And post in the thread of your pick. Let us get to 100 entries in the January 2021 Comp.

gg


----------



## Belli

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Come on all you lazy "fat" bastards




This 'fat" lazy bastard doesn't follow individual shares and does not have an interest in them.  Sorry.


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## dutchie




----------



## cynic




----------



## dutchie




----------



## Dona Ferentes

dutchie said:


>




lets give credit to Them, though Van Morrison wrote it.

The band went to London for a recording session at Decca Three Studios in West Hampstead on 5 April 1964; "Gloria" was one of the seven songs recorded that day. (!)

.... And, I am struggling to figure out which of the c1964 photos of the beand is The Man!!


----------



## dutchie

Dona Ferentes said:


> lets give credit to Them, though Van Morrison wrote it.
> 
> The band went to London for a recording session at Decca Three Studios in West Hampstead on 5 April 1964; "Gloria" was one of the seven songs recorded that day. (!)
> 
> .... And, I am struggling to figure out which of the c1964 photos of the beand is The Man!!



Ditto


----------



## dutchie

Introspection Album


----------



## Dona Ferentes

keep coming back to him


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Dona Ferentes

and one of my favourite (things) : < the essence of freeform jazz>

"_Damn the rules, it’s the feeling that counts. You play all 12 notes in your solo anyway_.” - John Coltrane


----------



## cynic




----------



## PZ99

Bugger.. can't access infowars so here's the next best thing


----------



## Belli




----------



## frugal.rock

This one goes out to @over9k 
Courtesy of Buddy Technologies....


----------



## over9k

Well I'm still holding BRN and that's doing quite well now


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## sptrawler

In the late 1960's early 1970's a group called the Troupadores used to come up to the Goldfields occasionally, one of the band members could play this music by using his hand as a trumpet with the microphone, it sounded great.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

a thinking person's Moby


----------



## Dona Ferentes

cynic said:


>




One of the best _back to back _ performances from artists at their peak, that 've seen

_ Ben Harper_, followed  by _Garbage_. Nyon, Paleo 1999.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

*The Animals guitarist Hilton Valentine, who created one of the most famous riffs in pop music in the 1960s, has died at the age of 77.*
The British band's version of blues standard The House of The Rising Sun topped the UK and US charts in 1964.
The Animals' record label ABKCO Music described Valentine as a "pioneering guitar player  influencing the sound of rock and roll for decades to come".


----------



## PZ99

My gift to China


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## dutchie




----------



## dutchie

Dona Ferentes said:


> *The Animals guitarist Hilton Valentine, who created one of the most famous riffs in pop music in the 1960s, has died at the age of 77.*
> The British band's version of blues standard The House of The Rising Sun topped the UK and US charts in 1964.
> The Animals' record label ABKCO Music described Valentine as a "pioneering guitar player  influencing the sound of rock and roll for decades to come".




One of the all time greats.


----------



## macca

Drums!!


----------



## Dona Ferentes




----------



## frugal.rock

It should be a Green Day....


----------



## tinhat

cynic said:


>




Mate, I've been listening to your music posts for a few months now. I love that you post the music that you like because it's great to hear and explore new music through other members. Not a single tune that you have posted interests me, but isn't that grand , and isn't that why there is money to be made on markets? Because every trade is an arbitrage trade. But every trade, for a market to exist, requires consideration. So please keep posting music I don't like, because one day it might sound like this...


----------



## tinhat

Dona Ferentes said:


>




Hi Dona Ferentes, I am a white fella member of the Aboriginal Advisory Committee of the local government area where I live. Are you a real person are you some kind of algorithm born out of some amalgam of Edie McGuire and Sam Newman?

I've fought all my life against people like you. I'm not going to give up now.


----------



## Dona Ferentes




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## ducati916

Some stuff from the early eighties and seventies










jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916

And a few more, these were all massively popular at parties, pubs and clubs through the years.










jog on
duc


----------



## sptrawler

Dona Ferentes said:


> *The Animals guitarist Hilton Valentine, who created one of the most famous riffs in pop music in the 1960s, has died at the age of 77.*
> The British band's version of blues standard The House of The Rising Sun topped the UK and US charts in 1964.
> The Animals' record label ABKCO Music described Valentine as a "pioneering guitar player  influencing the sound of rock and roll for decades to come".



That bloody riff, when I was a kid my older brother decided he was going to learn to play the guitar, well I must have heard that riff a million times before he gave the guitar away. It did my head in, caused many a fight between us. 😜


----------



## sptrawler




----------



## dutchie




----------



## sptrawler

Another great Perth musician, Hank Marvin.


----------



## ducati916

Showing my age a bit:











jog on
duc


----------



## sptrawler




----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## cynic




----------



## ducati916

These:







jog on
duc


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## barney

I am a guitar player, and I go pretty good, but the emotion in this clip is next level ... cloud 9 for me

Joe Bonnamassa at his best with one of the blues greats Eric Gale ... guitar player's heaven!


----------



## cynic




----------



## sptrawler

I always thought cellos were boring, these two guys do an interesting take on 'thunderstruck'.



And another one by the two cello players.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

It's His Bobness's 80th soon. Here is food for thought for 80 of his best. ... Probably deserves its own thread (or not)









						The 80 Greatest Bob Dylan Songs (in Honor of His 80th Birthday)
					

Below is a list of my 80 favorite Bob Dylan songs in honor of his 80th birthday later this month. I started compiling this list a year ago and have been continually revising it – as well as t…




					whitecitycinema-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## noirua

Keith Harris (ventriloquist) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



The end of Harris's television show coincided with a period when television was "turning away from variety acts".[2] He entered a period of depression, drank heavily, and was arrested for drunk driving; his third marriage collapsed during this period.[6] 
He also opened clubs in Blackpool and Portugal which failed, leading him to declare bankruptcy twice.[2] However, he recovered and began performing in clubs, in pantomimes, and at holiday camps, touring the United Kingdom;[6] he wrote 17 of his own pantomimes and had his own pantomime company, Keith Harris Productions, which he sold in 2009 to Richard Jordan.[10]


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Contender for best guitar solo ever ... Prince at 2004 tribute to George Harrison ... (and probably worst 'play by numbers' solo from the other guitarist, prior). Gets interesting from about 3'27" then quickly melts up


----------



## barney

Dona Ferentes said:


> Contender for best guitar solo ever ... Prince at 2004 tribute to George Harrison ... (and probably worst 'play by numbers' solo from the other guitarist, prior).




Lol ...Thats a bit cruel on the other guy DF   He did ok.

Playing "warm up" to Prince was not really a great gig to score  

In honesty, he had the right sound. He had the right licks. He just needed some vibrato control!  

Electric Guitar without vibrato is .... Electric Guitar. 

With vibrato .... it can be magical


----------



## cynic




----------



## barney

If you like Guitar and you haven't listed to Andy Timmons, flick to around 11.30 minutes in and listen for 2 and a half minutes

You may well end up listening to the whole album, lol

Probably the greatest live "tone" you will ever hear from him and the boys.


----------



## cynic




----------



## barney

I have no idea where that "piece" came from @cynic   but I am happy to admit, that it is a very interesting piece of music

Even to this old 70's Rocker ... lol   

(I do like a lot of different stuff of course!) (Even Schubert's Unfinished 8th Symphony  lol)

I'm sure we could discuss the subtleties of the occasional dissonance over a couple of beers

 (Or bourbons)  Whichever takes your preference.   

ps I suspect Andy Timmons may not be your cup of tea, however

Even if not, I can assure you (as a guitar player) 

He is quite brilliant

The great thing about music is its ability to "connect" on so many levels


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Christone "Kingfish" Ingram is an American blues guitarist and singer from Clarksdale, Mississippi, United States, who became a well-known performer as a teenager. His debut album, *Kingfish*, was released in May 2019.

_do yourself a favour. He's only 22. His friends are rappers . There's so many styles, Texan SRV, Johnny Winter, Freddy K, Muddy, the slick new brigade... but the way he can hold on and bend a note. Truly authentic n great, esp for a first album._


----------



## Dona Ferentes

52 years since the "Leige and Lief" album was recorded

50% folk, 50% rock, 100% English hippie sensibilities


----------



## Dona Ferentes

19 and 18 years old respectively, when RT and SD wrote this


----------



## basilio

Loved Fairport Convention.  Them and Steel Eye Span.  Great songs and performances.
Have put up a link to a doco on Fairport Convention.
Sandy Dennys early death was an incredible loss to the folk music scene.


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## barney

Oh great @cynic   ... So you've been sitting around all day listening to music while I've been out "subsidizing" my

lack of trading ability over the last few weeks and doing a real job!  

Lovely!  Lol ...


----------



## barney

PS You have a very diverse musical appreciation may I say lol.


----------



## sptrawler

While on the subject of great guitarists.


----------



## Smurf1976

Finland decided to give it a proper go at Eurovision this year:



Greece not a bad effort too:


----------



## cynic




----------



## Dona Ferentes

and some Americana  ... a very pleasant Sunday night exploration


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## frugal.rock

This goes out to the lads carousing in VML and CAD threads... @over9k @barney @peter2 @aus_trader


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## Smurf1976

frugal.rock said:


> This goes out to the lads carousing in VML and CAD threads... @over9k @barney @peter2 @aus_trader




I've long thought canons are the best musical instrument....

They use 'em doing it live at least.


----------



## Joe Blow

Starship Featuring Mickey Thomas 24/4/2021 Busch Gardens, Tampa Florida.

Keep in mind, Mickey Thomas is 71 years old. An incredible voice for a guy that age. Please let me be that cool when I'm 71.


----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## noirua

__





						Mixcloud
					






					www.mixcloud.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes

neat cover


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Joe Blow said:


> Starship Featuring Mickey Thomas 24/4/2021 Busch Gardens, Tampa Florida.
> 
> Keep in mind, Mickey Thomas is 71 years old. An incredible voice for a guy that age. Please let me be that cool when I'm 71.



*fun fact:*  (and also cool) ... Mickey Thomas was inspired to pursue a career in music after travelling to Atlanta with longtime childhood friends Charles Connell and Tommy Verran to see a Beatles performance in 1965.


----------



## Smurf1976

Sad that the lyrics are still relevant to the world all these years later:


----------



## sptrawler

Some ex Allman brothers band members, still making a great music.





And working with a mystro.


----------



## sptrawler

This is old footage but, shows an era where ability, was more important than electronic aids, special effects, smutty lyrics and half naked chicks. It was great to live through this era, lead guitar at its best, raw talent.
Was lucky enough to see Led Zep live in Perth in the early 70's


----------



## Smurf1976

sptrawler said:


> special effects, smutty lyrics and half naked chicks.



OK then.....    

Bonus - I'm in the crowd right up the front.


----------



## Smurf1976




----------



## sptrawler




----------



## Joe Blow

Why did it take me until 51 to find this song? Here's to all the beer drinkers and hellraisers.

Turn this one up extra loud until your eardrums hurt. Awesome guitar solos.


----------



## PZ99




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## cynic




----------



## sptrawler




----------



## Belli




----------



## Dona Ferentes

love the crisp production


----------



## noirua




----------



## Dona Ferentes

The doco _I am Johnny Cash_ was on TV again, last night




Voted the best Video of all time by many; 118 million downloads


----------



## PZ99

RIP Dusty hill > https://www.abc.net.au/news/2021-07-29/zz-top-bassist-dusty-hill-dies-age-72/100332334


----------



## Dona Ferentes

PZ99 said:


> RIP Dusty hill > https://www.abc.net.au/news/2021-07-29/zz-top-bassist-dusty-hill-dies-age-72/100332334



The bottom of the Top


----------



## sptrawler

Talented busker.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

and a bit of mood evocation


----------



## Dona Ferentes

revisiting His Bobness tonight.

Played the 1989 album *Oh Mercy*  twice and, following on, the _*MTV Unplugged*_ sessions from 1995. This is a recent download:


(Said it before: live at Montreux in 1997 was up there with Bob Marey at Festival Hall 1981 and Ben Harper in 1999 as some of the most memorable concerts I've been to)


----------



## Smurf1976

Retro music perhaps but they're back doing concerts and festivals in the UK (as someone I know who lives there is enthusiastically reminding me....... )


----------



## Smurf1976

And Kim too (31 July 2021)


----------



## Smurf1976

8th August 2021




Photo from another gig on the 12th August:


----------



## frugal.rock

I don't get any notifications about this thread...


----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## Dona Ferentes

Brian Travers, one of the founding members of English reggae band UB40, has died aged 62. Travers, a saxophonist and songwriter, passed away with his family by his side after a "long and heroic battle with cancer",



glioblastoma is a bitch. Lost a few friends this way.

Saw UB40 in Melbourne 1980 - excellent show.  Good band when they started, went a bit MOR chasing hits


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Live: two lead guitars .... => soloing. Plus a violin.



Plus, there's a studio cut somewhere that is pretty banging


----------



## Tisme

I like this mashup overlay:


----------



## PZ99

Might be time to grab a beer later...



RIp Charlie Watts... https://www.abc.net.au/news/2021-08-25/rolling-stones-drummer-charlie-watts-dies-at-age-80/100404658


----------



## Dona Ferentes

PZ99 said:


> Might be time to grab a beer later...
> 
> RIp Charlie Watts...



_"You gotta mix it, Charlie, you gotta fix it"_
- _Charlie's good tonight_ ... Get your ya-yas out


----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## frugal.rock

This goes out to Pfizer, Astra Zeneca, Moderns etc


----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## sptrawler

Still going, we will lose a lot of legends of the music industry over the next few years IMO.


----------



## bellenuit

sptrawler said:


> Still going, we will lose a lot of legends of the music industry over the next few years IMO.





I love this song, but I think Keith Richards absolutely ruined this duet. 

Did you know that Norah Jones father was Ravi Shankar, the Indian sitar player that was popularised in the West through his association with The Beatles back in their hayday. Norah was estranged from her father for a good part of her life and then later in her life they reconciled.


----------



## noirua

Roy Clark - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## mullokintyre

The Marcus Bontempeli Show .
Former Western Bulldogs  player Brad Johnstone, AKA "The smiling assassin", has a little bit to do with a new song out called " The Bont".
His daughter , Ella, co wrote and sings on this song as a tribute to WB captain, Marcus Bontempelli.



Mick


----------



## sptrawler

The Bull sisters to release their first album in 19 years, they have done a lot of backing and were regulars on Rockwiz.
 Here are a couple of the new tracks.








						VIKA & LINDA Announce Their First New Original Album In 19 Years ‘The Wait’
					

The long wait is over for Vika & Linda fans, with the beloved duo announcing details of their eagerly awaited new album, their first album of original songs in 19 years. The album – aptly titl…




					gclive.me


----------



## Dona Ferentes

the definitive copy


----------



## Smurf1976

Given yesterday's occurrence, it just seemed too obvious a song to pick.....


----------



## frugal.rock

Now, if yesterday's quake was just a precursor tremor, then you had better...


----------



## Smurf1976

frugal.rock said:


> Now, if yesterday's quake was just a precursor tremor, then you had better...



try Levitating. That ought to keep you safe during the quake.....


----------



## mullokintyre

From the Weekend OZ


> It‘s time for our yearly check in with *Billy Joel*’s We Didn’t Start The Fire, which was released 32 years ago on Monday. Of the 59 people the song name-checks, just five are still alive — *the Queen, Brigitte Bardot, Chubby Checker, Bob Dylan*, and* Bernhard Goetz.*



How many remember Bernie Goetz??
And of course William Joel himself is till kicking.
Mick


----------



## sptrawler

Alan Lancaster original member and bass player for Status Quo passed away aged 72, lived in Sydney for a long time.
Who didn't dance to Status Quo in the 70'a at the pub.
















						'Loved his life in Australia': Status Quo founding member Alan Lancaster dies in Sydney aged 72
					

According to entertainment reporter Craig Bennett, London-born Lancaster "passed away this morning at his Sydney home, surrounded by family", having lived with Multiple Sclerosis for many years.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## bellenuit

I love this song and in particular this couple singing it. It was written by Serge Gainsbourg, who was a brilliant French songwriter (died 1991), very underrated but did have some notoriety for his hit "je t'aime moi non plus" which was banned in many countries. If you don't know French it may seem just like a love song, but check out the lyrics - it is about a man asking his friend Elisa to search his hair for lice.

I can't remember what it was called, but there was a movie about his life recently on SBS that was also very enjoyable. He had flings with BB and Jane Birkin.


----------



## bellenuit

bellenuit said:


> I love this song and in particular this couple singing it. It was written by Serge Gainsbourg, who was a brilliant French songwriter (died 1991), very underrated but did have some notoriety for his hit "je t'aime moi non plus" which was banned in many countries. If you don't know French it may seem just like a love song, but check out the lyrics - it is about a man asking his friend Elisa to search his hair for lice.
> 
> I can't remember what it was called, but there was a movie about his life recently on SBS that was also very enjoyable. He had flings with BB and Jane Birkin.




 The movie was simply called _Gainsbourg_. Worth watching.


----------



## PZ99

Gladys and her Knight gave us the pips


----------



## StockyGuy




----------



## StockyGuy

Two fine renditions of one classic:


----------



## Dona Ferentes

plus



interesting


----------



## Dona Ferentes

coincidental name from last post.   .... came across this as the next feed after _Raising Arizona_ clip on the Oct 2021 comp thread ( no lie )

and it is really good. Very innovative video, great banjo riff


----------



## PZ99




----------



## noirua

Harry Lauder - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				








__





						Husband of Ella Roberts, Bio, Age, Education, Net Worth 2022
					

Ella Roberts has an estimated net worth of around $200k. Ella Roberts is enjoying her single life and she is concentrating on her career.




					biogossip.com


----------



## noirua

​


----------



## wayneL

I don't normally like rap, but it did knock Adelle out of no1 LMAO


----------



## noirua

Florrie Forde (16 August 1875 -- 18 April 1940), born Flora May Augusta Flannagan, was an Australian popular singer and entertainer. She was one of the greatest stars of the early 20th century music hall. Forde was born in Fitzroy, Melbourne, Australia in 1875, the sixth of the eight children of Lott Flannagan and Phoebe - who also had two children from a prior marriage. At the age of sixteen, she ran away from home to appear on the Sydney music hall stage, adopting the surname of her stepfather. At the age of 21 in 1897, she left for London, and on August Bank Holiday 1897, she made her first appearances in London at three music halls — the South London Palace, the Pavilion and the Oxford — in the course of one evening. She became an immediate star, making the first of her many sound recordings in 1903 and making 700 individual recordings by 1936.








						Florrie Forde - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				







__





						Biography - Florrie Forde - Australian Dictionary of Biography
					






					adb.anu.edu.au


----------



## noirua




----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## ducati916

Black Crowes:



jog on
duc


----------



## PZ99

This...


----------



## MovingAverage




----------



## noirua

Roy Orbison - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## mullokintyre

The Rockwiz Band does a great job on a Tom Waits Classic.
Even Better than the man himself.


Mick


----------



## Skate

*Boney M. - Rasputin (Sopot Festival 1979) *
Not only is Rasputin a good song, but the energy is so infectious.



Skate.


----------



## StockyGuy

Fascinating to wonder if these four gents actually believed in some form of reincarnation...


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Anatolian Psychedelic Rock (they say) adapted folk songs


----------



## StockyGuy

Can't help but chuckle at all the subtle and non-subtle fat jokes the other cats sling at the distinguished and esteemed Bustopher:


----------



## sptrawler

Three of the greatest singers of all time,  taking the pizz out of each other, one of the best clips of legends having a great time.


----------



## sptrawler

This is before Tina became really big, which happened after she unloaded Ike, just a natural talent.



Actually a bit of a nostalgic one for me, the girlfriend and I both loved it and we went to see Ike and Tina at the entertainment centre in Perth.
Disappointing concert, 1 hour late, Ike was smashed and finished early, the upside I've been with the girlfriend for 47 years.🤪

A lot of renditions of the 'last dance' have been done, but I think Ike and Tina's was the best.

It was a shame, Ike couldn't accept Tina was a star and he was a great guitarist and let's not forget the Ikettes, they wer great backup dancers.

Here is a clip of the 1975 tour:






And I think one of the clips that showed she was a star.


----------



## frugal.rock

Avi Kaplan, Change on the rise.


----------



## frugal.rock

Tanita Tikaram, Twist in my Sobriety.


----------



## Skate

*A song for the Grandkids*
The lyrics of Gayla Peevey Christmas 1953 Hippo song.





Gayla Peevey at age 10 in 1953 and again at age 73 in 2016 singing the Christmas Hippo song.





Skate.


----------



## sptrawler

mullokintyre said:


> The Rockwiz Band does a great job on a Tom Waits Classic.
> Even Better than the man himself.
> 
> 
> Mick




Saw Rockwiz live at Mandurah a couple of years back(pre covid) great show that is actually better live than on t.v IMO.


----------



## MovingAverage

I’m not 85 but when I get there I hope I’m still playing drums like this dude


----------



## Dona Ferentes

the new album *Raise the Roof* by Robert Plant and Alison Krause is getting a lot of press. They're doing the celebrity chat shows,  the promotional circuit, the high impact video channels, even touring.  So, I'm playing it.

Verdict. Neat, nice, good production. Nice tilts to old stuff, and and am particularly impressed by the Ola Bella Reed cover (!).

But ultimately, T-Bone Burnett and the gang of musicians did such a good job on _*Raising Sand *_2007 . Why? It's authentic, eclectic and not forced.

Perhaps, probably I'm sure, the new compilation will grow on me.

(_and besides, I remember Fortune Teller, not the Rolling Stones but by The Throb_ ! !)


----------



## sptrawler

A good Irish Christmas song.



And one from where I hail from.



Can't miss out an Aussie Christmas contribution.


----------



## macca




----------



## macca

Top this is you can


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Progressive jazzgrass (Live)


----------



## Smurf1976

Noticed a link to this article in another thread: https://markets.businessinsider.com...thousands-polka-city-sandbox-facebook-2021-12

Looking at the image in that article lead me to think of this song as making use of similar styled computer animation and being very appropriately titled.

Warning: The song was a mainstream hit at the time but some consider the lyrics to be offensive.


----------



## wayneL

Smurf1976 said:


> Noticed a link to this article in another thread: https://markets.businessinsider.com...thousands-polka-city-sandbox-facebook-2021-12
> 
> Looking at the image in that article lead me to think of this song as making use of similar styled computer animation and being very appropriately titled.
> 
> Warning: The song was a mainstream hit at the time but some consider the lyrics to be offensive.




Those people that are offended, is everything that is wrong with the world at the moment.

Those offensive lyrics were actually using irony to illustrate the folly of bigotry.

Great song, though. The opening guitar riff is one of the best ever


----------



## Smurf1976

Well it's almost Christmas and Christmas music can be overdone, especially in shops, but here's some anyway:


----------



## Smurf1976




----------



## Smurf1976




----------



## wayneL

Almost a cliché now, but no Christmas is complete without The Pogues


----------



## Smurf1976

A nice quiet rendition of a traditional Christmas carol.....


----------



## Smurf1976




----------



## Smurf1976




----------



## Smurf1976




----------



## Smurf1976




----------



## Smurf1976




----------



## Smurf1976




----------



## Smurf1976




----------



## Smurf1976




----------



## Smurf1976

More easy listening Christmas music.....


----------



## wayneL

Smurf1976 said:


> More easy listening Christmas music.....




Woulda thunkit Smurf? All this time I had you tagged as a middle of the road type of person.... and then this....
 And the twisted sister track in the other thread, lmao.

Rock and Roll bro


----------



## Dona Ferentes




----------



## sptrawler

Always good for a laugh.


----------



## mullokintyre

Its not  a christmas song, but its one of my favs.
Mick


----------



## sptrawler

Pentatonix always have great harmonies.


----------



## Smurf1976

wayneL said:


> Woulda thunkit Smurf? All this time I had you tagged as a middle of the road type of person.... and then this....
> And the twisted sister track in the other thread, lmao.
> 
> Rock and Roll bro




Rock would be most of what I listen to but there's nothing wrong with the other end of the spectrum, pop's fine so long as it's fun and upbeat not slow and depressing. Bonus points if they do it live with electric guitars and real drums.

Definitely no dreary R&B, rap or the likes of Ed Sheeran though. I'm sure the artists are talented so I'm not being critical or nasty, it's just not my thing even slightly. Far too slow, quiet and "down" really but each to their own, the world would be boring if we all liked the same things.


----------



## wayneL

Smurf1976 said:


> Rock would be most of what I listen to but there's nothing wrong with the other end of the spectrum, pop's fine so long as it's fun and upbeat not slow and depressing. Bonus points if they do it live with electric guitars and real drums.
> 
> Definitely no dreary R&B, rap or the likes of Ed Sheeran though. I'm sure the artists are talented so I'm not being critical or nasty, it's just not my thing even slightly. Far too slow, quiet and "down" really but each to their own, the world would be boring if we all liked the same things.



Indeed, Smurf.

I consistently confound my wife who is very much a middle of the road type of person as far as music is concerned. 

Once I get in the mood I can get lost in music for hours... But what does her head in is that one evening I may be listening to deeply religious or classical music, and the next listening to The Sex Pistols and other anarchist and protest type music LMAO.

Anyway, here's one to turn up the volume on.... Barton Cummings is well past his best, but Randy Bachman's performance here is legendary IMO.


----------



## noirua




----------



## noirua




----------



## Smurf1976

wayneL said:


> Once I get in the mood I can get lost in music for hours... But what does her head in is that one evening I may be listening to deeply religious or classical music, and the next listening to The Sex Pistols and other anarchist and protest type music LMAO.



Ah yes, the Sex Pistols.

A band that didn't last long, was loathed by mainstream radio stations and yet practically everyone's at least heard of them despite most not knowing their music.

That's quite some achievement really. I mean that in a good way.

Which gives me the sudden thought that Paul Cook (Sex Pistols' drummer) has the same 'doesn't fit with the rest' exception in terms of bands that I'd list. Big difference being he played the music, I only listen to it.... 

He's been in some way involved with all of these (and a few others as well):










And as producer for this odd one out from 1981. Yes really, believe it or not....


----------



## Smurf1976

Always loved how this ends...


----------



## sptrawler

Another great Christmas song rendition, the visuals are excellent also.


----------



## StockyGuy

the tune is ok for me, but the video quality is sumptuous.  Watching is almost like being on an NYC street back in '81.  The fashions, the mullets, the cigarette smoking, the mainly healthy BMIs lol...


----------



## breaker

Skate said:


> *Boney M. - Rasputin (Sopot Festival 1979) *
> Not only is Rasputin a good song, but the energy is so infectious.
> 
> 
> 
> Skate.




a few lines helps


----------



## breaker

Skate said:


> *Boney M. - Rasputin (Sopot Festival 1979) *
> Not only is Rasputin a good song, but the energy is so infectious.
> 
> 
> 
> Skate.




few lines helps


----------



## orr

Brigitte Bardot 'Contact'


----------



## DB008

.​


----------



## Dona Ferentes

sitting on a cornflake



ho ho ho, hee hee hee, hah hah hah


----------



## Dona Ferentes

_When you started off with nothing
And you're proud that you're a self-made man.
Ooooo-ooo-oooh
And your friends they all come crawling,
Slap you on the back and say
Please . . .
Please . . .

Trying to make some sense of it all
But I see it makes no sense at all.
Is it cool to go to sleep on the floor?
I don't think that I can take anymore.

Clowns to the left of me!
Jokers to the right!
Here I am stuck in the middle with you._


----------



## Dona Ferentes

_
Some people call me the space cowboy, yeah_


----------



## wayneL

I sang this on the weekend for my nephew's engagement party... The first time I've sung in public.

It was ****, but heartfelt.

This is how it should be done:


----------



## frugal.rock

wayneL said:


> I sang this on the weekend for my nephew's engagement party... The first time I've sung in public.



Hope you were wearing pants...😅
Good job geezer.

Don't know why, but this popped into my head.
Brings back memories of simpler days, and 2 hot chicks... 🐥🐥
This goes out to Tracy and Rene..


----------



## ducati916

jog on
duc


----------



## Smurf1976

wayneL said:


> I sang this on the weekend for my nephew's engagement party... The first time I've sung in public.




Done it once when I lost a bet.

Done it once in a group of people standing on the dancefloor of a nightclub at ~5am when some DJ foolishly handed us a microphone. Probably because they were closing and us singing was a good way to get rid of everyone else and empty the place out..... 

Done it for a few seconds at a real concert when the singer shoved a microphone in my face. In the front row yes.

None of my efforts were any good, not even slightly.....


----------



## wayneL

Smurf1976 said:


> Done it once when I lost a bet.
> 
> Done it once in a group of people standing on the dancefloor of a nightclub at ~5am when some DJ foolishly handed us a microphone. Probably because they were closing and us singing was a good way to get rid of everyone else and empty the place out.....
> 
> Done it for a few seconds at a real concert when the singer shoved a microphone in my face. In the front row yes.
> 
> None of my efforts were any good, not even slightly.....



It's why we don't get the big bucks, mate


----------



## macca




----------



## wayneL

On the same vein, (but a bit more dramatic lol)


----------



## greggles

This is a haunting remake by Bryan Ferry of the Robert Palmer classic Johnny & Mary. One of the more inventive remakes I have heard.


----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## StockyGuy

A cautionary tale of a contract entered under duress:


----------



## ducati916

jog on
duc


----------



## Dona Ferentes

This guitar hero is good. Fluid, not too flashy, and uber competent


----------



## breaker




----------



## ducati916

Too old to Kid, too soft to Rock



















						Kid Rock - American Rock 'n Roll (Official Video)
					

The New Album 'Sweet Southern Sugar' feat. "Tennessee Mountain Top" Available Now https://kidrock.lnk.to/sweetsouthernsugar-----------Website: https://kidroc...




					youtu.be
				



jog on
duc


----------



## Logique2

Another Rip Off:
You 've all seen the 2021-22 Australian TV advert.. visuals of a *child in a go-cart* driving up a grassy hill..
The concept is a *rip-off from a Kate Bush s*ong and video.
I hope they paid her a royalty. Don't believe me, see: 'Cloudbursting'::


----------



## Dona Ferentes

reprise. Such a good story


----------



## macca

party time..........


----------



## Dona Ferentes

every so often, a bit of music that lifts the mood. Nice remix


----------



## frugal.rock

My girls were in year 3 and year 4 and both playing the violin for this.
Long gone are those days... (2016) Sydney Opera House


----------



## ducati916

Apropos:



jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916

Too young to Kid too soft to Rock



jog on
duc


----------



## divs4ever

am more of a Ronnie James Dio fan  , but i like this one 









						Ozzy Osbourne - Gets me through - SAPO Vídeos
					

Videoclip da música Gets Me Through do cantor Ozzy Osbourne




					videos.sapo.pt
				




 have wide ranging tastes  from the extremes of  heavy metal  around to selected  classical music  ( well off the popular  pieces ) as well as selected ethnic music 

 i prefer to listen first  and decide if i like it


----------



## mullokintyre

For al those wannabe pop stars, just learn the four chords of success.

Mick


----------



## noirua

Deliaphonic


			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKF4PxyvD_YxtCUjQV7c-Gg/videos
		

For some reason Mixcloud is blocked for Australia - will try again later.
()

Delia Derbyshire: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delia_Derbyshire





						Delia Derbyshire (delia-derbyshire.org)
					

Electronic musician and pioneer



					delia-derbyshire.org


----------



## Smurf1976




----------



## mullokintyre

Vicki Thorn, one of the founding members of The Waifs, has released her first solo Album , Thornbird.
Great Album from a talented singer songwriter.

Mick


----------



## wayneL

Topical:


----------



## Smurf1976

From the forthcoming new album Diamond Star Halos to be released in May:


----------



## Smurf1976

Not the music but the means of playing it.

Only intended as a novelty but in a strange way I can't help but like this.....


----------



## Humid

One of Australia's greatest guitarists 
Good doco if you can find it


----------



## sptrawler

Humid said:


> One of Australia's greatest guitarists
> Good doco if you can find it



he certainly had a sad ending.


----------



## wayneL

Mrs is from family of Kenya settlers of 3 generations and spoke Swahili as first language when she first came to Oz as a child.

So this was a nice find for her (The Lord's Prayer in Swahili, stylised and musicalised(sic))...


----------



## PZ99

Good ole days 



RIP Peter Bruce one of their original members...


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Humid said:


> One of Australia's greatest guitarists
> Good doco if you can find it



remember da _Boys Next Door _from my Melbourne days. Down at the Palais and other grungy locations. Rowland had presence. !! Nick Cave developing his stagecraft as they morphed into _Birthday Party. _(purists may disagree)


----------



## sptrawler

Dona Ferentes said:


> remember da _Boys Next Door _from my Melbourne days. Down at the Palais and other grungy locations. Rowland had presence. !! Nick Cave developing his stagecraft as they morphed into _Birthday Party. _(purists may disagree)



Never spent enough time in Melbourne to enjoy the night life, but do enjoy Nick Cave and a bit of Joe Bonamassa.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Humid said:


> One of Australia's greatest guitarists
> Good doco if you can find it



and , I remember when this came out. High rotation on 3RRR !



this comment  is on the money:
_Written by guitarist Rowland S Howard at age 16, "Shivers" is a post-punk ballad featuring ironic lyrics regarding teenage relationships and suicide. Originally intended as humorous by Howard, he felt later it had been misinterpreted due to frontman Nick Cave's vocal delivery on the Boys Next Door version. Howard said that "Shivers" was "intended as an ironic comment on the way that I felt that people I knew were making hysterical things out of what were essentially high school crushes". He further explained that the emotional responses of people he knew who were in relationships seemed "incredibly insincere and blown out of proportion" and inspired the cynical lyrics of the song._ _Howard said later that as a result of Cave's vocals, "Shivers" was "interpreted completely differently and now the song, to most peoples' minds, is something completely different from what I intended it to be". In hindsight, Cave noted that Howard's vocals should have been recorded, as Cave was "never able to do that song justice"_


----------



## StockyGuy

Calling to mind a simpler time, when even a humble café had a soul of sorts - a time before the strong preference for contactless payments, some even trying to get you to pay a machine that also takes the order, with social distancing and muffled-sounding, mask-wearing, staff:


----------



## frugal.rock

RIP Taylor Wright


----------



## Humid

I have this on 180gm vinyl ....the guitar gets me every time


----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## noirua




----------



## Dona Ferentes

Bukka White, Skip James and Son House at Newport Folk Festival - early '60s​


----------



## Smurf1976

Based on what they've released thus far, the new album thus far sounds promising.   

I might have to even buy a physical one.....


----------



## StockyGuy




----------



## macca

some a capella............


----------



## Smurf1976




----------



## Eager




----------



## Smurf1976




----------



## Smurf1976

40 years later, they're not done yet.....

Released today from the forthcoming album Masquerade


----------



## Smurf1976




----------



## Eager




----------



## Eager




----------



## wayneL

WTF happened?


----------



## StockyGuy

wayneL said:


> WTF happened?




Must get wearisome for bands like that... many in the audience turn up hoping to hear that ONE big song.  OTOH some performer songwriters or groups just have IT, natural hookmasters who can keep churning out top 10 hits.  Thinking here for example about the three core Beatles, especially Lennon and McCartney, but Harrison was no slouch.  Otherworldly sense of the pop hit.

What's more VERY often a one or two hit wonder type of artist actually owes their big song's catchiness to the writing collaboration of a real master who who isn't much associated with the song.


----------



## Smurf1976

wayneL said:


> WTF happened?



Another on that theme:


----------



## Smurf1976

StockyGuy said:


> What's more VERY often a one or two hit wonder type of artist actually owes their big song's catchiness to the writing collaboration of a real master who who isn't much associated with the song



Personally it doesn't bother me who writes the songs, I just wish the artists were allowed to sing them without auto tune which has become ubiquitous on modern recordings.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Smurf1976 said:


> Another on that theme:




As they say; "Pretentious? _Moi_?"


----------



## StockyGuy

Smurf1976 said:


> Another on that theme:





Miss Sarajevo (Concert Version) is obliquely apropos.  The song is pretty barren and dull until the big emotional payoff at 3:24 mark when big Pav starts his thing and shortly after the beauty contestants are shown holding up the sign, "DON'T LET THEM KILL US".  The slow mediocrity of the first bit makes the payoff / reward that much more intense when it hits.


----------



## Captain_Chaza




----------



## orr

The world of film/art has a lot to thank Scorsese for not least the following.
just over ten years since Levon died:


----------



## PZ99

Rip "Tel"


----------



## macca

Hi Ho Silver........ used to love this show




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## qldfrog

Smurf1976 said:


> Another on that theme:




What a massacre..i so like this and even live versions...a shame


----------



## wayneL

The story of Bon Scott


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Thanks for putting up link to Bon Scott that was on_ Australian Story_;

.... and an easy to read print version:








						'To this day, I don't think there's a rock and roll singer in the world that can hold their own against him'
					

Four decades after Bon Scott was found dead in London, the enigmatic AC/DC star's closest friends and relatives have spoken of his greatest vulnerability.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## Smurf1976

The Europeans need waking up with their Song Contest.

Too many snoozers through to the final but these two no go. Must've been too energetic for the judges or something.....


----------



## Smurf1976

Some nice easy listening music to start your day.....


----------



## wayneL

Ukraine was London to a brick... and it coulda been a toothless hog farmer bashing two saucepans together, mouthing unintelligible gibberish (personal opinion).


----------



## Smurf1976

wayneL said:


> Ukraine was London to a brick... and it coulda been a toothless hog farmer bashing two saucepans together, mouthing unintelligible gibberish (personal opinion).



Yep, Eurovision is what it is. Some questionable music, stage presence and a bit of politics thrown in determines the winner.

Personally I'd have picked this one musically:


----------



## Mohammed Hazabig'un

Remember The Captain and Tennile? Haven't been able to get this song out of my head for two days now!


----------



## PZ99

^ husband-and-wife team = class act.

Remember this ?


----------



## macca

just for Wayne




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## wayneL

macca said:


> just for Wayne
> View attachment 141801



They went and jammed a respectable version of this... Not a dry eye in the whole pub.


----------



## wayneL

Years ago (and lost touch with these people unfortunately), we had some friends who ran a horse magazine, but who were also music producers. Through them we met this bloke:



Anyway @macca , one night he pulled out his guitar and started singing ballads his grandfather wrote in Ireland. Wish I could have recorded it because it remains one of the most memorable moments of my life.


----------



## StockyGuy

wayneL said:


> Years ago (and lost touch with these people unfortunately), we had some friends who ran a horse magazine, but who were also music producers. Through them we met this bloke:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway @macca , one night he pulled out his guitar and started singing ballads his grandfather wrote in Ireland. Wish I could have recorded it because it remains one of the most memorable moments of my life.





Did the Monitors use keyboards?  (I'll show myself out...)

On the topic of celtic-y nostalgia-y stuff:


----------



## noirua




----------



## Dona Ferentes

This came on .... took a while to place the original


----------



## MovingAverage

A little blast from the past--these boys were ahead of their time


----------



## barney

Smurf1976 said:


> Some nice easy listening music to start your day.....




LOL .... Just happened across your post @Smurf1976 

I have not listened to Nita Strauss apart from via the odd Alice Cooper tune where I didnt know it was her.

Off the back of your above tune (Which sounds very "System of a Down" , who I find very interesting)

I had a quick listen to Nita play The Star Spangled Banner.  I'm an old rocker from way back, and I can assure everyone,

This little lady knows how to play!


----------



## Smurf1976

barney said:


> I have not listened to Nita Strauss apart from via the odd Alice Cooper tune where I didnt know it was her.



She's one of the few who can both play the music and get the crowd hyped up at the same time.


----------



## sptrawler

On a quieter note, the best thing to come out of France IMO Paul Mauriat master of easy listening orchestral background music, great for something in the background. It can't always be rock and roll, well some may want a change, while sitting on the balcony with the nearest and dearest and a nice wine, just before the begging begins. 🤣


----------



## sptrawler

When the kids are away and you have prepared that candle lit dinner, for your special lady, there is nothing like pan flutes playing their dulcet tones in the background George Zamfir is the master.



I wish I had known all this $hit in the mining towns as a kid, I would have nailed it, or been beaten the crap out of.
Jeez I wish I had known it in the first 20 years of my marriage, my success rate would have been much higher IMO, but four kids was too many anyway. 🤣


----------



## noirua




----------



## Smurf1976

sptrawler said:


> When the kids are away and you have prepared that candle lit dinner, for your special lady, there is nothing like pan flutes playing their dulcet tones in the background



Oh.... Is that what I've been doing wrong.....  

Might depend on the individuals involved since I have distinct memories of Ms Smurf crowd surfing, topless, at a concert once.

Not this actual performance but same band and song. Definitely no pan flutes here....


----------



## noirua

The war in Ukraine is driving a wedge between France and Germany. The two big economies of Europe are fighting over the course of action of the war. While France wants a new collective of democracies, Germany wants a phased ban on Russian oil and gas. In this episode of DeCode we look at the history of France and Germany's relation and their different approach to the Russia war. #RussiaUkraineWar #France #Germany


----------



## Dona Ferentes

have just finished "A Happy Death", more a document than a novel, and my mind wandered to the more substantive_ L'Étranger _. Then it was a short slip , slide , slap to music made by then-19 year olds. Good as it was, I will put up a robust live version of another toon by The Cure. 1981; and the final few seconds are worth waiting for (the set was truncated by festival management for a more 'commercial' act.)


----------



## noirua

This is going to be a slog listening to and going back to 1953 and some strong Yorkshire and Manchester accents in England.  Goes back to the time cheese was still rationed after the war and £ s d not dollars or £ and pence. If you can understand all this well done.

£100 in 1953 is worth £2,975.00 today - up 29.75 times - UK
Half a crown is 2s 6d ( two shilling and sixpence or 25 cents at 1953 exchange rate ).

£48 ($100) in 1953 is worth $2,050 today - up 20.5 times - Australia.
An Aussie Half a crown is worth 12.5c.










						Wilfred Pickles - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## noirua

noirua said:


> This is going to be a slog listening to and going back to 1953 and some strong Yorkshire and Manchester accents in England.  Goes back to the time cheese was still rationed after the war and £ s d not dollars or £ and pence. If you can understand all this well done.
> 
> £100 in 1953 is worth £2,975.00 today - up 29.75 times - UK
> Half a crown is 2s 6d ( two shilling and sixpence or 25 cents at 1953 exchange rate ).
> 
> £48 ($100) in 1953 is worth $2,050 today - up 20.5 times - Australia.
> An Aussie Half a crown is worth 12.5c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilfred Pickles - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org




This is a 'Purple Penny' or Aussie Crown 5s ( 5 shillings ) - if you have one today 1937 it's worth $26.00 to $210. About $85 to $1,100 for a 1938 crown.


			Australian crown coin values


----------



## macca

great voice


----------



## Belli




----------



## noirua

Peng Lyuan is the wife of Xi Jinping President of China


----------



## ducati916

jog on
duc


----------



## noirua

Jim Reeves - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				











						Don Williams - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Dona Ferentes

an appropriate use of technology


----------



## Captain_Chaza




----------



## sptrawler

That version always puts a smile on my face, it reminds you that laughter is the best medicine.


----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## frugal.rock

Dona Ferentes said:


> another toon by The Cure



Friday toon


I ended up on fascination street...
And the tap goes drip drip drip..


----------



## Belli

Let's be all inclusive when music is involved.  He was an amazing drummer.


----------



## Smurf1976




----------



## Smurf1976




----------



## frugal.rock

Current market conditions requires one to be able to "Ride Like the Wind"


----------



## Smurf1976

sptrawler said:


> When the kids are away and you have prepared that candle lit dinner, for your special lady, there is nothing like


----------



## Dona Ferentes

for @bux2000 . κατάσκοπος


----------



## bux2000

for @Dona Ferentes  I appreciate a little culture



bux


----------



## sptrawler

Smurf1976 said:


>




Yeh right smurf, that's more my style than the missus, she just went and watched the 10 tenors last week for 21/2 hours, that she will never get back.
One wife screaming at me is enough, without having to pay 10 blokes to do it.🤣


----------



## sptrawler

I wish Perth had buskers like this guy, I would travel to see him, but he would get booked here as well fun isn't allowed anymore. Malcolm Frazer was 40 years before his time, he would fit in great now, 'life wasn't meant to be easy'.


----------



## Belli

Mal short-changed ya on that one as the full quote (George Bernard Shaw, _Back to Methuselah_) is:

"Life is not meant to be easy, my child; but take courage: it can be delightful."



​


----------



## Belli




----------



## mullokintyre




----------



## Smurf1976

sptrawler said:


> One wife screaming at me is enough, without having to pay 10 blokes to do it.🤣



Here's another one of Lzzy screaming instead then.....


----------



## devjo

Bon Jovi - It's My Life
Love this song


----------



## Smurf1976

devjo said:


> Bon Jovi - It's My Life
> Love this song



Only seen them live once, Melbourne 2013:

(Not my video by the way)


----------



## Smurf1976




----------



## devjo




----------



## macca

I was stunned when I read this, in this clip Linda Ronstadt sings Desperado, written by two of her backing band (at the time) Glenn Frey and Don Henley  Yep, she helped them form the Eagles and gave them their start




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## sptrawler

macca said:


> I was stunned when I read this, in this clip Linda Ronstadt sings Desperado, written by two of her backing band (at the time) Glenn Frey and Don Henley  Yep, she helped them form the Eagles and gave them their start
> View attachment 144518



Yes a heart throb of the 1970's, great singer her rendition of 'blue bayou' was magic, from memory she became a political activist and career went South.
Fabulous singer IMO.


----------



## sptrawler

sptrawler said:


> Yes a heart throb of the 1970's, great singer her rendition of 'blue bayou' was magic, from memory she became a political activist and career went South.
> Fabulous singer IMO.



My apologies, my memory failed me, but I did check and it was because of of a brain disorder.

It's been ten years since Linda Ronstadt, once the most highly paid woman in rock and roll, sang her last concert. In 2013, the world found out why: *Parkinson's disease* had rendered her unable to sing, ending a musical career that had left an indelible mark on the classic-rock era and earned her ten Grammy Awards.1 Sept 2019

I was remembering this:








						Ronstadt defends her big finale
					

Three days after the dust-up in the desert, Linda Ronstadt said she had no regrets about using her concert microphone to amplify the politics of filmmaker Michael Moore and his big-screen polemic "Fahrenheit 9/11."




					www.latimes.com


----------



## wayneL

The best Canuck


----------



## Smurf1976

sptrawler said:


> I was remembering this:



The art versus the artist.

If the artist has done something horrific in real life then that might be hard to look past but as for politics well yeah, whatever. I'll listen to their music if I like it as music even if I disagree with their view of the world politically. It's only politics after all.

Rock has always been somewhat anti-establishment and not for the easily offended.


----------



## Smurf1976

I've posted a few of their other songs but this video is new so here's another one.

Now just have to wait the next six months to see them live again.


----------



## Smurf1976

An advertisement for a guitar not an actual music video but hey, it's the only only place you'll see Lzzy Hale armed with a knife and Arejay playing drums with a turkey leg so........


----------



## Dona Ferentes

One for the times. One for the ages


----------



## mullokintyre

Dido, a forgotten  talent.


----------



## divs4ever

i have wide ranging tastes   ( but avoiding nearly all the popular/commercial  stuff 

 i tend to extreme metal ( if it is still called that )

 but something  vaguely commercial is this 




  or maybe this 



  now if i could only can my hands on the guitar the Asian babe is playing


----------



## MovingAverage

A little bit of Kraftwerk for me tonight


----------



## sptrawler

divs4ever said:


> i have wide ranging tastes   ( but avoiding nearly all the popular/commercial  stuff
> 
> i tend to extreme metal ( if it is still called that )
> 
> but something  vaguely commercial is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or maybe this
> 
> 
> 
> now if i could only can my hands on the guitar the Asian babe is playing




I thought I detected a bit of Alice Cooper influence in the second clip, the first one had some excellent lead guitar IMO.


----------



## mullokintyre

Just heard that the great Archie Roach died today.
RIP.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

mullokintyre said:


> Just heard that the great Archie Roach died today.
> RIP.




I remember buying _Charcoal Lane _way back then. A_ tour de force_


----------



## Dona Ferentes




----------



## divs4ever

sptrawler said:


> I thought I detected a bit of Alice Cooper influence in the second clip, the first one had some excellent lead guitar IMO.



 was an Alice Cooper fan   .. WAY BACK when it was newly released  ( and still listen to the modern stuff )

 but the strange thing at some of the metal gigs  ( the really wild stuff ) is the number of classical musicians  there ( as fans )

 by the way  the babe in the first clip ( the singer )   sings in about 5 different bands  , she is a real workhorse  ( and a treasure )


----------



## macca

JW wrote it but him and Archie singing it really makes it mean something


----------



## basilio

So who does the best Wicked Game version. ?


----------



## Dona Ferentes

As an artiste, Ms McKennit is an acquired taste; one of the best live shows I've ever seen (Turin, 1998)


----------



## Dona Ferentes

basilio said:


> So who does the best Wicked Game version. ?


----------



## Smurf1976

9th August marks the 25th anniversary of the first public performance of Halestorm.

At that point it was just Lzzy (vocals, guitar, piano) and Arejay (drums) being the original members, with an entry to a talent show. For the record they came third, the winner being a tap dancing cowgirl.....  According to Lzzy she still has the 3rd place trophy.

The world would be a better place if more 13 year olds gave it a shot and started bands. Or anyone of any age for that matter if they've got some talent.

Sadly this song has so much relevance right now.....


This one's more uplifting:


And this one's nice and loud:


An early performance, January 2000. 16 year old Lzzy on vocals here, 12 year old Arejay on drums. They did get better, just needed Mz Hyde to emerge (fans will get the reference ). Signed to a major label in 2005 and the rest is history..... 

Now just have to wait another 25 weeks to see them live again in Australia.


----------



## Smurf1976




----------



## Smurf1976




----------



## Smurf1976




----------



## Dona Ferentes

sptrawler said:


> Yes a heart throb of the 1970's, great singer her rendition of 'blue bayou' was magic, from memory she became a political activist and career went South.
> Fabulous singer IMO



Then do you remember Nicolette Larson? Died too early (1952-97).

How a career shifts gears:


> In 1977, Larson was at Ronstadt's Malibu home when neighbor Neil Young phoned to ask Ronstadt if she could recommend a female vocal accompanist. Ronstadt suggested Larson; she was the third person that day to mention Larson to Young. Young came over to meet Larson, who recalled, "Neil ran down all the songs he had just written, about twenty of them. We sang harmonies with num ..."


----------



## sptrawler

basilio said:


> So who does the best Wicked Game version. ?


----------



## Captain_Chaza




----------



## rcw1




----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## noirua

Dolly Parton opens up about not having kids: 'I've made sacrifices'
					

The country music legend shared the crucial factor in her personal life that allowed her to pursue her successful career and the sacrifices she's made along the way.




					www.today.com
				











						Who is Carl Thomas Dean? Everything You Need to Know
					

A behind-the-scene look at the life of Carl Thomas Dean.




					www.thefamouspeople.com


----------



## noirua




----------



## noirua

Foggy Mountain Boys - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## noirua




----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## Captain_Chaza




----------



## Smurf1976

As per "The official ASX is tanking! panic thread":


----------



## ducati916

Some oldies












https://youtu.be/ViUsnT2kWxw

https://youtu.be/d8Irf1_GhbE

jog on
duc


----------



## Smurf1976




----------



## ducati916

jog on
duc


----------



## noirua




----------



## noirua




----------



## Captain_Chaza




----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## Captain_Chaza

View attachment 148086


----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## Smurf1976

Warning - lyrics may offend some. 

Video only released a couple of days ago so can't get much newer than that.


----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## basilio

Wicked game . Again.  Pure acoustic. With visuals. And mixing the mediums.


----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## basilio

Back to memory lane.

Elvis Presley in his prime. Smoking hot *Trouble*.


----------



## MovingAverage

love her voice


----------



## Dona Ferentes

RIP Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## Dona Ferentes

and later on (uniquely minimalist piano !!)


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Smoking ! ..... allowed in clubs


----------



## Captain_Chaza




----------



## frugal.rock




----------



## devjo




----------



## noirua




----------



## rcw1

basilio said:


> Wicked game . Again.  Pure acoustic. With visuals. And mixing the mediums.




Good evening basilio
Great version never heard it before.

Another version:



Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1




----------



## basilio

rcw1 said:


> Good evening basilio
> Great version never heard it before.
> 
> Another version:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind regards
> rcw1




Well that something else again..!!
Nice one

Thanks


----------



## rcw1




----------



## rcw1




----------



## Dona Ferentes

sometimes in a style described as* indie folk*, she's Canadian and in the narrative style of Joni (big call)


----------



## Knobby22

Sigourney! Back in the USSR.








						Sigourney Weaver - Back in the USSR
					

"Heartbreakers" 2001




					www.google.com.au


----------



## Captain_Chaza




----------



## macca

Captain_Chaza said:


>





Thanks, this is a better version than the one I had


----------



## Captain_Chaza

I am a BIG Fan of Daryl Hall and love his 
*"Live from Daryl's House"  ( just Google it)
*It has been going for nearly a Decade 
He invites Famous and Not-So- Famous to his house to play Live and just enjoy Jamming around 

" I just Love it" 
Hope you do, Too

EG   with Smokey Robinson

   ENJOY!


----------



## Captain_Chaza

This works Better


----------



## Smurf1976

Guns N' Roses played for just over 3 hours in Adelaide last night. No intermissions or messing about, just one song after the next and all good.  

Not my video:


----------



## Captain_Chaza




----------



## Macquack

Captain_Chaza said:


>




Jane Barnes to Jimmy - " Jimmy, I will be accompanying you with acoustic guitar on Q+A, or you will not be getting a root tonight."
Jimmy to Jane - " Yes, Dear"


----------



## Smurf1976

It's nearly Christmas, the season of silly music....


----------



## Smurf1976




----------



## Smurf1976




----------



## wayneL

Been blitzing on the beautiful Christine the last few days 😭 

Beato breaks down why she was one of the greats


----------



## Value Collector

I haven’t been able to stop watching this Wednesday Addams dance on repeat, I always loved the Addams family growing up, so the new series was fun.


----------



## devjo




----------



## noirua




----------



## noirua




----------



## Smurf1976

An appropriately titled song for a stock market forum


----------



## Logique2

And it will help with your Covid symptoms too..


----------



## noirua




----------



## Smurf1976

Logique2 said:


> And it will help with your Covid symptoms too..



Strangely enough, sitting in the sun did help actually.


----------



## Logique2

Just one more this time.
Samantha Fish...it's not the tight little dress, you understand.
That's a Telecaster with humbuckers ..and a swamp groove.


----------

